# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas > Acuifero 23 >  Acuífero 23  año 2011

## albertillovernel

> En los puntos de afloramiento del agua en daimiel estableciendo un rango de cotas desde el punto mas bajo a una cota media obtenemos los siguientes datos:
> Ojos del Guadiana. 612 / 617msnm. Profundidad del agua: -8m / - 13m
> Laguna Escoplillo. 610 / 612msnm. Profundidad del agua: -6m / -8m
> Laguna Albuera. 605 /610 msnm. Profundidad del agua: -6m /-1m
> ]


Muy gráfico e interesante, sólo puntualizar algo: en Las Perdigueras el nivel que marcas como posible es el real, ya que son datos tomados de forma periódica y sabemos donde llegan, al igual que en la captación de los Ojos.
En el caso de las lagunas, al no haber prospecciones fiables donde se pueda medir, nos moveríamos en el indeterminado margen que marcas en color cián (algunos niveles estarían más bajos, otros más altos, pero no creo que estuviera ninguno rozando aún la superficie). 
Hay que tener en cuenta que el nivel piezométrico natural del acuífero, -al que tiende espontaneamente cuando la recarga se realiza de forma natural o similar, como es el caso- es descendente desde la zona de contacto con el acuífero 24 (las estribaciones de Montiel, Peñarroya y Tomelloso) hasta la zona de Las Tablas y Daimiel, donde alcanza su nivel más bajo, por eso el agua circula desde allí hacia los Ojos y las Tablas. Yo, personalmente,  dibujaría esa franja de incertidumbre inclinada hacia abajo, desde la cota de los Ojos hasta la mitad de la franja cian bajo la laguna Albuera, y sería bastante más realista... :Big Grin:

----------


## daimieleño

> Muy gráfico e interesante, sólo puntualizar algo: en Las Perdigueras el nivel que marcas como posible es el real, ya que son datos tomados de forma periódica y sabemos donde llegan, al igual que en la captación de los Ojos.
> En el caso de las lagunas, al no haber prospecciones fiables donde se pueda medir, nos moveríamos en el indeterminado margen que marcas en color cián (algunos niveles estarían más bajos, otros más altos, pero no creo que estuviera ninguno rozando aún la superficie). 
> Hay que tener en cuenta que el nivel piezométrico natural del acuífero, -al que tiende espontaneamente cuando la recarga se realiza de forma natural o similar, como es el caso- es descendente desde la zona de contacto con el acuífero 24 (las estribaciones de Montiel, Peñarroya y Tomelloso) hasta la zona de Las Tablas y Daimiel, donde alcanza su nivel más bajo, por eso el agua circula desde allí hacia los Ojos y las Tablas. Yo, personalmente,  dibujaría esa franja de incertidumbre inclinada hacia abajo, desde la cota de los Ojos hasta la mitad de la franja cian bajo la laguna Albuera, y sería bastante más realista...


Cierto, era simplemente un esquema a "escala" como resumen del 2010 y para apreciar la diferencia de cotas exitentes entre todos los puntos de los que hablamos en los distintos hilos.

Los unicos datos reales son la pronfundidad de las ambas captaciones, si bien su cota tambien puede estar influida con un margen de error puesto que los he obtenido con google earth.

La extrapolación en cyan de los datos es para hacernos una ligera idea de las profundidades. Ya me gustaria saber realmente a la profundidad que se encuentra el agua en la laguna de albuera. El hundimiento del año pasado seria un buen testigo, sino fuese por el peligro que entrañaba para los curiosos.

Feliz año albertillo! y que este 2011 nos depare muchas sorpresas hidrológicas!

----------


## aginesg

El agua esta a 46,84 metros de la superficie, ha ganado algo mas de medio metro en un mes.

Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El agua esta a 46,84 metros de la superficie, ha ganado algo mas de medio metro en un mes.
> 
> Saludos


Ya le falta menos. Que sigan las lluvias por la zona. :Wink:

----------


## DonQuijote

Aunque no llueva Peñarroya va a seguir soltando agua y eso acelera la recarga. Yo creo que solo con el agua del Guadiana sera posible ver llorar los ojos esta primavera. 
Ayer vi como el agua del Guadiana no solo esta encharcando toda la zona de la junta de los rios (entre Alcazar y Manzanares) sino que luego llega a las Tablas y alli remonta el Guadiana hasta Griñon atravesando Molemocho.
Digo "aunque no llueva" pero sigue lloviendo...

----------


## albertillovernel

> Aunque no llueva Peñarroya va a seguir soltando agua y eso acelera la recarga. Yo creo que solo con el agua del Guadiana sera posible ver llorar los ojos esta primavera. 
> Ayer vi como el agua del Guadiana no solo esta encharcando toda la zona de la junta de los rios (entre Alcazar y Manzanares) sino que luego llega a las Tablas y alli remonta el Guadiana hasta Griñon atravesando Molemocho.
> Digo "aunque no llueva" pero sigue lloviendo...


Yo soy escéptico con lo de que los Ojos lleguen a manar a corto plazo. Cierto que se infiltra mucha agua, pero ya este año el régimen de precipitaciones no es igual que el pasado. Los ríos llevan menos caudal, aunque se mantienen. Y como expliqué en un post anterior, no creo que la capacidad conjunta de infiltración a través de los cauces de todos los afluentes del Guadiana exceda de 0,8-0,9 Hm³/día, por lo que, incluso considerando las hipótesis más optimistas que daban una recarga neta de 1200 Hm³ hasta septiembre, y contando con que a consecuencia de las abundantes lluvias de Diciembre haya otros 300-400 Hm³ en camino del nivel freático, aún quedaría la mitad del camino por recorrer. Y los ríos lo rellenan muy despacio, a un ritmo de como mucho, 300-350 Hm³ anuales. Lo único que lo acelera realmente son las lluvias copiosas y persistentes. 
Desde luego, se ha avanzado mucho desde 2009. Tanto que, a enero de 2011, se cumplen las mejores expectativas que el PEAG había previsto como hipótesis de recuperación para 2017. Este año se sabrá si podemos hacer tabla rasa y empezar de nuevo de cero con el acuífero en superficie, o nos quedamos a medio camino de la recuperación, ya que lluvias abundantes -> terreno húmedo -> menos laboreo del campo -> menos evaporación -> menos riego -> menos extracciones -> más agua acumulada. Todo es un efecto acumulativo, pero han de aprovecharse muy bien estos años de bonanza hídrica y controlar muy mucho en años de sequía para que la tendencia a la desecación no deshaga lo conseguido. Si un año no llueve, razón de más para no regar a saco.

----------


## REEGE

Publicado hoy en B.O.E.
El MARM licita por 3,9 millones de euros los servicios de inspección y vigilancia de las obras de los ramales de la zona nororiental de la llanura manchega 
Esta asistencia técnica tiene por objetivo garantizar que las obras se realicen de acuerdo al proyecto de construcción y para ello controlará el desarrollo de las actuaciones tanto a pie de obra como en los centros de fabricación.


El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), a través de la Dirección General del Agua, ha licitado hoy la contratación de servicios para la inspección y vigilancia de las obras del proyecto los ramales de la zona nororiental de la llanura manchega, en las provincias de Cuenca, Albacete, Ciudad Real y Toledo, por un presupuesto de 3.978.379 euros. 

El objetivo de esta asistencia técnica es garantizar que la obra se realice de acuerdo al proyecto de construcción; que la geometría, mediciones y valoraciones sean las correctas y que la calidad de todas las unidades de obra y sus materiales respondan a lo estipulado. 

Para ello, los trabajos a realizar consistirán en el control y vigilancia del desarrollo de las actuaciones, tanto a pie de obra (materiales, medios y ejecución) como en los centros de fabricación (control de áridos, hormigones, tuberías, equipos mecánicos y electromagnéticos, calderería, etc.). 

En ese sentido, el servicio incluirá los trabajos de inspección, control de calidad, pruebas, ensayos de laboratorio, estudios e informes sobre los equipos e instalaciones incluidos en el proyecto de construcción, así como la inspección y control de calidad de la obra durante las diferentes fases de fabricación, suministro y colocación, puesta en marcha de los equipos indicados, instalaciones y ejecución de la obra. 

El proyecto de los ramales de la zona nororiental de la Llanura Manchega beneficiará a veinte municipios y a más de 133.000 habitantes de Castilla-La Mancha. 

Las localidades abastecidas en el proyecto son: Minaya, Villarrobledo (Albacete); Pedro Muñoz y Socuéllamos (Ciudad Real); Belmonte, Casas de los Pinos, Los Hinojosos, Horcajo de Santiago, Las Mesas, Mota del Cuervo, El Pedernoso, Las Pedroñeras, Pozorrubio, El Provencio, San Clemente, Santa María de los Llanos y Villamayor de Santiago (Cuenca); Miguel Esteban, Quintanar de la Orden y El Toboso (Toledo). 

Las obras forman parte de una infraestructura más compleja de abastecimiento de la llanura manchega que, con una inversión total prevista superior a los 350 millones de euros, pretende solucionar los problemas de escasez y mejora de la calidad de agua potable disponible para las poblaciones de esta zona. Asimismo, representa la garantía y seguridad al abastecimiento de un territorio, garantizando y apostando por su desarrollo económico presente y futuro. 


5 de enero de 2011

----------


## DonQuijote

> Yo soy escéptico con lo de que los Ojos lleguen a manar a corto plazo. Cierto que se infiltra mucha agua, pero ya este año el régimen de precipitaciones no es igual que el pasado. Los ríos llevan menos caudal, aunque se mantienen. Y como expliqué en un post anterior, no creo que la capacidad conjunta de infiltración a través de los cauces de todos los afluentes del Guadiana exceda de 0,8-0,9 Hm³/día, por lo que, incluso considerando las hipótesis más optimistas que daban una recarga neta de 1200 Hm³ hasta septiembre, y contando con que a consecuencia de las abundantes lluvias de Diciembre haya otros 300-400 Hm³ en camino del nivel freático, aún quedaría la mitad del camino por recorrer. Y los ríos lo rellenan muy despacio, a un ritmo de como mucho, 300-350 Hm³ anuales. Lo único que lo acelera realmente son las lluvias copiosas y persistentes. 
> Desde luego, se ha avanzado mucho desde 2009. Tanto que, a enero de 2011, se cumplen las mejores expectativas que el PEAG había previsto como hipótesis de recuperación para 2017. Este año se sabrá si podemos hacer tabla rasa y empezar de nuevo de cero con el acuífero en superficie, o nos quedamos a medio camino de la recuperación, ya que lluvias abundantes -> terreno húmedo -> menos laboreo del campo -> menos evaporación -> menos riego -> menos extracciones -> más agua acumulada. Todo es un efecto acumulativo, pero han de aprovecharse muy bien estos años de bonanza hídrica y controlar muy mucho en años de sequía para que la tendencia a la desecación no deshaga lo conseguido. Si un año no llueve, razón de más para no regar a saco.


Por supuesto, los ojos no van a manar como hace 40 años pero muchos tenemos confianza en que el nivel del acuifero llegue al nivel de los ojos y estos aparezcan encharcados. Para que salga un caudal como antiguamente supongo que en el pozo de Alcazar deberia subir el agua 10 o 20 metros mas (¿Alguien sabe a cuanto estaba el agua en los años 60-70?) y para eso haria falta otro año de lluvias como el pasado. Yo confio mucho en tus calculos Alberto pero tambien tengo un presentimiento de que va a seguir lloviendo y lloraran los ojos.

----------


## aginesg

No tenemos ninguna referencia segura, de cuanto a subido el pozo de Daimiel que es el unico que nos daba referencias, no sabemos cuanto ha podido subir desde 1-dic-2010. 

El pozo de Alcazar debe de funcionar a otro ritmo que el de Daimiel, que aunque es una referencia no es suficiente informacion para valorar como estamos a fecha de hoy y tener referencias de recuperando respecto al inicio de 2010.

El ayuntamiento ha dejado de dar informacion clara sobre esta medida. Se ha molestado en sacar un articulo en su Web sobre nivel del acuifero, pero no ha dado el nivel de su pozo ¿?¿?, en fin o que no la tiene, que lo dudo, o que ya no le interesa mostrarla.

----------


## Alcazareño

> Por supuesto, los ojos no van a manar como hace 40 años pero muchos tenemos confianza en que el nivel del acuifero llegue al nivel de los ojos y estos aparezcan encharcados. Para que salga un caudal como antiguamente supongo que en el pozo de Alcazar deberia subir el agua 10 o 20 metros mas (¿Alguien sabe a cuanto estaba el agua en los años 60-70?) y para eso haria falta otro año de lluvias como el pasado. Yo confio mucho en tus calculos Alberto pero tambien tengo un presentimiento de que va a seguir lloviendo y lloraran los ojos.


Segun me comenta mi abuelo el agua en el primer pozo que hicieron en las perdigueras para abastecimiento del pueblo, el agua estaba a 20 metros de profundidad y le tenian hechas unas escaleras para poder bajar a ver el agua. Esto significa que todavia le queda la mitad del camino para recuperar el acuifero.

----------


## daimieleño

Gracias alcazareño por el dato.

El pozo de alcazar es sin duda la información mas regular que recibimos (cada 15 dias) y tiene su gran importancia ya que toda esa agua subterranea lleva el recorrido dirección ojos del guadiana.

En Daimiel el pozo de captación es el valor referencial que deberian de dar con regularidad, porque con tanta variedad de medidas que dan a lo largo de la semana lo unico que hacen es confundir a la gente. Un dia 13, 13,5, 6, 8m... y es que en cada pozo la pronfundidad es dispar dependiendo de la cota y su situación.

A dia 7 de diciembre la profundidad en la captación de daimiel era -21m, 604 m.s.n.m. fue el ultimo dato facilitado.

Por cierto han informado de la aparición de un nuevo hundimiento situado en un paraje entre la laguna de albuera, laguna de escoplillo y griñon. Sin duda muestra que las corrientes subterraneas recorren el acuifero en dirección lagunas o depresiones cársticas por donde deberán brotar de seguir asi.

----------


## nonimo

La noticia de la Web del ayuntamiento:
http://www.daimiel.es/post1617269/el...galo-de-reyes-

En ella se dice que los pozos cercanos al Guadiana estan entre 6 y 8 metros, así como la aparición de nuevos hundimientos lo que les hace suponer que
las corrientes de recarga del acuífero discurren en paralelo al cauce del Guadiana.
consultando los datosde:
http://servicios3.mma.es/gahla/rec_h....jsp?TOPCION=1

Se puede observar que cuanto más cercano al cauce de los rios, mayor es la subida en esos puntos.

----------


## DonQuijote

Esos pozos que tienen el agua a 8 metros estaran unos metros mas altos que el cauce, lo que confirma que el agua esta a punto de asomar. No olvideis que aun queda mucha agua por asentarse de la que cayo el año pasado, y  si en Alcazar esta subiendo mas va a subir en Daimiel pues el agua que se mete en Alcazar acaba yendo hacia Daimiel.

----------


## albertillovernel

Muy interesante...¿donde han dado la noticia? Seguro que se observará el nivel del agua desde el boquete, sería un dato muy bueno para ir midiendo el ritmo de subida en la zona lagunar de Daimiel...

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenas tardes:
Tal como dije, aquí subo el resumen gráfico del año 2010 en la cabecera del Guadiana. Muchos datos para interpretar y sacar las conclusiones que queramos, pero ahí van los que personalmente considero más relevantes:

>*Peñarroya:* desembalsa a un ritmo mantenido de 1,1 Hm³/día, aunque no parece seguir la tónica del año pasado, cuando aumentó su caudal escandalosamente durante los primeros días de enero; haría falta que lloviera mucho más y de forma más continua. Acumulado desde su rebosamiento: 410Hm³, (de ellos, en 2010: 405 Hm³).
>*Vallehermoso:* desembalsa también un volumen constante (estimado) de unos 0,25 Hm³/día, igualmente le queda bastante para llegar a las cifras de enero de 2010, pero cualquier pequeña variación haría que el cauce se desborde, ya que el pantano es pequeño y está al 90% de su capacidad. Acumulado desde el comienzo del desembalse: 54,5 Hm³, (de los cuales, 49 Hm³ durante 2010).

De las corrientes mencionadas, por Daimiel han pasado 40,76 Hm³ hasta la fecha, camino del pre-parque: (el 77,6% del total, el resto se ha evaporado en su mayor parte en las canteras junto la A-43; la infiltración es despreciable en el terreno arcilloso de su vega) Sin embargo, de lo aforado en Daimiel, la mayor parte se ha infiltrado en el pre-parque, a excepción de unos 5-10 Hm³ que hayan podido rebasar Molemocho hacia las Tablas.

La situación en Villarrubia es distinta: Contabiliza 91 Hm³ de agua que han pasado hacia las Tablas, pero el cómputo de todo lo que confluye en el cauce del Guadiana es más difícil (evaporación, infiltración, lagunas intermedias en todos sus afluentes) La suma de todo ello -sin contar la evaporación-, suma 500 Hm³; por tanto ha pasado por Villarrubia un 18% de lo que ha corrido por los ríos de la cuenca alta oriental, y de este total aproximadamente habrá salido por Puente Navarro la diferencia entre la suma del caudal por Villarrubia (90)+posible aporte del Azuer (10*)+arroyos del Gato y Cañada Lobosa (1-2*) menos el volumen del vaso de las Tablas (15) y menos la cantidad de agua que haya podido infiltrarse y/o absorberse en el terreno (5*), es decir, unos 82 Hm³*. Ni tan siquiera esta cantidad ha llegado íntegra al embalse de Vicario, Guadiana abajo, porque existen potentes ojos a la altura del molino Flor de Rivera, en la parte más baja del acuífero, y 20 km de cauce reseco y agrietado que se habrán llevado una buena parte.
(*)Estimado _a ojo de buen cubero_.

En resumen: la situación, aunque impensable hace 13 meses, aún dista bastante de la recuperación plena. Las lluvias de Diciembre y Enero no están siendo tan constantes como en 2009 y los caudales de todos los ríos son menores que los que alcanzaron el pasado año por estas fechas, aunque puede que sea mejor para que el agua se infiltre que haya un caudal menor. En el caso de que llegaran lluvias constantes en Enero, podrían aumentar ó mantenerse así hasta Febrero, cuando la tradición marca la 2ª crecida anual del Guadiana. 
Aún así, la infiltración al acuífero sigue siendo importante, ya que se ha absorbido aproximadamente un 75% de lo que ha corrido por los ríos; y el nivel freático sigue aumentando aún con fuerza, a la espera de que las lluvias del puente de Diciembre de 2010,  en muchos casos superiores a los 100 litros/m² sobre la mayoría de la superficie del acuífero, hayan afectado aún los niveles,  hay un desfase de al menos un par de meses en la recarga.

Finalmente, comentar que la situación actual (en los niveles, al menos) es equiparable o mejor que la supuesta por la hipótesis más optimista considerada por el PEAG para el año 2017, una vez funcionaran todas las medidas de ahorro de agua. Presumiblemente, y sólo con lo que ha llovido estos meses, se avanzará el equivalente a otro par de años en las hipótesis de recuperación, por lo que a mediados de este año se habrían avanzado el equivalente a 12 años en sólo 4. Quedará, por tanto, el "sprint" final, que ya no sabemos si lo proporcionará la Naturaleza o tendrá que ser el sentido común, del cual carecemos absolutamente como sociedad y como especie.

También subo un par de gráficas con la evolución de los caudales de los ríos represados (Guadiana y Azuer), por un lado, y de los afluentes libres por otro (záncara, Córcoles, Cigüela y Amarguillo), para que podais comprobar la tónica de comportamiento y la evolución a lo largo de todo el 2010.

----------


## culipardo

Como siempre, excelente recopilación de datos y cálculos que nos ayudan a hacernos una idea bastante aproximada de la situación actual, muchas gracias Albertillo.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, he encontrado este foro muy interesante, e ire poniendo datos de la parte oriental del guadiana, ya que tengo acceso a los datos en tiempo real.

Hoy es un poco tarde, pero mañana pondre los niveles de todos los embalses y piezometros de la zona.

Un saludo

----------


## juanlo

> Hola, he encontrado este foro muy interesante, e ire poniendo datos de la parte oriental del guadiana, ya que tengo acceso a los datos en tiempo real.
> 
> Hoy es un poco tarde, pero mañana pondre los niveles de todos los embalses y piezometros de la zona.
> 
> Un saludo


Hola saihguadiana, bienvenido al Foro.
Estoy seguro de que tus aportaciones al foro son también muy interesantes.
Gracias y un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola saihguadiana, bienvenido al Foro. :Smile: 

Esperamos ansiosos toda esa información.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Bienvenido al foro, donde esperamos que te encuentres a gusto y puedas aportar y pasar buenos ratos junto a todos nosotros... Ya esperamos ansiosos esos datos de primera mano que seguro son interesantes para muchos de nosotros... Y fotos, que aquí son muy seguidas... un saludo paisano!!!

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, como veo que aqui esta el tema de aguas, os paso grafica de piezometro en Daimiel (aprox 4km al sur de los ojos (donde los "melones"))


y en Alcazar (ctra Alcazar-Mananares junto puente rio Guadiana)


Por si no lo veis abajo es la fecha y en la derecha cota msnm. 

Espero que sea asi como se suben las fotos, si no ya vere como hacerlo.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Saihguadiana, muchas gracias por los datos, pero nos gustaría también saber la cota a la que se encuentran las bocas de ambos pozos, para así poder calcular la profundidad y saber a cuánto está el agua de la superficie.

----------


## DonQuijote

Es decir, que el nivel del agua esta 5 metros mas alta en Alcazar que en Daimiel y por tanto esta fluye hacia los ojos. Deben faltar unos 8 a 10 metros para que el agua salga por los ojos. Es mucho aun, esperemos que siga lloviendo.

----------


## culipardo

> Es decir, que el nivel del agua esta 5 metros mas alta en Alcazar que en Daimiel y por tanto esta fluye hacia los ojos. Deben faltar unos 8 a 10 metros para que el agua salga por los ojos. Es mucho aun, esperemos que siga lloviendo.


Pues según la página del tiempo de Maldonado, en La Mancha no volvemos a ver lluvia en bastante tiempo

----------


## REEGE

Así es... me parece a mí que hasta el 20 de Enero no vemos el agua por la zona... Y tampoco creo que si llueve lo haga de la manera que estamos acostumbrados ultimamente... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Un saludo.

----------


## aginesg

Eran los valores que estabamos buscando altura sobre el nivel del mar, espero que no te desconectes del foro. para seguir viendo estas graficas.

Un saludo
 :Wink:

----------


## manzanares

Alguien sa_b_e que es del forero los" ojos ya no lloran"?

Francamente se echan de menos las mediciones de su pozo .

Espero que sea por falta de tiempo y no le haya pasado nada malo un saludo donde quiera que andes .

un saludo

----------


## albertillovernel

> Hola, como veo que aqui esta el tema de aguas, os paso grafica de piezometro en Daimiel (aprox 4km al sur de los ojos (donde los "melones"))
> 
> y en Alcazar (ctra Alcazar-Mananares junto puente rio Guadiana)


Bienvenido Saihguadiana:
Veo que tienes un acceso privilegiado a esos datos...por lo que puedo apreciar, en la 2ª semana de Enero ha subido el nivel casi 0,5m en el piezómetro de Daimiel y aproximadamente la mitad en el de Alcázar, ¿no? Si sigue así, este mes puede ser sonada el alza de niveles. 
Estaría bien poder comparar el progreso diario entre Diciembre y ¿Marzo? para establecer cual es el retardo entre la infiltración (el _monzón_ del puente de la Constitución) y la recarga; además, el proceso será distinto en las zonas altas (Alcázar, Socuéllamos..) que en los rebosaderos del acuífero (Daimiel, Villarrubia), aunque sólo sea por la profundidad relativa a la que se encuentra el nivel freático.

----------


## saihguadiana

En cuanto tenga un rato, os paso como han ido cambiando, en los ultimos meses, los datos piezomètricos del saih. (Daimiel, La Solana, Alcazar, Ruidera, Sotuelamos (si con "t").

Un saludo

----------


## saihguadiana

> Saihguadiana, muchas gracias por los datos, pero nos gustaría también saber la cota a la que se encuentran las bocas de ambos pozos, para así poder calcular la profundidad y saber a cuánto está el agua de la superficie.


Lujan, las cotas de los pozos (boca) son: Daimiel 638,02 msnm y Alcazar 630,15 msnm.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Lujan, las cotas de los pozos (boca) son: Daimiel 638,02 msnm y Alcazar 630,15 msnm.
> 
> Un saludo


Muchas gracias.

Por tanto, la profundidad aproximada a la que se encuentra el agua es:

Daimiel: ~36.6m bajo la superficie
Alzácar: ~24.0m bajo la superficie

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola os paso las graficas de los pozos desde que tenemos datos.
Os recuerdo que estos datos estan sacados del Sistema Automatico Informacion Hidrologica(SAIH), perteneciente a la C.H. Guadiana.
Daimiel


El inicio, esta el sensor sin calibrar, datos a no tomar en cuenta (se ve claramente)

Alcazar


Un saludo, si necesitais algun dato-periodo concreto, mas detallado, no dudeis en pedirlo.

----------


## REEGE

Muchisismas gracias por los gráficos y la predisposición... Seguro que más de uno llama a tu puerta!!! Y seguro que a más de uno le has alegrado en día... Un saludo y buenos datos.

----------


## albertillovernel

Muchísimas gracias, saihguadiana. Son datos de gran utilidad y que nos ayudarán a comprender un poco cómo progresa la recarga del acuífero.

Por lo pronto, lo que me sorprende de ambas curvas es que tienen una similitud pasmosa, son casi la misma desplazada unos metros más arriba, -en el caso de Alcázar- y presentan casi los mismos picos y depresiones, lo que muestra a las claras que estamos hablando de la misma unidad geológica, (lo que pasa en uno de los puntos se acaba transmitiendo a los demás).
>Otra cuestión muy curiosa son los ciclos estacionales -de los que se ven claramente 3-, con una tendencia ligeramente ascendente que comienza en diciembre y llega hasta junio cada año, para luego sufrir el hachazo de los miles de sondeos que dilapidan en un par de meses lo que ha costado casi 8 subir. Fijaos que los ciclos anuales suelen ser bastante parecidos entre sí (como las tejas de las cubiertas), a excepción del pasado 2010, donde se acentúa la curva de recarga de forma pasmosa.
>El ciclo anual del pasado año también es curioso; comienza con la misma pendiente ascendente de los años anteriores (años *muy secos*), lo que denota que incluso con poca precipitación el acuífero consigue recargarse. En enero, la pendiente sufre una profunda inflexión y se hace más pronunciada, síntoma de las precipitaciones intensas que se dieron en Diciembre; el retardo es, por tanto, de algo más de un mes y se extiende varios tras la última precipitación.
>Este otoño, una vez cesó la extracción para cultivos, y con las pocas precipitaciones que se dieron hasta Octubre, la pendiente ascendente es más parecida a la que se dió durante el período húmedo del pasado año, por lo que si el tiempo acompaña (y de momento no parece, porque no veremos más agua que la de la niebla en otras 2 semanitas) la recarga en el período hasta el verano puede ser incluso mayor que el pasado año.

También podemos hacer un pequeño ejercicio de imaginación, para tratar de suponer cual es la tendencia natural del acuífero si reducimos la extracción...claramente ascendente! y dónde podríamos estar si se controlara exhaustivamente la extracción de agua a esos 200 Hm que tanto dan que hablar...

Sé que lo que acabo de contar es un poco vago y disperso, me gustaría poderlo remarcar gráficamente sobre los datos. Si tengo un ratito, me gustaría aplicarles un poquito photoshop a las gráficas para mostrar lo que comentaba...y en cuanto pueda, lo cuelgo aquí.

Un saludo

----------


## Questin

Buenos días.
Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero... ¿cómo se interpretan los datos del piezómetro? He leído que son aparatos que miden la presión en perforaciones, pero no sabría cómo interpretar los datos dados en concepto de nivel del agua.
¿Una ayudita?
¡Gracias!

----------


## Luján

> Buenos días.
> Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero... ¿cómo se interpretan los datos del piezómetro? He leído que son aparatos que miden la presión en perforaciones, pero no sabría cómo interpretar los datos dados en concepto de nivel del agua.
> ¿Una ayudita?
> ¡Gracias!


Hay diferentes tipos de piezómetros.

Los que miden presión se sitúan en el fondo el pozo (del que se sabe la profundidad tota, y por tanto la cota (sobre el nivel del mar) del fondo, la presión que miden es la atmosférica más la hidrostática. Existe una ecuación para hallar la equivalencia entre presión hidrostática y altura:

P=P0+(ro*g*h)

donde P0 es la presión atmosférica (suele hacerse =0 en estas cuentas), ro es la densidad del agua, g es la gravedad y h la altura de la columna de agua. Despejando h se tiene:

h= P/(ro*g)

A modo de aproximación, la presión aumenta en ~1atm cada 10 metros de profundidad. El cálculo es sencillo.

Si a la cota del fondo del pozo se le suma la altura de la columna de agua calculada según la presión, obtienes la cota piezométrica.

Otro tipo de piezómetros no son más que un metro con un sensor en la punta, que se va bajando por el pozo hasta que el sensor detecta el agua y da una señal reconocible en superficie. Los que he usado tienen un sensor de conductividad en la punta (que a su vez hace de peso) y al contacto con el agua conduce la electricidad y se cierra el circuito, dando señal acústica y visual en el rollo donde se transporta.

Este tipo de piezómetro lo que mide es la profundidad a la que está el agua respecto de superficie. En este caso, para calcular la cota piezométrica, habrá que restar a la cota de la boca del pozo la profundidad a la que se detecta el agua.

----------


## Questin

Ok. Una explicación técnica perfecta, muchas gracias.
No habría caído que los datos de la izquierda se referían a la altura sobre el nivel de mal si no me lo hubieras dicho. ¡Claro!
Pues nada, a ver si llueve y sigue subiendo.
¡Gracias otra vez!

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias Juan, por enseñarnos a los mortales éstas preciosidades de un lugar que sin lugar a dudas merecia estar así.

----------


## Questin

¡Wow! ¡Qué pasada! ¡Gracias!
¿Y el Sr. Juan Moya no tendrá alguna página o perfil donde podamos encontrar más de sus lujos?
¡Gracias!

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenas noches:
Tal como os dije, he estado "fotoshopeando" las gráficas que el compañero Saihguadiana tuvo a bien proporcionarnos, lo primero para hacer unos cálculos yo mismo y en segundo lugar, para ilustraros mis conclusiones, que por amplias creo que tampoco son ningún ejercicio de adivinación.

Como comenté, es muy chocante el comportamiento estacional de los niveles piezométricos; aunque hay solo 3 años registrados, se repite de forma muy nítida una brutal bajada durante los meses de verano, coincidiendo con el riego. El acuífero tiende a experimentar una subida neta todos los años, llueva mucho o poco, pero esa contribución de todo el año es rápidamente dilapidada en un trimestre de verano. La diferencia entre las entradas y lo que se riega, conforma el balance hídrico anual.
Este balance se retroalimenta, porque un año seco, en lugar de implicar una menor siembra de cultivos exigentes en agua, conlleva la misma actuación y por tanto una mayor extracción de agua, para compensar no sólo la falta de lluvia sino la situación de aridez del suelo. No hay, por tanto, ninguna adaptación a la climatología de una parte considerable de agricultores de la zona. (_"Si no llueve, siembro y riego, y si llueve, también..."_). 
De igual modo, un año húmedo condiciona que el terreno esté muy saturado de agua y los riegos se limitan, no ya por ecología o ahorro, sino porque son contraproducentes para los cultivos. Se riega menos y por ende, se infiltra mucho más.

Ahora, mi pregunta: *¿qué pasaría si el riego estuviera escrupulosamente controlado a la tasa de regeneración del acuífero?* (no prohibido, sino regulado; es decir, que se pudiera extraer siempre por debajo de la tasa de subida del nivel freático, lo cual sería una situación ideal... que ya es sacar agua, posiblemente rondando los 200 Hm³ que intenta conseguir la CHG). Pues bien, en la segunda imagen podeis ver la diferencia; el nivel estaría casi 8 metros* por encima del actual tras sólo 3 años... ni que decir tiene que si esto continuara en el tiempo en pocos años el nivel freático alcanzaría la cota de los Ojos, aunque vinieran muy mal dadas como en 2009.

Y otra pregunta: *¿Cómo evolucionará el acuífero este año?* ahí ni Maldonado puede ayudarnos, las vagas predicciones meteorológicas a 3 meses que se han dado fallan estrepitosamente (solo recordaros que decían que este otoño sería más seco que el anterior... :Big Grin: ). Pero sí podemos extrapolar el comportamiento de 2 años extremos a la situación actual: 2009, de grave y persistente sequía, y 2010, el año más generoso en lluvias del que se tenga constancia. Proyectando ambos, sabemos que el resultado a final de año estará, con un 99% de probabilidad, comprendido entre ambos. 
Si, además, conocemos la tendencia que lleva este 2011 y se aproxima mucho más al 2010 que a un año seco (ver la parte en negro de la gráfica), podemos intuir sin mucho desatino que a final de año el nivel piezométrico rondará más cerca de los 610 msnm que de los 600. Y 610msnm es la cota de la laguna Albuera, varios metros por encima de gran parte de las Tablas, o incluso del cauce del Azuer en Molemocho. 

Asi que podemos admitir aún algunas apuestas; en 2011 los Ojos no llorarán, pero podríamos ver agua en alguna laguna o las Tablas encharcadas mucho más tiempo. :Smile: 

(*) N.B: 6 metros de nivel en el acuífero 23, -según los mismos cálculos realizados por los geólogos que realizaron el PEAG-, equivalen a 6*125 Hm³, es decir, a la friolera de 750 Hm³ dilapidados en 3 años -y esto es sólo la diferencia entre una extracción controlada a 150-200 Hm³ y la real, por lo que podemos intuir que cada año se sacan del acuífero un total de entre 400 y 450 Hm³, el equivalente al agua acumulada en todos los pantanos de la cuenca alta del Guadiana. La mayor parte, de forma ilegal.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por tu interpretación de esos gráficos y por orientarnos sobre lo que puede suceder en el futuro por la zona del Acuífero 23. Un saludo.

----------


## DonQuijote

No se si alguien sabe cual es el ritmo de racarga de los pozos que se hicieron en el cauce del Guadiana, ese es un factor que otros años no existia y que yo espero que haga subir el nivel freatico mas rapidamente. Es una pena ver la velocidad que lleva ese agua por La Alameda pues acabara por llenar las Tablas y escaparse hacia el Vicario. ¿Porque no meten parte del agua por el antiguo canal de Gran Prior? Habria que arreglarlo y limpiarlo, pero mereceria la pena, incluso se podria dejar a los agricultores cojer agua para riego, en vez de sacarla del acuifero.

----------


## saihguadiana

> No se si alguien sabe cual es el ritmo de racarga de los pozos que se hicieron en el cauce del Guadiana, ese es un factor que otros años no existia y que yo espero que haga subir el nivel freatico mas rapidamente. Es una pena ver la velocidad que lleva ese agua por La Alameda pues acabara por llenar las Tablas y escaparse hacia el Vicario. ¿Porque no meten parte del agua por el antiguo canal de Gran Prior? Habria que arreglarlo y limpiarlo, pero mereceria la pena, incluso se podria dejar a los agricultores cojer agua para riego, en vez de sacarla del acuifero.


Las tablas, llevan semanas soltando agua hacia el Vicario, y este, hacia Luciana-Puebla-Cijara.

----------


## albertillovernel

> No se si alguien sabe cual es el ritmo de racarga de los pozos que se hicieron en el cauce del Guadiana, ese es un factor que otros años no existia y que yo espero que haga subir el nivel freatico mas rapidamente. Es una pena ver la velocidad que lleva ese agua por La Alameda pues acabara por llenar las Tablas y escaparse hacia el Vicario. ¿Porque no meten parte del agua por el antiguo canal de Gran Prior? Habria que arreglarlo y limpiarlo, pero mereceria la pena, incluso se podria dejar a los agricultores cojer agua para riego, en vez de sacarla del acuifero.


Hola DonQuijote;
Se está notando y mucho el mayor número de pozos de recarga; el año pasado el caudal del Cigüela a su paso por Villarrubia era notablemente mayor que en este, y el ritmo de desembalse que tomó la presa de Puente Navarro a partir de Febrero, era también enorme (2 compuertas abiertas a 50 cm y la tercera, rebosando). Este año, a pesar de estar corriendo desde mucho antes, el Cigüela no se desborda a su paso por Villarrubia y en Puente Navarro sale bastante menos agua, probablemente menos de la mitad. Esos 26 pozos seguramente puedan absorber en su conjunto entre 4 y 6 m³/s, y si el año pasado infiltraron del orden de 60 Hm³, este año podrían facilmente duplicar esa cifra.
Lo que dudo es que, de no cambiar el tiempo y disolverse el dichoso anticiclón que tenemos encima desde el pasado día 1, pueda haber tanta agua. Peñarroya vuelve a estar en un desembalse de tan solo 1Hm³/día, -cuando el año pasado estaba a 2,5-, y los ríos estan menguando, salvo el Záncara y el Jabalón, cuyo caudal parece permanecer inalterable al menos en su cuenca alta... pero si hay, como parece, otras 2 semanas por delante sin una gota de lluvia, algunos de los ríos pueden dejar de correr antes que llegue la primavera. Poned las velas a quien debais, o cantad en la ducha, pero esperemos que esto no se pare aquí.

Lo que dices del Canal del Gran Prior sería interesante como opción para derivar parte del agua de Peñarroya en caso de avenidas fuertes -si llueve, claro-, pero me temo que la antigua acequia, una vez pasado Argamasilla, sucumbió hace décadas bajo los arados, y ahora quién le dice al energúmeno de turno que una antigua acequia pasa justo debajo de su viñedo emparrado hace 10 años. Sé que merecerían que todos esos cauces arados se recuperaran sin idemnización posible, pero los agricultores en la comarca tienen un potente lobby que cobija sus intereses, tanto los legítimos como los que no lo son. Pero la zona de la Cañada del Lencero y los Ojos son una entrada directa al 23, con capacidad para absorber lo que le echen... no en vano llevan casi 30 años totalmente secos.

Un saludo

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, paso foto de Puente Navarro (cierre tablas)del dia 17, compuerta central abierta 30 cms aprox y nivel a falta de 7-8 cms para que salga por encima de compuertas cerradas (1 y 3)(el nivel se mantiene)


Un saludo

----------


## DonQuijote

El tramo de la Alameda al Zancara no esta tan estropeado, habria que restaurar o reconstruir algun tramo arado pero como compensacion se podria dejar al agricultor coger esos excedentes.

----------


## No Registrado

y porque hay que darle una compensacion a alguien que se ha apropiado de algo que no es suyo. lo que deberian hacer es expropiarle lo que han cogido de una manera tan fraudulenta,lo que es del rio es del rio, y sino que se lo pregunten a todos esos pescadores que dejaron en la calle cuando encauzaron los rios ,y algunos señores se adueñaron de toda la ribera de los rios.

----------


## DonQuijote

A ver q se trata de un canal abandonado, no se han apropiado de nada creo yo y tampoco se trata de culpar siempre a los agricultores que bastante tienen con luchar contra las inclemencias del tiempo y los especuladores. Creo que hacer pasar el agua cerca de sus tierras nos beneficiaria a todos y asi hay que plantearlo.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, acabo de venir de la zona Tomelloso, por la autovia. Nada mas salir de Argamasilla, ya estaban regando con los aspersores, y pasando Torralba de Calatrava un "cañon" regando a tope. Asi, es imposible que los acuiferos se recuperen, yo no entiendo mucho de agricultura, pero si se que la tierra esta "hasta arriba" de agua, no se si es necesario regar (ahora).

Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

No creo que lo hagan por necesidades de riego de la planta; más bien creo que debe ser para matar el frío de la planta.

----------


## DonQuijote

Pues yo tampoco entiendo mucho pero con las temperaturas que tenemos ¿no se congelara el agua? ¿No es pronto tambien para plantar?

----------


## Luján

Tengamos en cuenta que hace tiempo que no llueve, y creo que allí tampoco.

Que el acuífero esté subiendo como la espuma no indica que es suelo en sí esté con agua, si bien es cierto que el mapa de la AEMET de la humeda del suelo da para La Mancha unos buenos colores.

A lo que comenta Perdiguera, puede ser así. El agua (venga de donde venga) estará menos fría que la tamperatura ambiente, con lo que ayudará (temporalmente) a que la planta tenga un calorcito. Eso sí, si se riega demasiado o en mala hora, lo que caerá sobre la planta será hielo.

----------


## REEGE

Yo que éstos días estoy en Tomelloso, vi el lunes por la tarde los pivots en marcha en un tramo de la N-IV y me quedé alucinado... y llegando a Tomelloso también había aspersores funcionando...
No entiendo de Agricultura, nada!!! Alguien puede explicar el que estén funcionando a éstas alturas conforme está la tierra de húmeda y con previsiones de lluvias para los próximos días?????? Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## jemasan

Es raro que se esté regando,sería conveniente que os fijarais que cultivo se riega.
El cereal todavía no lo necesita y menos con las temperaturas que hemos tenido y las previsiones de lluvia para los próximos días.Lo más normal será algún cultivo recien sembrado y que necesite humedad para nacer,quizás ajos,trigo,guisantes etc,si es para hacerlos nacer,con la poca evaporación que hay ahora,con un riego pequeño es suficiente.

----------


## saihguadiana

¿cultivo? ahora mismo lo unico que se ve es la tierra marron, no hay ni una simple hoja, eso si, muy bien arada. Lo unico que se puede helar es la semilla,(supongo)

Un saludo

----------


## aginesg

Si se esta regando en este tiempo, !algo se esta haciendo mal¡. En alguna parte esta el error, o la fuerza de constumbre por regar, les hace tambien regar en invierno. Como sino costara el gasoil para la extraccion de agua.
Llevo muchos años viendo la agricultura (lo que no quiere decir que entienda),  pero lo de regar en esta zona del acuifero, no tiene nombre.

Saihguadiana, sino es mucho pedir, ¿podriamos ver como va el mismo pozo de Daimiel a finales de mes?, tengo curiosidad porque estuve el fin de semana en el preparque y esta empantanado completamente, incluso el agua va en sentido hacia las tablas en el molino de Molemocho. Para mi ver tiene pinta de que el acuifero esta reteniendo el agua, porque no tiene salidas suficiente para desaguar.
Y tambien queria agracederte las graficas que vienes poniendo.
Un saludo

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, tenia pensamiento de ponerla a fin de mes, con el mes completo, pero hay os dejo la de los ultimos 7 dias (esta recien salida del horno)



Un saludo

----------


## argamasillero

Buenos dias a todos.

Lo del riego en esta epoca del año puede deverse a algun cultivo de cebolla,al que le hallan aplicado un tratamiento para controlar plantas que no sean cebolla,( :Mad: hervicida)y se le realiza un riego somero para que dicho tratamiento sea efectivo,si fuese mio me habrie esperado unos dias para tratar con las predicciones de lluvia que habia, pues como bien todos sabemos la energia cuesta dinero(no se, puede que a alguien le sobre el dinero y riege por capricho,que alguno lo hay pero es muy puntual,y mas bien por malas practicas agricolas)a lo que hay que añadirle que cada explotacion cuenta con una dotacion de agua anual,con lo cual tienes que adaptar lo que se valla a sembrar a dicha dotacion,lo cual se cumple. Actualmente las explotaciones agrarias que se ubican en el perimetro del acuifero 23 (excepto viñedo) para poder sembrar un cultivo de verano se siembra una cuarta parte de la explotacion,dejando el resto sin regar.
Lo que pasa es que aun asi,puede seguir siendo insuficiente, pues aunque se a disminuido el riego,con anterioridad a la declaracion de sobreexplotacion,son muchisimas las explotaciones que se encuentran en el acuifero,sobre  las 150.000hras,actualmente la dotacion por hra es de 2000mcubicos,y bajo mi punto de vista se deberie de reducir a 1000mcubicos.tambien se deverie de revisar quien tiene el derecho a riego,dandole prioridad al que vive de la agricultura(con la iglesia hemos topado...)reduciendole mucho mas el riego a quien sus ingresos no dependan de la agricultura,con estas dos medidas principales, seguramente el acuifero se podrie recuperar.

----------


## aginesg

> Hola, tenia pensamiento de ponerla a fin de mes, con el mes completo, pero hay os dejo la de los ultimos 7 dias (esta recien salida del horno)
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo


Saihguadina,
Parece que esta entre 602 y 602,5, no lo veo muy bien, pero si era el dia 15,  601,5, entiendo que esta por encima de 602.

Pero se ve que en 7 dias ha ganado 0,5, no es lo del año pasado pero esta muy, pero que muy bien!!. 

Respecto a lo del riego, estaba buscando un motivo parecido a lo que comentas Argamasillero, creo que son malas practicas que terminan en ser constumbre y que entran dentro de la normalidad, solo con pequeñas variaciones se puede hacer que los agricultores sigan siendolo (que todos tienen derecho), pero que no se cometan errores de fundamento, que al final no se consigue nada mucho mejor a nivel de agricultura y si se consigue algo que de trasfondo si se ve, la escasez de agua, como el que se deja el grifo abierto sin querer. Estoy en que es muy dificil, pero veo bien la idea de que, el que no esta dedicado a la agricultura se le quiten ciertos privilegios.

----------


## saihguadiana

Creo que me he pasado reduciendo


Os lo envio a buen tamaño.

Un saludo

----------


## jemasan

Noticias sobre el acuífero en la televisión local de Daimiel:
En un pozo muy cercano a los Ojos del Guadiana y con una cota msnm parecida,el agua sube 6 cm. diarios,y el nivel está a menos de 15 m. de profundidad.
El pozo de captación del Ayuntamiento está a menos de 19 m. cuando el mejor registro histórico hasta ahora era de más de 21.
Todavía queda bastante para que los ojos vuelvan a manar agua.Hay que tener en cuenta que el año 2009 en el mes de diciembre el pozo de captación tenía su nivel a más de 32 m.por lo que en 13 meses se ha recuperado más de 13 m.
Siguiendo este ritmo en 15 meses se pudiera producir "el milagro" de volver a ver llorar los ojos pero para esto deberían seguir las precipitaciones al ritmo del año 2010 y de momento enero está fallando y además toda la zona de las Tablas y la ribera del Guadiana ya no infiltran casi nada al acuífero porque su nivel por estas zonas está a la altura de la superficie.
Veremos como evoluciona en los próximos meses,pero yo por aquí ya no oigo a nadie que no crea que la recuperación de los Ojos sea posible.

----------


## jemasan

Por cierto estos datos de 6 cm. diarios son muy parecidos al gráfico de saih guadiana en los que ha subido sobre medio metro en una semana.
Muchas gracias saih guadiana por lo que aportas al foro,a mi me gustaría saber,si es posible,el caudal del desembalse de Peñarroya que en la página del saih ya no lo ponen,y también el caudal del Guadiana en el desembalse de Puentenavarro.
Muchas gracias de nuevo a saih guadiana y también a albertillo por sus análisis de los datos y sus conclusiones que creo muy acertadas la mayoría de las veces,solo te pediría que no generalices cuando hables de los agricultores,es innegable que existen bastantes como los que tu describes pero me consta que hay muchos más con unas prácticas razonables.
Creo que sobre este tema hace falta una gran labor de información a los agricultores del cambio que ha llevado la sociedad en temas de medio ambiente en los últimos años y sobre todo un cambio en las prácticas agrarias más acordes con el medio ambiente que a medio plazo llevará a la mejora de la agricultura en la zona.

Un saludo.

----------


## argamasillero

Hola a todos:
hace tiempo que tengo escrito esta especie de analisis sobre el acuifero,que no me atrevia a subirlo por lo extenso, la verdad es que me costo mucho escribirlo, espero que no se os haga muy pesado. 
Me gustaria aportar un esquema de lo que es mas o menos el acuifero 23 y su funcionamiento.
Soy agricultor de los de estudios de E.G.B. de los de hace 30 años,lo digo por que no soy geologo ni tengo carrera superior, con lo cual algunos de los conceptos que voy a utilizar no sean los mas precisos en la forma pero creo que lo intentare en el fondo.
Como me e referido soy agricultor, de los que tengo mi explotacion agraria en el acuifero,el cual gracias a los numerosos enlaces que muchos de vosotros aportais,y tambien que me e "pateado" mucho la zona, me a ayudado a entender un poco mas.Para ello me voy a guiar por las numerosas captaciones que hay en todo el acuifero( que toda la mancha las tiene,con la unica limitacion de que donde no los hay es porque como decimos por aqui" no se a encontrado agua" en unos sitios ya no se permiten hacer, y en otros aun si,me refiero a esto sin animo de crear polemica,que eso serie otro debate, si no para que se entienda que el agua que salia por los ojos no era solo de la que cae directamente en el acuifero ,si no tambiem mucha parte (pues otra poca entraba directamente a las tablas a trabes del Giguela)de los colindantes, y que todo ello conforma una cuenca receptora de unos 25.000 kmtroscuadrados.
Por ultimo decir que esta especie de esquema mapa no es ni mucho menos a escala, si no solamente para tratar de dar una idea.


Empezare por las dos partes amarillas,la de arriba corresponderie al acuifero 24 y la de abajo al 23,entre estas dos zonas pongo un espacio, que corresponderie al 23 que a continuacion explico. En esa zona intermediala podriemos dividir en dos partes una desde Argamasilla hacia el este, en la cual existen pozos con un caudal limitado, es decir que la tierra no es muy porosa y el agua por hay subterraneamente discurre muy lentamente,y la otra parte de Argamasilla para el oeste,en la que se encuentra una capa de tierra  subterranea muy impermeable, siendo en la Solana totalmente impermeable,pues en esa zona se han realizado pozos bastante profundos, y al no encontrar agua, pues simplemente no se siguieron haciendo al ser una tierra totalmente impermeable, sin calizas ni arenas ,que son las que podian contener agua.
Esto nos biene a indicar que la conexion subterranea del 24 al 23 se realiza por la zona este(Villarobledo,Socuellamos Tomelloso)siendo esta limitada,pues asi lo vienen a decir los sondeos existentes,algunas estudios la cifran en unos 80 hmcubicos,y a su vez por la zona oeste (Argamasilla ,Solana) se realizan casi nulos traspases subterraneos.

el  6 negro corresponde al Guadiana en su nacimiento en Ruidera.ahora voy a hacer referencia a otro concepto, la tierra color ceniza superficial que por lo menos en la mancha significa que es una tierra que a tenido o tiene una lamina de agua permanente,pues bien si nos acercamos al hundimiento,que se encuentra en Ruidera, zona de salida de parte de las aguas del acuifero 24 a traves de las lagunas,se obserba claramente la existencia de esa tierra de color ceniza ,que en esta parte es casi negruzca,devido a la cantidad de materia organica que le a ido aportando el cauce a lo largo del tiempo, y que acompaña al rio hasta la cola del pantano de Peñarroya unos dos km mas abajo,cuando esta totalmente lleno o de 4,5... segun se encuentre mas vacio.

 1 rojo,corresponde al pantano de Peñarroya,este año a gastado 17hmcubicos en riego.Otros años cuando llueve menos se gasta menos pues no se llena,aun asi en años de pluviometria floja es el unico sitio por donde el acuifero 24 cede sus aguas al 23 superficialmente sin interruccion, llegando en años como el pasado a mas de 300hmcubicos y los  muy secos a no llegar  ni tan siquiera a 10hm como en el 95,quedando el resto de fuentes secas(corcoles jabalon,pinilla que es una de las primeras en secaarse,etc)el resto del agua pasa de forma subterranea.

Siguiendo el rio presa abajo entre un pequeño valle acompañado de esa tierra ceniza, que nos indica que hay siempre a habido rio,llegamos al 1 negro,hay llegamos a la llanura manchega,y en esa zona perdia su caudal el Guadiana, antes de existir el canal del gran prior, me explico.Primeramente dire que en el centro de esa zona se encuentra Argamasilla de Alba y su ubicacion en ese lugar se hizo despues de desecar una zona a traves del canal del gran prior.

Lo que estoy diciendo se puede observar claramente recorriendo la zona.Ese area con una longitud de unos 20 km,  con una anchura de unos cientos de metros en su parte mas ancha y unas decenas en la mas estrecha, llamada por estos lugares la vega, se compone de esa tierra ceniza a la que me e referido anteriormente, compone una extension de unas 1500 hras(zona que esta sin agua desde la construccion del canal del gran prior,400 o 500 años) y que se puede observar claramente que era una zona humeda,por el color de la citada tierra.Esa superficie a la vez se puede dividir en dos partes,la primera correspondiente a unos 5 kilometros a ambos lados de Argamasilla, correspondiendo con la parte mas ancha,en esa zona no hay pozos,por no haber agua subterranea en cantidades apreciables,el primer pozo de recarga se hizo unos tres kmtros aguas arriba de Argamasilla, el cual todavia esta y no traga agua alguna,en esa extension las capas de tierra son la de color ceniza, metro, metro y medio, una  de arena de unas decenas de metros y una capa casi impermeable en la zona mas baja.La segunda parte comienza unos 5 kmtros aguas abajo de Argamasilla (cojiendo una pista asfaltada que se encuentra direccion norte y que sale por donde se encuentra el cementerio ,lo digo por si alguien quiere ir a visitar el lugar)en el paraje denominado "la menbrilleja o menbrillera",lo conozco muy bien pues en ese paraje es donde tengo mi explotacion,se empieza a estrechar esa franja de color ceniza hasta no existir, ya cerca de Villacentenos,que es la proximo zona que empieza a haber esa tierra ceniza y en la que me referire mas adelante,pues bien en esa zona ya empiezan a existir muchos sondeos y cuanto mas al norte mas agua tienen con la unica limitacion de caudal, de la bajada del nivel freatico, lo que nos indica la existencia de mucha tierra caliza,  hay en la "menbrilleja" existe el segundo pozo de recarga y es donde empiezan a tragar agua, y todos estan desde hay hasta Villacentenos.El agua en esa zona cuando se empezo a explotar el acuifero estaba sobre 30 metros,segun me contaba mi padre, actualmente esta a unos 47 hace tres o cuatro años estaba a unos 64.Pues bien en toda esa zona correspondiente al numero 1 negro era donde el Guadiana se infiltraba hasta llegar a las calizas del 23 unos treinta metros mas abajo.antes de existir el canal del gran prior.

La ralla verde que sale del 1 negro corresponde al canal del gran prior,este canal fue usado para canalizar el agua del guadiana desde algun punto del Guadiana,antes de Argamasilla hasta Villacentenos,el canal iva paralelo al actual cauce mas o menos,pues cuando toda el agua no cojia por el canal la soltaban al actual cauce cosa la cual se puede observar en algunos restos que aun quedan del canal ,pues actualmente no existe.

2 rojo Villacentenos,hay es donde iva a parar el canal.de hay que si el guadiana desaparecia en la Menbrilleja,que si en villacentenos.

2 negro,en esa zona nos encontramos otra vez con la presencia de la tierra gris, y que suponen varias miles de hras,dando un paseo por la zona se puede comprobar perfectamente, la estension que ocupaba esa zona,y que era una zona humeda,las personas mayores  del lugar recuerdan muchas de ellas aun, que cuando se viajaba de Tomelloso a Alcazar, cuando se pasaba a la altura de dicho paraje todo era agua a ambos lados de la carretera,bien pues esa zona tambien habrie que dividirla en dos partes,una donde entraba el canal del gran prior y la zona del Zancara cuando entraba a esa gran zona humeda (el Zancara entraba varios kmtros antes)pues en esa zona las calizas estan casi en superficie y sobre unos 620 msnm, solamente con la capa de color ceniza por encima,de hay que el Zancara muchas veces no consigua revasar esas calizas y se infiltre,y el Guadiana le pasa lo mismo cuando llega a esa zona otros años que tambien corre pero con menos caudal,rebasandolas ambos cuando llevan mas caudal,muchos lo habreis podido comprobar debido a las torcas que se forman,pues bien en esa zona las aguas que llegaban del Guadiana y del Zancara no llegaban al Guiguela en años mas secos, y cuando llovia algo mas lo hacian de manera mas abundante,y no dejando de ser una zona humeda cuando el nivel freatico estaba mas alto.Como anecdota contare que hace unos cuarenta años cundo se deseco toda esa zona a traves del Guiguela, los tactores arando se hundian igual que ahora se mete el agua(hombre no desaparecian(lo de que pena no lo digo aunque alguno lo penseis) y se tiraban meses sin poder sacarlos.

La segunda zona comprenderie toda la parte del lado norte Alcazar Herencia donde las calizas se cortan y se encuentran con una capa muy impermeable que se extiende hasta la sierra de Herencia ,Villarrubia de los ojos y que hacen de barrera y encauzan esa aguas por las calizas hasta las tablas y la zona de los ojos.En la misma poblacion de Alcazar no existen pozos pues es una zona muy impermeable aunque esta muy cerca de dicho humedal, su pozo de abastecimiento lo tienen donde se encuentran las calizas del 23 a varias decenas de kmtros, en dicha zona. y no en su poblacion
Ya en esa zona y por donde entra el guiguela, las calizas dejan de estar de forma tan superficial,dirijiendose hacia la zona de Daimiel, en el Guiguela no se producen esas torcas,por esa zona los pozos tienen agua superficial  salobre,que es como el guiguela lleva el agua, y si se ahonda no tienen agua,al encontrarse con dicha capa impermeable,acompañandolo hasta su entrada a las tablas.

 4 negro humedal que formaba el Guiguela antes de encauzarse, tambien se puede observar la tierra gris y que era una extension de las tablas,hay los pozos los conozco un poco menos ,pero se iran acentuando las zonas de las calizas cuanto mas hacia Daimiel y mas la zona impermeable cuanto mas hacia Herencia y Villarubia de los ojos.

5 negro tablas de Daimiel 3 rojo Ojos del Guadiana.

3 negro zona de los ojos y demas lagunas,volviendonos a encontrar con la tierra grisacea indicandonos la presencia de agua de forma mas o menos permanente(antes) hay vuelven a estar en superficie las calizas en la parte mas baja, volviendose a producir torcas. 

1 granate: zona por donde se encuentran las calizas del 23 de forma mas dominante.en esa zona todos los pozos tienen gran caudal de agua, en muchos de ellos cuando se estaban haciendo, las barrenas entraban en una zona caliza de un espesor de varios metros hasta una decena de metros dependiendo  de las zonas,sin apenas tener que sacar barro lo que nos indica una gran cantidad de calizas.

9 negro: el Azuer,este rio discurre por una zona impermeable hasta mas o menos la Menbrilla y al no ser de mucho caudal se infiltravamuy superficialmente, dando lugar a su aprovechamiento a traves de norias que habia en su rrecorrido entre Menbrilla y Manzanares,hasta que estas aguas llegaban a zona mas porosa y terminaban en las calizas del 23 a una mayor profundidad y no podie ser aprovecado por norias.Antes de su encauzamiento serie muy raro las veces que llegaba a las propias tablas,pues no tiene vestijios de ser un cauce antiguo desde Manzanares,no se lo mismo lo encauzaron en epocas muy anteriores, lo desconozco.

1 azul:Argamasilla de Alba 2 Tomelloso 3 La Solana 4 Membrilla 5 Daimiel 6 Villarubia de los Ojos
7 Herencia 8 Alcazar de san JUan.

7 negro Zancara 8 negro Guiguela .Los rios la zona roja serien encauzamientos,unos formaban humedales y otros desaparecian sin formar humedales  






[IMG][/IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## albertillovernel

Me quedo con el hecho de que los niveles piezométricos en Daimiel se están aproximando a los 603 msnm reales, y que tan solo 5 metros por encima comenzarán a aflorar las lagunas de Escoplillo y Albuera. En el momento en que eso suceda (y mejor antes) sería conveniente que fueran deslindadas como humedales y consideradas dominio público hidráulico, para permitir su pronta regeneración. 
Obviamente, el que esas zonas soporten 2 arados anuales más la enorme carga de fertilizantes necesaria para hacer crecer cultivos en un terreno tan pobre, no es el mejor escenario para que en Daimiel se comience a valorar su antiguo patrimonio hídrico (y no sólo eran las Tablas)

----------


## aginesg

:Smile: Agradables noticias todas!. 

SaihGuadina, gracias por compartir los datos con nosotros. 

Jemasan, gracias por dar indicaciones del pozo de Daimiel, es una medida que no sabiamos desde diciembre. Una buena noticia los 19 metros de este pozo, lo que confirma lo comentado posteriormente por AlbertilloVernel, desde Daimiel deberian de estarse moviemdo proyectos para que pasear por el preparque, se vaya volviendo un atractivo natural. Lo que el año pasado se discutio mucho en Enero y Febrero, para mi mas importante en algunos aspectos que las propias tablas, ya que representa el corazon permanente de agua, garantia de permanencia para las tablas no solo en invierno sino el resto del año al 100% de su capacidad y extensión.

Argamasillero, gracias por compartir el texto con nosotros, texto con  mucha profunidad y con la experiencia y conocimiento de muchos años sobre el terreno (con la novedad de que muestra informacion sobre y bajo el suelo) y que aun no habia oido. Ultimamente estoy haciendo viajes a Argamasilla, observando sobre el terrenos toda la informacion del foro. 

Ahora que la recogida de aceituna esta llegando a sus ultimos dias, si lloviera un poco no estaria mal. 
Animo!! Veremos los Ojos por primera vez, como en mi caso...

----------


## manzanares

*WWF dice que persiste el riesgo para las Tablas de Daimiel pese a la lluvia*

El Fondo mundial para la naturaleza (WWF) advierte de que la situación del Parque Nacional de las Tablas de Daimiel, inundadas gracias al ciclo húmedo que afecta a la Península, "es un espejismo" y de que continúan las amenazas para este ecosistema.

A pocas horas de la conmemoración el miércoles 2 del Día Mundial de los Humedales, el WWF señala en un comunicado que se mantiene el peligro de desaparición de las Tablas de Daimiel si no se ponen en marcha los planes de uso y gestión de los recursos naturales de este Parque Nacional.

Los ecologistas sostienen que la situación actual del parque es un "simple espejismo" que puede desaparecer ante un nuevo periodo de sequías, que podrían ocasionar pérdidas en la biodiversidad, la invasión de la vegetación terrestre o la contaminación del humedal, entre otras peligrosas consecuencias.

http://www.adn.es/tecnologia/2011013...te-lluvia.html

un saludo

----------


## Vins

Hola. Ante todo trasmitiros mi enhorabuena por el seguimiento que estáis haciendo de este interesante tema. Llevo siguiendo el hilo tanto del acuífero 23, como de las tablas, peñarroya, etc desde el año pasado y por fin me he decidido a aportar lo que buenamente pueda al respecto.
Realmente me pilla lejana la zona (vivo en málaga) aunque he visitado las tablas en dos ocasiones, al igual que las lagunas de ruidera. La primera vez, en plena sequía (aún así la zona me gusto) y la segunda la primavera pasada, que fue realmente fascinante. 
Aunque sabía que los ojos estaban secos (pase en mi primera visita por la carretera que pasa justo encima) no conocía la magnitud real del problema, pues pensaba que aguas abajo o incluso en las mismas tablas nacía el guadiana al menos de forma intermitente)....

Quería comentaros que la CHG parece que se ha pronunciado sobre los supuestos ojos aparecidos en Griñon. Comentan que se debe al cauce subyacente del guadiana (azuer diria yo) aunque hacen hincapié en que se debe también a que el nivel freático esta bastante próximo. Por más que leo no parece que se decanten demasiado hacia una idea concreta, aunque afirman que se trata de algo transitorio.
Cito textualmente: 
"el nivel de agua de los "nuevos ojos" se corresponde con el nivel del agua en el río Guadiana y con el nivel freático medido en los diferentes pozos y sondeos próximos, como así lo atestigua la investigación realizada", osea que parece que al menos en las márgenes del río el nivel piezométrico estaría en torno a los 605-606m, si no me equivoco.

Un saludo

http://www.efeverde.com/esl/contenid...ricion-de-ojos

----------


## REEGE

Te doy la bienvenida al foro y más a un tema "caliente" de Embalses.net en el que ya comienzas con aportes... Y seguro que tienes muchas cosas y fotos que aportarnos desde una zona preciosa de nuestra querida Andalucia... Muchas gracias por ser ya de Embalses.net!!!!!

----------


## perdiguera

Bienvenido Vins, estas en tu casa, digo embalse...
Esperamos que te sientas a gusto y que te mojes mucho y bien en los temas de embalses.net
Un saludo.

----------


## saihguadiana

> Por cierto estos datos de 6 cm. diarios son muy parecidos al gráfico de saih guadiana en los que ha subido sobre medio metro en una semana.
> Muchas gracias saih guadiana por lo que aportas al foro,a mi me gustaría saber,si es posible,el caudal del desembalse de Peñarroya que en la página del saih ya no lo ponen,y también el caudal del Guadiana en el desembalse de Puentenavarro.
> Muchas gracias de nuevo a saih guadiana y también a albertillo por sus análisis de los datos y sus conclusiones que creo muy acertadas la mayoría de las veces,solo te pediría que no generalices cuando hables de los agricultores,es innegable que existen bastantes como los que tu describes pero me consta que hay muchos más con unas prácticas razonables.
> Creo que sobre este tema hace falta una gran labor de información a los agricultores del cambio que ha llevado la sociedad en temas de medio ambiente en los últimos años y sobre todo un cambio en las prácticas agrarias más acordes con el medio ambiente que a medio plazo llevará a la mejora de la agricultura en la zona.
> 
> Un saludo.


Como respuesta dire que en Peñarroya, cuando este embalse se encuentra a nivel actual (735,10 m.s.n.m.), el caudal circulante por la estacion de aforo situada a 1 km aprox. aguas abajo, es de 11m3/sg, a esto hay que sumar una perdida que pasa por el margen izquierdo, debido a roturas en el cauce (estas, no se deciros que caudal tiene), el caudal de la tuberia que abastece a los pueblos cercanos, que depende de la peticion de la potabilizadora (depende del dia, de la hora .....) ponle de media 24 h/dia, 173 l/sg, + caudal por canal de riego (es estos momentos 0).

Un saludo

----------


## albertillovernel

Noticia en la página del Ayuntamiento de Daimiel: Recarga del acuífero estimada de 1.700 Hm³ durante el pasado 2010. La cara: que el mes de enero continúa o se acrecienta la tendencia, la cruz: que enero ha sido pluviométricamente muy seco, y la tendencia continúa: lluvias muy escasas, situación anticiclónica muy estable y borrascas que vuelven a pasar por latitudes más altas (se supone que Febrero suele ser tradicionalmente mes de lluvia y crecidas de los caudales). ¿habrá sido el 2010 el ciclo húmedo más corto del que se tienen noticias?

en www.daimiel.org

Otra cruz: el informe está realizado por y para los intereses del gremio de regantes de Daimiel, que afirma textualmente sobre la situación actual: "_Un estado beneficioso para todos, -aseguró-, ya que estamos hablando de la mejora de un bien medio ambiental y económico, cuyos niveles rondaron los 60 metros en 1993 en zonas donde actualmente se colocan a 20 metros". Este hecho -concluyó-, supone un ahorro de consumo energético y de mantenimiento de las instalaciones agrarias considerable_"

Para mí, la noticia no es lo que necesitarán gastar en gasóleo para sacar agua de riego en la próxima campaña, sino que tenemos la oportunidad de hacer tabla rasa y empezar de cero. Así que, bien harían en dejar de discutir si son galgos o podencos, y ponerse de acuerdo para no sacar ni un litro más de los 200 Hm³ que se estipulan en el PEAG (que ya es agua), y si puede ser menos, mejor. Muchos tienen todavía que plantearse un cambio radical en su forma de pensar, y en su concepción sobre la propiedad horizontal, si pretenden que sus explotaciones agrícolas subsistan...
No olvidemos que los niveles del 23 suben a poco que llueva, -como muestran los datos históricos en piezómetros proporcionados por nuestro compañero Saihguadiana-, y alguien tendrá que empezar a plantearse por qué razón llegaron a estar los niveles a -60 m. en 1993 (una pista, no fué debido a la _pertinaz sequía_)... qué grado de responsabilidad tenemos cada uno en esta situación, y qué podemos hacer para revertirla. Todo lo demás es tirar piedras sobre nuestro propio tejado.
Saludos.

----------


## jason

Bienvenido Vins, a mí me pasó algo parecido y también me animé a postear. Por cierto, el año pasado conocí a un matrimonio de Málaga en Cabañeros y hablamos del tema de las tablas...

----------


## saihguadiana

Esperemos que le guste y haga algo por conservarlas, aunque si no las vio hace 2 años, seguro que no sabe de que va el tema.

Un saludo

----------


## Vins

Gracias por la bienvenida.

Interesante noticia, la aportada por Albertillo vernel, que viene a confirmar la buena tendencia del acuífero.
Se echa de menos en las noticias que nunca hacen referencia a la altura a la que se localizan los pozos ni la altura real del nivel piezométrico, con lo que no podemos hacer nada más que conjeturas sobre lo que le falta por subir para brotar el agua en los ojos.

Los pozos de captación de Daimiel por lo que habeis comentado y según deduzco del visor del IGN se encuentran a unos 624m (metro arriba, metro abajo). Por lo que tenemos aquí el nivel piezométrico a 605m aprox. (agua a 18,87m de profundidad). Supongo que este dato se refiere a finales de diciembre o principios de enero, aunque la noticia no hace referencia al respecto, con lo que (siguiendo la tendencia del pozo aportado por Saihguadiana) el nivel pordría estar cerca de 2m por encima: 607m, nada más y nada menos que la altura del Guadiana en el Molino de Griñon.

Si los ojos naturales del guadiana en la zona de zuacorta están entre 612 y 617m, el agua estará a unos 5 o 10m de aflorar. Eso sin tener en cuenta que trás la canalización, la extracción de turba y el hundimiento del terreno, parte del cauce o terreno inundable pueda estar sensiblemente más bajos. Recordemos que el agua desde la confluencia del azuer y el guadiana, situada a 610m de altura pudo remontar hasta cerca de Zuacorta, y quien nos dice que no hubiese remontado más si no se hubiese infiltrado tan rápidamente.

Esto resulta esperanzador para ver aflorar el agua en los ojos a corto plazo, aunque sea sólo de manera tímida. Una primavera lluviosa sería desde luego una clave fundamental.

De todos modos hay que señalar que si bien el agua en el subsuelo del cauce del guadiana está relativamente alta, no lo es tanto una vez que nos alejamos de las márgenes, 4km más al sur el pozo aportado por Saihguadiana tiene el agua a unos 602,5m. Dato concordante con los pozos que he podido consultar de la página del ministerio que a finales de noviembre estaban a unos 599m frente a los 603 de la zona de los ojos. Para que el agua pudiese brotar con fuerza el nivel piezométrico tendría que ser más elevado en esta zona que en los ojos, que generase un gradiente y un flujo de caudal consistente y duradero.
En fin que de momento toca esperar y mirar al cielo...

----------


## REEGE

CASTILLA LA MANCHA | 02.02.2011 | 16:17
 CLM-DÍA HUMEDALES 
La ministra de Medio Ambiente recorre Las Tablas junto al último pescador.

Daimiel (Ciudad Real), 2 feb (EFE).- La ministra de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, Rosa Aguilar, ha conmemorado el día mundial de los humedales recorriendo en barca el parque nacional de Las Tablas de Daimiel junto a Julio Escudero, el último pescador que vivió en este espacio protegido.

Rosa Aguilar ha querido escenificar, con su visita a Las Tablas de Daimiel, la apuesta del Gobierno de España por la conservación y la recuperación de los humedales españoles.

La ministra, acompañada por el que fuera el último pescador que desarrolló su actividad en el parque nacional y testigo de todo lo que ha acontecido en las últimas décadas en Las Tablas de Daimiel, ha comprobado la recuperación de este espacio natural, incluido en la lista Ramsar de humedales de importancia internacional y considerado Reserva de la Biosfera.

Julio Escudero, a sus 82 años, le ha explicado a la ministra cómo el parque nacional ha cambiado en los últimos dos años, tras pasar de estar completamente seco a encontrarse rebosante de agua.

Durante el recorrido, el que también fuera guarda mayor del parque nacional le ha recordado cómo era este ecosistema denominado de tablas fluviales, que se formaba por el desbordamiento natural de los ríos Guadiana y Gigüela y que se encuentra situado en pleno centro de La Mancha húmeda.

Según ha dicho a Efe la ministra, la visita le ha permitido ver un espacio muy distinto al que había conocido antes, en el que la ausencia de agua lo condicionaba todo.

Rosa Aguilar ha señalado que recorrer el parque nacional acompañada de Julio Escudero le ha dado la oportunidad de "vivir unas sensaciones muy especiales" por tratarse de un hombre muy ligado al humedal, que siente con emoción todo aquello que sucede a su alrededor.

Junto a la ministra también han visitado el parque nacional el consejero de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha, José Luis Martínez Guijarro, y los secretarios de Estado de Cambio Climático, Teresa Ribera y, el de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu.

Todos ellos, antes de recorrer el parque nacional en barca, han visitado otros lugares donde han compartido con niños de los colegios de los municipios del entorno alguna de las actividades que se habían programado para conmemorar el día de los humedales.

Los niños han protagonizado la suelta de una decena de patos colorados -emblema del parque nacional de Las Tablas de Daimiel-, que han sido recuperados y devueltos a su hábitat natural tras pasar por un centro de recuperación de especies protegidas.

La ministra ha resaltado durante su visita a Las Tablas de Daimiel el valor que tienen los humedales y, en especial, este parque nacional, porque, ha dicho, "es lugar de referencia no solo en España, sino en Europa y a nivel internacional".

La responsable de la política medioambiental del Gobierno ha significado las medidas que tanto desde el punto de vista estructural como coyuntural se han llevado a cabo en el parque nacional para garantizar su conservación en el futuro.

Ha indicado que todas y cada una de las acciones que se han llevado a cabo en Las Tablas de Daimiel han mirando hacia el futuro, con el objetivo de preservar el espacio natural.

En este sentido, ha destacado que la recuperación de derechos de propiedad de agua con la adquisición de fincas privadas por parte del organismo autónomo Parques Nacionales ha sido una de las medidas más relevantes.

Ha recordado que desde 2004 se ha venido apostando por la compra de fincas, de las que se han adquirido un total de 91, que han permitido recuperar cuatro millones de metros cúbicos de derechos de agua, lo que repercutirá "muy favorable" en la conservación de Las Tablas de Daimiel. EFE

*Esperemos que la gente y el gobierno tomen nota de lo que podría haber pasado y de la situación actual, llena de vida y de turismo, que viven las Tablas de Daimiel y las palabras llenas de sabiduria que seguro Julio Escudero le ha dicho a la ministra y la sobreexplotación termine de una vez en éste paraiso... Saludos chicos!!*

----------


## REEGE

Regantes cifran en 1.700 hectómetros cúbicos la recuperación del Acuífero 23. 

Ciudad Real, 1 feb (EFE).- La Comunidad de Regantes del Acuífero 23 ha presentado los resultados de un informe sobre la evolución del agua subterránea en este gran embalse subterráneo que habría subido una media de 12 metros en 2010 hasta recargarse en 1.700 hectómetros cúbicos.

El informe hidrogeológico elaborado para la comunidad de Regantes y Usuarios del acuífero 23 refleja las consecuencias positivas que han tenido las intensas lluvias registradas durante los meses de diciembre de 2009 y primer trimestre de 2010, cuando se triplicaron los datos pluviométricos de la media histórica.

El informe destaca el valor del nivel del agua experimentado en el punto de control de los Ojos del Guadiana que, a finales de 2010, reflejaba que el agua se encontraba a 16 metros de profundidad, el nivel más alto de los últimos 25 años.

Según la Comunidad de Regantes se ha pasado de niveles que rondaban los 60 metros de profundidad de media del agua en 1993 a niveles que ahora mismo se sitúan a 20 metros de profundidad. EFE

*Esperemos que esa comunidad de regantes del Acuífero 23 comienze a usar bien esos niveles de agua.*

----------


## No Registrado

Ya se están afilando los colmillos.

----------


## perdiguera

> Ya se están afilando los colmillos.


¿Pero no se llamaban pívots?

----------


## culipardo

Esperemos que el paso de la Ministra por las Tablas no sea unicamente para hacerse unas fotos con las Tablas llenas. No se, no se... pero viendo los peligros que acechan a nuestro humedal más emblemático (Doñana) y viendo la actitud de los políticos al respecto soy bastante escéptico, espero equivocarme.

----------


## No Registrado

Hola a todos, me llamo tablas, soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaría aportar mi granito de arena a vuestros debates, ya que me interesa mucho todo lo referente a las aguas, especialmente en mi tierra.
Mi fuente de información principal de datos hidrogeológicos, es la página del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, que recoge los datos de los piezómetros que mide la Confederación del Guadiana.

http://servicios3.marm.es/gahla/rec_....jsp?TOPCION=1

Como veréis, los datos no están muy actualizados (los últimos son de noviembre del año pasado) pero sí tenemos buenas series que nos ayudan a hacer un seguimiento de los niveles por todo el acuífero. 
Yo tengo un amiguete que me los actualiza así que si os interesa, en el futuro podría poner datos actualizados de los piezómetros más indicativos, como son los del entorno de los Ojos del Guadiana (los buenos, no esos "nuevos" que algunos dicen que han nacido).
Sólo me gustaría comentar con respecto a los datos de enero que, en el entorno de los Ojos del Guadiana, los niveles han ascendido de media con respecto a diciembre, la friolera de 2,5 metros. Soy bastante escéptico con el hecho de que vayamos a ver este año brotar agua por los Ojos pero reconozco que estos últimos datos me han sorprendido mucho.

Piezómetro (04.04.031), cota (msnm) (627), X (455074)	Y (4332679), nov-10 (25,38), dic-10 (24,79), ene-11 (22,46)


Este piezómetro es el más próximo a los Ojos y tiene un desnivel aproximado con ellos, de 11-12 metros. En esa zona el agua se encuentra aun a unos 10 metros de profundiad. 
El ascenso medio del resto del acuífero ha sido de entorno a 1 metro.
Veremos el mes que viene.


Gracias a todos los que hacéis posible el foro.

----------


## REEGE

Aquí todos aportamos un granito de arena en éste foro que según dices te gusta mucho, por lo que te sugiero que *te registres* y puedes desde hoy mismo a pasarlo bien a nuestro lado y aportes cosas y fotos que seguro nos vendrán muy bien y harán que la zona de la mancha sea más conocida para todos. Un saludo y gracias por todo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola a todos, me llamo tablas, soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaría aportar mi granito de arena a vuestros debates, ya que me interesa mucho todo lo referente a las aguas, especialmente en mi tierra.
> Mi fuente de información principal de datos hidrogeológicos, es la página del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, que recoge los datos de los piezómetros que mide la Confederación del Guadiana.
> 
> http://servicios3.marm.es/gahla/rec_....jsp?TOPCION=1
> 
> Como veréis, los datos no están muy actualizados (los últimos son de noviembre del año pasado) pero sí tenemos buenas series que nos ayudan a hacer un seguimiento de los niveles por todo el acuífero. 
> Yo tengo un amiguete que me los actualiza así que si os interesa, en el futuro podría poner datos actualizados de los piezómetros más indicativos, como son los del entorno de los Ojos del Guadiana (los buenos, no esos "nuevos" que algunos dicen que han nacido).
> Sólo me gustaría comentar con respecto a los datos de enero que, en el entorno de los Ojos del Guadiana, los niveles han ascendido de media con respecto a diciembre, la friolera de 2,5 metros. Soy bastante escéptico con el hecho de que vayamos a ver este año brotar agua por los Ojos pero reconozco que estos últimos datos me han sorprendido mucho.
> 
> ...


Toda aportacion es bien recibida. Te animo a que te registres, esta vez estamos de oferta y no cobramos la inscripcion  :Big Grin: , aqui encontraras buenas gentes y pasaras biuenos ratos.
Un saludo

----------


## CerroLorco

> Hola a todos, me llamo tablas, soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaría aportar mi granito de arena a vuestros debates, ya que me interesa mucho todo lo referente a las aguas, especialmente en mi tierra.
> Mi fuente de información principal de datos hidrogeológicos, es la página del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, que recoge los datos de los piezómetros que mide la Confederación del Guadiana.
> 
> http://servicios3.marm.es/gahla/rec_....jsp?TOPCION=1
> 
> Como veréis, los datos no están muy actualizados (los últimos son de noviembre del año pasado) pero sí tenemos buenas series que nos ayudan a hacer un seguimiento de los niveles por todo el acuífero. 
> Yo tengo un amiguete que me los actualiza así que si os interesa, en el futuro podría poner datos actualizados de los piezómetros más indicativos, como son los del entorno de los Ojos del Guadiana (los buenos, no esos "nuevos" que algunos dicen que han nacido).
> Sólo me gustaría comentar con respecto a los datos de enero que, en el entorno de los Ojos del Guadiana, los niveles han ascendido de media con respecto a diciembre, la friolera de 2,5 metros. Soy bastante escéptico con el hecho de que vayamos a ver este año brotar agua por los Ojos pero reconozco que estos últimos datos me han sorprendido mucho.
> 
> ...


De estos datos se deduce que el nivel del acuífero en esta zona (604.5 msnm) es más alto que el nivel más bajo de las Tablas de Daimiel, que es de unos 602 msnm. Se podría pensar que las tablas tendrían agua sin los aportes de los ríos Cigüela o Azuer. recibiéndolo directamente de acuífero.

----------


## TABLAS

Como ya se ha apuntado en el foro, el acuífero no se comporta como un embalse superficial, la superficie del agua subterránea no es horizontal. 
En estos momentos de tanta actividad de recarga esa superficie es muy dinámica y puede haber variaciones de varios metros de unas zonas a otras simplemente por tratarse de zonas más favorables para la recarga. 
Cuando llegue el verano y pasemos unos meses sin llover y sin circular tanta agua por los ríos entonces la superficie piezométrica tenderá al equilibrio y podremos hacernos una idea más aproximada de la situación real del acuífero.
No me extrañaría que este año, si se mantuviesen las lluvias, viésemos algo de agua manar por los Ojos más próximos al parque. Pero sería una situación muy efímera ya que se debería simplemente a la gran concentración de la recarga en esa zona y a la dirección del flujo general del acuífero 23.
Por hacer una estimación, creo que la recarga media ronda los 15 metros y se necesitarían otros diez para que asomase un flujo duradero a los Ojos.
No hay que olvidar que el acuífero 23 tiene forma de embudo y que no es lo mismo recargar un metro en la parte inferior que un metro en la zona más alta.

----------


## TABLAS

Por cierto, gracias a Reege y Ben-Amar por animarme a registrarme  :Cool: .

----------


## sergi1907

Bienvenido al foro Tablas :Smile: 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Bienvenido, TABLAS, por aquí. Espero que, como trabajamos en negro, no te hayan cobrado el IVA de la inscripción al foro.
Gracias por la aportación que nos has hecho hasta ahora y te animo a que animes a tu amiguete a que te actualice los datos que tiene.
Y nos los pongas en el foro.
Un saludo

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, os paso grafica semanal, estamos "decayendo", cota final hoy 602.44.


Un saludo

----------


## Luján

También se observan decaimientos el 31 y el 1. no creo que sea nada importante

----------


## perdiguera

A la vista del gráfico y aplicando la teoría del chart de la Bolsa, se puede decir que la tendencia es positiva y que se puede recomendar la compra.
Gracias saihguadiana.
Un saludo.

----------


## albertillovernel

Me parece curioso, por lo menos, las oscilaciones, que se producen siempre a mitad de cada dia; ademas, se aprecia claramente un patron diario.  ¿habra muchos pozos cercanos? ¿funcionaran? De todos modos, como dice Perdiguera, la tendencia es alcista semanal, mensual y anualmente, el unico peligro está en los meses de riego, que bajan los niveles entre 2 y 5 metros, dependiendo de lo humedo que venga el año (el grado de cocienciacion de los regantes, desgraciadamente, no varía y no pasa de ser mediocre). Asi que, hoy por hoy, solo nos queda esperear y cantar en la ducha. Muchas gracias por tu informacion y un saludo!

----------


## aginesg

Es espectacular el grado de detalle que se muestra en una grafica de SaihGuadina, se pueden ver como se extrae agua del acuifero, y como deja de aportarse agua en momentos puntuales a la zona del pozo donde se mida, hay elevaciones bruscas, que son muy curiosas despues de ser graficas planas.  
Realmente no sabia que que pudiera ser tan discontinua las subidas del los pozos. 

Sobre lluvias, hay un articulo de Maldonado en la pagina el tiempo del fenomeno de "la Niña", puede que tenga que ver con el periodo de pocas lluvias durante estas semanas.  

http://maldonado.eltiempo.es/

Saludos

----------


## culipardo

Por pedir que no quede: los regantes del acuífero 23 piden dinero público para afrontar los gastos que les provoque el PEAG. También es curioso que quieren poner una tasa a sus asociados para pagar la defensa de posibles sanciones.¿No sería mejor cumplir con la ley y evitar esas sanciones?
http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid...tos-19067.html

----------


## REEGE

PLAN ESPECIAL ALTO GUADIANA (PEAG)
Hola Culipardo, pongo en éste post, el significado de Peag, ya que lo desconocía y es fácil que a otros foreros, les ocurra lo mismo y éstos son unos fondos que seguro, van a dar mucho que hablar éste 2011...
Un saludo.

----------


## Vins

Nuevo dato de los pozos de Alcázar:

45,31m 

Unos 60cm más que el último dato disponible, que me parece que es de mitad de enero. Ya podemos decir, redondeando, que el agua se encuentra a 610m.
En esta zona y según unos mapas hidrogeológicos que dispongo, el agua estaba a casi 640m en el año 79 y a unos 627 en abril-mayo del año 83. Creo que más o menos cuando se secaron los ojos; alguien tiene algún dato preciso de cuando se secaron? supongo que de todos modos tuvo que ser algo relativamente gradual y por tanto difícil de precisar.

Saludos

----------


## usya20

> Nuevo dato de los pozos de Alcázar:
> 
> 45,31m 
> 
> Unos 60cm más que el último dato disponible, que me parece que es de mitad de enero. Ya podemos decir, redondeando, que el agua se encuentra a 610m.
> En esta zona y según unos mapas hidrogeológicos que dispongo, el agua estaba a casi 640m en el año 79 y a unos 627 en abril-mayo del año 83. Creo que más o menos cuando se secaron los ojos; alguien tiene algún dato preciso de cuando se secaron? supongo que de todos modos tuvo que ser algo relativamente gradual y por tanto difícil de precisar.
> 
> Saludos


Por lo que faltarían aproximadamente unos 17 metros para ver agua en los ojos?

----------


## Vins

El pozo de alcázar esta lejos de los ojos, por lo que no necesariamente faltan 17m. Ten en cuenta que esta zona de alcazar es donde más bajo el acuifero y donde más le esta costando recuperarse. Los ojos tendrán el agua entre 7 y 12m de la superficie.

Os adjunto unos mapas de isopiezas de los años 80, 84 y  87


Este año la aportación al acuífero fue de 195hm, por lo que se entiende que el año no fue muy lluvioso, y a pesar de ello, por puente navarro circularon 171hm. Podemos deducir que los ojos aún manaban relativamente bien. En Zuacorta estaba aproximadamente la isolinea de 610m.


El agua baja 8m en Zuacorta, parece ser que desde la primavera del 83 a septiembre del 84 bajó 5m, esto secó definitivamente los ojos. El descenso en el acuifero en lineas generales es de 5m. Las aportaciones de este año son de 199hm, y las salidas por puente navarro se reducen a 34hm.


Nuevos descensos de unos 3-4m.

Según los valores de los piezometros del ministerio para noviembre de 2010, la situación seria parecida a la del 87. Según lo que parece haber subido hasta el día de hoy, nos acercamos a la situación del año 84.
Una subida de 5 a 7m más en el acuífero y la cosa dará que hablar...
Si lloviera esta primavera.....

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias Vins por estos documentos históricos tan ilustrativos.
Esperemos que llueva en la zona de recarga y que podamos volver a ver manar los Ojos, mediante un uso racional de los recursos hidráulicos, por parte de todo el mundo.

----------


## perdiguera

Ayer noche en el informativo de la sexta, sobre las 8:20 horas se emitió un reportaje del ojo de Griñón, indicando que desde el mes de Diciembre lleva saliendo agua.
Se entrevistó al concejal de agricultura de Daimiel, a un pastor y a un técnico que explicó el funcionamiento de los Ojos. La información no duraría más de dos minutos, pero se pudieron ver imágenes de agua brotando y según la voz en off estaba a punto de alcanzar el verdadero cauce del río Guadiana.
Parece ser que fué descubierto por personal que vigilaba el río Azuer.
Desconozco si se puede, si lo tiene la sexta, colgar aquí el vídeo que salió en dicho informativo; quizá alguien con más conocimiento que yo de estos temas lo pueda hacer; sería una cosa que muchos agradeceríamos.

----------


## Luján

> Ayer noche en el informativo de la sexta, sobre las 8:20 horas se emitió un reportaje del ojo de Griñón, indicando que desde el mes de Diciembre lleva saliendo agua.
> Se entrevistó al concejal de agricultura de Daimiel, a un pastor y a un técnico que explicó el funcionamiento de los Ojos. La información no duraría más de dos minutos, pero se pudieron ver imágenes de agua brotando y según la voz en off estaba a punto de alcanzar el verdadero cauce del río Guadiana.
> Parece ser que fué descubierto por personal que vigilaba el río Azuer.
> Desconozco si se puede, si lo tiene la sexta, colgar aquí el vídeo que salió en dicho informativo; quizá alguien con más conocimiento que yo de estos temas lo pueda hacer; sería una cosa que muchos agradeceríamos.


Pues vamos a buscarlo...


Aquí está el enlace:

http://www.lasextanoticias.com/video...esucita/377241

----------


## perdiguera

Muchas gracias Luján por la rapidez.
Si eso es cierto, la noticia, resultaría que en Griñón ha brotado el agua.
¿Podría ser que se tratase de agua del Azuer que ha remontado, o del propio Azuer infiltrada y no del acuífero 23? Si fuese del 23 estaría la lámina de agua más cerca d ela superficie de lo que nos creíamos.

----------


## Luján

Personalmente no creo que sea del propio acuífero, pues entonces deberían de estar encharcadas también las zonas más bajas, creo recordar que la laguna de La Albuera (o algo así) está más baja y aún no tiene agua.

A ver si se conectan los miembros de la zona y nos lo aclaran.

----------


## daimieleño

no puedes creer al 100% lo que dicen en un informativo nacional o incluso regional, ya que lo ponen muy "bonito" y comprimido en 2 min para como dicen en mi pueblo "vender humo"

En 2 segundos no se puede despachar a alejandro del moral, que quiza sea la voz mas autorizada para hablar de los humedales y fenomenos geologicos que suceden en la mancha humeda y sin embargo tenemos a la ministra, rector del parque, secretario de no se que... todos los dias en las noticias que con mis respetos conocen el verdadero funcionamiento de las tablas lo juuusto y si lo conocen lo enmascaran muy bien con fines partidistas, ya que estan muy cerca las elecciones. De hecho llevan diciendo desde hace un mes aproximadamente que gracias a la gestión de zapatero en estos ultimos 7 años el humedal se ha salvado, cuando hace 1 año y 2 meses estaba en la peor situacion de su historia.

Yo me quedo con lo que dicen los tecnicos del guadiana, que es lo que avanzamos en su dia en este foro.
http://www.chguadiana.es/corps/chgua...uevos-ojos.pdf

----------


## Luján

> no puedes creer al 100% lo que dicen en un informativo nacional o incluso regional, ya que lo ponen muy "bonito" y comprimido en 2 min para como dicen en mi pueblo "vender humo"
> 
> En 2 segundos no se puede despachar a alejandro del moral, que quiza sea la voz mas autorizada para hablar de los humedales y fenomenos geologicos que suceden en la mancha humeda y sin embargo tenemos a la ministra, rector del parque, secretario de no se que... todos los dias en las noticias que con mis respetos conocen el verdadero funcionamiento de las tablas lo juuusto y si lo conocen lo enmascaran muy bien con fines partidistas, ya que estan muy cerca las elecciones. De hecho llevan diciendo desde hace un mes aproximadamente que gracias a la gestión de zapatero en estos ultimos 7 años el humedal se ha salvado, cuando hace 1 año y 2 meses estaba en la peor situacion de su historia.
> 
> Yo me quedo con lo que dicen los tecnicos del guadiana, que es lo que avanzamos en su dia en este foro.
> http://www.chguadiana.es/corps/chgua...uevos-ojos.pdf


Muy buen documento.

Lástima que no incluya los anexos. ¿Se podrían conseguir?

----------


## perdiguera

La verdad es que se trata de un documento bien elaborado.
Aunque indica que los cuerpos de agua son motivados por las precipitaciones de los últimos meses y que se pueden secar, creo que si surge agua de alguna manera es porque la superficie del acuíferoestá muy cerca de la superficie del terreno.
Sería interesante saber si ahora el Azuer continúa vertiendo agua al Guadiana y recargando el acuífero.
Además los niveles de pozos aguas arriba parece que tienen la cota piezométrica más alta que esos 603 metros por lo que el agua, por bajo la superficie seguirá fluyendo hacia esos cuerpos de agua a pesar de su poco gradiente.
Esperemos que las lluvias que se anuncian sean capaces de recargar más aún el 23.
Yo estoy esperanzado en poder ver manar los Ojos otra vez.
En cuanto que se produzca me voy a verlos.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> La verdad es que se trata de un documento bien elaborado.
> Aunque indica que los cuerpos de agua son motivados por las precipitaciones de los últimos meses y que se pueden secar, creo que si surge agua de alguna manera es porque la superficie del acuíferoestá muy cerca de la superficie del terreno.
> Sería interesante saber si ahora el Azuer continúa vertiendo agua al Guadiana y recargando el acuífero.
> Además los niveles de pozos aguas arriba parece que tienen la cota piezométrica más alta que esos 603 metros por lo que el agua, por bajo la superficie seguirá fluyendo hacia esos cuerpos de agua a pesar de su poco gradiente.
> Esperemos que las lluvias que se anuncian sean capaces de recargar más aún el 23.
> Yo estoy esperanzado en poder ver manar los Ojos otra vez.
> En cuanto que se produzca me voy a verlos.
> Un saludo.



Si de verdad llega a producirse el renacimiento de los Ojos del Guadiana, todo el foro en peso se plantará allí. Yo me apunto.

----------


## daimieleño

Perdonad que no he dejado el informe completo.
Informe:
http://www.chguadiana.es/corps/chgua...uevos-ojos.pdf
anexo 1
http://www.chguadiana.es/corps/chgua..._1_anexo_1.pdf
anexo 2
http://www.chguadiana.es/corps/chgua..._2_anexo_1.pdf

Fuente: http://www.chguadiana.es/?url=la+cue...g=es&mode=view

Esta clarisimo que el comportamiendo del año pasado a este dista un monton, ya que al estar los niveles mas altos el agua a circulado mas deprisa y dando lugar a avanzadillas donde surgia el agua.

Esto indica que el acuifero se encuentra mas somero sin duda, y yo tengo la esperanza de ver brotar los ojos. Aunque todo depende de las condiciones climatologicas favorables y que la recarga se siga produciendo desde la zona de alcazar.

La semana que viene vuelven las lluvias, no?

----------


## Luján

Parece ser que para finales de esta entra un frente atlántico no demasiado activo, pero que puede dejar precipitaciones en la zona. A mediados de la semana que viene se espera otro frente atlántico más activo. Esperemos que sea así y ambos dejen precipitaciones allí donde hacen falta.

----------


## ben-amar

> Si de verdad llega a producirse el renacimiento de los Ojos del Guadiana, todo el foro en peso se plantará allí. Yo me apunto.


Yo tambien me apunto

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenas noches a tod@s:

Hace tiempo que no voy por allí, pero los datos del SAIH muestran que el Azuer mantiene un caudal de 1m3/s a la salida de Vallehermoso, y algo menos a su paso por Daimiel. El agua inunda prácticamente todo el valle del Azuer hasta Molemocho, y el nivel freático se encuentra prácticamente al mismo nivel que el del río en la zona de Griñón (y aproximadamente 1-1,5m más bajo en zonas más alejadas de los cauces). Por tanto, podemos empezar a ver cosas impensables hace sólo un año, a poco que llueva. 
La mala noticia es que nuestro "querido" anticiclón se agarra a la península como lapa y hace que las borrascas pasen de largo, se deshagan y desaparezcan. Resultado: cero lluvias en las últimas 3 semanas, y queda aún un par de días antes que algún frente consiga abrirse camino. Si os habeis fijado en el mapa de isobaras sobre europa, hay una borrasca gigantesca enviando nubes por todo el continente, y en la península sólo sol y contaminación. Si en Febrero no llueve, nos quedan sólo marzo y Abril para desfacer el entuerto, y como no sean pródigos en lluvias, nos encontraremos ante el ciclo húmedo más corto y anómalo del que se tengan noticias.

En fin, esperemos que cambie pronto el tiempo y vuelvan las lluvias.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

gracias Alvertillovernel por la información sobre el Azuer.
Es evidente que si no llueve y se riega, bajará de manera notable el nivel del acuífero y además pronto.
Por ello es de esperar que se produzcan lluvias durante un buen periodo de tiempo para que consigamos ver lo esperado por mucha gente desde hace una treintena de años.
Un saludo.

----------


## saihguadiana

Os pongo la grafica de esta semana, como vereis, el acuifero "quiere" enseñarnos algo, a ver si conseguimos "verlos".


Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Sí, lo que quiere enseñarnos es que pese a nuestra manía por destruirlo todo, la naturaleza siempre nos ganará.

Me encanta esa tendencia. Casi 0.5m más en una semana.

Recuérdanos, por favor, a qué cota estaba este piezómetro y dónde.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola de nuevo, la "boca" del piezometro de Daimiel esta a 638,02msnm.
las coordenadas son (HUSO UTM 30)
x 456245,85m
y 4327674,93m

Para los que conozcan la zona, 4 kms al sur del cruce de la N430 con la carretera de Manzanares (donde los "melones").
Para los que solo lo conozcan de pasar, 4kms al sur de donde pone los carteles "ojos de guadiana", en la N430.

Para localizarlo mejor, en el visor sigpag, poner coordenadas.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Hola de nuevo, la "boca" del piezometro de Daimiel esta a 638,02msnm.
> las coordenadas son (HUSO UTM 30)
> x 456245,85m
> y 4327674,93m
> 
> Para los que conozcan la zona, 4 kms al sur del cruce de la N430 con la carretera de Manzanares (donde los "melones").
> Para los que solo lo conozcan de pasar, 4kms al sur de donde pone los carteles "ojos de guadiana", en la N430.
> 
> Para localizarlo mejor, en el visor sigpag, poner coordenadas.
> ...



Muchas gracias. :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Tomo nota, así no las tendré que pedir otra vez.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## albertillovernel

Hola a todos:
me resulta curiosisimo ver como siempre se produce una subida brusca en torno al mediodía, un dia tras otro, ya lo vimos en las graficas semanas atras; y, como bien dice Luján, el acuifero se empeña en aumentar su nivel semana tras semana, a pesar de la casi total ausecia de lluvia...yo tengo mi teoría al respecto, que no es otra que el ritmo de recarga no puede superar un valor parecido al actual y lo que ahora se equilibra son las inmensas precipitaciones del pasado mes de Diciembre (probablemente muy superiores a las de Diciembre 2009 por estar ya el terreno muy humedo, los rios corriendo y ser lluvias masivas que no fueron seguidas por inundaciones, -excepcion hecha del Jabalon y Tirteafuera-)
Seguiremos con atencion, el aumento de nivel en Febrero puede ser espectacular a pesar de la meteorologia adversa.

----------


## aginesg

Buena tendencia del acuifero SaihGuadiana, solo con unas lluvias mas, nos va a dar que ver muchos mas fenómenos, parecidos a los de Griñon. La recuperacion se esta produciendo, al menos hasta julio que empiece la agricultura a funcionar a toda máquina (tenemos de referencia el año 2010).  

Respecto a las subidas bruscas de nivel, debe de ser unas horas despues de la parada de otros pozos de alredecor, en la que se recupera rapidamente, por la propia tendencia de nivelacion del agua, hasta que se queda nivelado y sigue subiendo mas suave, por subida natural. Aparentemente hay dos subidas a lo largo del dia, una al final de la tarde sobre las 20 horas y otra a las 6:00 de la madrugada. 

Despues de ver las graficas que mostro Vins (Ilustrosos y grandes documentos con todo grado de detalle) y los datos dados, es que los ojos para estar en funcionamiento necesitan 170 hm aprox., si le sumamos lo que necesita la agricultura son mas de 400 hm/año, una cifra importante manener todos los años.

----------


## albertillovernel

Me temo que la agricultura sobre el acuífero 23 dilapida fácilmente cada año más de 400 Hm de agua; sólo haría falta que se cumplieran las directivas del PEAG para que más de 200 Hm quedaran disponibles para correr y dar vida al paisaje; pero lo que temo es que para esto suceda, sería necesario que mucha gente cambie su percepción de la propiedad y comprenda su responsabilidad, y no tiene muchos visos. La mayoría de los agricultores sigue pensando en su fuero interno que los árboles son poco más que "malas hierbas" y considera un campo deforestado y arado hasta el horizonte como ideal de belleza. Lástima, alguien debiera legislar contra los arboricidas.
Saludos

----------


## aginesg

Nos quedaremos con las buenas inciativas de este foro, que seguro que algun grano de arena estamos aportando, no solo a nivel documental, sino que esta claro, que las personas que se asoman a este foro, tienen ganas de ver noticias nuevas de este tipo, ademas de tener iniciativas propias que no hacian falta que existiera este lugar, pero que quiere llegar mas alla de quedarse sentados. Se que es dificil concienciar una vez que estas metido en ello, pero seguro que nuestros hijos, no les faltara referencias claras de cuales son los fundamentos, para un automantenimiento del ecosistema porque lo viven en su propia casa.
La deforestacion existe en toda la Mancha, pero es porque no habia leyes de proteccion hace 40 o 50 años (no interesaban), tienes un gran ejemplo en Cabañeros, parece la sabana de Africa en verano, donde los alrededores estan llenos de encinas. He visto cabañeros cambiar de campo de tiro a parque nacional y ahora me crea conmocion. La tendencia ha cambiado y esta cambiando, pero solo llevamos apenas una decada, en la que se razona, a mas niveles en la sociedad, pero estoy seguro que de aqui a 5 años el grado de concienciacion sera bastante mas alto, y no dudando de que existan circulos, donde lo comentado aqui no tenga ningun valor.

Un saludo.

----------


## Vins

700hm estima el IGME que faltan para poder ver los ojos "llorar" al menos de forma intermitente durante la época invernal. Se ve que no es necesario cubrir todo el déficit del acuífero para que los ojos manen (algo lógico desde luego). 

También se aporta otro dato interesante en la noticia, y es que el agua en el paraje de los ojos se encuentra a 10m de la superficie. Pero ojo, matizan que es en su punto topográfico más elevado (entiendo por tanto que esta a 10m de la cota 617-618m). 

Esto indica que en los ojos más bajos situados a 611-612m el agua puede estar a 4m. Con un poco de suerte podríamos ver efectos similares a los aparecidos en Griñon, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta los numerosos hundimientos del terreno en la zona generadas por la extracción y combustión de la turba.

De todos modos, estas "aguas altas" en los ojos contrastan con los piezómetros de los alrededores, como el que nos presenta saihguadiana semanalmente, que tienen el agua más baja. Esto es parecido a lo que ocurre a la altura de griñon según el valioso informe aportado por daimieleño. La cuestión que a la altura de los ojos no hay ninguna corriente que aporte agua al subsuelo. Si bien durante fuertes aguaceros la escorrentia puede favorer la infiltración en la zona de los ojos, todo parece indicar a que las aguas infiltradas del río Azuer remontan de forma subterránea desde la confluencia con el guadiana. Otra posibilidad que se me ocurre, es que realmente exista una conexión directa entre la zona de infiltración de Argamasilla a través de un cauce subterráneo o más bien de una linea o camino de trasmisividad muy elevada en el seno del acuífero.

http://www.adn.es/tecnologia/2011021...os-llorar.html

----------


## albertillovernel

> 700hm estima el IGME que faltan para poder ver los ojos "llorar" al menos de forma intermitente durante la época invernal. Se ve que no es necesario cubrir todo el déficit del acuífero para que los ojos manen (algo lógico desde luego).


Pues 700 Hm corresponderían a _tan solo_ unas precipitaciones de 175 litros reales (con el suelo húmedo, pero no saturado) sobre el 80% de la cuenca del acuífero. Está más cerca de lo que parece y más lejos de lo que aparenta, porque los compañeros del sindicato de regantes ya están afilándose los dientes viendo las repercusiones del "_menor gasto energético_" a acometer durante la campaña de riego venidera, que presiento no por ello  será más racional que lo que viene siendo costumbre en la zona. 
El dicho "_agua del cielo no quita riego_" -del castizo manchego de finales del XX y principios del XXI-, es tan solo la muestra de la idea predominante de posesión "ad infernum" sobre la parcela.

Si la Confederación quisiera realmente acabar con la situación de descontrol y _laissez faire_ que se ha vivido en la Mancha los últimos 60 años, bien haría en deslindar de una vez el DPH, establecer la figura de protección sobre todo cauce de río o arroyo, y controlar exhaustivamente las extracciones esta primavera, (decretando la prohibición total según las condiciones higrométricas, poniendo de una vez contadores en todos los pozos que quieran legalizarse, y clausurando el resto). 

Por último, me parece que en este tema no sólo debieran tener voz los regantes; precisamente porque el agua es un bien público tan suyo como del resto de la ciudadanía, y ha de preservarse siempre el interés común, -de habitantes presentes y futuros-,  no exclusivamente las ganancias económicas de quienes hoy en día aprovechan esta fuente de vida para un negocio particular de forma desconsiderada. Si la consecuencia de la agricultura es, en última instancia, la esquilmación y la contaminación de las aguas subterráneas con agrotóxicos (y lo es, porque hoy en día pocos sitios quedan donde sea recomendable beber directamente el agua extraída del subsuelo), habrán de replantearse las prácticas agrarias de principio a fin, le pese a quien le pese.
Saludos

----------


## No Registrado

En primer lugar buenos días a todos.

El agua sigue subiendo y con las lluvias de hoy esperemos que se desborde el Ciguela e inunde un poco la llanura como el año pasado. Esto aporta una mayor recarga que el jo***o cauce artificial.
Como agricultor, si me gustaría reivindicar que si bien fuimos culpables de la gran bajada de los niveles en los años 70 y 80 con el oro verde (alentados por la administración). Tambien tenemos gran responsabilidad en que haya dejado de bajar, los niveles hayan sido estables en los últimos 20 años y sea posible la recuperación en epocas de lluvia como la actual.
Es un poco frustante ver que nuestro esfuerzo en ahorro de agua mediante la racionalización del riego, dejando superficies de barbecho, goteos.... no sea ni tenido en consideración la mayoria de las veces, cuando de media hemos pasado de una concesion de 4000m3/ha de caracter privativo a un gasto de 1500 -2000 m3 por hectarea reales.

Yo solo quiero que entendáis que los agricultores nos sumamos a todos aquellos que quieren la recuperación de los humedales, los rios y el acuifero. Somos de los principales interesados por motivos económicos y tambien por amor al campo y a la naturaleza, por lo que os pido mas delicadeza al tratarnos de carroñeros destrozalindes.

Y por último, no os creáis todo lo que dice Calleja, Barreda, el PHG, la confederación, comunidad de regantes.... ya que entre grandes profesionales tambien se encuentran enormes demagogos políticos con el único objetivo de aprovechar cualquier situación para sacar redito electoral o económico (millones de euros van y vienen, dietas de mas de 90.000 euros en algunos casos sueldo aparte) y poder coartar las libertades de los ciudadanos.

Un saludo

----------


## No Registrado

Es cierto que de los políticos y sus demagogias no te puedes fiar, caso claro de Barreda y su doble vara de medir en cuanto al trasvase a murcia y a la mancha. Menos aún de los otros que directamente apuestan por la esquilmación total.

Pero bien es cierto, que, a pesar de los esfuerzos por ahorrar agua (que la mayoría viene  por una escasez de la misma, no nos engañemos), la causa rpincipal (y yo diría que única) es la agricultura y su voracidad por regar a costa de lo que sea. Son los agricultores los que hacen pozos ilegales y cada vez más profuncods. Son los agricultores los que roturan e invaden el DPH.

 Eso sí, amparados en una administración que mira para otro lado cuando se ve a la legua la columna del perforador ilegal.

Es a los agricultores a quien os toca cambiar vuestra imagen, y ahora teneis una oportunidad de oro para hacerlo

Esperemos que así sea, aunque yo soy muy, pero que muy pesimista.

----------


## Luján

Bienvenido, No registrado.

Te animo a que te registres, así podremos conversar todos más cómodamente.

Aquí en este foro todas las opiniones tienen cabida, siempre que se ajusten a derecho y a las normas del foro.

Bien es cierto que algunos usuarios, debido posiblemente a su carácter, escriben palabras que pueden molestar a algún colectivo.

Pero en este caso también es cierto, y se ha visto con imágenes, no solo palabras, que algunos agricultores han extendido sus roturaciones más allá de lo que debe considerarse cauce, invadiendo el seco lecho de muchos ríos. Algo no sólo exclusivo de La Mancha, pero que allí es muy visible.

Me agrada tu _mea culpa_ en cuanto a la desecación del acuífero, pero no puedo estar totalmente de acuerdo con la siguiente parte de ese párrafo, pues no fue por voluntad propia de los agricultores por lo que se redujo la concesión de agua, sino por imperativo administrativo, al ser declarado el acuífero 23 (unidad hidrogeológica 04.04, como debe nombrarse ahora), como sobre explotado y al imponerse serias restricciones a su uso. Restricciones que hoy en día siguen siendo vigentes y gracias a las cuales, los aportes de estos dos últimos años han servido para aumentar las reservas como no hubiera sido posible de no existir.

También son los agricultores, siempre algunos (nunca se debe generalizar), los causantes de la eliminación sistemática de toda arboleda, dejando campos despejados y listos para que la acción erosiva del agua y el viento transporten el preciado suelo hacia los embalses, reduciendo su volumen útil, y el mar.

También son algunos, no todos, los agricultores concienciados con el medio ambiente. Aquellos que, como dices, quieren la recuperación de los humedales, ríos y acuíferos. Habrás de reconocer que fueron algunos agricultores los que en su tiempo desecaron gran cantidad de lagunas para aprovechar sus ricos fondos como lugar de siembra y el agua que las llenaba para riego.

En cuanto a tu último párrafo, nunca se debe creer a pies juntillas lo que diga un político, pues sus intereses no siempre están a la vista, pero en cuanto a los informes técnicos sí que hay que tomarlos más en serio, pues vienen a ser los documentos que informan de lo que realmente pasa.

EDIT: Se me olvidaba: Intenta escribir sin insultos o tacos, pues no están bien considerados en este foro.

----------


## jason

Provengo de familia de agricultores y siempre he dicho que no se podía criminalizar a estos porque la mayoría de las veces era su manera de salir adelante, en ocasiones desde muy abajo.
Es imporatntísimo que desde los agricultores salgan voces como la de No registrado. Ése conocimiento y su propagación es la mejor noticia para el acuífero.


Qué siga lloviendo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Desde mi punto de vista, todos somos un poco culpables de lo que ocurrió en el Acuífero 23 y todos los demás... Agricultores por no ver las consecuencias de esas extracciones y sólo ver dinero en esas tierras de labor, Administración por no saber o no querer actuar a tiempo, Confederaciones por no cumplir con sus tareas de Guarderia Fluvial y normativas respecto a esos miles de pozos ilegales que fueron los auténticos vampiros de los acuíferos, Ayuntamientos por ver sólo el bienestar económico de sus vecinos y con ello tener asegurado un gran puñado de votos, Ecologistas y amantes de la Naturaleza por no saber frenar y ser oídos ante tal brutalidad...
Ahora las lluvias, la propia Naturaleza, nos ha dado en dos años, lo que nosotros le quitamos en varias décadas...
Ahora es cuando TODOS, tenemos que luchar juntos por mantenerlo en unos niveles medios idóneos y saber conservar un paraje natural que no es sólo nuestro, ya que a día de hoy en él conviven con todos nosotros miles de aves, que como todos hemos estudiado, son SERES VIVOS y merecen vivir a nuestro lado...
Por unas Tablas de Daimiel vivas y por un turismo natural en la zona manchega...
Saludos y cuidemos la oportunidad que nos ha dado la NATURALEZA!!!

----------


## saihguadiana

Para correr un tupido velo, cuelgo la grafica de 24h de hoy.


Espero que con esta buenisima noticia, nos calmemos.

Un saludo

----------


## No Registrado

Ahora va a resultar que los ecologistas también tienen la culpa del expolio del acuífero 23. Y eso que les recibían a tiros cuando lo denunciaban, incluso hoy en día les insultan.

 Si cierras los ojos y lees en voz alta lo que escriben algunos parece que estás escuchando el NO-DO.

----------


## REEGE

Es mejor escuchar el No-Do que convivir con algunas personas que rebosan malas maneras y carecen de educación... No registrado, si tienes algún problema conmigo puedes enviarme un privado y así no devaluamos uno de los mejores POST de éste foro...

----------


## No Registrado

Yo no te conozco. Me he limitado a copiar el mensaje y a ponerlo tantas veces como se ha borrado.

Buenas noticias Saihguadiana, a ver si éstas borrascas ayudan un poco.

----------


## No Registrado

Soy el no registrado que dió a pie a los comentarios del día.

Mi intención no era crear polémica, aunque sabía que algo habría.

De todas formas como no he faltado el respeto a nadie, o eso creo, solo quería dejar mi opinión, sin mas.

Gracias a los que aunque no estéis de acuerdo respetáis lo que dije.

Cuando tenga tiempo me registraré y os daré un par de medidas de pozos si puedo. Si os digo que en Villarta han caido 35 litros hoy y el rio va fuerte, demasiado a mi gusto. Sin el cauce artificial desde Herencia hasta Villarubia serían todo tablas, y eso si que recargaría. Que bien que hicieron el cauce, ni el agua puede con el.

----------


## sergi1907

> Soy el no registrado que dió a pie a los comentarios del día.
> 
> Mi intención no era crear polémica, aunque sabía que algo habría.
> 
> De todas formas como no he faltado el respeto a nadie, o eso creo, solo quería dejar mi opinión, sin mas.
> 
> Gracias a los que aunque no estéis de acuerdo respetáis lo que dije.
> 
> Cuando tenga tiempo me registraré y os daré un par de medidas de pozos si puedo. Si os digo que en Villarta han caido 35 litros hoy y el rio va fuerte, demasiado a mi gusto. Sin el cauce artificial desde Herencia hasta Villarubia serían todo tablas, y eso si que recargaría. Que bien que hicieron el cauce, ni el agua puede con el.


No pasa nada por crear polémica o debates.

Lo único que pedimos siempre es que se haga con educación y respeto. Celebro que decidas registrarte y poder aportarnos datos, siempre son bienvenidos.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Siempre que sea con educacion y sin faltar al repeto a nadie, no son malas las polemicas. Todos no podemos estar de acuerdo en todo.
Bienvenido "no registrado" y lo dicho: nos alegraria que te registraras y aportaras tus datos y opiniones.
Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Yo no te conozco. Me he limitado a copiar el mensaje y a ponerlo tantas veces como se ha borrado.
> 
> Buenas noticias Saihguadiana, a ver si éstas borrascas ayudan un poco.


Si se te ha borrado el mensaje, tendrías que plantearte qué estas haciendo mal.

Aquí no se borran mensajes porque sí.

----------


## No Registrado

> Si se te ha borrado el mensaje, tendrías que plantearte qué estas haciendo mal.
> 
> Aquí no se borran mensajes porque sí.


 Lujan, ayer estaba yo leyendo éste hilo. Y me resultó gracioso ver que se escribía éste mensaje:



> Ahora va a resultar que los ecologistas también tienen la culpa del expolio del acuífero 23. Y eso que les recibían a tiros cuando lo denunciaban, incluso hoy en día les insultan.
> 
>  Si cierras los ojos y lees en voz alta lo que escriben algunos parece que estás escuchando el NO-DO.


Y a los dos o tres minutos se borraba. El tío volvía a escribirlo, y al poco se borraba de nuevo. Así hasta tres veces que ya se dejó de borrar.

 Creo que sí se han borrado mensajes porque sí.

----------


## Luján

> Lujan, ayer estaba yo leyendo éste hilo. Y me resultó gracioso ver que se escribía éste mensaje:
> 
> 
> Y a los dos o tres minutos se borraba. El tío volvía a escribirlo, y al poco se borraba de nuevo. Así hasta tres veces que ya se dejó de borrar.
> 
>  Creo que sí se han borrado mensajes porque sí.


Se borró el mensaje porque se consideró que no procedía.

Si se borró por segunda vez fue porque se repuso exactamente igual que la primera vez, y si en un caso no procedía, en el otro tampoco.

La segunda vez que se repitió el mensaje, el moderador que lo borró optó por dejarlo a la vista y contestar, para aclarar la situación.

Creo firmemente que eso no es borrar porque sí. Es borrar un mensaje inapropiado, borrar su repetición y, finalmente, desistir de continuar haciéndolo dada la pesadez del usuario y probar a ver si el usuario entiende que su mensaje no es apropiado e invitarle a que se fije en las normas del foro y actúe conforme a las mismas.

----------


## Calatravo

Nuevo nivel del pozo de Alcázar: *44,99 m*

Ha subido 32cm desde la medición anterior y todavía tendrá que subir más por los aportes de esta semana de lluvias.

Saludos

----------


## albertillovernel

> Nuevo nivel del pozo de Alcázar: *44,99 m*
> 
> Ha subido 32cm desde la medición anterior y todavía tendrá que subir más por los aportes de esta semana de lluvias.
> 
> Saludos


Magnífica noticia...pero solo llevamos un par de días de lluvia y ya nos parece mucho. Muchas semanas enteras como ésta serán necesarias para que esto siga subiendo así, no lo dudes. Y va a ser tarea de todos que estos niveles se mantengan y no bajen, porque es previsible que tras este año las lluvias vuelvan a escasear y los ríos ya no lo tendrán tan fácil para correr.

Por cierto, qué diferencia se nota entre la zona de la Mancha -sobre el acuífero- y el valle del Tirteafuera... ésta última zona está encharcada hace semanas, aunque no ha llovido, y con las últimas lluvias va a más. En cambio, la Mancha apenas se encharca porque el agua se infiltra rápidamente! ¿qué cantidad de agua no habrá infiltrado este último año?

En fin, seguiré cantando en la ducha, se ve que funciona. Saludos...

Por cierto, Saihguadiana, espectacular subida para tratarse de tan poco tiempo. Enhorabuena por tu siempre esperada contribución.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, mirad las graficas de los piezometros de Daimiel y Alcazar.
Con 30 kms de distancia y hacen lo mismo, curiosisimo.
Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante esa similitud... como tú dices, parecen el mismo... Las lluvias en la mancha no han sido lo cuantiosas, que se esperaban y parece ser que para el viernes nos abandonan... ¡Que cerquita vamos a estar de ver eso que muchos esperamos...! Pero me temo, que como bien dice Albertillo, no lo vamos a conseguir ni cantando no sólo en la ducha, sino por todos lados... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
De todos modos podemos darnos por contentos con éstos dos años hidrológicos sensacionales!!!

----------


## perdiguera

> Hola, mirad las graficas de los piezometros de Daimiel y Alcazar.
> Con 30 kms de distancia y hacen lo mismo, curiosisimo.
> Alcazar
> 
> 
> Daimiel
> 
> 
> Un saludo


Eso es, supongo, porque el agua subterránea viene de "arriba" y se extiende, también subterráneamente, por todo el ancho del acuífero.
Magnífica información saihguadiana.
Un saludo

----------


## Questin

Hola.
Llevo un tiempo sin consultar el foro y os diré que es una maravilla: ni libros, bibliotecas, ni prensa: esto es una auténtica enciclopedia.
Y me parece genial que se cree polémica: es buena para todos.
Me encanta ver a agricultores concienciados y sabiendo hacer autocrítica (creo que fue Sergi1907). Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con su visión del encauzado. Para mí es la raíz del problema: mandamos el agua directamente al final del acuífero, sin dejar que se filtre previamente.
Ando preparándo artículos en mi blog precisamente sobre su comentario: desde las tablillas del Záncara hasta las de Daimiel, a mí me da que un día todo fueron tablas y hay que hacer porque aquello PUEDA (porque no está en nuestras manos) volver a ser así.
Y que ojalá ocurriera eso de que broten los Ojos y nos viéramos todos las caras alucinando con el milagro.
Un saludo a todos, y ¡gracias por esta enciclopedia!
PD/ Por cierto, alguien preguntaba desde Alcázar el año concreto de la desecación de los Ojos. Tengo entendido que fue todo un proceso, pero que, en concreto, el momento en que se secaron los principales brotes fueron en el año 1985.

----------


## ben-amar

Hola Questin; es que no hay nada como el conocer la realidad de algo de mano de los propios habitantes de la zona, el conocimiento de su experiencia y el haber vivido todo un proceso en su dia a dia desde el principio hasta la consumacion de dicho proceso.
La logica y la experiencia vivida es la mejor escuela, de ahi que los agricultores, en la parte que les corresponda, quieran evitar otra situacion parecida y sean incluso los primeros en reconocer sus errores y tambien los primeros en querer evitarlos.
Un tesoro de la naturaleza como son Los Ojos y las Tablas, es algo que deberia prioritario en cualquier consideracion, tanto en la zona como a nivel regional y nacional. 
Un saludo

----------


## Questin

> El pozo de alcázar esta lejos de los ojos, por lo que no necesariamente faltan 17m. Ten en cuenta que esta zona de alcazar es donde más bajo el acuifero y donde más le esta costando recuperarse. Los ojos tendrán el agua entre 7 y 12m de la superficie.
> 
> Os adjunto unos mapas de isopiezas de los años 80, 84 y  87
> 
> 
> Este año la aportación al acuífero fue de 195hm, por lo que se entiende que el año no fue muy lluvioso, y a pesar de ello, por puente navarro circularon 171hm. Podemos deducir que los ojos aún manaban relativamente bien. En Zuacorta estaba aproximadamente la isolinea de 610m.
> 
> 
> El agua baja 8m en Zuacorta, parece ser que desde la primavera del 83 a septiembre del 84 bajó 5m, esto secó definitivamente los ojos. El descenso en el acuifero en lineas generales es de 5m. Las aportaciones de este año son de 199hm, y las salidas por puente navarro se reducen a 34hm.
> ...


¡Hola Vins!
Me interesan mucho tus mapas. ¿Puedes citar la fuente?
Gracias

----------


## Vins

Hola Questin, los mapas los he sacado de una tesis que he encontrado en la red. Es del año 2002 y tiene datos y mapas para entretenerse un buen rato.

Os dejo el enlace, a ver que sacamos entre todos del texto:

http://eprints.ucm.es/tesis/19911996/X/4/X4004401.pdf

Enhorabuena por el blog, voy leyendo cada capitulillo que vas sacando, un saludo!

----------


## REEGE

La próxima semana se aprobará la licitación de la segunda fase de la ETAP de la tubería a la Llanura Manchega.
Barreda ve "incompresibles" la comparación hecha por Cospedal entre las obras de la Tubería a la Llanura Manchega y los trasvases. 

EUROPA PRESS. 17.02.2011
El Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha aprobará la próxima semana con un importe de 35,3 millones de euros la redacción del proyecto, ejecución de las obras y puesta en marcha de la segunda fase de la Estación de Tratamiento de Agua Potable (ETAP) y explotación del sistema de la Llanura Manchega.

Con esta actuación se podrán ejecutar las obras de construcción de los elementos necesarios para complementar el tratamiento del agua bruta realizado en la 

Fase i y realizar el mantenimiento de las instalaciones que componen el Sistema general de Abastecimiento a la Llanura Manchega durante un periodo de cuatro años, ha informado la Junta en nota de prensa.

En esta fase se contempla la construcción de una Estación de Tratamiento de Aguas Potables, que utilizará el proceso de ósmosis, y los ramales de distribución a partir de la conducción principal.

En este orden de cosas, José María Barreda, preguntado en Tomelloso por las declaraciones que ayer hizo la presidenta del PP en Castilla-La Mancha, María Dolores de Cospedal, en las que comparó las obras de la Tubería a la Llanura Manchega, para abastecer de agua potable, con los trasvases, ha dicho creer "estar escuchando al señor Valcárcel".

El jefe del Ejecutivo autonómico no entiende cómo la señora Cospedal ha comparado el trasvase Tajo-Segura, "que se hace de cuenca a cuenca, de río a río, de pantano a pantano, en una cantidad de 600 hectómetros cúbicos y con un sistema de abastecimiento de agua potable que son un máximo de 60 hectómetros cúbicos".

"Cualquiera entiende que es cuantitativa y cualitativamente diferente y desde luego podría entender que se critique esto desde otro territorio pero hacerlo desde uno de los lugares que va a resultar muy beneficiado por esta infraestructura, me parece incompresible", rubricó Barreda. 

La tubería de la llanura manchega

En conjunto, los municipios atendidos por la Tubería de la Llanura Manchega son 59, que en su conjunto suponen cerca de 600.000 habitantes: dos municipios de la provincia de Albacete (Minaya y Villarrobledo); 45 municipios de la provincia de Ciudad Real; y 12 municipios de la provincia de Cuenca.

Las obras de la Llanura Manchega suponen una inversión superior a los 334 millones de euros. En este sentido, la Tubería principal, con una inversión de 186 millones de euros, se encuentra en ejecución; la primera fase de la potabilizadora, con 28 millones de euros, también está en ejecución.

Por su parte, la primera fase de los ramales, con una inversión de 84 millones de euros, está fase de licitación y hoy se ha aprobado, con cerca de 36 millones de euros, la licitación de la II Fase de la potabilizadora que utilizará el proceso de ósmosis.

La Tubería de la Llanura Manchega es, fundamentalmente y ante todo, la base de un sistema robusto de abastecimiento a las poblaciones, en una zona sin suficiente garantía de recursos hídricos de calidad, en la que vive, prácticamente, una gran parte de la población de Castilla-La Mancha.

Además, configura un sistema moderno, concebido desde la base de la gestión preferente y racional de los recursos superficiales, especialmente por lo que supone para la recuperación de los niveles hídricos de los acuíferos sobreexplotados y, consecuentemente, de los espacios naturales asociados a los mismos.

El abastecimiento a la Llanura Manchega es un proyecto que se traduce en riqueza y bienestar para muchas personas y familias de Castilla-La Mancha.

----------


## albertillovernel

Desgraciadamente, se emplean 335 millones de  en garantizar el suministro de agua potable a la llanura manchega (mas 35 de la depuradora y 84 de los ramales, en total 454, -nada menos que 75.000 millones de las antiguas pesetas-) , cuando probablemente si ese mismo dinero se hubiera empleado en garantizar que no se extrae agua del acuífero por encima de lo consignado en el PEAG (o menos aún), en recuperar los cauces naturales y la cubierta vegetal, el suministro estaría más garantizado que con una tubería que se abastece de un embalse también sobreexplotado por los "_regadíos varios_" en las comunidades autónomas de Valencia y Murcia, que tampoco renunciarán al agua barata que les proporciona el trasvase. 
Se apuesta, con ello, por que el agua del acuífero es ya irrecuperable para el consumo humano, y se prefieren en cambio las procedentes de casi 300 km de distancia, como si ya no hubiera nada que hacer para cambiar el hecho de que la contaminación por nitratos y agroquímicos aumente año tras año. La administración sólo contempla inversiones en hormigón, y no en árboles. Pero bueno, así avanza la economía (principalmente la de algunos bolsillos, dueños de las grandes constructoras que ejecutan las obras de cañerías medioambientales) y el país entero; a base de más hormigón.
Saludos

----------


## DonQuijote

¿Quieres decir Alberto que la construccion de la tuberia manchega se debe a que el agua del acuifero 23 dentro de poco no sera potable?

----------


## albertillovernel

> ¿Quieres decir Alberto que la construccion de la tuberia manchega se debe a que el agua del acuifero 23 dentro de poco no sera potable?


No, mas bien quiero decir que la administracion _da por hecho_ que ésto sea inevitable, al no invertir esa misma cantidad de dinero en asegurar la calidad y disponibilidad del agua del acuifero y de los rios en la Mancha, asumiendo, por tanto, que la unica solucion sea traer el agua desde lejos.

Lo que es innegable es que si antaño el agua de los pozos se consumia directamente sin problema, a dia de hoy poca gente se atreve, por algo será...algo habrá cambiado desde entonces, y no precisamente la incorporacion de las aguas residuales, que por cierto cada vez se depuran en mayor proporción.
Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No, mas bien quiero decir que la administracion _da por hecho_ que ésto sea inevitable, al no invertir esa misma cantidad de dinero en asegurar la calidad y disponibilidad del agua del acuifero y de los rios en la Mancha, asumiendo, por tanto, que la unica solucion sea traer el agua desde lejos.
> 
> *Lo que es innegable es que si antaño el agua de los pozos se consumia directamente sin problema, a dia de hoy poca gente se atreve,* por algo será...algo habrá cambiado desde entonces, y no precisamente la incorporacion de las aguas residuales, que por cierto cada vez se depuran en mayor proporción.
> Saludos.



Tienes mucha razón en eso. Hoy en día cualquiera no bebe ni de su propio pozo. Ya ni si quiera se atreven a beber de las fuentes que llevan echando agua toda la vida. Mientras otros(entre los que me incluyo :Embarrassment: ), seguimos haciéndolo sin ningun problema. Mientras, hay otros que dicen "si esto no se puede beber", que si se puede, "pues pongo una bomba, lo cerco, y ya puedo regar tranquilamente mis olivos". Sin saber que puede estar haciendo un daño inreparabla bajo sus pies. Y que quizás haga que los acuíferos de la zona no vuelvan a ser lo de antes.
Esto me mata :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: .

----------


## culipardo

> ¿Quieres decir Alberto que la construccion de la tuberia manchega se debe a que el agua del acuifero 23 dentro de poco no sera potable?


El agua de al acuífero 23, dependiendo de los puntos de captación, es potable después de ser tratada. En realidad casi cualquier agua puede potabilizarse, el problema de las aguas del acuífero deriva de la tendencia a acumular sulfatos y nitratos como consecuencia del uso de fertililizantes en la agricultura intensiva. Parece ser que quitarle estas sustancias resulta bastante caro y es evidente que si no se cambia la manera de cultivar los niveles  seguirán subiendo.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, grafica de Daimiel, tras un "susto", solo se ha quedado en eso.


Un saludo

----------


## Calatravo

Nuevo nivel del pozo de Alcázar, otros 32cm ha subido desde la última medición, también en el mes de febrero.

Nivel actual: *44,67 m*



Saludos

----------


## hispano

parece que este mes va a subir 1 metro nuevamente el acuifero. Según los datos de saihguadiana el dia 28 de enero estaba en 602,25 aproximadamente. Por cierto alguien sabe hasta donde remonta el agua del azuer? sale mucha agua por puente navarro?
Un saludo a todos y esperemos que caiga algo de lluvia en los proximos 10 días

----------


## jemasan

el agua del azuer remonta hasta el puente del guadiana en el molino de la máquina y aunque el puente esta medio taponado,desde el año pasado para que el azuer remontara hacia zuacorta,esto no afecta para que remonte mas ya que cuando estaba limpio y con un caudal parecido al de ahora apenas remontaba unos metros mas.
por puentenavarro sale mucha agua,toda la del giguela y mas de la mitad del azuer,pero no se sabe el caudal en m3/segundo y tampoco el desembalse del vicario,este dejaron de publicarlo en el saih cuando el año pasado abrieron las compuertas de puentenavarro.

----------


## albertillovernel

Efectivamente, la zona de los molinos del Azuer está totalmente saturada de agua y el nivel freático en ella corta prácticamente la superficie, por lo cual apenas absorbe agua (sólo puede hacerlo lateralmente, por capilaridad de los terrenos adyacentes, pero no por gravedad).
 Así, la mayor parte del caudal del Azuer (algo más de 1m³/s según el SAIH, aunque parece más) acaba llegando, lentamente y muy remansado, a Molemocho y entra en Las Tablas. 

Por otro lado, el Guadiana viene  creciendo a su paso por Villarrubia un par de semanas, y  está en torno a 0,16 Hm³/día, -presumo que por el aporte principalmente del Záncara-. Durante prácticamente todo el invierno Peñarroya ha estado desembalsando a razón de 1 Hm³ diario, del cual apenas pasaba 0,1 por Villarrubia; sin embargo, tras las precipitaciones de hace 2 semanas, el Záncara ha duplicado prácticamente su caudal y parece se está notando en el del Guadiana que ingresa a Las Tablas. 

El caudal que salga por Puente Navarro será, aproximadamente, la suma del Guadiana + Azuer, menos las infiltraciones, que no deben ser muchas. Lo cual, -como ya se comentó en este y otros hilos-, nos deja que una vez ha subido el nivel del acuífero de forma notable, la zona de Daimiel, los Ojos y las Tablas ya no tienen mucha capacidad de absorción y todo lo que aumenta se debe principalmente a lo que se queda en el curso alto. 
Lástima que la última actuación de la Confederación en Villarrubia fuera, precisamente, profundizar y rectificar el cauce del Cigüela a su paso por dicha localidad; parece una mala broma que sigan repitiendo errores pasados a santo de no se qué...
Saludos.

----------


## DonQuijote

Dudo mucho que el Zancara haya conseguido juntarse con el Gigüela, toda el agua que sale por puente Navarro es la que llega de Ruidera (12 m3/s), seria interesante saber cuanta sale para conocer la infiltracion.
Vengo de ver el canal del Guadiana a su paso por la carretera de Manzanares a Alcazar y el Zancara esta inundado pero por el agua que remonta del Guadiana. Este lleva un buen caudal solo espero que los pozos de recarga esten funcionando bien.

----------


## saihguadiana

Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Con los datos aportados por las gráficas que saihguadiana nos viene poniendo semanalmente se puede deducir lo siguiente:

El piezómetro de Alcázar (boca a 630.15msnm) ha ascendido, desde el 8/1/2011 un total aproximado de unos 3.3m, situándose la cota del agua a unos 22m de superficie
En el mismo tiempo, el piezómetro de Daimiel (boca a 638.02msnm) ha ascendido un total aproximado de 2.4m, dejando la cota del agua a unos 34.5m de superficie.

----------


## ben-amar

Pues si vierais como estan las Tablas  :Stick Out Tongue:  :EEK!: 
Esta noche, en cuanto precese las fotos tomadas el sabado, os la subo :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Esperamos impacientes ese chorro de imágenes que nos pondrás.
Seguro que serán para recordar.
Un saludo ben-amar.

----------


## Questin

Esperando impaciente, también!
Por cierto, si os apetece "discutir" un rato sobre posibles medidas para solucionar los problemas de sobre explotación...
http://cuentosdelguadiana.blogspot.c...o-de-2011.html
¡Seguro que podéis ilustrarnos!

----------


## Vins

Nuevo dato del pozo de las perdigueras:

44,37m
30cm desde la ultima medición de  febrero (creo que fue entorno al día 20)
El pozo esta a unos 655m, por lo tanto el agua esta a 610,63m

http://www.aguasalcazar.com/niveles_pozos.php

----------


## Cooperativista verde

Hola soy nuevo en este foro. Quisiera saber sobre la calidad del agua en el acuífero 23, y sobre noticias relaccionadas en diferentes puntos del acuífero, de lo oficial y no, opiniones, rumores, análisis independientes, denuncias, casos de contaminación, de si hay o no enfermedades relaccionadas...

----------


## Luján

> Hola soy nuevo en este foro. Quisiera saber sobre la calidad del agua en el acuífero 23, y sobre noticias relaccionadas en diferentes puntos del acuífero, de lo oficial y no, opiniones, rumores, análisis independientes, denuncias, casos de contaminación, de si hay o no enfermedades relaccionadas...


Bienvenido Cooperativista verde.

Seguro que los usuarios del foro que viven sobre el acuífero te informarán en cuanto lean el mensaje.

----------


## Cooperativista verde

Aquí os dejo un enlace a la página no oficial de Villarrubia de los Ojos del Guadiana, donde se tratan opiniones y noticias sobre el tema. Creo que ojeando un poco la página se puede ver el interés general de los habitantes del acuífero por el asunto a nivel local, y como muestra un botón. Os pediría vuestra opinión sobre el interés o grado de implicación  de otras poblaciones por aplicar medidas para solucionar el problema, de concienciación, de sentido de grupo o común, Peag, Agendas Locales, políticas locales, participación social etc...
También podríamos traer enlaces con otros foros locales, teniendo en cuenta claro que esto no es si no una mera aproximación :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

http://www.villarrubiadelosojos.com/...opic.php?t=203

----------


## REEGE

DESPIERTA UN GÉISER EN BOLAÑOS DE CALATRAVA
05-03-2011

Ha surgido de forma espontánea, tiene más de metro y medio de altura y se ubica en una viñedo en Bolaños de Calatrava, en Ciudad Real. Se trata de un pequeño géiser o hervidero de agua que expulsa  200.000 litros a la hora. Un viñedo ha quedado anegado y el agua comienza ya a saltar un camino de la Ruta del Quijote a las afueras de Bolaños. 

Se trata de un fenómeno natural, que tiene explicación científica y que no es extraño en esta zona de volcanes del Campo de Calatrava. El agua ha comenzado a brotar junto a un sondeo, un pozo que se construyó hace más de 30 años. El agua y el gas no paran de manar. El lunes, el Ayuntamiento solicitará ayuda a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana. Esperan que aporten pistas de cuánto puede durar este fenómeno.

RTV CASTILLA LA MANCHA

----------


## embalses al 100%

> DESPIERTA UN GÉISER EN BOLAÑOS DE CALATRAVA
> 05-03-2011
> 
> Ha surgido de forma espontánea, tiene más de metro y medio de altura y se ubica en una viñedo en Bolaños de Calatrava, en Ciudad Real. Se trata de un pequeño géiser o hervidero de agua que expulsa  200.000 litros a la hora. Un viñedo ha quedado anegado y el agua comienza ya a saltar un camino de la Ruta del Quijote a las afueras de Bolaños. 
> 
> Se trata de un fenómeno natural, que tiene explicación científica y que no es extraño en esta zona de volcanes del Campo de Calatrava. El agua ha comenzado a brotar junto a un sondeo, un pozo que se construyó hace más de 30 años. El agua y el gas no paran de manar. El lunes, el Ayuntamiento solicitará ayuda a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana. Esperan que aporten pistas de cuánto puede durar este fenómeno.
> 
> RTV CASTILLA LA MANCHA



Creo que ya lo tenemos pillado en el foro general :Wink:

----------


## Vins

Atención a la siguiente noticia:
http://www.daimiel.es/post1866483/lo...-la-superficie

El agua en los ojos del guadiana a 12,5m de la superficie, suponiendo que la medida hace referencia a los pozos de captación, que es lo más lógico, y teniendo en cuenta que esos pozos están a unos 624m, la lamina de agua subterránea esta a 611,5m en esa zona(en enero estaba a 606)!!! Tengamos en cuenta que buena parte de los ojos están entre los 613 y los 617m.

En el escoplillo dan el agua a 6m. El pozo según los datos que dispongo está a 611m de cota, con lo que el nivel piezométrico está a 605m (en diciembre estaba a 601,5)!!! El fondo del vaso lagunar creo que esta a 607m en la albuera y un poco más alto en el escoplillo. Osea que está a 2-3m de asomar :EEK!:  
Recordemos que los supuestos ojos o cuerpos de agua aparecidos en Griñón están a 604m, un metro menos que el nivel del agua en el escoplillo, osea que a día de hoy el flujo de agua ya no es divergente al eje del río a la altura de Griñón, sino convergente, y el río por tanto ganador. Digamos que esos "cuerpos de agua" ya son auténticos ojos.

En la zona de los ojos todavía el flujo es divergente, ya que por ejemplo en el pozo que nos muestra de manera habitual el forero Saihguadiana el agua está a 603,5m creo recordar. 8m menos que en los pozos de captación.

PD: Hay que tomar lo que expongo con cautela, ya que he supuesto que la medida de los ojos es en los pozos de captación, aunque ya digo, me parece lo más lógico. Eso si me sorprende verdaderamente el dato. ¿Cómo lo véis?

----------


## Luján

Esperemos los datos de los sondeos que nos muestra amablemente nuestro compañero saihguadiana.

Así podremos comprobarlos, ya que de éstos sí que tenemos cota de embocadura segura.

----------


## REEGE

Me ha parecido idóneo crear una encuesta ya que viendo las subidas que estamos experimentando, lo de el Geiser de Bolaños que nos demuestra que los niveles de las aguas están muy elevados por toda la zona, Peñarroya... etc...etc...
Es un buen tema de debatir y de seguir importantísimo.
Un saludo y a esperar acontecimientos.
Ya mismo Saihguadiana nos aportará datos en el foro.

----------


## Vins

Cierto, hay que tomar los datos con cautela, sobretodo los referidos como "ojos del Guadiana" ya que la altura varia mucho en la zona y pueden referirse a otro pozo que no sea el de captación. la verdad que pensándolo bien no es posible que el agua este más alta que por ejemplo en las perdigueras.
En el escoplillo la embocadura del pozo no puede variar mucho con respecto a esos 611m, ya que no creo que hayan hecho mediciones dentro del perímetro lagunar que esta a 610m.

----------


## aginesg

Mejor esperamos al las dos mediciones de SaihGuadiana, es una cifra mucho mas fiable, aunque no sea exactamente la algura en la cuenca dle Azuer. 

He botado que si! pero no sera para este año... aunque va todo muy bien. Siempre hemos visto una desviacion entre las mediciones del pozo de captacion de daimiel con las reales en el estudio de los dos primeros ojos en Griñon

----------


## Questin

Yo he votado que NO. Y no porque no quiera que brote el agua.
Por lo poco que sé, nuestro clima tiene ciclos húmedos de unos dos años aprox. entre épocas secas de entre cinco a diez años. Ahora hemos vivido una buena racha, pero me parece que se aproxima épocas de vacas flacas.
Si de una vez por todas, tanto los gobiernos locales como el de la Junta, se "arremangan" y se ponen a trabajar en serio, es posible que para la próxima época húmeda mi opinión pudiera ser más optimista en la encuesta.
Ojalá me equivoque.
PD/ Buena idea lo de la encuesta.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, perdonad por el retraso, pero como supondreis, estamos hasta arriba de trabajo. (haced un hueco e id a ver el embalse de Torre Abraham)
Alcazar



Daimiel



Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Muy buenas gráficas.

Más de 25cm de ascenso en un caso y mas de 20 en el otro.

¡Que dure la tendencia!

----------


## albertillovernel

> Muy buenas gráficas.
> Más de 25cm de ascenso en un caso y mas de 20 en el otro.
> ¡Que dure la tendencia!


Más aún: se aproximan los niveles a los 604 msnm. en un lugar sin ningún aporte de agua (hidrológicamente inconexo) varios km. al sur de los Ojos; es decir, que la única contribución es precisamente la propia subida de niveles del acuífero. En zonas como el propio cauce de los ríos, el nivel se encuentra más elevado por la infiltración. Y en el caso del cauce del azuer, (por ejemplo en su parte final, antes de llegar a las Tablas), dicho nivel está incluso más alto, en torno a los 605 msnm al menos. Esa es, prácticamente, la cota de coronación de Puente Navarro, -metro arriba o abajo-. Yo diría que, si no se produce una extracción masiva este próximo verano, los niveles en las Tablas deberían mantenerse con bastante facilidad, porque para entonces no será difícil que el nivel piezométrico haya subido otro par de metros.
 El nivel de 604 msnm también marca apenas 4 metros de diferencia con el fondo de la laguna de Escoplillo, 5 ó 6 con la Albuera... Yo no sé si votar que veremos o no brotar los Ojos, pero sí creo -quizá demasiado optimistamente- que veremos brotar alguna de las lagunas daimieleñas y que este verano el cauce bajo del Azuer (de Griñón a Molemocho) permanecerá encharcado. 
Ojalá que así sea, y que esta semana traiga agua en cantidad para ir haciendo acuífero!

Saludos!

----------


## perdiguera

Acabo de votar que si porque, aunque no sé cuando se producirá, creo que las personas estan cambiando en su relación con la naturaleza, que miran más por cómo les dejaremos la naturaleza a nuestros hijos y nietos, por lo que esos 5 o 6 metros que faltan para verlos brotar pueden llenarse más o menos pronto.

----------


## javalientem

que vaaaaa, Perdiguera, las personas cambiamos pero como el acuifero 23 muy despacito, lo que si esta cambiando es el precio de los productos relacionados con la agricultura, gasoil, electricidad, semillas etc. etc, aparte los precios que obtienen por sus productos.
Por cierto votare no, aunque me alegraria mucho de equivocarme

----------


## culipardo

Acabo de votar que Sí aunque no creo que sea este año, pero si el año que viene mantiene un nivel de precipitación medio y se controlan un poco las extracciones este verano espero que muchos veremos brotar los Ojos por primera vez.

----------


## Vins

Estupendos esos datos, saihguadiana. Sigue la tendencia al alza bastante constante a pesar de las escasas lluvias de los últimos dos meses.

Yo también he votado que si. Al igual que albertillovernel pienso que este año puede haber sorpresas en las lagunas del escoplillo y la albuera, y que el curso del guadiana-azuer desde Griñón hasta las tablas no se secara este verano. Para los "verdaderos" ojos, soy más escéptico, desde luego no lo descarto, pero mucho tendría que llover esta primavera para que pudieran brotar. Si el invierno próximo lloviera al menos dentro de la media, con algún mes destacado en cuanto acumulados, en mi opinión sería más que factible el resurgir. Desde luego muy malo tiene que darse el próximo invierno para que no veamos al menos algo de tierra encharcada en los ojos.

Si por contra entrasen años de nuevo muy secos, estoy de acuerdo con perdiguera en que con el próximo evento húmedo, dentro de unos 7 años (haciendo cábalas) los haría resurgir. Todos sabemos como es la política, las instituciones, las personas en general...pero desde luego algo ha cambiado, por poco que sea y eso se va a notar. Ahí esta por ejemplo el PEAG, que se le pueden buscar las pegas, pero desde luego en los años 80 no se hubiera ni tan siquiera planteado.

Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe si este años se están haciendo más pozos de recarga en el canal del Guadiana? La verdad es una pena que se esté escapando el agua por Puente Navarro, ya que agua hay de sobra en el resto de la cuenca y mantener un caudal "ecológico" no tiene mucho sentido, ya que cuando las aguas bajen esa va a ser la primera compuerta que cierren.
Una medida muy interesante sería derivar el agua del Azuer hacia Zuacorta, ya que la infiltración aguas abajo de la Máquina debe ser hoy por hoy bastante escasa.

----------


## jason

He votado que sí. Parece mentira vista la situación hace año y medio pero visto que no ha llovido mucho y el nivel sigue subiendo y los ríos siguen corriendo da qué pensar... Peñarroya tiene pinta de seguir echando agua y los pozos de rec<arga parece que están funcionando. Crucemos los dedos y que la primavera sea como apuntan los pronósticos.

----------


## jemasan

yo tambien he votado si,pero no me atrevo a decir cuando ya que influyen muchos factores,en los ojillos de las tablas,de flor de rivera e incluso en los ojos que hay por griñon ya debe de estar naciendo agua y esta es un agua que no se queda en el acuifero por lo que el aprovechamiento del agua de los rios cada vez sera menor al ser mas pequeña la capacidad de infiltracion en el acuifero por encontrarse este saturado en algunas zonas que hasta ahora eran de una recarga importantisima.
por otra parte las extracciones estan mas controladas y desde el año 2005 la tendencia de los niveles ha sido de subidas pequeñas hasta que han llegado las lluvias y la subida ha sido espectacular,si llegase una sequia los niveles no bajarian tan rapido como en los años 80 y 90 y estariamos en una situacion muy buena para el proximo ciclo de lluvias pero esperemos que las lluvias sigan unos años mas con nosotros y podamos ver el milagro de brotar el agua en los ojos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo digo que sí. Espero que los ojos vuelvan a "llorar", y que se vuelva a recuperar esta zona. Seguramente esta semana vuelva a subir bastante, parace que las lluvias nos acompañarán por oo menos hasta el martes :Wink: .

----------


## jason

Hoy parece que han caído unos litrillos por  la zona del acuífero. Esto va a sumar un  poquito más. La verdad es que los ríos están impresionantes y las tablas...cómo están las tablas.

EDITO: Una cosa que quería resaltar es que el Záncara (todos sabemos como chupa ese cauce y lo que le cuesta avanzar a ese río que atraviesa prácticamente todo el acuífero) lleva unas semanas con agua a su paso por Pedro Muñoz. Yo que he visto ese río siempre seco alucino con verlo con agua. La recuperación ha sido brutal porque este año tampoco ha llovido tanto como el pasado y sin embargo el caudal va a más.


Vaaaaaamos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo creo que ahora unas gráficas, nos vendrían de maravilla :Wink: .

----------


## albertillovernel

> Yo creo que ahora unas gráficas, nos vendrían de maravilla.


En lo que a mí respecta, aquí están mis datos:
He puesto en una gráfica todos los caudales de los diferentes afluentes del sistema "Guadiana". Notar que los caudales de Villarrubia y Azuer por Daimiel son prácticamente lo que se está perdiendo aguas abajo de Puente Navarro. En la gráfica de caudal agregado, sólo reflejo los caudales que tienen los diferentes afluentes (Cigüela, Córcoles, Záncara, Amarguillo, Peñarroya y Azuer) que van a parar a Las Tablas, sin reflejar las pérdidas. 

Nótese que el agregado de todos los cauces se mantiene de forma continuada en el tiempo en 1,5Hm³ diarios, frente a los casi 5 que puntualmente se alcanzaron en Febrero del pasado 2010; sin embargo, para una escorrentía de aproximadamente 1/3 de la de aquel período, los efectos en cuanto a encharcamiento, recuperación de niveles, etc, son iguales o mejores (el terreno ha retenido en unos meses el agua que se habían empeñado en extraer los últimos 40 y los cauces reaccionan positivamente al ciclo hidrológico; llueve->los ríos corren).

Por cierto; llueve de nuevo con fuerza sobre la Mancha; anoche en el radar se observó que estuvo cayendo prácticamente toda la mañana sobre el 23, y esta mañana ha caído sobre el Campo de Montiel y Albacete. (más reservas para Peñarroya, que acumula 475 Hm³ desembalsados en 445 días de rebosamiento continuado) La línea de tendencia que he marcado sobre la gráfica de Peñarroya predice un descenso suave del desembalse a medida que pasen los meses de primavera y, al menos hasta verano, que se mantenga éste, lo que nos da al menos otros 60-80 días de desembalse pase lo que pase, llueva mucho o no.

Saludos!

----------


## albertillovernel

Por cierto, noticias calentitas: según esta información, el plan de forestación contemplado en el PEAG, con un montante de 4 millones de , fue aprobado el pasado 25 de enero y se encuentra en fase administrativa (por tanto, ¿se ejecutará esta primavera o se dejará ya para el invierno próximo?). Según los planos del propio PEAG, la forestación afectará a la mayoría de los cauces ribereños arrasados a lo largo del pasado siglo (aunque no dice nada de la restauración de los originales) y a un máximo de 70.000 Ha de terreno, empleando especies autóctonas; la mayoría ellas se realizaría en terrenos de especial protección (zonas de gran permeabilidad y por tanto, gran potencial para obtener elevados caudales de agua del subsuelo) para, de este modo, "retirar" del círculo agrícola estas zonas que tienen un mejor potencial para desecar el acuífero.
www.radioazul.es (noticia)

La primera fase (entorno de las Tablas) ya está completamente ejecutada; la segunda (comprende la zona de sobreexplotación del 23, la práctica totalidad del río Azuer, Guadiana desde la Junta de los Ríos hasta Villarrubia, Záncara, Cañada del Lencero, entorno de Las Mesas y los regadíos de pivot que esquilmaban el 24 en la sierra de Alcaraz) será la fase que se acaba de licitar, y afectará también a una franja de unos 15 km de ancho por 40 de largo, comprendida entre Daimiel, Arenas, Villarta de San Juan y Arenales de San Gregorio. La tercera (que ya se verá si se consigue completar antes de 2015, como pretenden) implicaría repoblar de encinares y sabinares una superficie de 4 a 5 veces mayor que la referida antes. Aquí teneis los enlaces a la cartografía de los planes de forestación:
Plan 1 (entorno de las Tablas - ejecutado)
Plan 2 (zona de sobreexplotación)
Plan 3 (resto de la Mancha húmeda)

----------


## Azakán

Pues me parece un poco una exageración. Va haber a este paso más bosques en La Mancha que en la Serranía de Cuenca.

Siendo un terreno llano y perfecto para campos agrícolas, que lo sigan siendo. Pero como habían sido tradicionalmente, o sea: de secano, por supuesto.

Me parece tirar el dinero dedicar a "repoblación forestal" esos campos. 
Que abandonen otros que estén junto a bosques de encinas y que por tanto tienen capacidad de expandirse naturalmente sin hacer falta plantar ni un solo arbol de vivero que tiene muchas más posibilidades de secarse.

----------


## jason

> Pues me parece un poco una exageración. Va haber a este paso más bosques en La Mancha que en la Serranía de Cuenca.
> 
> Siendo un terreno llano y perfecto para campos agrícolas, que lo sigan siendo. Pero como habían sido tradicionalmente, o sea: de secano, por supuesto.


Es que antes de que el hombre talase esos bosques para cultivar ese era el estado natural de La Mancha. ¿O es que te crees que el bosque mediterráneo no tiene capacidad por si mismo de hacer crecer encinas en La Mancha?.

La agricultura hoy en día es deficitaria y en el momento en el que se acaben las subvenciones los paises desarrollados tendrán unas pocas tierras de reserva estratégica y lo demás volvera a ser vegetación autóctona. Y La Mancha tendrá sus bosques como los tuvo y como todavía quedan algunos, pocos por desgracia.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Es que antes de que el hombre talase esos bosques para cultivar ese era el estado natural de La Mancha. ¿O es que te crees que el bosque mediterráneo no tiene capacidad por si mismo de hacer crecer encinas en La Mancha?.


Efectivamente, Jason... y no hace mucho de eso; justo cuando empezaron a masificarse los tractores y la gente se volvió no sé si acomodada (por no tener que maniobrar entre las encinas) o ansiosa (por sembrar el trozo que ocupaban sus troncos), pero del año 1960 hasta 2000 cayeron casi el 80% de las encinas de la Mancha. Y con todo lo que se haya sacado a cambio, desde entonces, en el lugar que ocupaban, a penas da para repoblar una parte de lo que se perdió. Lástima. 

Hoy en día, -y parece extraño, pero es así- carreteras y autovías son el último reducto de vegetación silvestre en la Mancha, ya que son los únicos lugares a salvo del arado y el sobrepastoreo; de hecho, se nota que a los pocos años de realizarse las obras, las bermas, taludes y caminos de servicio se van poblando de árboles a una velocidad pasmosa; (claro está, lo que más se da son almendros, olmos y vides silvestres, que son todos de muy rápido crecimiento). Las encinas resisten como pueden -o les dejan- en sus dominios de siempre, aisladas pero altivas, y ahí permanecerán -siglos, si hace falta- hasta que les dejen de nuevo extenderse y volver a reinar en la llanura...en resumen, hoy sólo los límites de las carreteras, los taludes de los caminos y las zonas próximas a verjas, muros y casillas se libran del poder deforestador del arado, que se ejerce sobre cientos de miles de hectáreas casi trimestralmente, ya se siembre algo o no. Arar por arar, simplemente porque hay quien ve bonito el campo pelado y yermo...es de locos.

----------


## Vaelico

Hola a todos, voy a hacer una pequeña intervención en el hilo al margen de los niveles del acuífero 23, dado mi ignorancia en el tema no tendría demasiado que aportar. Mi aportación viene más bien por el tema sobre la vegetación y la cobertura vegetal potencial y real de La Mancha. Diagrama polínico en el entorno del Castillo de Calatrava la Vieja (en pleno centro del Campo de Calatrava)



No se aprecia muy bien, pero lo suficiente como para leer las muestras polínicas recogidas. El eje vertical muestra la profundidad a la que han sido encontradas las muestras y el horizontal la abundancia porcentual. Algunas todavía existen como la encina, y otras ya son parte del pasado aunque estoy seguro que casi nadie apostaría un duro por su antigua presencia en La Mancha manchega, como el aliso (alnus), abedul (betula) o roble carvallo (quercus pedunculata, ahora más conocido como quercus robur). Hoy en dia sería impensable poder ver estos últimos en mitad de La Mancha (aunque si existen en otros puntos de la provincia de Ciudad Real), sin embargo tanto la climatología como la edáfica de La Mancha es más que favorable para la existencia de bosques en todo el sentido de la palabra, principalmente de encina (en el Campo de Calatrava, Campo de Montiel quedan buenos encinares),de quejigo (sobre todo la subespecie faginea), sabinares, tarayales,etc.

Yo veo muy positivo que se reforeste todo aquello que antes fue bosque, pero que se haga con especies autóctonas lógicamente.

----------


## Azakán

> La agricultura hoy en día es deficitaria y en el momento en el que se acaben las subvenciones los paises desarrollados tendrán unas pocas tierras de reserva estratégica y lo demás volvera a ser vegetación autóctona. Y La Mancha tendrá sus bosques como los tuvo y como todavía quedan algunos, pocos por desgracia.


Si estoy de acuerdo, pero de algún sitio habrá que sacar el cereal para hacer pan, digo yo... con lo caro que se va a poner el combustible no sé si será tan rentable traerlo de paises subdesarrollados. 

Y lo que digo es que será mejor dedicar a los secanos los terrenos llanos que no las pendientes pedregosas... que además suelen ser bastante más proclives a recuperar su vegetación naturalmente.

----------


## jason

> Efectivamente, Jason... y no hace mucho de eso; justo cuando empezaron a masificarse los tractores y la gente se volvió no sé si acomodada (por no tener que maniobrar entre las encinas) o ansiosa (por sembrar el trozo que ocupaban sus troncos), pero del año 1960 hasta 2000 cayeron casi el 80% de las encinas de la Mancha. Y con todo lo que se haya sacado a cambio, desde entonces, en el lugar que ocupaban, a penas da para repoblar una parte de lo que se perdió. Lástima.
> 
> Hoy en día, -y parece extraño, pero es así- carreteras y autovías son el último reducto de vegetación silvestre en la Mancha, ya que son los únicos lugares a salvo del arado y el sobrepastoreo; de hecho, se nota que a los pocos años de realizarse las obras, las bermas, taludes y caminos de servicio se van poblando de árboles a una velocidad pasmosa; (claro está, lo que más se da son almendros, olmos y vides silvestres, que son todos de muy rápido crecimiento). Las encinas resisten como pueden -o les dejan- en sus dominios de siempre, aisladas pero altivas, y ahí permanecerán -siglos, si hace falta- hasta que les dejen de nuevo extenderse y volver a reinar en la llanura...en resumen, hoy sólo los límites de las carreteras, los taludes de los caminos y las zonas próximas a verjas, muros y casillas se libran del poder deforestador del arado, que se ejerce sobre cientos de miles de hectáreas casi trimestralmente, ya se siembre algo o no. Arar por arar, simplemente porque hay quien ve bonito el campo pelado y yermo...es de locos.


No lo hubiese descrito mejor. A eso habría que añadir los arboles que servían de sombra en las antiguas norias. Pero sí es cierto que las márgenes de carreteras, las lindes o algún almendro del que se podía sacar algo "útil" es lo máximo que hemos dejado. Podemos revertirlo.

----------


## jason

> Y lo que digo es que será mejor dedicar a los secanos los terrenos llanos que no las pendientes pedregosas... que además suelen ser bastante más proclives a recuperar su vegetación naturalmente.


Ya Azacán ¿pero cuánto de lo que se cultiva se aprovecha? ¿Cuánto hay que tirar para que un espacio natural sea arrasado?. No soy de los que se niegan al desarrollo a costa de no "progresar" pero hay cosas que debemos evitar si no son realmente rentables.

----------


## Calatravo

Nivel:44,04, 

33cm más a la buchaca en el pozo de Alcazar desde la anterior medición hace 2 semanas. 
El pozo está a 655m, con lo que el nivel se situaría aquí en 610,96m


A ver si cae otra buena regada estos días y podemos ver aflorar La Albuera

----------


## falegre1

Soy nuevo en este foro en cuanto a membresía como dicen en Latinoamérica, aunque llevo desde finales de 2010 observando vuestros comentarios con mucho interés.

Soy daimieleño, como alguno de los otros miembros del foro, aunque desde hace ya casi doce años no resido por allí. Siempre he estado muy, muy interesado en todo lo relativo a lo que sucede en nuestra comarca. Sobre todo, en relación al tema del medio ambiente y el uso y abuso del agua.

Últimamente, veo con gran placer correr nuevamente al Azuer, al Guadiana y al Cigüela y como sus aguas encharcan las planicies de las Tablas. La verdad es que es todo un espectáculo. También es todo un espectáculo y una gran esperanza ver, a través de los datos que vais aportanto, cómo el acuífero se va recuperando rápidamente. Esto es muy gratificante y aunque creo que es poco probable que los ojos manen a corto plazo (por eso he votado no), si veo más probable que resurja cuando menos la laguna de Escoplillo. 

Sin embargo, lo verdaderamente importante es hacer participe a la población local de esta lucha, que la hagan suya, porque de otro modo, poco o nada se conseguirá. Esta claro que en los últimos años la mentalidad ha cambiado mucho a éste respecto, la gente en conjunto valora más el entorno natural en el que vive, pero no creo que este cambio sea suficiente. Aún escucho cuando voy por allí (no con tanta frecuencia como me gustaría), frases que cargadas de sinrazón califican Las Tablas como de un espacio inútil y baldío. Aún son muchos los vecinos de Daimiel y su comarca a los que la subida del acuífero o el estado de sus ríos les trae sin cuidado y mientras esa situación no cambié y no hagan suya esta preocupación, será difícil que no volvamos a caer en los mismos errores del pasado, cuando vuelvan las vacas flacas.

De todas formas soy optimista, porque los cambios aunque lentos se van produciendo. Como cada gesto cuenta, os animo a que sigáis publicando datos y nos hagáis así participes a los que vivimos lejos de la situación en la comarca.

Un saludo

----------


## No Registrado

Muchas veces se cargan a políticos las culpas de situaciones dramáticas como la expoliación del Acuífero 23 y la desecación de la mancha Húmeda, como otros desastres del territorio español.

 Y, efectivamente tienen mucha culpa. Pero en la mayor parte de las ocasiones se limitan a dar a la gente lo que quieren.

 En la parte de Daimiel y toda la zona afectada, no sería posible la hectombe que ha ocurrido si la gente no hubiera estado a favor en un gran número.

 Ahora es fácil echar la culpa al maestro armero.

----------


## Luján

Bienvenido falegre1.

Y muy buen mensaje de entrada. Tienes mucha razón.

----------


## ben-amar

Bienvenido, Falegre1; estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo.
Un saludo

----------


## No Registrado

> Soy nuevo en este foro en cuanto a membresa como dicen en Latinoamrica, aunque llevo desde finales de 2010 observando vuestros comentarios con mucho inters.
> 
> Soy daimieleo, como alguno de los otros miembros del foro, aunque desde hace ya casi doce aos no resido por all. Siempre he estado muy, muy interesado en todo lo relativo a lo que sucede en nuestra comarca. Sobre todo, en relacin al tema del medio ambiente y el uso y abuso del agua.
> 
> ltimamente, veo con gran placer correr nuevamente al Azuer, al Guadiana y al Cigela y como sus aguas encharcan las planicies de las Tablas. La verdad es que es todo un espectculo. Tambin es todo un espectculo y una gran esperanza ver, a travs de los datos que vais aportanto, cmo el acufero se va recuperando rpidamente. Esto es muy gratificante y aunque creo que es poco probable que los ojos manen a corto plazo (por eso he votado no), si veo ms probable que resurja cuando menos la laguna de Escoplillo. 
> 
> Sin embargo, lo verdaderamente importante es hacer participe a la poblacin local de esta lucha, que la hagan suya, porque de otro modo, poco o nada se conseguir. Esta claro que en los ltimos aos la mentalidad ha cambiado mucho a ste respecto, la gente en conjunto valora ms el entorno natural en el que vive, pero no creo que este cambio sea suficiente. An escucho cuando voy por all (no con tanta frecuencia como me gustara), frases que cargadas de sinrazn califican Las Tablas como de un espacio intil y baldo. An son muchos los vecinos de Daimiel y su comarca a los que la subida del acufero o el estado de sus ros les trae sin cuidado y mientras esa situacin no cambi y no hagan suya esta preocupacin, ser difcil que no volvamos a caer en los mismos errores del pasado, cuando vuelvan las vacas flacas.
> 
> De todas formas soy optimista, porque los cambios aunque lentos se van produciendo. Como cada gesto cuenta, os animo a que sigis publicando datos y nos hagis as participes a los que vivimos lejos de la situacin en la comarca.
> ...


yo tambien soy daimieleo y no puedo estar de acueedo contigo,aqui sabemos que tenemos un tesoro en nuestras queridas tablas, pero sabemos que mientras el acuifero no se recupere, los rios corran, y los agricultores cambien su mentalidad, somos conscientes de que las tablas seguiran corriendo peligro.Pero de eso a que pensemos que es un espacio inutil y baldio va un mundo, y me resulta doloroso que pienses asi.Mejor hariamos todos en dejar de hacer esos comentarios y hacer presion para que la clase politica nos devuelva ,con sus planes hidrologicos lo que Daimiel fue hace 40 o 50 aos: el oasis de La Mancha

----------


## Calatravo

He votado que s. En parte, porque lo deseo y deseo que la gente cambie y tome conciencia de lo que ms les beneficia. 

An as, soy bastante escptico. Hoy sin ir ms lejos he encontrado una noticia de eso que llaman algunos "poner en valor la zona" (para algunos sobre todo) y que puede tener su efecto sobre las lagunas de Alcazar por su cercana. Os dejo el enlace

http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid...nyo-20084.html

Saludos tristes

----------


## falegre1

> yo tambien soy daimieleo y no puedo estar de acueedo contigo,aqui sabemos que tenemos un tesoro en nuestras queridas tablas, pero sabemos que mientras el acuifero no se recupere, los rios corran, y los agricultores cambien su mentalidad, somos conscientes de que las tablas seguiran corriendo peligro.Pero de eso a que pensemos que es un espacio inutil y baldio va un mundo, y me resulta doloroso que pienses asi.Mejor hariamos todos en dejar de hacer esos comentarios y hacer presion para que la clase politica nos devuelva ,con sus planes hidrologicos lo que Daimiel fue hace 40 o 50 aos: el oasis de La Mancha


videntemente de tus palabras me consta que tu opinin no es esa, de lo cual me alegro. Te garantizo que lo que digo lo hago con conocimiento de causa, casi toda mi familia vive aqu, y digo aqu porque estas palabras las escribo ahora mismo desde Daimiel. jala y tu opinin fuera tan generalizada como dices, pero no lo creo... lo que escribo lo hago por que lo he odo muchas veces y no porque me lo hayan contado. No estoy de acuerdo en que toda la culpa sea de los agricultores y de los polticos. Los primeros son o al menos han sido hasta hace poco casi todos los habitantes de Daimiel. Porque como tu bien sabes nuestros paisanos estn muy vinculados con la agricultora, bien sea como dedicacin diaria o como aficin de fin de semana. En Daimiel la mayor parte de las familias tienen algn terrenito en el que plantar hortaliza, unas cepejas o cuando menos tener una piscinita o un albercn para darse un bao en verano. Y quien no los tiene va a la huerta del vecino o del amigo. Y toda ese agua sale del mismo sitio, del acuifero y en muchos casos de manera ilegal. Por lo tanto como digo, con la agricultura estamos vinculados todos los habitantes de esta zona. Los segundos solo dan a la poblacin lo que pide y si los votantes no exigen de forma clara y mayoritaria cambios en la poltica hidraulica y agraria, los polticos simplemente no se preocupan por promoverlos. 

Pero bueno, como digo creo que esa opinin que antes era generalizada ahora va cambiando y como muestra este foro, pero an no es suficiente!!!.

Siento haberte herido con mis palabras, no quiero crear polmica contigo, nada ms lejos de la realidad, mi lucha es la tuya, pero creo que a las cosas hay que llamarlas por su nombre.

Un saludo

----------


## manchegoenmadrid

> He votado que s. En parte, porque lo deseo y deseo que la gente cambie y tome conciencia de lo que ms les beneficia. 
> 
> An as, soy bastante escptico. Hoy sin ir ms lejos he encontrado una noticia de eso que llaman algunos "poner en valor la zona" (para algunos sobre todo) y que puede tener su efecto sobre las lagunas de Alcazar por su cercana. Os dejo el enlace
> 
> http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid...nyo-20084.html
> 
> Saludos tristes


Increble, no aprendemos. Un campo de Golf!!! Que asco de polticos, luego ha hacerse la foto en las Tablas (llenas grtacias a la proppia naturaleza y no a ellos). Yo estuve nohace mucho en las lagunas de Alcazar y daba gusto verlas llenas de Patos, Garzas, Flamencos y Gaviotas reidoras.
La CHG y los "plticos" piden a los regantes que cumplan la ley y no derrochen agua,  mientras nostors hacemos campos de golf igual que en Murica, y seguimos sacando agua innecesaria.
Algn da la Naturaleza se revelar contra todo esto. 
Mirar en Japn la descgracia que est aolando a esa gente. El Mar se ha vengado del pais que ms lo esquilma y destruye. Si no aprendemos a respetar el mundo donde vivimos...

----------


## No Registrado

Seamos serios. No equiparemos la desgracia de Japn a un "castigo divino".

 Ya lo que le faltaba a los pobres japoneses, el ataque de los beatos.

Muy mal el campo de golf, sobre todo porque llevar asociado un desarrollo urbanstico insostenible.
 No tengo nada contra el golf, aunque no lo practico, debe ser relajante. Pero su presencia en Espaa se est asociando (y con razn) a despilfarro, corrupcin y destrozo medioambiental.

----------


## Lujn

> Increble, no aprendemos. Un campo de Golf!!! Que asco de polticos, luego ha hacerse la foto en las Tablas (llenas grtacias a la proppia naturaleza y no a ellos). Yo estuve nohace mucho en las lagunas de Alcazar y daba gusto verlas llenas de Patos, Garzas, Flamencos y Gaviotas reidoras.
> La CHG y los "plticos" piden a los regantes que cumplan la ley y no derrochen agua,  mientras nostors hacemos campos de golf igual que en Murica, y seguimos sacando agua innecesaria.
> Algn da la Naturaleza se revelar contra todo esto. 
> Mirar en Japn la descgracia que est aolando a esa gente. El Mar se ha vengado del pais que ms lo esquilma y destruye. Si no aprendemos a respetar el mundo donde vivimos...


1 El mar no tiene consciencia para poder vengarse de nadie.
2 En el caso de que as fuera, qu le hicieron los de Indonesia para que les castigara con otra gran ola?




> Seamos serios. No equiparemos la desgracia de Japn a un "castigo divino".
> 
>  Ya lo que le faltaba a los pobres japoneses, el ataque de los beatos.
> 
> Muy mal el campo de golf, sobre todo porque llevar asociado un desarrollo urbanstico insostenible.
>  No tengo nada contra el golf, aunque no lo practico, debe ser relajante. Pero su presencia en Espaa se est asociando (y con razn) a despilfarro, corrupcin y destrozo medioambiental.


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. En todo menos en lo de los beatos. No hay por qu serlo para decir lo que ha dicho manchegoenmadrid.

----------


## Calatravo

> Muy mal el campo de golf, sobre todo porque llevar asociado un desarrollo urbanstico insostenible.
> 
> No tengo nada contra el golf, aunque no lo practico, debe ser relajante. Pero su presencia en Espaa se est asociando (y con razn) a despilfarro, corrupcin y destrozo medioambiental.


El procedimiento es de sobra conocido. 
Ahora construyen el campo de golf. Posteriormente en el PGOU del municipio se proceder a la recalificacin de las parcelas adyacentes a dicho campo de golf.

Por ltimo alguien construir utilizando como pueril reclamo el campo de golf para que la gente compre (personalmente, para mi nunca sera algo determinante para comprar una casa)

Para que veis el impacto que indudablemente tendr, mirad este mapa donde aparece marcado la zona donde se construir el campo y la cercana de una de las lagunas. Desde luego est bien clarito que quieren hacer crecer el municipio hacia el oeste, puesto que hacia el este estn limitados por la va ferroviaria. Teclead "vivero abedul" y os aparece el emplazamiento

http://maps.google.es/maps?client=fi...ed=0CCEQ8gEwAA

----------


## No Registrado

Lo de beato, a lo mejor es exagerado, pero es que ya estn saliendo comentarios de todo tipo, aumentados por la tremenda conectividad de internet, asignando la tragedia a castigos divinos de todo tipo, y ya es lo que faltaba a esa gente que aunque como todos los pueblos hayan cometido errores, hoy en da son un ejemplo de civismo y de superacin.

 El mapa de Calatravo, deja ver clarsimamente las intenciones del ayuntamiento y los especuladores que hay detrs (si no son los mismos). Lo cual deja al descubierto la afirmacin de falegre1 en cuanto a que a una parte importante de la poblacin de la zona le importa un pimiento la recuperacin del acufero y de los humedales manchegos.

----------


## albertillovernel

Bsicamente, el anuncio del intento de campo de golf en Alczar (el cual deseo que se quede en eso, -un intento-) obedece fielmente a las reglas del sistema econmico que nos quieren vender como _nico e inmejorable_, a saber: 

1) Tmese un recurso natural nico e irrepetible, de caracter *pblico*.
2) *Privatcese el bien pblico* por una cantidad irrisoria -"te compro el secarral junto a la laguna por 4 €..." 
3) Disese un plan insostenible, especulativo y econmicamente inviable, que se vender al ayuntamiento de turno (o en conjuncin con l) bajo el lema "bienestar, progreso y puestos de trabajo..." 
4) Ejectese el proyecto, profundizando en lo posible en su impacto medioambiental y duplicando/triplicando el presupuesto -verdadero _beneficio empresarial_, ya que la gestin ser deficitaria y es sabido de antemano- 
5) Una vez completado, inaugrese a bombo y platillo -ltima relacin entre promotor y proyecto-, 
6) Cuando el proyecto comience su andadura y demuestre ser un fiasco, *hgase pblico lo privado*, para que sus prdidas sean pagadas a escote por tod@s l@s ciudadan@s (bueno, por _tod@s_ no, ya que los promotores se habrn encargado de resguardar sus ganancias (botn) en algn paraso fiscal, a salvo de los terribles impuestos...  

As ha sido siempre y ser mientras mantengamos el chiringuito inmundo de esta economa. de veras estn tan mal informados estos especuladores como para creer que a la gente le sobra dinero, tiempo o ganas para ponerse a jugar al golf??
Por supuesto, estas actuaciones requieren de 3 patas al menos: especulador, administracin _untada_, (todos ellos cmplices necesarios del desastre medioambiental), y una sociedad anestesiada ante la injusticia (cmplice eventual por permitir el atropello).

Por supuesto, los promotores/especuladores saben que el tiempo y la informacin corren en su contra, con lo cual no me extraara que este anuncio haya coincidido con el inicio del perodo de alegaciones necesario por ley antes de darle visos de legalidad al proyecto, con vistas a que la gente no llegue ms all de la publicidad comprada por ellos y no se pare a investigar las consecuencias nefastas que pueda tener; y por supuesto, la entrada en accin de la maquinaria ser inmediata e irreversible, practicando la tctica de _tierra quemada_ (en este caso, removida por la maquinaria) para que, caso de tener alguna sentencia desfavorable en alguna instancia judicial, ya no exista el bien a proteger porque habr sido arrasado previamente... Si ocurre, la multa se aade al montante presupuestado, que posteriormente ser socializado en cuanto el proyecto se ponga en marcha y tenga prdidas.  

Saludos.

----------


## saihguadiana

Aprovechando un hueco, os pongo las graficas actualizadas.

Alcazar


Daimiel (por encima del 604)


Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias saihguadiana por la información como siempre tan esclarecedora.
Sólo una pregunta: ¿los picos que aparecen en las gráficas se corresponden con momentos de lluvia localizada? porque aparecen casi todos a las 22:00. y eso es raro.

----------


## perdiguera

He tomado el primer y último gráfico puestos por saihguadiana en el foro de los pozos de Alcazar y Daimiel y sale lo siguiente:
Desde el 07/01/2011, fecha de la primera toma subida al foro, hasta el 17/03/2011, fecha de la última, las subidas de nivel, relativas, han sido las siguientes:
Alcazar: 3 metros
Daimiel: 3,55 metros
En 69 días.
Si esto sigue así los ojos volverán a brotar. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## saihguadiana

> Gracias saihguadiana por la información como siempre tan esclarecedora.
> Sólo una pregunta: ¿los picos que aparecen en las gráficas se corresponden con momentos de lluvia localizada? porque aparecen casi todos a las 22:00. y eso es raro.


No corresponden a lluvia localizada, supongo que sera por temperatura del terreno, pero seguro que alguien nos puede decir alguna otra teoria

Un saludo

----------


## DonQuijote

Supongo que los picos se deben a que por la noche hay tarifa nocturna y ponen en marcha las bombas (no solo las de los pivots si no tambien las que llenan los depositos que abastecen a Daimiel, Alcazar, etc.), entonces el nivel baja sensiblemente. Por la mañana las bombas se paran y el nivel se iguala e incluso se recupera pues aun sigue produciendose la recarga por infiltracion de rios y lluvia.
Realmente desconozco si se riega por la noche, quiza algun agricultor lo sepa.
Saludos.

----------


## aginesg

Son tan similares la de Alcazar y la de Daimiel, sin descartar al calentamiento del terreno y los riegos ya que este punto tambien lo he estado valorando,  y tambien creo que es por los pozos, pero creo que es el factor de varias variables. 
No lo he conseguido demostrar, pero creo que tambien influye las fases de la luna, debe de ser parecido a las mareas. Ya digo no he conseguido demostar. Hay desniveles tan bruscos que solo se consigue con una recuperacion rapida del nivel una vez que se extrae agua, sino la subida seria mucho mas lineal.   

Gracias SaihGuadiana por el dato, hemos superado los 604 metros, casi el nivel del las tablas, ya queda menos para que llegue a los 606 cota para mantener el caudal en el Molino de Molemocho de forma permanente durante todo el año.

----------


## lectorenlassombras

Entiendo que sobre una medición de este tipo donde la superficie del agua se encuentra a presión atmosférica, el nivel se ve afectado por los cambios de presión en el aire, incluso si se trata de un pozo abierto en su parte superior al aire simplemente el viento podría hacer un efecto venturi que modificase bruscamente el nivel del pozo.

----------


## saihguadiana

> Entiendo que sobre una medición de este tipo donde la superficie del agua se encuentra a presión atmosférica, el nivel se ve afectado por los cambios de presión en el aire, incluso si se trata de un pozo abierto en su parte superior al aire simplemente el viento podría hacer un efecto venturi que modificase bruscamente el nivel del pozo.


Hola, el viento y el efecto venturi descartado, los pozos estan dentro de arquetas cerradas con candado, el aire no puede entrar, respira por las juntas, pero no puede afectarle el aire.

Un saludo

----------


## lectorenlassombras

Desconozco la instalación de las mediciones, por lo que solo aventuro posibilidades. 
A lo que me refería no es que el aire mueva directamente al captador, sino que por efecto venturi en la boca del pozo, provoque una presión/depresion que haga variar el nivel unos milímetros.

----------


## jason

Aunque yo no puedo aportar datos técnicos y me limito a leeros con avidez sólo decir que, aunque en la zona de CR capital y la del acuífero 24 este último episodio no ha dejado grandes cantidades de agua, por la zona de Daimiel, Puerto Lápice, y sobre, todo la Mancha toledana y conquense los registros han tenido que ser bastante altos.

La Mancha conquense en su mayoría es acuífero 23 y lo que no, es el nacimiento de Gigüela, Záncara y tributarios. Y la Mancha toledana viene a ser Gigüela y tributarios con lo que ese agua de alguna manera sirve en la recarga del 23. Buenas noticias.

----------


## manchegoenmadrid

> 1º El mar no tiene consciencia para poder vengarse de nadie.
> 2º En el caso de que así fuera, ¿qué le hicieron los de Indonesia para que les castigara con otra gran ola?
> 
> 
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. En todo menos en lo de los beatos. No hay por qué serlo para decir lo que ha dicho manchegoenmadrid.



A ver, creo que me he explicado mal o no me habéis entendido. No estoy diciendo que los de Japón sea merecido ni muchísimo menos. simplemente digo que la naturaleza se revela muchas veces ante nosotros.  Por ejemplo, no os estrañe que si vuelve a haber aguan en los ojos del Guadiana, se produzca un hundimiento masivo de tierra debido a la turba que ha ardido y dejado hueca la tierra en muchos lugares.
Lo de Beato.. ..pues no lo soy desde luego, pero entiendo que haya sido un lapsus, no lo tengo en cuenta.
Lo de la conciencia del Mar, ya entra en un tipo de creencias y todas respetables.

Aclarado esto (espero) centrémonos en lo importante, que es volver a ver al acuífero 23 rebosando Agua. Parece que la primavera va a volver a ser lluviosa según los modelos a largo plazo.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Aclarado esto (espero) centrémonos en lo importante, que es volver a ver al acuífero 23 rebosando Agua. Parece que la primavera va a volver a ser lluviosa según los modelos a largo plazo.


Tienes toda la razón; centrándonos en las medidas expuestas por Saihguadiana, parece que ya vemos cómo el agua del acuífero debería comenzar a asomar en el pre-parque de las Tablas y, si sigue así, a finales de la primavera podríamos ver agua en Escoplillo. Además, y lo que es más importante, el acuífero comienza a recobrar su equilibrio natural, que no es otro que una situación en la que el nivel del agua -más alta en las zonas de infiltración, de Alcázar hacia el Oeste- presiona para establecer un flujo este-suroeste hasta la zona de descarga situada en los Ojos. De momento, la diferencia piezométrica está en 5 metros, aunque es probable que aguas abajo de los Ojos, y debido al gran caudal que está aportando el Azuer, pueda situarse el nivel hasta un par de metros más alto (a 605-606 msnm, que es la cota de coronación de la presa de Puente Navarro, apenas 2 metros por debajo del vaso de la laguna del Escoplilo, o 4 bajo la laguna Albuera)
Así, en tanto las precipitaciones sean normales (incluso bajas, como pudimos comprobar en las gráficas del compañero Saihguadiana de los últimos 2 años), los niveles tenderán a subir progresivamente. 
Siempre y cuando las prácticas depredadoras del agua lo permitan, claro...el último verano se extrajeron, -estimando por la variación de niveles-, entre 300 y 400 Hm3 en tres meses, y eso que el año fue el más lluvioso de la historia y el terreno estaba empapado...esta inercia, esta inmovilidad ante situaciones climatológicas cambiantes es la que nos lleva al desastre; la extracción debería reducirse a la mitad para que el llenado del acuífero pueda seguir progresando los próximos años, cuando previsiblemente las precipitaciones ya no sean tan generosas. 

Es de lógica; si se regara menos, el acuífero subiría lo suficiente para que en gran parte de la zona sobreexplotada, los cultivos leñosos tuvieran humedad a pocos metros de la superficie como para desarrollarse, pero se prefiere asegurar el beneficio rápido y ver como el agua fluye sobre la tierra (y a ser posible bajo el sol, que eso de regar de noche está anticuado) 

Saludos.

----------


## albertillovernel

Por cierto; el desembalse de Peñarroya ha pasado de 1,03 Hm³ el martes a 0,75Hm³ el miércoles y sólo 0,56 Hm³ ayer...*¡se ha reducido a la mitad en 3 días!*! ¿Es esto  posible, cuando el nivel del embalse no ha variado y la presa es de labio fijo? (volumen embalse: 50,74 Hm³ = 105,7% de la capacidad) ¿o tiene pinta de ser fallo de lectura, cuando además hace menos de 3 días que dejó de llover por la zona?

----------


## Calatravo

> Por cierto; el desembalse de Peñarroya ha pasado de 1,03 Hm³ el martes a 0,75Hm³ el miércoles y sólo 0,56 Hm³ ayer...*¡se ha reducido a la mitad en 3 días!*! ¿Es esto  posible, cuando el nivel del embalse no ha variado y la presa es de labio fijo? (volumen embalse: 50,74 Hm³ = 105,7% de la capacidad) ¿o tiene pinta de ser fallo de lectura, cuando además hace menos de 3 días que dejó de llover por la zona?


Tiene que ser un error. Yo pienso lo mismo, almacenando los 50,7hm3 a que nos tiene acostumbrados, sin variar este dato y sin posibilidad de regulación al ser de labio fijo no puede pasar el caudal vertido de 12m3/s a la mitad.

Igualmente, no sé si será error, pero Pto. de Vallehermoso baja sostenidamente y ya va por 5,5hm3. Si continuan en ese plan lo dejan vacío rapidamente.Puede que sea por las obras de la conexión con La Cabezuela, quien sabe.....

----------


## saihguadiana

> Por cierto; el desembalse de Peñarroya ha pasado de 1,03 Hm³ el martes a 0,75Hm³ el miércoles y sólo 0,56 Hm³ ayer...*¡se ha reducido a la mitad en 3 días!*! ¿Es esto  posible, cuando el nivel del embalse no ha variado y la presa es de labio fijo? (volumen embalse: 50,74 Hm³ = 105,7% de la capacidad) ¿o tiene pinta de ser fallo de lectura, cuando además hace menos de 3 días que dejó de llover por la zona?


Hola Albert, acabo de revisar los valores de toda la semana pasada del embalse y el aforo aguas abajo, y no tengo ningun cambio de consideracion.
¿de donde has sacado esos datos?

Un saludo

----------


## albertillovernel

> Hola Albert, acabo de revisar los valores de toda la semana pasada del embalse y el aforo aguas abajo, y no tengo ningun cambio de consideracion.
> ¿de donde has sacado esos datos?
> 
> Un saludo


De la propia página del SAIH, en "datos hidrológicos del día anterior"...no he descargado los de la base de datos, pero suelen coincidir; a veces sí he notado que cuando hay fallos con la conexión al servidor (días en que no es posible acceder los datos), suele variar el caudal aportado al río, como si el período que falla no estuviera contabilizado, pero hoy lo que da es un caudal de la mitad de lo que venía siendo habitual las dos últimas semanas.

Un saludo

----------


## Vins

Excelentes noticias de los pozos ofrecidos por saihguadiana. Se superan los 604m en Daimiel, y eso es un gran logro, más aún teniendo en cuenta que la tendencia no parece haber variado a pesar de las relativamente escasas precipitaciones de los últimos meses.
Las variaciones que comentáis, sincronizadas en los dos puntos de control y que generalmente se dan sobre las 20:00 son muy llamativas y en mi opinión sólo son achacables a una causa artificial. Supongo que por la puesta en marcha de los pozos de abastecimiento o riego (aunque supongo que hay poco que regar ahora). La tarifa nocturna que comenta el compañero Quijote puede ser un buena explicación para esa sincronización. Pero me surge una duda: ¿la mayoría de los pozos funcionan con gasóleo, no?...

He encontrado unos mapas en la red, en concreto el que os muestro por el diseño parece del ejército, y da unas cotas para el vaso de la Albuera bastante completas y a la vez sorprendentemente bajas, a ver que opináis vosotros:


Os adjunto también uno del IGN, en el que he puesto en rojo las cotas que aparecen en el del ejército: 


Uno más, también del IGN, Este tiene un sombreado, que parece estar ensamblado según un modelo digital del terreno con más detalle que el que ofrecen de manera visual con las curvas de nivel, y se intuye efectivamente una zona más baja que la que reflejan con la cota 607:



Según esto, que el agua asome en la Albuera es cuestión de días...

Para la zona del Escoplillo, los mapas no dan tantos detalles, si bien parece que esta algo más alta. Por los comentarios que hacéis los que sois de la zona, el agua solía ser más estable y aparecer antes aquí con respecto a la Albuera. Supongo que al estar algo más al este y más pegado al cauce del Guadiana garantiza un nivel piezométrico algo mayor, sobre todo cuando este tiende a bajar durante el estío (suponiendo nieveles próximos al régimen natural).

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenas noches, Vins: Muy buena recopilación de mapas! Me parece más fiable el último mapa del IGN, además de muy bien maquetado... Y si da 607 msnm como cota del vaso de la Albuera, la realidad no andará muy lejos. Lo malo es que esa zona queda justo entre la carretera CM-4102 y el carreterín Daimiel-Las Tablas, es muy difícil llegar hasta la zona donde probablemente aparecerá el agua en unos meses...(muchos caminos están cortados). 
En cuanto a Escoplillo, el nivel del fondo de la laguna debe ser unos 608 msnm, pero está más cerca del cauce del Azuer y por tanto, aunque sea por infiltración lateral del agua que lleva actualmente el río, el nivel piezométrico bajo ella debe estar algo más alto (es posible que a 605-606 msnm, si nos guiamos por el estudio que la CHG realizó a principios de Enero, en el cual se exponía la presencia del nivel piezométrico intersecando la superficie junto al molino de Griñón). Es decir, significaría que hay agua a escasos 2 metros de aflorar por alguna de las lagunas de Daimiel; aquellas que se secaron en los primeros '70 del siglo pasado, cuando se canalizó el Guadiana y rompieron los estratos impermeables que impedían el vaciado del acuífero aguas abajo de las Tablas. Solo esa noticia merecería más de una portada, la espero expectante.
Saludos!

----------


## jason

> cuando se canalizó el Guadiana y rompieron los estratos impermeables que impedían el vaciado del acuífero aguas abajo de las Tablas


¿Está comprobada esa rotura del "tapón" del acuífero?. Si fuese así sería muy complicado si no imposible la recuperación de todo el antiguo ecosistema...

----------


## aginesg

Hola Alberto ¿Que zona fue la que se rompio o sufrio la rotura? me ocurre igual que a Jason, no conozco bien el detalle de este tema y no se como afecta al ecosistema, las tablas, etc, agradeceria que se comentara. Recuerdo que el año pasado se comento que las Tablas perdieron altura cuando fue canalizado el Guadiana a la altura de Puente Navarro, que si hubieran estado es su foto natural, pero no se si es lo mismo.

Gracias y saludos

----------


## albertillovernel

> Hola Alberto ¿Que zona fue la que se rompio o sufrio la rotura? me ocurre igual que a Jason, no conozco bien el detalle de este tema y no se como afecta al ecosistema, las tablas, etc, agradeceria que se comentara. Recuerdo que el año pasado se comento que las Tablas perdieron altura cuando fue canalizado el Guadiana a la altura de Puente Navarro, que si hubieran estado es su foto natural, pero no se si es lo mismo.


Buenas noches;
Si conoceis Puente Navarro, se nota perfectamente que el nivel al que se sitúa el fondo del cauce del Guadiana (artificial y profundizado durante las obras de desecación) se encuentra a unos 599-600 msnm, mientras que el cauce del antiguo puente y del molino están de 3 a 5 metros por encima de aquel. Las obras de roturación en la zona del parque hoy denominada "de restauración" (fue puesta en cultivo desde 1970 hasta la creación del parque en 1973) ocasionaron que el agua de las Tablas y del acuífero corriera libremente y se perdiera Guadiana abajo. 
Sabemos por testimonios que las lagunas se secaron a principios de los '70 (los Ojos brotaron durante 10 años más, hasta 1982); coincidiendo con las obras de desecación que afectaron al interior de las Tablas y que desencadenaron las denuncias que pusieron fin a la barbarie con su paralización cautelar en 1972 y la definitiva en 1973 con la declaración de una pequeña zona como parque Nacional (y los responsables se fueron de rositas, como ya sabemos, tras haber malversado fondos públicos para su apuesta personal por destruir la zona) 
Es decir, el nivel del acuífero descendió rápidamente en toda la zona desde aproximadamente 610-612 msnm (la cota de muchas de las lagunas daimieleñas) hasta 600 msnm, -cota hasta la que se profundizó el cauce del Guadiana en Puente Navarro-, sólo un par de años tras comenzar la desecación de la parte Oeste de las Tablas; Por tanto, el acuífero no puede llenarse a mayor cota si dejamos el "tapón" de las Tablas -la canalización artificial- abierto.  

Ahí tenemos un nudo gordiano; El cauce artificial del Guadiana se excavó rompiendo varios estratos de roca que tienen pinta de ser bastante impermeables (sobre ellos se encaja lateralmente el cuerpo de compuertas de la presa), y ya se verá en verano si comienzan a producirse filtraciones al cauce procedentes del acuífero -si el nivel sube lo suficiente- y de qué cuantía son. 
La presa de Puente Navarro, que en principio cumplió la función de retener y mantener los niveles de la lámina de agua en la zona de restauración de las Tablas podría, a medio plazo, convertirse en la pieza clave que permita o no la recarga del acuífero a niveles superiores a los 600 msnm en la zona, conteniendo la descarga de éste hacia el cauce artificial. 

Se supone -por otro lado-, que el acuífero continúa algunos km más hacia el Oeste, por lo que sería interesante, si las aguas dejan de fluir por el Azuer y Cigüela en verano -esperemos que no- que se comprobase si existen surgencias del acuífero en el encauzamiento del Guadiana aguas abajo de Puente Navarro y cual es su cuantía, ya que si ésta fuera grande, podrían complicar bastante la recarga a niveles más altos que los actuales.

Saludos.

----------


## aginesg

> Buenas noches;
> Si conoceis Puente Navarro, se nota perfectamente que el nivel al que se sitúa el fondo del cauce del Guadiana (artificial y profundizado durante las obras de desecación) se encuentra a unos 599-600 msnm, mientras que el cauce del antiguo puente y del molino están de 3 a 5 metros por encima de aquel. Las obras de roturación en la zona del parque hoy denominada "de restauración" (fue puesta en cultivo desde 1970 hasta la creación del parque en 1973) ocasionaron que el agua de las Tablas y del acuífero corriera libremente y se perdiera Guadiana abajo. 
> Sabemos por testimonios que las lagunas se secaron a principios de los '70 (los Ojos brotaron durante 10 años más, hasta 1982); coincidiendo con las obras de desecación que afectaron al interior de las Tablas y que desencadenaron las denuncias que pusieron fin a la barbarie con su paralización cautelar en 1972 y la definitiva en 1973 con la declaración de una pequeña zona como parque Nacional (y los responsables se fueron de rositas, como ya sabemos, tras haber malversado fondos públicos para su apuesta personal por destruir la zona) 
> Es decir, el nivel del acuífero descendió rápidamente en toda la zona desde aproximadamente 610-612 msnm (la cota de muchas de las lagunas daimieleñas) hasta 600 msnm, -cota hasta la que se profundizó el cauce del Guadiana en Puente Navarro-, sólo un par de años tras comenzar la desecación de la parte Oeste de las Tablas; Por tanto, el acuífero no puede llenarse a mayor cota si dejamos el "tapón" de las Tablas -la canalización artificial- abierto.  
> 
> Ahí tenemos un nudo gordiano; El cauce artificial del Guadiana se excavó rompiendo varios estratos de roca que tienen pinta de ser bastante impermeables (sobre ellos se encaja lateralmente el cuerpo de compuertas de la presa), y ya se verá en verano si comienzan a producirse filtraciones al cauce procedentes del acuífero -si el nivel sube lo suficiente- y de qué cuantía son. 
> La presa de Puente Navarro, que en principio cumplió la función de retener y mantener los niveles de la lámina de agua en la zona de restauración de las Tablas podría, a medio plazo, convertirse en la pieza clave que permita o no la recarga del acuífero a niveles superiores a los 600 msnm en la zona, conteniendo la descarga de éste hacia el cauce artificial. 
> 
> Se supone -por otro lado-, que el acuífero continúa algunos km más hacia el Oeste, por lo que sería interesante, si las aguas dejan de fluir por el Azuer y Cigüela en verano -esperemos que no- que se comprobase si existen surgencias del acuífero en el encauzamiento del Guadiana aguas abajo de Puente Navarro y cual es su cuantía, ya que si ésta fuera grande, podrían complicar bastante la recarga a niveles más altos que los actuales.
> ...


Gracias Alberto, por la explicación tan ilustrosa, ya que me da idea de daño que se ha realizado no solo a niveles del preparque, y de todas las riveras de los rios colindantes y de todo el acuifero, sino que la misma practica de la canalizacion de rios ha llegado a tales niveles de eliminar las barreras, para formar presas naturales en los rios y en este caso la que formaba las tablas. 
Esta claro que lo que vemos ahora no tiene mucho que ver de lo que originalmente eran los rios en todo el acuifero. 
Ahora mi pregunta ver si el daño puede ser reparado, entiendo que no porque si se ha tenido que contruir la presa de puente Navarro es por algo, esta presa ha sido una de mis grandes dudas en todo este tiempo que he estado enganchado a este foro. 
Si el nivel del acuifero llegaba a ese nivel de 610-612 msnm, la extensión inundable de las tablas y del preparque era mucho mas amplia.

La próxima visita, la volveré a realizar otra vez, a Puente Navarro, quiero ver los comentarios a los que haces referencia. En todas mis visitas a este lugar, no he sido capaz de deducir estos datos, junto con la presa de Morenillo que no se el desnivel que ocasiona a ambos, aunque creo que debe de ser poco.   

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## jemasan

El encauzamiento artificial del Guadiana en toda la zona hizo un gran daño en su momento a todas las lagunas de Daimiel y ahora es posible tambien que influya en su recuperación porque el agua que mane del acuifero mas delante de Puentenavarro dificultará la subida del acuífero por encima de su cota.
Para volver a ver la zona como era antes de la canalización se debería hacer pasar el agua por los ojos de los antiguos puentes de los molinos,se inunde lo que se inunde,no sería una obra más del hombre contra la naturaleza sino dejar el río en las mismas condiciones que estaba antes de su canalización.
Esto crearía una reserva de agua importantísima,no solo la que se vería en superficie en las riberas de Daimiel,sino que además este agua serviría de freno para toda la superficie del acuífero y si son de 3 a 5 metros lo que se bajo
ó el cauce del Guadiana pues imaginaros la cantidad de agua que se podría sujetar en todo el acuífero.

----------


## jason

Gracias  :Wink: , no creía que el encauzamiento aguas abajo de Puente Navarro hubiese causado tanto daño.

----------


## perdiguera

Noticia de hoy que hay que tomar con cautela.

http://www.crdiario.com/noticia.php/10071

La CHG considera que la recarga del Acuífero 23 podría elevarse a 750 Hm3
El presidente de la confederación ha dicho que estos datos han de tomarse con "cautela"

En cualquier caso, ha explicado, los datos recogidos en la red de piezómetros que mantiene la CHG indican que el nivel medio del Acuífero 23 ha subido en seis metros.

----------


## No Registrado

> El encauzamiento artificial del Guadiana en toda la zona hizo un gran daño en su momento a todas las lagunas de Daimiel y ahora es posible tambien que influya en su recuperación porque el agua que mane del acuifero mas delante de Puentenavarro dificultará la subida del acuífero por encima de su cota.
> Para volver a ver la zona como era antes de la canalización se debería hacer pasar el agua por los ojos de los antiguos puentes de los molinos,se inunde lo que se inunde,no sería una obra más del hombre contra la naturaleza sino dejar el río en las mismas condiciones que estaba antes de su canalización.
> Esto crearía una reserva de agua importantísima,no solo la que se vería en superficie en las riberas de Daimiel,sino que además este agua serviría de freno para toda la superficie del acuífero y si son de 3 a 5 metros lo que se bajo
> ó el cauce del Guadiana pues imaginaros la cantidad de agua que se podría sujetar en todo el acuífero.


pues claro que esa es la unica solucion que hay y todos lo sabemos. pero no solamente abrir el cauce original por los molinos de Daimiel, sino desde el embalse de Peñarrolla habria que dejar correr el agua por su cauce , y esto lo sabe toda la gente que vive en esta comarca, inluida la CHG pero es mejormirar hacia otro lado. de verdad no sabeis como me gustaria que hubiese oto episodio de lluvias como el del año pasado, para uqe la naturalezanos devolviese lo que cuatro mangantes nos han quitado

----------


## Vins

Muy visual ese análisis de la zona de Puente navarro! En la página del IGN se pueden consultar fotogramas aéreos tomados entre 1977 y 1983. Recuerdo que todavía se veía agua en el cauce del Guadiana en los Ojos, y corroborando lo que comenta Albertillovernel, las lagunas de la Albuera y Escoplillo se aprecian secas. No puedo aportar las imágenes, ya que por algún problema de configuración con los plugins necesarios no puedo visualizar correctamente esa sección del IGN.
Os dejo el enlace por si alguno lo consigue:

http://www.cnig.es/visir2/visualizador.asp

Por cierto, esa "nueva noticia" parece calcada a una del año pasado, de hecho diría que es la misma.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Por cierto, esa "nueva noticia" parece calcada a una del año pasado, de hecho diría que es la misma.


Es que es la misma del pasado año, jeje! Hay que reciclar todo lo posible, pero las noticias...

----------


## albertillovernel

Por cierto, malas noticias: ayer estuve recorriendo el valle del Azuer en bici hasta Griñón, y ya pude oír la _obertura_ a 4 motores, preludio de la _sinfonía de riegos_ extrayendo agua... por las zonas donde no se oía nada, los tubos de riego de aspersión ya estaban montaditos, y los pivots prestos para arrancar. -lo que viene siendo el _riego preventivo_, endémico de la zona-. Como no venga Abril cargadito de lluvia, no tardarán en parar el aumento de niveles del acuífero. 
Y cambiando de tema, respecto al caudal de Peñarroya, ¿no podría ser que a través de las acequias de riego se estén derivando los 4-6 m3/s que faltan para completar el caudal de desembalse de 10-12 m3/s que venía siendo habitual las últimas 4 semanas? Ya me puedo creer prácticamente todo de los desaprensivos.
Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

¿temporada de riegos cuando aun hay charcos y se preveen nuevas lluvias?  :Confused: 
Pero..... ¿van a sembrar arroz?  :Frown:

----------


## saihguadiana

No solo por donde dice el compañero, toda la zona empieza a coger agua, mal asunto.

Un saudo

----------


## albertillovernel

Esa es la definición de sobreexplotación: "saco agua para regar en Marzo, porque me parece y porque me sale de los c..." Tendrían que ponerse serios de una vez y decretar la veda de riego, como en la caza. Y quien riegue, multa al canto. No hay cabeza en la que entre que, recién llovido el terreno, los cultivos de primavera requieran agua ya (salvo que estén arando por arar, 4 veces al año, y se deseque el terreno, como creo que sucede en la mayor parte de casos)

Si el año pasado (el más húmedo de la historia) se sacaron 300 Hm3, éste con facilidad superarán los 500, sobre todo si comienzan tan pronto y, vistas las buenas lluvias del anterior, se han generalizado los cultivos incluso en parcelas que llevaban tiempo sin cultivar (pero aún así se araban)

Hasta que cada pozo no tenga un medidor precintado y se pague por m3 extraído, la gente seguirá despilfarrando el agua, sencillamente porque les sale gratis. Y lo mismo digo del gasóleo agrícola, (de automoción coloreado) subvencionado hasta la extenuación y que con él, en el mundillo agrícola, todo "listillo" defrauda y llena los depósitos de furgonetas, camiones y vehículos particulares. Si se acabara la subvención, habría que ver si se ponían a arar las riberas, los riscos, los caminos, las parcelas sin uso...con gasóleo a 1,3 o si sólo araban lo estrictamente necesario.

----------


## jason

Muy bien definido lo de riego preventivo... Y lo peor es que la mayoría de lo regado no será rentable ni para el que lo cultiva y si lo es se terminará tirando toda la producción...

Por cierto hoy he pasado por Argamasilla de Alba y el canal va cargadito. No sé cantidades pero me extraña que hace unas semanas fuera el doble de lo que es hoy...

----------


## Calatravo

> Por cierto hoy he pasado por Argamasilla de Alba y el canal va cargadito. No sé cantidades pero me extraña que hace unas semanas fuera el doble de lo que es hoy...


Pues según la página de la confederación Peñarroya sólo esta vertiendo 5,61m3/sg y para más inri el aforo de Vallehermoso baja sin parar, ya está en 5,23hm3.

Puede que esperen lluvias para esta primavera pero a falta de información que pueda aportar nuestro compañero "saihguadiana" sigo pensando que puede estar relacionado con la conducción a La Cabezuela.

----------


## nonimo

Por si os quereis entretener mientras vuelve a aparecer saihguadiana, la nueva página sobre los niveles piezométricos a lo que están los acuíferos:

http://sig.marm.es/recursossub/visor...ta=Piezometros

Seleccionais provincia o acuífero y luego medidas por piezómetro y en consultar niveles aparece la evolución en ellos.
Lástima que solo estén actualizados por el momento hasta octubre del año pasado.
 Y para los grandes entendidos :Big Grin: , caracteristicas de los sondeos así como calidad de las aguas. :Confused:

----------


## aginesg

Puede que esperen lluvias para esta primavera pero a falta de información que pueda aportar nuestro compañero "saihguadiana" sigo pensando que puede estar relacionado con la conducción a La Cabezuela.[/QUOTE]

Hola Calatravo una pregunta ¿cual es la conduccion de la Cabezuela? me has deja con la intriga.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola a todos, os dejo las graficas e intento despejar algunas dudas.
Alcazar


Daimiel


Tema Vallehermoso, es mas por seguridad que por otra cosa, es imposible contentar a todo el mundo, el embalse es muy pequeño y se llena muy rapidamente, por lo que el control se hace muy, pero que muy dificil, si dejas margen, alguna gente como calatravo dice que por que, si lo dejas arriba, llegan 2 tormentas y tienes que abrir inundando zona (inundable por cierto) del "vecino" y dice que CHG no ha tenido prevision y por eso se ha inundado, este mismo "vecino" llega el verano y dice que por abrieron y dejaron el embalse medio vacio. Lo dicho, imposible contentar a todo el mundo, se regula lo mejor posible, y (desde hace poco), hay gente realmente interesada en hacerlo bien.
Respecto al tema de sondeos, comentado por nonimo tanto los sondeos como la calidad del agua depende muchisimo de la zona.
Peñarroya, me reitero con lo de la cantidad de agua que sale, se supone que hacen aforos manuales periodicos y "ajustan" a estos, los valores del SAIH, pero en las ultimas semanas no hay cambios importantes

Por cierto, ayer se inaguro la potabilizadora de Cabezuela.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Muchas gracias pro tus gráficas, saihguadiana.

Una pregunta. ¿Podrías ponernos, por curiosidad, las mismas gráficas, pero desde el inicio del año hidrológico?, para tener una visión más general.

Y, si no es mucho pedir, también de éstos dos últimos buenos años hidrológicos, para ver el ascenso de los niveles con todo el agua que ha caído en este periodo de bonanza.

----------


## Manuel26

"saco agua para regar en Marzo, porque me parece y porque me sale de los c..."
Perdón esa es la definición de alguien que excusado bajo un pseudónimo y el anonimato que regala un foro, habla sin conocer lo que es agricultura, lo que es la economía y el cash flow. Regar tiene un coste, tanto en combustible, como en mantenimento de instalaciones y no creo que nadie aumente los costes de su explotación, para regar porque le sale de los c....
Hay otras frases en tu comentario que dejaré sin analizar, porque de verdad no merecen la pena...y te lo digo de verdad.
Espero que en un foro donde hay gente inteligente, no os dejéis llevar por el fanatismo, los insultos, y a veces un ecologismo barato sin fundamento, y que os recuerdo que está más subvencionado que una agricultura que representa más del 50% del PIB en Castilla-La Mancha. Y que pese a quien le pese, a supuesto la modernización, la industrialización...etc de nuestra comunidad.
pdt: no me escondo en el comentario bajo anonimato, os doy mi teléfono si lo queréis, para sentarnos y hablar.

----------


## REEGE

Bienvenido al foro, todos tenemos opinión aquí y siempre desde el respeto se puede debatir un tema... Desgraciadamente, siempre hay gente que eso no lo hace... Y como en todo, la agricultura tiene su gente ejemplar y los que no lo son tanto... Pero de todas formas se tiende a hacer una mejor agricultura, respetando más y mejor el entorno y transformando los sistemas de riego, ahorrando así mucho más...
Aunque de todo eso seguro tú sabes más que yo.
Te animo desde la cordialidad y el respeto, a que formes parte de éste gran foro donde todas las opiniones tienen cabida.
Un saludo y gracias por entrar.

----------


## manchegoenmadrid

http://www.oretania.es/asaja-ciudad-...o-23-a-la-chg/

----------


## manchegoenmadrid

en vez de ahorrar para lo saños de sequia...
Así nos va

----------


## Calatravo

> Tema Vallehermoso, es mas por seguridad que por otra cosa, es imposible contentar a todo el mundo, el embalse es muy pequeño y se llena muy rapidamente, por lo que el control se hace muy, pero que muy dificil, si dejas margen, alguna gente como calatravo dice que por que, si lo dejas arriba, llegan 2 tormentas y tienes que abrir inundando zona (inundable por cierto) del "vecino" y dice que CHG no ha tenido prevision y por eso se ha inundado, este mismo "vecino" llega el verano y dice que por abrieron y dejaron el embalse medio vacio. Lo dicho, imposible contentar a todo el mundo, se regula lo mejor posible, y (desde hace poco), hay gente realmente interesada en hacerlo bien.


Gracias por la información, no creas que soy de los que no valora lo que haceis. Desde luego que es un gran trabajo y no era mi intención criticarlo sino comentar la reducción de aforo y aventurar que quizá,  puesto que no poseo la información, dicha reducción podía estar vinculada a obras hidráulicas. 
Vayan por delante mis más sinceras disculpas si ha parecido de forma contraria y mi agradecimiento a saihguadiana por compartir con nosotros la información de que dispone. :Wink: 
Totalmente de acuerdo, el pantano es pequeño y en cuanto caen unos cuantos litros por la zona de Alhambra, se llena. 

Un saludo a todos

----------


## jason

Hola  Manuel, bienvenido al foro. 

Provengo de una familia de campesinos y sé lo que les costó salir adelante y lo que significó para ellos el agua. Dicho esto el uso que se ha hecho y se hace, no sólo en La Mancha, en todo España del agua para riego es abusivo. Y más en nuestra zona donde el equilibrio lleva roto mucho tiempo y si no se hace un gran esfuerzo irá a peor, y entonces no quedará agua ni para regar ni para beber.

Algunos pensamos que ya está bien  que unos pocos dispongan del agua de todos a su placer. Con precios irrisorios (cuando se paga y no se saca ilegalmente) y cultivando para acto seguido tirar a la basura (cuando se llega a recoger. Cuantos melones habré visto pudriéndose al sol...). Y mientras nuestros ríos secos, nuestros bosques arrasados y nuestra economía por los suelos.

Porque Manuel, seguimos en vagón de cola y , aunque digas que la agricultura representa el 50% del PIB de Castilla-La MAncha, yo no veo un duro de ese trozo del pastel.

Y no creas que soy el típico ecologista del que hablas. La verdad es que nunca se me ocurriría definirme como ecologista... Saludos.

----------


## pama

es una verguenza, que mientras los demas vamos contando litro a litro el agua que va entrando en el acuifero, estos señores quieran volver a vaciarlo, claro que espero que la chg conteste negativamente a esta petulancia por parte de asaja. y lo de los caudalimetros me parece todavia mas vergonzoso pues todos sabemos que estan casi todos amañados para que no marquen la realidad

----------


## Calatravo

> Hola Calatravo una pregunta ¿cual es la conduccion de la Cabezuela? me has deja con la intriga.


Aquí te dejo el documento donde se anuncia de manera resumida:

http://www.chguadiana.es/corps/chgua...hermoso(1).pdf

----------


## Dany86

Hola. Soy historiador y natural de Villarrubia de los Ojos (del Guadiana, era su nombre entero hasta el s.XVIII). Llevo meses siguiendo vuestros mensajes y datos sobre el tema. Y al final, me he animado a incluirme dentro de este grupo. En cuanto al tema actual sobre el nivel de los Ojos del Guadiana, es cierto que el nivel actual del acuífero esta demasiado bien si lo comparamos con hace dos años... pero también es cierto que las espectativas para este siglo en cuanto a precipitaciones, según la AEMET, no están mal hasta cierto punto y me explico: de aquí hasta el 2070 las precipitaciones serán mas o menos normales, pero en los 30 ultimos años del s. XXI se prevee una disminución del 30% de las precipitaciones debido al calentamiento global. ¿Hasta donde quiero llegar? Las administraciones se tienen que poner de acuerdo en limitar el consumo de agua de los agricultores principalmente, porque el concienciar a la poblacion de gastar menos agua en sus casas se está consiguiendo. Problema: por ejemplo, en la zona de Villarrubia, hay muchos chalets, edificados en la época del boom inmobiliario (con sus piscinas y todo), y en verano, esas piscinas se llenan con el agua del acuífero que para algo "es gratis"...  Bueno, iré aportando en sucesivos días mi granito de arena para que entendáis más lo que ha pasado en la que fue, una de las zonas con mayores humedales de toda Europa... Saludos.

----------


## sergi1907

Bienvenido al foro Dany86 :Smile: 

Como historiador y natural de la zona, seguro que tienes mucho que aportar al foro.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## No Registrado

No os preocupéis, no van a dejar que los Ojos vuelvan a manar:

http://www.oretania.es/asaja-ciudad-...o-23-a-la-chg/

----------


## Luján

> No os preocupéis, no van a dejar que los Ojos vuelvan a manar:
> 
> http://www.oretania.es/asaja-ciudad-...o-23-a-la-chg/


8 mensajes más arriba ya lo había puesto manchegoenmadrid.

Hay que mirar los hilos antes de poner cosas, para no repetirse.

----------


## Azakán

Por eso algunos nos oponemos y opondremos siempre a la "tubería manchega" o  Trasvase Tajo-La Mancha.

Quieren convertir a La Mancha en Murcia 2, otros más a chupar del río martir, del río Tajo. Por mucho que hable el (me lo reservo) de Barreda.

----------


## No Registrado

> 8 mensajes más arriba ya lo había puesto manchegoenmadrid.
> 
> Hay que mirar los hilos antes de poner cosas, para no repetirse.


Tienes razón... perdón por el lapsus... pido disculpas.

(En ese caso puedes borrar los mensajes para que no ocupen espacio)

----------


## Luján

> Tienes razón... perdón por el lapsus... pido disculpas.
> 
> (En ese caso puedes borrar los mensajes para que no ocupen espacio)


No pasa nada, sólo era una indicación.

----------


## Cooperativista verde

He votado si porque tengo fe en que el ser humano tiene solución, aunque no nos merezcamos tan pronto el apelativo  o apellido sapiens. La pregunta de la encuesta sería otra si el motor de la subida lo tubiera que poner en marcha el Gobierno con el PEAG, pero a aguas revueltas entramos todos al capote, y que llueva la virgen de la cueva. Que bien, y otro centímetro parriba, estupendo, esto va bien, Cagtiga La Marcha, va mu bien.
Ironías aparte, ¿ alguien sabe algo de este tema?. La última vez que entré ( la primera ) salió el hervidero de Bolaños ( buenas berenjenas, je,je ), y la actualidad ahogó mi post, pero ya pasados estos gases, seguro que entre tanto expeto, seguro que sale alguien valiente a opinar sobre el título, pero por favor no os disipeis en hechar cuentas de cuando se transmutará el ave Fenix en Los OJos del Guadiana, teniendo en cuenta el tan esperado y aclamado último dato del piezómetro tal que está a seiscientos y pico sobre el nivel del Marenostrun...datos históricos sobre las diferentes calidades y niveles y sobre su repercusión en la salud. Veis que vuelvo a las ironías, no os enfadeis ni deis por aludidos, me doy cuenta de que hasta lo mismo ya se ha opinado sobre ello, y ahora vengo a recordar algo. He de reconocer que no me he leido todos los post...y que yo también tengo unas ganas locas por ver el agua de nuevo manar por Los OJos, si os soy sincero, más con el corazón que con el piezómetro en ristre...
http://www.villarrubiadelosojos.com/...t=203&start=15

----------


## jemasan

> No os preocupéis, no van a dejar que los Ojos vuelvan a manar:
> 
> http://www.oretania.es/asaja-ciudad-...o-23-a-la-chg/


No te preocupes no registrado,el plan de extracciones para este año ya está aprobado con 200 hm y no lo van a ampliar y casi con toda seguridad tampoco lo ampliaran la próxima campaña.
Si vuelven a nacer los Ojos,entonces si se podría ampliar ocasionalmente si algun año fuera generoso en lluvias y calculando que los Ojos no dejaran de manar,pero esto será muy complicado porque vendrán las sequías  y bajaran los niveles aunque se saque poca agua en comparacion con los años 80.

----------


## aginesg

> Aquí te dejo el documento donde se anuncia de manera resumida:
> 
> http://www.chguadiana.es/corps/chgua...hermoso(1).pdf


Gracias Calatravo, conozco esta obra en cierta manera, aunque desconocia cuanto abarcaba, quedandome claro la nota de prensa a la que haces referencia. Mi sorpresa era que me parecia que estaba involucrado Peñarroya.

Por cierto, el caudal de Peñarroya sigue callendo lo que no habia hecho desde el 10 de diciembre 4,6 m3/sg. Sino llueve seguira callendo, esperemos que la primavera se anime un poco, para que lleguemos hasta junio subiendo poco a poco el nivel de las aguas. 

Un saludo

----------


## saihguadiana

Pues eso, canal de riego de Peñarroya, funcionando.

Un saludo

----------


## albertillovernel

> Pues eso, canal de riego de Peñarroya, funcionando.


Ya me lo suponía, por eso está bajando tan rápidamente el caudal de Peñarroya. Ni siquiera ha llegado Abril, y ya se riega  a saco (de 12 a 4m3/s en una semana). Me reitero, hace tan sólo 2 semanas que acaba de llover. Y así, este episodio de desembalse histórico se acabará previsiblemente durante el mes de Abril; la tozuda realidad acabará con este bonito sueño más bien pronto. 
Si las cosas no cambian, este verano volveremos a atestiguar la habitual bajada de entre 3 y 4 metros del nivel piezométrico (400-500 Hm3 dilapidados, no 200) ¿todavía quieren más?

Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y después les echan las culpas al cambio climático y demás...
y lo que pasa es que no somos capaces de asumir la cruda realidad, que es que nosotros mismos nos estamos cargando el planeta. 
Si en las fechas que estamos y con el invierno que hemos tenido ya están regando, no quiero ni pensar de aquí a dos meses :Mad:  :Mad:  :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

Hoy viniendo de Tomelloso... por la zona de Argamasilla, ya estaban los aspersores y algún que otro pivot funcionando...
También decir, que sobre las 3:15 pm ha caído una buena tormenta con un poco de granizo en Tomelloso, aunque ha sido 20 minutos...
Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

Hola a todos,me presento.me llamo juan y soy de Toledo y llevo enganchado apasionadamente a este tema varios meses,enhorabuena por la magnifica informacion que estais reflejando a traves de este foro.
Bueno os cuento,y a la vez si puedo servir de ayuda,mejor......Por mi trabajo tengo que ir todos los dias a Albacete y en mi ruta por la CM-42 y por la A-43,paso y veo correr el rio algodor,el amarguillo,el giguela,el guadiana y el corcoles, y os puedo tener informados a diario si llevan o no caudal, a dia de hoy todos corren y es una gozada ver que llevan asi muchos meses.
un saludo y aqui me teneis.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Hoy viniendo de Tomelloso... por la zona de Argamasilla, ya estaban los aspersores y algún que otro pivot funcionando...
> También decir, que sobre las 3:15 pm ha caído una buena tormenta con un poco de granizo en Tomelloso, aunque ha sido 20 minutos...


Pues, como dicen los entendidos por la zona, "el agua del cielo no quita riego". Esa sabiduría milenaria de la gratuidad y propiedad del agua, que ha florecido los últimos 50 años, es la misma que guía los períodos de riego. 
Si el año pasado no se regó, fué porque el suelo estaba literalmente empapado, tanto como para que los tractores se embarraran hasta bien entrado Abril. Pero este año hidrológico -que está siendo normal tirando a húmedo-, ya veis; Se riega porque en marzo, de siempre -desde que hay motores- se ha regado, y punto pelota. Así no avanzamos, señores, no avanzamos...
Saludos.

----------


## jemasan

> Pues, como dicen los entendidos por la zona, "el agua del cielo no quita riego". Esa sabiduría milenaria de la gratuidad y propiedad del agua, que ha florecido los últimos 50 años, es la misma que guía los períodos de riego. 
> Si el año pasado no se regó, fué porque el suelo estaba literalmente empapado, tanto como para que los tractores se embarraran hasta bien entrado Abril. Pero este año hidrológico -que está siendo normal tirando a húmedo-, ya veis; Se riega porque en marzo, de siempre -desde que hay motores- se ha regado, y punto pelota. Así no avanzamos, señores, no avanzamos...
> Saludos.


En los años 80 y 90 si que se regaba de una manera bárbara,por cualquier camino que fueras veias un mar de aspersores en estas fechas,regando cebada,remolacha,etc.Ahora no hay remolacha,la cebada apenas se riega,si acaso un 10%,la superficie de maiz es muchisimo menor que en aquellos años,si acaso ahora se riegan mas las viñas por ser de espaldera y por que muchos agricultores no siembran cultivos intensivos de verano y dejan el agua para atender mejor la viña.
Yo paso todos los días por los caminos d Daimiel y solo he visto regar dos hectareas de cebollas recien plantadas y que en cuanto agarren no las volverán a regar hasta mayo con poco que llueva.Las extracciones están bastante controladas,ya hay muchos caudalímetros instalados por la CHG y más aún por los propios agricultores,ya que cuando realizan una mejora de regadío,o reunen las aguas en un pozo,o tienen que modificar alguna caracteristica del pozo y muchas cosas más lo primero que le exigen es que instale un caudalímetro.
Donde no hay aún caudalímetro hay un servicio de guardería que controla toda la superficie de cultivo de verano y usan unas tablas de consumo por hectárea que son mayores que el consumo real por caudalímetro y si se pasan un 5% en su dotación de agua hay sanción y muy importante.Hoy en día todos los agricultores que conozco hacen una planificación de lo que siembran cada campaña con arreglo a la dotación de agua que les corresponde y todos dicen que es mejor el caudalímetro que las tablas de consumo.
Las comunidades de regantes no paran de pedir a la CHG que continue con la instalación de caudalímetros que desde que comenzó la crisis han dejado de hacerlo y este es uno de los puntos más importantes del plan especial del alto guadiana que cuenta con un gran presupuesto y hasta el momento no se han gastado ni un 10% de lo que le correspondería según lo previsto.
En regadío no se gastan más de los 200 hm que están previsto en el plan de extracciones y si se superan lo que deben hacer es controlar de un vez los pozos ilegales,ya hay muchos controlados con una pequeña dotación y con caudalimetro pero se da la paradoja que aún hay bastantes pozos ilegales sin ningún tipo de control que gastan más agua que los pozos legales,pero falta valentía política para abordar este tema.

----------


## Questin

> "saco agua para regar en Marzo, porque me parece y porque me sale de los c..."
> Perdón esa es la definición de alguien que excusado bajo un pseudónimo y el anonimato que regala un foro, habla sin conocer lo que es agricultura, lo que es la economía y el cash flow. Regar tiene un coste, tanto en combustible, como en mantenimento de instalaciones y no creo que nadie aumente los costes de su explotación, para regar porque le sale de los c....
> Hay otras frases en tu comentario que dejaré sin analizar, porque de verdad no merecen la pena...y te lo digo de verdad.
> Espero que en un foro donde hay gente inteligente, no os dejéis llevar por el fanatismo, los insultos, y a veces un ecologismo barato sin fundamento, y que os recuerdo que está más subvencionado que una agricultura que representa más del 50% del PIB en Castilla-La Mancha. Y que pese a quien le pese, a supuesto la modernización, la industrialización...etc de nuestra comunidad.
> pdt: no me escondo en el comentario bajo anonimato, os doy mi teléfono si lo queréis, para sentarnos y hablar.


Manuel, creo que tu punto de vista puede enriquecer mucho el foro, pero me parece que te has quedado a medias: todos sabemos que tenéis problemas con el cash flow, con los retornos y con 20.000 costes asociados a la producción... ¿Pero es necesario regar tanto como se riega? ¿Es necesario empezar ahora tan pronto? ¿No corremos el riesgo de volver de escasez de recursos que podría llevar a medidas drásticas que prohibieran radicalmente el cultivo de regadío? No hay ironía ni son preguntas retóricas las mías: sólo quiero conocer la opinión del que de verdad vive de esto.
Por otro lado, me parece interesante tu comentario sobre las subvenciones al cuidado del medio ambiente: habría que controlar que Castilla la Mancha no se hiciera "dependiente" de estas ayudas y que los desastres naturales se convirtieran en un negocio para algunos.

----------


## Vins

Nueva medición para la zona de las Perdigueras:
Dato final para marzo: 43,18   96cm desde la última medida de marzo.
Con respecto a la última medida de abril (1 mes de intervalo) el ascenso ha sido de 1,49 metros, el más alto de los registros mensuales no sólo este año, sino también del pasado 2010. 

Es decir, teniendo en cuenta que los pozos están a 655m, la lámina de agua se sitúa prácticamente en los 612m (altura a la que se sitúan algunos de los ojos del Guadiana) 

Es muy notoria la subida de este pozo durante el presente año agrícola, desde septiembre el pozo ha subido 8,5m, prácticamente lo subido en toda la campaña anterior (9m). Por estas mismas fechas, pero del año pasado, el ascenso acumulado era de tan sólo 5,5m. 
Esto es una muestra del retardo de la recarga subterránea en relación a los eventos de precipitación. En esta linea, podemos vaticinar que  el próximo otoño-invierno seguirán registrándose buenas subidas piezométricas independientemente de lo que precipite...

No obstante, hay que tener en cuenta que este pozo puede estar muy favorecido por los pozos de recarga del canal del Guadiana, que a buen seguro han sido mayores este año que el pasado.

----------


## albertillovernel

Yo estoy casi convencido de que las circunstancias acaecidas este año son más favorables para la infiltración que las del anterior 2010. El pasado año cayo mucha, muchísima agua, tanta como para llenar un déficit de más de una década de lluvia y que permitió que los ríos entraran en régimen y hubiera una reacción positiva de ellos (llueve->los ríos corren). Sin embargo, fue tal la cantidad de agua que una gran parte corrió por los ríos, inundando las Tablas y desbordándolas. Este año, a pesar de unas precipitaciones mucho menores, los ríos siguen funcionando según su régimen natural y la infiltración sigue siendo igual o mayor que el pasado -cuando el terreno está completamente saturado disminuye mucho la capacidad de absorción de agua-. De cualquier modo, una gran noticia; si se mantienen los comportamientos que muestran las gráficas de Saihguadiana, veremos pronto un importante aumento en los piezómetros de Daimiel. Dependerá también con qué ganas entra Abril y si revierte esta tendencia decreciente en las lluvias. Un saludo!

----------


## saihguadiana

Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Sigue el aumento, pero parece que cada vez es menos rápido.

Saihguadiana, ¿podrías poner una gráfica que cubra el año hidrológico? o mejor aún, los dos últimos, desde que comenzaron las grandes lluvias del año pasado.

Gracias

----------


## albertillovernel

La gráfica parece "curvarse" esta semana, en lugar de tener la tendencia linealmente creciente de las anteriores... seguramente la infiltración permanece casi constante -no varía en cuestión de una semana o dos-; ahora bien, hay factores distorsionantes como el riego, que si ya sabemos que está en marcha, es probable que vaya ganando protagonismo, ralentice la recarga y llegue a anularla o incluso a hacer bajar los niveles durante los meses de Junio a Septiembre. 
En cuanto a las variaciones diarias, ¿no creeis que será posible debido a efectos de marea? Estamos hablando de un volumen de agua subterránea enorme, no confinado superiormente, y sujeto a la influencia de la gravedad lunar...(una forma rápida de comprobarlo sería ver si la hora en que ocurren las bajadas y subidas se retrasa cada día unos 50 minutos respecto del anterior)

De todos modos no está mal para lo que está lloviendo; el nivel sube 40 cm. en Alcázar en 15 días, 30 en Daimiel. Camino de los 604,5 m y a muy poco de aflorar por Escoplillo. 
Los datos de la página del SAIH muestran que la presa de la Cabezuela (0,6 Hm³/día) ha tomado el relevo de Peñarroya (0,45 Hm³/día) en ser la que más agua desaloja en la zona del Alto Guadiana, y el Záncara se sitúa como su afluente más caudaloso en la cuenca alta, con casi 0,25 Hm³ diarios, de los que si no llega nada -como parece según algunos foreros- a la junta de los ríos, se están quedando íntegramente en el acuífero.

El balance es el siguiente: 
*Entradas:* Peñarroya (0,45)+Cigüela (0,04)+Riansares(sin datos)+Záncara(0,25)+Amarguillo(0,03)+Córcoles(0,0  3)+Azuer(0,1)=*al menos 0,9 Hm³/dia*
*Salidas:* Villarrubia (0,13)+Azuer(¿0,08?)- Infiltración en las Tablas(¿?¿?)=*hasta 0,21 Hm³/día*.
*Resultado neto:* La infiltración en el acuífero (procedente de los cauces de los ríos) ronda los * 0,7Hm³/día*. ¡Que bien vendría saber el aforo aguas abajo de Puente Navarro!

----------


## jemasan

Muchas gracias albertillo por tu balance,nos da una idea muy aproximada del agua que se infiltra procedente de los rios,sobre el agua que se infiltra en el entorno de Las Tablas,creo que es muy poca,a ojo yo calculo que del caudal del Azuer se infiltra una cuarta parte y del caudal del Giguela creo que casi nada,pienso como tu tambien que si se publicara el caudal del Guadiana tras la presa de Puentenavarro tendríamos los datos exactos de la infiltración.
un saludo.

----------


## saihguadiana

La grafica general de los piezometros,si pones mucho tiempo, segun sale, no se ve nada, estoy intentando ver si se pueden modificar los parametros, para verla mejor.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> La grafica general de los piezometros,si pones mucho tiempo, segun sale, no se ve nada, estoy intentando ver si se pueden modificar los parametros, para verla mejor.
> 
> Un saludo


Ya me imagino, debido a la pequeña escala vertical respecto a la horizontal.

Si no te importa, quizás pueda ayudarte e intentar graficarlos yo, si me pasas los datos (mediante mensaje privado) en formato texto plano, csv, xls, ods, dbf, mdb, o casi cualquier otro.

----------


## Questin

¿Qué tal?
Estoy tratando de buscar testimonios sobre lo que yo siempre había considerado un mito: que los Ojos se tragaran a personas. Si tenéis algo que contar, desmentir o corroborar, os invito a que participéis aquí:
http://cuentosdelguadiana.blogspot.c...-personas.html
¡Gracias!

----------


## Luján

> ¿Qué tal?
> Estoy tratando de buscar testimonios sobre lo que yo siempre había considerado un mito: que los Ojos se tragaran a personas. Si tenéis algo que contar, desmentir o corroborar, os invito a que participéis aquí:
> http://cuentosdelguadiana.blogspot.c...-personas.html
> ¡Gracias!


Pues viendo los ojos (como boquetes en el terreno) que han salido durante las últimas lluvias, más en las del año pasado que en las de éste, en medio de los campos, caminos y ramblas, no es de extrañas que algún despistado se haya metido en alguno.

Pero de ahí a decir que los ojos (como manantial) se traguen a personas que están sobre ellos cuando aquellos están inundados va un mundo.

----------


## DonQuijote

Los ojos como manantiales o surgentes no creo que puedan tragarse a nadie. Pero lo que si pudimos ver el año pasado es lo inestable que es el terreno de los ojos cuando esta empapado en agua, alli facilmente se te hunde una pierna hasta la rodilla.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hombre, es que eso de que los ojos se tragan a las personas... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
LLo que puede que pase es lo que dice Luján, que alguien que vaya distraido paseando se caiga dentro de uno.
Decir que mientras sean manantiales se "comen" a la gente, es como decir que en los embalses hay montruos que se llevan a las personas.

----------


## Questin

Me he tomado la libertad de copiar y pegar vuestros comentarios en el blog, espero que no moleste.
A mí también me ha parecido inverosímil, pero hay gente que insiste en que ese supuesto mito es realidad y me gustaría saber si hay alguien que puede aportar datos concretos.
Yo he oído bastantes tesis que lo explican el fenómeno. Corrimientos de tierras; cambios de dirección del agua: un manantial se convierte en un sumidero; superficies poco estables que hacían que la gente no pudiera salir del agua y se ahogara... Ninguna se sostiene demasiado (salvo quizá la última).
Gracias, de todas formas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Me he tomado la libertad de copiar y pegar vuestros comentarios en el blog, espero que no moleste.
> A mí también me ha parecido inverosímil, pero hay gente que insiste en que ese supuesto mito es realidad y me gustaría saber si hay alguien que puede aportar datos concretos.
> Yo he oído bastantes tesis que lo explican el fenómeno. *Corrimientos de tierras; cambios de dirección del agua: un manantial se convierte en un sumidero; superficies poco estables que hacían que la gente no pudiera salir del agua y se ahogara...* Ninguna se sostiene demasiado (salvo quizá la última).
> Gracias, de todas formas.


A mí no me molesta, mientras, no pongas mi nombre... :Wink: 
Cualquiera de esas hipótesis puede ser correcta, aunque como tu bien dices, la que más se sostiene es la última :Wink: . Solo es cuestión de datos e investigar.


Un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## albertillovernel

> Yo he oído bastantes tesis que lo explican el fenómeno. Corrimientos de tierras; cambios de dirección del agua: un manantial se convierte en un sumidero; superficies poco estables que hacían que la gente no pudiera salir del agua y se ahogara... Ninguna se sostiene demasiado (salvo quizá la última).
> Gracias, de todas formas.


¿Qué tal la combinación entre vegetación palustre muy tupida, junto con suelos de limo bastante pesados, temperaturas bajas y gente que no sabía nadar muy bien? En zonas como la que nos reseñaste, en el Ojo del Pico (aunque más aún en aquellas zonas donde había varias surgencias muy cercanas) el terreno solía ser un pantanal poco practicable, pero la gente sí que se acercaba a ellos para pescar cangrejos. Los accidentes por caídas fortuítas desde las embarcaciones pudieron, en más de un caso, haber desembocado en tragedia...pero de ahí a desaparecer succionados en una fuente surgente, no le veo la lógica.
Ahora bien, personalmente, no sé de nadie que se ahogara en ningún ojo. Sí que conozco la historia, contada por mis tíos, de un chiquillo, allá por la década de los '60, que se ahogó en las pozas del Azuer cuando aquello aún era un río, y no un canal-escombrera...

----------


## Luján

> Me he tomado la libertad de copiar y pegar vuestros comentarios en el blog, espero que no moleste.
> A mí también me ha parecido inverosímil, pero hay gente que insiste en que ese supuesto mito es realidad y me gustaría saber si hay alguien que puede aportar datos concretos.
> Yo he oído bastantes tesis que lo explican el fenómeno. Corrimientos de tierras; cambios de dirección del agua: un manantial se convierte en un sumidero; superficies poco estables que hacían que la gente no pudiera salir del agua y se ahogara... Ninguna se sostiene demasiado (salvo quizá la última).
> Gracias, de todas formas.


Tienes mi permiso para copiar mis comentarios.

Todo eso suelen historias que se conoven como leyendas urbanas. Suelen identificarse porque siempre le ha pasado a un amigo (de un amigo) de un amigo. Quien las cuenta nunca ha sido testigo, sino que lo ha sido otro, al que siempre se le da la máxima confianza.

Un corrimiento de tierra no se tragaría a nadie en el agua. Puede que lo enterrara si estaba en la orilla. En caso de que el corrimiento se produzca bajo el agua, se produciría una alteración de la superficie, y ésta podría producir el ahogamiento.

No es nada fácil que un manantial se convierta en sumidero así porque sí y en un espacio de tiempo tan corto como para que succione con tanta fuerza como para tragarse una persona sin que ésta se de cuenta. Para ello, el nivel freático tendría que descender muchos metros en muy poco tiempo.

Lo de las superficies poco estables sí que es más probable. En los nacimientos que se producen el el lecho de algunas lagunas puede darse la circunstancia de que el empuje del agua saliente favorezca la flotación de las partículas que conforman el fondo, dando la apariencia de un fondo estable y continuo, pero siendo realmente más parecido a lo que llaman "arenas movedizas". Conozco un caso así. En la Laguna Santos Morcillo, en la zona SW, hay un naciente no demasiado angituo que cumplía esta descripción. Actualmente no se puede llegar a la zona en la que está, a no ser que sea buceando. Creo recordar que en uno de los hilos de dicha laguna hay fotos de este naciente.

----------


## Dany86

> ¿Qué tal?
> Estoy tratando de buscar testimonios sobre lo que yo siempre había considerado un mito: que los Ojos se tragaran a personas. Si tenéis algo que contar, desmentir o corroborar, os invito a que participéis aquí:
> http://cuentosdelguadiana.blogspot.c...-personas.html
> ¡Gracias!





Sobre este tema, para empezar debo decirte que partes de una idea errónea... y es que los "ojos" de por sí no se han tragado a nadie. ¿Por qué? Como historiador, puedo afirmarte que esa idea es un mito entre comillas...pues la verdad es que a lo largo de la Historia han sido muchos los que han muerto o "han desaparecido" en el cauce del guadiana. Esto fue debido a que el Guadiana antes, era totalmente distinto al río que conocemos hoy día: hablamos de un río cuyo cauce podía llegar a tener una anchura de medio kilómetro o más. Además, era un cauce con forma muy pantanosa y que además, dicho cauce formaba en muchos de sus puntos una auténtica ciénaga... Si a esto le añadimos, que antes mucha gente no sabía nadar tan bien como ahora, tenemos el motivo del por qué mucha gente "desaparecía" en el Guadiana tras intentar cruzarlo, o por ejemplo, ir simplemente a pescar (imagina una sociedad basada hace 300 años en la agricultura, y que incluso en los años buenos de cosecha, q son pocos, se llegaba a pasar hambre: aunque era peligroso, si no hay para comer no tienes otra que jugártela...).  Por tanto, y como conclusión, el Guadiana siempre fue un terreno muy pantanoso y cienagoso, muy difícil de atravesar y por ello, a más de uno le costaría un susto...Espero haber resolvido, en parte, vuestra duda.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, graficas semanales, ahora que tengo un hueco
Alcazar


Daimiel


Para los curiosos, el "diente" hacia abajo que se ve en la grafica, es una extraccion de un pozo "muy" cercano.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Siguen subiendo.

Eso es bueno, que sigan así mucho tiempo.

----------


## DonQuijote

Cada vez me convenzo mas que esas variaciones de nivel por la noche se deben a que se pone en marcha la propia bomba del pozo donde esta el piezometro. No es posible que el nivel de acuifero, con la cantidad de agua que almacena en la actualidad, varie bruscamente. En cambio el nivel del pozo si que disminuye cuando funciona la bomba pues el agua tarda en rellenarlo. Por tanto, no hay que darle importancia a esas variaciones locales y si a la tendencia actual que es ascendente.

----------


## aginesg

La medida de Abril del pozo de Alcazar es de 43, asciende 18 centimetros desde marzo. 

Se pude ver que los pozos de recargas han bajado su rendimiento este mes.

Saludos

----------


## saihguadiana

Casi ningun pozo controlado por CHG, tienen bomba ni ninguin dispositivo de extraccion en el sondeo (ni Alcazar, ni Daimiel tienen).

Un saludo

----------


## jemasan

saihguadiana,el pozo de Daimiel está a unos metros de una nave de ganado?

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, en el SAIH, los piezometros estan aislados, y al estar instrumentados electronicamente, no solo es un "agujero" en el suelo, lleva caseta, cerramiento, arqueta protegida, alimentacion por paneles, sistema de comunicacion.........



Vamos, facilmente reconocibles, la gente que utilice la carretera de Alcazar a Manzanares, estara "arta" de ver una (la que aqui denomino "Alcazar")

Un saludo

----------


## albertillovernel

> Hola, en el SAIH, los piezometros estan aislados, y al estar instrumentados electronicamente, no solo es un "agujero" en el suelo, lleva caseta, cerramiento, arqueta protegida, alimentacion por paneles, sistema de comunicacion.........


Madre mía, sí que lleva sistema eso... ¿necesita 800 W en módulos fotovoltaicos? ¿O es por asegurar suministro los días nublados? De todas formas, viendo el montaje, las variaciones de nivel sólo pueden explicarse por la influencia de los vecinos y sus extracciones (que haberlas, las habrá como las meigas) o de las mareas.

Por cierto, a lo que iba: como dice Lujan en el hilo de seguimiento de precipitaciones, esperan al menos 10 días en seco y al sol, (pero yo apuesto a que serán 14 y que empieza a llover el jueves santo, justo cuando saquen los pasos a la calle... :Big Grin: ). 
Esto no va a venir nada bien al sistema hidrológico ni al acuífero; con temperaturas tan altas la "sabiduría" popular encenderá los riegos a todo meter, ya sea abril y falte toda la primavera por delante o no. 
De momento, el nivel de Peñarroya baja ligeramente (a 50,54 Hm3, ha bajado 0,06->peligro!!) y el canal de riego sigue detrayendo aproximadamente 5-6 m3/s de lo que libera el pantano en total (lo aforado por su cauce ya baja de 5 m3/s ó 0,43 Hm3 diarios) En resumen, que si no llegan los refuerzos en forma de lluvia, empieza el fin del desembalse histórico de Peñarroya. Va a aguantar Abril, y poco más :Frown: ... pero va a crecer un maíz y una remolacha como hacía tiempo que no se veía, con su agua y en la zona regable del pantano!! :Wink: )

Saludos

----------


## Dany86

> Madre mía, sí que lleva sistema eso... ¿necesita 800 W en módulos fotovoltaicos? ¿O es por asegurar suministro los días nublados? De todas formas, viendo el montaje, las variaciones de nivel sólo pueden explicarse por la influencia de los vecinos y sus extracciones (que haberlas, las habrá como las meigas) o de las mareas.
> 
> Por cierto, a lo que iba: como dice Lujan en el hilo de seguimiento de precipitaciones, esperan al menos 10 días en seco y al sol, (pero yo apuesto a que serán 14 y que empieza a llover el jueves santo, justo cuando saquen los pasos a la calle...). 
> Esto no va a venir nada bien al sistema hidrológico ni al acuífero; con temperaturas tan altas la "sabiduría" popular encenderá los riegos a todo meter, ya sea abril y falte toda la primavera por delante o no. 
> De momento, el nivel de Peñarroya baja ligeramente (a 50,54 Hm3, ha bajado 0,06->peligro!!) y el canal de riego sigue detrayendo aproximadamente 5-6 m3/s de lo que libera el pantano en total (lo aforado por su cauce ya baja de 5 m3/s ó 0,43 Hm3 diarios) En resumen, que si no llegan los refuerzos en forma de lluvia, empieza el fin del desembalse histórico de Peñarroya. Va a aguantar Abril, y poco más... pero va a crecer un maíz y una remolacha como hacía tiempo que no se veía, con su agua y en la zona regable del pantano!!)
> 
> Saludos





Crucemos los dedos para que se cumplan las previsiones, ya que desde el domingo de ramos al martes santo pueden caer en la zona de Villarrubia-Daimiel en torno a 50 l... que no está nada mal.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Crucemos los dedos para que se cumplan las previsiones, ya que desde el domingo de ramos al martes santo pueden caer en la zona de Villarrubia-Daimiel en torno a 50 l... que no está nada mal.


Si dan previsión para 50 litros, realmente serán de 0 a 25... y espaciados entre varios días. Ahora, si la predicción es sol y cielo despejado por 10 días, podrán ser igual 10 que 20 días...las predicciones fallan estrepitosamente en un sentido y en el contrario son incluso demasiado conservadoras!

Saludos.

----------


## Azakán

> Si dan previsión para 50 litros, realmente serán de 0 a 25... y espaciados entre varios días. Ahora, si la predicción es sol y cielo despejado por 10 días, podrán ser igual 10 que 20 días...las predicciones fallan estrepitosamente en un sentido y en el contrario son incluso demasiado conservadoras!
> 
> Saludos.


Bueno, yo creo que llevamos un par de meses de mala suerte con la lluvia, pero tampoco es que estos dos meses haya habido muchos días despejados y de solazo... porque yo al menos estoy harto de ver el cielo encapotado, viento desagradable... lo que pasa es que no ha precipitado por desgracia.

----------


## REEGE

Viendo hoy el ritmo que llevan los pivots y aspersores en la A-43 entre Tomelloso y Argamasilla...
Imaginad pronto esa subida y espero equivocarme... se convertirá en una bajada... que siendo realistas, será la tendencia en la zona de año que nos encontramos respecto a la Agricultura...
Un saludo y confiemos en esas lluvias y dejen varios litros por toda la zona del Acuífero.

----------


## Cooperativista verde

> He votado si porque tengo fe en que el ser humano tiene solución, aunque no nos merezcamos tan pronto el apelativo  o apellido sapiens. La pregunta de la encuesta sería otra si el motor de la subida lo tubiera que poner en marcha el Gobierno con el PEAG, pero a aguas revueltas entramos todos al capote, y que llueva la virgen de la cueva. Que bien, y otro centímetro parriba, estupendo, esto va bien, Cagtiga La Marcha, va mu bien.
> Ironías aparte, ¿ alguien sabe algo de este tema?. La última vez que entré ( la primera ) salió el hervidero de Bolaños ( buenas berenjenas, je,je ), y la actualidad ahogó mi post, pero ya pasados estos gases, seguro que entre tanto expeto, seguro que sale alguien valiente a opinar sobre el título, pero por favor no os disipeis en hechar cuentas de cuando se transmutará el ave Fenix en Los OJos del Guadiana, teniendo en cuenta el tan esperado y aclamado último dato del piezómetro tal que está a seiscientos y pico sobre el nivel del Marenostrun...datos históricos sobre las diferentes calidades y niveles y sobre su repercusión en la salud. Veis que vuelvo a las ironías, no os enfadeis ni deis por aludidos, me doy cuenta de que hasta lo mismo ya se ha opinado sobre ello, y ahora vengo a recordar algo. He de reconocer que no me he leido todos los post...y que yo también tengo unas ganas locas por ver el agua de nuevo manar por Los OJos, si os soy sincero, más con el corazón que con el piezómetro en ristre...
> http://www.villarrubiadelosojos.com/...t=203&start=15





> Hola soy nuevo en este foro. Quisiera saber sobre la calidad del agua en el acuífero 23, y sobre noticias relaccionadas en diferentes puntos del acuífero, de lo oficial y no, opiniones, rumores, análisis independientes, denuncias, casos de contaminación, de si hay o no enfermedades relaccionadas...


Que como este foro va del acuífero 23, digo que si alguien sabe de la  relacción calidad-profundidad de los niveles, osea de la potabilidad en función de la sobreexplotación, pasada, presente y previsible. ¿ Esto que pregunto asusta tanto?, ¿ este foro solo es de frikis de los niveles?, ¿ que nivel moral tenemos en el acuífero 23 que solo metemos la cabeza en el pozo para ver si se riega o no? ( ¿ como las avestruces ?), ¿ que se os ocurre que podamos hacer para que el PRUG se menee de verdad?, ¿ hay participación ciudadana?...

----------


## Luján

> Que como este foro va del acuífero 23, digo que si alguien sabe de la  relacción calidad-profundidad de los niveles, osea de la potabilidad en función de la sobreexplotación, pasada, presente y previsible. ¿ Esto que pregunto asusta tanto?, ¿ este foro solo es de frikis de los niveles?, ¿ que nivel moral tenemos en el acuífero 23 que solo metemos la cabeza en el pozo para ver si se riega o no? ( ¿ como las avestruces ?), ¿ que se os ocurre que podamos hacer para que el PRUG se menee de verdad?, ¿ hay participación ciudadana?...


Cooperativista verde, seguramente haya otros lugares donde puedas encontrar esa información que buscas, como pueden ser los organismos oficiales.

Este foro es un foro de opinión. No es técnico ni oficial, por lo que hablamos de lo que nos da la gana, siempre que lo hagamos sin insultar y sin faltar a las normas del foro y la legislación vigente.

Respecto a tu pregunta, teniendo en cuenta que la inmensa mayoría del agua que se extrae de los pozos que pinchan la unidad hidrogeológica 04.04 se usa para riego, creo que la potabilidad es algo secundario. Más aún si para que sea agua de consumo ha de seguir unos tratamientos mínimos, por muy "pura" que sea y venga de donde venga.

Ah!, y no hace falta que repitas tanto tu pregunta. Si alguien sabe la respuesta, la pondrá. Y si no, pues no.

----------


## No Registrado

> Que como este foro va del acuífero 23, digo que si alguien sabe de la  relacción calidad-profundidad de los niveles, osea de la potabilidad en función de la sobreexplotación, pasada, presente y previsible. ¿ Esto que pregunto asusta tanto?, ¿ este foro solo es de frikis de los niveles?, ¿ que nivel moral tenemos en el acuífero 23 que solo metemos la cabeza en el pozo para ver si se riega o no? ( ¿ como las avestruces ?), ¿ que se os ocurre que podamos hacer para que el PRUG se menee de verdad?, ¿ hay participación ciudadana?...



Datos del PEAG, donde se analizan la evolución de los niveles piezométricos de los acuíferos 23 y 24 (UU.HH. 04.04 y 04.06) y la calidad química de las aguas subterráneas de la Mancha occidental y del campo de Montiel, desde principios de los 90 hasta el 2006:

http://www.chguadiana.es/corps/chgua...S_HIDROGEO.pdf
http://www.chguadiana.es/corps/chgua..._ANEXO0404.pdf
http://www.chguadiana.es/corps/chgua..._ANEXO0406.pdf

Análisis de las presiones e impactos en aguas superficiales y subterráneas:

http://www.chguadiana.es/corps/chgua...LIS_AMBIEN.pdf

Y el diagnóstico de la situación medioambiental en el ámbito de aplicación del PEAG:

http://www.chguadiana.es/corps/chgua...G_MEDIOAMB.pdf


Espero que te sirva de ayuda.
Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Caballero ve "una barbaridad" que Cospedal haya vuelto a comparar la tubería manchega con el trasvase Tajo-Segura.

El secretario de Organización del PSOE de Castilla-La Mancha, José Manuel Caballero, ha lamentado este viernes en Tomelloso (Ciudad Real), las declaraciones efectuadas este jueves por la presidenta regional del PP, María Dolores de Cospedal, que volvió a comparar la tubería a la Llanura Manchega con el trasvase Tajo-Segura. 

EUROPA PRESS. 08.04.2011
El secretario de Organización del PSOE de Castilla-La Mancha, José Manuel Caballero, ha lamentado este viernes en Tomelloso (Ciudad Real), las declaraciones efectuadas este jueves por la presidenta regional del PP, María Dolores de Cospedal, que volvió a comparar la tubería a la Llanura Manchega con el trasvase Tajo-Segura.

Cospedal, en una entrevista en Onda Cero, se preguntó si la tubería manchega "no es llevar agua desde una cuenca hidrográfica a otra, llevar agua desde el Tajo al Guadiana", y aseveró que "eso son trasvases interiores dentro de la Comunidad Autónoma y dentro de distintas cuencas hidrográficas y el que diga lo contraio miente".

Según Caballero, "resulta insoportable que una dirigente política que dice que quiere presidir esta Región diga que le da igual que el agua se vaya desde Castilla-La Mancha a Murcia y Valencia que el agua vaya desde una parte de nuestra región a otra".

Ha calificado de "auténtica barbaridad" equiparar un trasvase de cuenca a cuenca, de río a río, que se ha llevado millones de litros de agua de la región para todo tipo de usos con una tubería exclusivamente para abastecimiento para mejorar el agua que beben más de 600.000 habitantes de La Mancha, según ha informado el PSOE en nota de prensa.

Por eso, el responsable socialista ha pedido a Cospedal que rectifique de inmediato, aunque se ha mostrado convencido de que no lo hará, "ya que ha asumido el mismo discurso que tienen Camps y Valcárcel y el resto de los detractores de la tubería manchega".

También ha pedido al alcalde de Tomelloso y al resto de alcaldes del PP cuyos municipios se van a ver beneficiados por esta infraestructura que reprueben la actitud de la secretaria general del PP "y exijan a De Cospedal que se retracte porque no es igual que el agua vaya a Murcia o que venga a Tomelloso o a Castilla-La Mancha".

Ha aclarado que en esta región no queremos apropiarnos en exclusividad del agua, pues "asumimos que el agua de los ríos de España es de España pero también de Castilla-La Mancha", y añadió: "Pero lo que decimos con rotunda claridad es que el agua que hoy se va por el trasvase Tajo-Segura a Murcia y Valencia tiene que quedarse en nuestra región para facilitar nuestro desarrollo y progreso económico". COPAGO

Por otra parte, preguntado sobre las noticias aparecidas en torno a las fórmulas de copago y de excelencia en la educación que se están planteando desde el PP, ha señalado que ambas son propuestas de los 'populares', que están en la línea de privatización de los servicios públicos esenciales que están llevando a cabo donde gobiernan, "son propuestas que respalda De Cospedal pero con las que nosotros no estamos de acuerdo".

Sin embargo, ha afirmado que mientras el PSOE gobierne "jamás habrá copago en los servicios públicos esenciales, ni en la sanidad, ni en la educación ni en el bienestar social". En cuanto a la propuesta de la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid, Esperanza Aguirre, de poner en marcha una educación de excelencia, ha precisado que resulta "lamentable que haya dirigentes del PP que sólo estén pensando en los excelentes y les importen muy poco el resto de los ciudadanos".

Finalmente, sobre las críticas del PP por el desempleo ha lamentado que "ven la paja en el ojo ajeno y no la viga en el propio", y se ha preguntado si es verdad que Cospedal y los dirigentes del PP tienen "soluciones milagrosas" contra el desempleo por qué no las aplican allí donde gobiernan.

20minutos.es

*Mucho discutir pero lo mejor para Castilla la Mancha aún está muy lejos...*

----------


## Cooperativista verde

http://www.elmercuriodigital.net/201...10-litros.html

Gracias por la respuesta, la opinión sobre la calidad no es baladí, hay casos...y es enriquecer el foro desde otra mirada que se nos ha estado pasando por alto mucho tiempo...

----------


## REEGE

La Junta asegura que La Mancha Húmeda seguirá siendo Reserva de la Biosfera.
Ciudad Real, 12 abr (EFE).- El director general de Espacios Protegidos y Biodiversidad, Alberto López Bravo, se ha mostrado convencido de que La Mancha Húmeda no perderá su catalogación como Reserva de la Biosfera, después de los trabajos realizados para que no pierda esta condición.

López Bravo, en rueda de prensa hoy en Ciudad Real, ha recordado que el Gobierno regional ha trabajado en los últimos años para cumplir el mandato que dictó el Comité Hombre y Biosfera (MaB) de la Unesco para evitar su descatalogación.

En 2007 así lo solicitaron las organizaciones ecologistas ante el elevado grado de degradación que presentaba el conjunto de la Reserva de la Biosfera de La Mancha Húmeda.

El director general de la Junta ha asegurado que "hay herramientas suficientes" sobre la mesa para evitar que La Mancha Húmeda pierda esta condición, después de que se estén cumpliendo los requisitos que se exigían.

Entre ellos, ha comentado, tal y como establecía la estrategia de Sevilla, la zonificación que debe ocupar la reserva, limitándose las zonas núcleo, las zonas tampón y las zonas de transición, de tal forma que se pueda facilitar un desarrollo socioeconómico sostenible en todo el espacio protegido.

López Bravo ha recordado que el Comité MaB de la Unesco había planteado que existiera una delimitación acorde con los instrumentos de gestión y la estrategia de Sevilla.

Otro de los requisitos que debía cumplir, era la elaboración de un Plan de Gestión de la Reserva de la Biosfera, que fue presentado en el último Comité MaB celebrado hace unas semanas en Madrid y que el próximo viernes se dará a conocer al Consejo Asesor de Medio Ambiente de Castilla-La Mancha.

El Comité MaB también exigía contar con una Oficina de Gestión de la Reserva de la Biosfera, que recientemente se ha creado.

El director general de Áreas Protegidas y Biodiversidad ha dicho que todas estas acciones tienen un objetivo común, tanto para el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente como para la Junta de Comunidades, que es que la reserva de la Biosfera de La Mancha Húmeda se convierta en un elemento de dinamización del territorio. EFE



*Todo muy bonito lo que nos dicen... pero y si no hubiesemos tenido éstos dos últimos años tan húmedos???????*

----------


## albertillovernel

> La Junta asegura que La Mancha Húmeda seguirá siendo Reserva de la Biosfera.
> Ciudad Real, 12 abr (EFE).- El director general de Espacios Protegidos y Biodiversidad, Alberto López Bravo, se ha mostrado convencido de que La Mancha Húmeda no perderá su catalogación como Reserva de la Biosfera, después *de los trabajos realizados* para que no pierda esta condición.


Por favor, sres. de la Junta: definan, si es posible, en qué han consistido los "_trabajos realizados para que no pierda esta condición..._" ¿inaugurar a toda prisa la tubería de abastecimiento al _Reino de Don Quijote_ (perdón, quise decir "tubería de abastecimiento a la Mancha"), para que soltase agua _de calidad y en cantidad_ (0,5 Hm3) a las Tablas? ¿Hacerse unas cuantas fotos en las embarcaciones del Parque? ¿Seguir modernizando y ampliando regadíos? 
Quizá fuera que elevaran sus plegarias al cielo y éste les respondió, haciendo el trabajo por ellos. Que, como bien dices REEGE, si no hubiera sido por el anómalo invierno de 2010, estarían hablando de otra cosa bien distinta... Que yo sepa, lo poco que se ha hecho -en materia medioambiental- ha sido a través del ministerio de Medio Ambiente. 

Y una breve reflexión: Curiosa forma de arreglar la naturaleza tienen aquellos que sólo saben proponer soluciones a base de más y más hormigón...

----------


## aginesg

¿Proximas elecciones locales y regionales?. No es la primera vez que lanzan un articulo tan absurdo como este. ¿Cuando se van a enterar que llevamos hablando mucho tiempo de esto mismo? y que lo que estan intentando decir, no es precisamente el mensaje que dan, sino lo contrario, que se estaban ahogando y que se estan dando un respiro. Se intenta salvar su propio pellejo, respecto a una calificacion que deberian de haberla eliminado. Solo estan alargando su propio binestar como funcionarios de una calificación que se les ha dado a nivel mundial. Siempre he dicho que una calificacion de este calibre, Reserva de la Biosfera es porque se la merece (que no es el caso), y no para vivir de ella como garrapatas.

A raiz de las lluvias de los dos ultimos años, me he dado cuenta, de todos lo que se ha perdido a nivel de ecosistema en la Mancha. Desgraciadamente todo indica que estamos viendo, algo que con el tiempo y decadas no veremos, todos han visto la cantidad de agua que hace falta, para que sea humedal manchego.

Si estamos hablando de los pozos de recarga, yo pensaba, que conseguirian introducir mas agua, pero la verdad es que 50 hm al año (con Peñarroya lleno), no me parece una cantidad importante, para todo lo que se le extrae. Todos hemos visto por las graficas de SaihGuadiana como baja el nivel en cuanto no hay lluvias y el calor aprieta.

Tendremos que seguir oyendo mensajes de esta indole, que simplemente se deberia de pasar la pagina.  :Mad:

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, digan lo que digan los politicos (sean del partido que sean), la naturaleza va aparte y hace lo que quiere. por muchas obras, mejoras, .....
Si no llueve, no hay agua.
Alcazar



Interesante, ¿alguna hipotesis?

Daimiel



Esta es mas normal, para lo que se esta viendo.

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Se acabó la subida.

Comienzan los riegos, y con ellos el descenso del acuífero.

Espero que sea menor que los aportes del año, y que el saldo neto sea positivo.

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenas noches... mi hipótesis es la siguiente: Cerca de Alcázar sigue entrando agua por los pozos de recarga de Alameda de Cervera (Peñarroya sigue soltando a 4 m3/s); en Daimiel, el Azuer apenas sí lleva agua y los riegos van a todo trapo. Como en Abril no parece que vaya a caer ni una gota más (y Mayo puede ir por el mismo camino), el descenso de 2 a 3 metros está asegurado. Yo creo que hasta Septiembre, nada de nada. 
Ojalá me equivoque, pero creo que en lo esencial, nada ha cambiado. Riego a saco en cuanto no llueve, y punto. Luego os pondré una serie de gráficas muy interesantes que he elaborado con los datos de las Perdigueras entre 1994 y 2011. Ya os adelanto; la tendencia interanual siempre es descendente, salvo los ciclos húmedos.
Saludos.

P.S: En Daimiel se nota que se riega por las tardes y no por las noches. Como decía, esencialmente nada ha cambiado. Hoy en día, que se puede programar el riego por la noche, que requeriría menos de la mitad de agua, mejor por la tarde para que se desaproveche y evapore una buena parte. Esa es la misma sabiduría popular del "agua de cielo no quita riego"...

----------


## perdiguera

A éste acuífero parece que no lo van a dejar subir más.
Los riegos se notan cada vez más y los 2 o 3 metros que anuncia albertillovernel los vamos a ver reflejados en las gráficas de saihguadiana.
Esperemos que la pluviometría ayude algo.
Un saludo.

----------


## Vins

Efectivamente parece que empieza el bajón veraniego.
De todos modos habrá que estar atentos a las nuevas mediciones para confirmarlo.
Aparte del despilfarro que se haya hecho, hay que tener en cuenta lo anómala que ha sido esta primera quincena de abril, con nulas precipitaciones y con temperaturas que han batido los records establecidos para muchos observatorios. Digamos que hemos tenido una quincena de Junio anticipada. Ante una situación así con fuerte evapotranspiración, es lógico que se riegue, más aún teniendo en cuenta que ésta es la época en la que se plantan muchos cultivos que necesitan un primer riego para afianzarse.
De todos modos esto no quita que aún exista una superficie agraria de regadío sobredimensionada con relación a su recurso básico, el agua, en este caso el acuífero.

Sobre el tema de Peñarroya, y el caudal fluyente no se si habéis pensado que parte del agua sustraida pueda retornar al canal aguas abajo del aforo.
He estado haciendo números y no me cuadra que todo ese agua se consuma.
El territorio vinculado a la red de acequias de Argamasilla y Tomelloso tiene unas 10000has, suponiendo que se deriven unos 4hm3/dia (aprox. 5m3/s) la dotación por m2 sería de unos 4litros diarios, cantidad bastante más alta que la evapotranspiración media para estas fechas (salvando estos anómalos días). Lógicamente con esa situación repetida día tras día los suelos estarían saturados y poco favorables para el cultivo. Por tanto si el agua no retornase al canal estaría infiltrándose en la zona de cultivos...

Bueno pues a seguir esperando las lluvias que no llegan., aunque se intuyen cambios para Semana Santa, a ver si por lo menos hacen bajar los riegos.

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenas noches:
Os traigo los datos que os indiqué: se trata de los correspondientes al pozo de Las Perdigueras, en Alcázar de San Juan, desde 1994 a la actualidad.
Los ordené en una matriz, a la que le asigné un color según la diferencia de cota piezométrica con el mes anterior; en verde, si aumentaba, en amarillo si disminuía menos de 1m, y naranja para descensos mayores de 1m. Curioso resultado, como podeis ver...

Puede comprobarse que:

>> Todos los años desde 1994 a 2010 aumenta el nivel piezométrico durante al menos 5 meses consecutivos, de Octubre a Febrero, sea cual sea la pluviometría del año.
>> Esto también pone de manifiesto que el descenso se debe a la extracción, y particularmente, para usos que aunque tradicionalmente solían ser durante el verano, se han ampliado a la primavera (Marzo a Junio).
>> Los años lluviosos se caracterizan por el aumento del nivel del acuífero durante todos los meses excepto Agosto (ha sucedido en 1997, 1998 y 2010).
>> Los años secos no tienen un denominador común, aunque se pueden identificar rápidamente por la prevalencia de los grandes descensos (en la tabla de datos, en naranja) Los más secos han sido 1994, 1995 y 2005, con descensos del nivel de 8, 7 y 6 metros respectivamente. El año 2005 se caracterizó también por una precipitación total de tan sólo 185 litros en el año natural y 177 litros en el hidrológico (un año para olvidar, digamos) 
>> De los *208* meses analizados, en *132* (el 63,46%) aumenta el nivel; baja menos de 0,5 m en 27 meses; entre 0,5 y 1m, en 15 ocasiones; entre 1-1,5m, en 21; entre 1,5-2m, en 5 ocasiones, de 2-2,5m, en otras 5; en 2 meses el descenso fué de 2,5-3 m; y el mes de la infamia -Agosto de 2004-, cuando descendió el nivel 3,3 m en un 30 días...

*AUMENTOS DE NIVEL OBSERVADOS:*
Ciclo húmedo 1997-1999: *+19,22m* en 31 meses de subida.
Ciclo húmedo 2010: *+17,10m* en 19 meses de subida* (podemos dar por finalizado el ciclo lluvioso y la subida de niveles, -al menos hasta Septiembre-, con lo que no se cumpliría la premisa para definir el año como "húmedo").

Ahora, graficando la serie temporal junto con los datos de pluviometría porporcionados por el SIAR para la estación de Alcázar de San Juan, y haciendo un par de cosillas más (una media desestacionalizada que permita averiguar la tendencia interanual, en línea punteada), obtenemos la siguiente gráfica combinada:


Las conclusiones que extraigo de aquí os las resumo en los puntos siguientes:

>> Casi cualquier año (independientemente de la pluviometría) el pozo de Alcázar muestra una capacidad de recuperación de 3 a 5 metros; igualmente, los usos que agotan el acuífero muestran la capacidad de hacerlo descender más, en torno a los 5-6 metros.
>> El resultado de la combinación de ambas componentes (regeneración+esquilmación) es un balance neto negativo, de origen antrópico.
>> La tendencia del nivel piezométrico (desestacionalizando mediante la aplicación de una media móvil a 12 meses) es claramente descendente, como muestra la línea de tendencia marcada en trazo discontínuo. En siete años (enero de 2000-enero 2007) el nivel desestacionalizado bajó más de 8m, es decir, más de un metro neto por año (déficit de entre de 100 y 150 Hm³ entre ganancia y extracción).
>> Nótense los brutales descensos en los veranos de 2003 y 2005 (5 y 7 metros respectivamente). Ambos coinciden con un período de 4 y 3 meses sin lluvia, pero estos descensos se corresponden con una extracción potencial de hasta 500 y 700 Hm³. Realmente aterra dicha capacidad de extracción.
>> A partir de 2007 hay un período de 2 años (hasta 2009) con ganancias netas positivas de algo más de 1m. al final del período. No se puede deber a la puesta en marcha del PEAG ni a la moderación del riego, puesto que en 2007 se aprobó y la gestión de los derechos de riego no comenzó hasta bien entrado 2008 ó 2009. Creo que puede deberse a la generosa pluviometría de los meses de Mayo y Junio de 2007, seguida de un invierno húmedo.
>> Finalmente, a partir del final de 2009 y durante el invierno-primavera de 2010, la enorme concentración de lluvias hace que el acuífero evolucione de forma muy rápida, incluso más que el anterior ciclo húmedo 1997-1999. Al igual que entonces, apenas hay un mes de descenso de los niveles, en Agosto, y tras este mes la subida continúa con fuerza.
>>2011 ha comenzado con lluvias escasas, que se han ido distanciando en el tiempo. Sin embargo, el influjo de las masivas lluvias en diciembre de 2010 ha seguido marcando la elevación del nivel general hasta prácticamente Abril, a pesar de la ausencia casi total de lluvia en este mes. Presumiblemente, el incremento de la extracción será muy notable este año, motivado por las altas temperaturas y la temprana ola de calor en un mes como Abril, que suele ser lluvioso; y por otro lado, del aumento de superficie efectivamente puesta en cultivo con respecto a años anteriores,lo que condicionará un mayor gasto en riego. Esto, sin contar con los "riegos preventivos" que se ponen en marcha tras sólo un par de semanas sin precipitación.

Conclusiones: hasta ayer mismo, cuando comenzó el último ciclo lluvioso, la tendencia interanual del acuífero es a la baja, casi un metro anual en la última década. Sólo aumenta con los ciclos lluviosos, 19 metros el anterior y, (de momento, pero creo que ya no más) 17 metros en éste último, que podemos considerar finalizado.
Este año 2011 se pondrá de manifiesto si el PEAG funciona o no; caso de que así fuera, la bajada de niveles durante el verano no debería exceder los 2-3 metros, y el balance anual se cerraría en positivo con una ganancia en metros del nivel piezométrico bastante abultada. Mi opinión, sinceramente, es que esto no será así y que la bajada tras el verano rondará los 5 metros, como viene siendo habitual la última década. A pesar que el balance anual pueda ser positivo e incluso bueno, esto indica que la cuestión principal -el control de las extracciones- sigue y seguirá fallando.

¿podemos imaginar el tiempo perdido por no regular las extracciones? Si se hubiera tomado en serio desde 1997, otro gallo nos cantaría.
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Solo puedo decir que es impresionante este trabajo de investigacion y estudio.
Como tu dices, queda reflejado de manera clara que, con el uso indiscriminado del acuifero, somos responsables directos de que las Tablas hayan perdido el esplendor que tenian antiguamente, de que Los Ojos se hayan perdido, de que se haya perdido parte de la flora y fauna que anteriormente habitaba estas tierras y de que, en definitiva, se este convirtiendo en un erial lo que antes era un puro manantial de vida.
Un abrazo

----------


## perdiguera

Excelente información, un gran seguimiento y unas conclusiones acertadas, que deseo, como muchos, que no sean tan gravosas para el acuífero.
Gracias por el trabajo, alvertillovernel. Con cosas como estas se prestigia el foro.
Un saludo.

----------


## saihguadiana

Impresionante, muy buen trabajo, felicitarte por tu trabajo y tus comentarios.
Gracias por compartirlo.

Un saludo

----------


## jason

¿Vosotros creéis que este tema lo verá algún responsable de la junta?. Se debería madar como un virus a los correos de todos a los que les llena la boca ahora...

Bravo Albertillo.

----------


## jemasan

Muy buen trabajo albertillo,en la comunidad de usuarios de Daimiel hay unos gráficos de varios pozos con un seguimiento de años y en la mayoría de ellos la tendencia de todo el año es de subida desde el año 2005,quizás pueda influir que Daimiel ha estado más controlado durante estos años,te puedes pasar por allí y en unos folios grapados y junto con la prensa y revistas para leer mientras se espera están estos gráficos,seguro que si los pides diciendo que estás interesado en ellos te los darán sin más y asi comparas los de Daimiel con los de Alcazar,seguro que sacarás conclusiones muy interesantes.

un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Magnífico trabajo albertillovernel. Gracias por tenerlos informados de la evolución del Acuífero 23. La subida de los últimos dos años es impresionante. 
Haber si la bajada de este verano no es demasiado acusada y el año que viene sigue subiendo y subiendo...

----------


## Vins

Excelente análisis!! Un gran trabajo por tu parte, se agradece.
Los datos son muy elocuentes y la evidencia salta a la vista: como bien dices la tendencia es a la baja, salvo para años muy húmedos (que son la excepción), osea que se consume más de lo que habitualmente se recarga, y todo ese consumo muy concentrado en el tiempo.

De todos modos, no estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que comentas de que los cultivos se hayan extendido a los meses primaverales ya que según veo en la tabla los riegos no han variado sustancialmente en los años mostrados. Por otro lado, buena parte de  los cultivos de regadío se recolectan efectivamente de manera tradicional a lo largo del verano, pero lógicamente hay que sembrarlos o plantarlos bastante antes: aunque la fecha es variable según el cultivo, podemos decir que en marzo-abril se da el grueso de plantación (tras las últimas heladas). Para adelantar la plantación en una zona como la mancha serían imprescindibles los invernaderos, y no tengo constancia que abunden en la región ni tampoco son apreciables los riegos en invierno. 
Os dejo un enlace donde aparecen algunas tablas sobre las épocas de plantación y recolecta de diferentes cultivos hortícolas, por si os interesan para cotejar lo que comento:
http://foroantiguo.infojardin.com/sh...d.php?t=175880

La plantación precisa de un riego para afianzar los plantones, que al carecer de raíces profundas sólo pueden asimilar el agua de las capas superficiales del suelo. Esta humedad superficial desaparece muy rápidamente con días soleados y/o ventosos por lo que el riego es ineludible. Quizás por ese motivo se haya extendido esa máxima que comentas: "agua del cielo no quita el riego", lógicamente no estoy de acuerdo con ella, pero quizás tenga su parte de razón en este caso concreto. Hay que tener en cuenta que aunque estuviésemos plantando un pino o un romero en esas fechas, ese riego sería  fundamental para su supervivencia. Una vez que la plantación esta afianzada con raíces más profundas la necesidad de riego disminuye, más aún teniendo en cuenta que al crecer los cultivos la fracción de suelo descubierto disminuye, y por tanto la evaporación es menor.

Todo esto es muy visible el la tabla y el gráfico que nos muestras: Los descensos piezométricos son muy evidentes (+de 2m) al comienzo de la primavera (marzo o abril según el año) y luego se van ralentizando a lo largo de la primavera (incluso con subidas piezométricas) para finalmente decaer en los meses estivales. La demanda de agua en este caso es evidente por la gran evaporación y también por la fructificación de los cultivos. Todo esto se aprecia para los años secos, pero también de manera sutil en los húmedos: si nos fijamos en el año pasado, también se aprecia que las subidas piezométricas fueron menores en abril o mayo que en junio por ejemplo.

Por otro lado comentar que el dato para abril es provisional (mejor esperar a finales de mes para hacer un balance fiable)

Con todo quiero decir, que aunque el ascenso se haya ralentizado, no descarto que vuelva subir en los próximos meses y que al final el descenso este verano no sea tan acusado como aparentemente se vaticina.

----------


## Vins

mentas es muy evidente la tendencia a la baja de los niveles piezométricos a lo largo de la serie.
Pero según aprecio en la gráfica también las precipitaciones han seguido ese patrón de descenso a lo largo de esos años (2000-2007), con la salvedad del 2004 (en el que también se aprecia una leve recarga del acuífero). Es posible que el decaimiento de las precipitaciones sea menos acusado que en el caso de los niveles del acuífero, pero en cualquier caso veo la situación "un poco" menos grave que la que comentas.

Por otro lado siguiendo en la linea de una visión "optimista" de los gráficos que muestras, hay que tener en cuenta que los ciclos húmedos, si bien son excepcionales, no dejan de ser ciclos al fin y al cabo y se repiten cada X años y al menos los dos últimos han dejado subidas nada despreciables. El anterior ciclo lluvioso dejó una subida mayor que la posterior bajada de los 15 años posteriores, la del presente ciclo pretende ser aún mayor...por lo que se puede deducir una tendencia a largo plazo favorable.

----------


## saihguadiana

Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Esperemos que las lluvias de esta semana ayuden un poco más a los niveles, tanto por infiltración como por ausencia de riego.

----------


## DonQuijote

En Alcazar parece que sigue produciendose la recarga del agua que llega de Ruidera-Peñarroya. ¿Pero que pasa en Daimiel? Se ve que comprar fincas cerca del parque no ha servido de mucho.

----------


## albertillovernel

Yo ésta misma mañana he visto un cañón de riego funcionando entre Fernancaballero y Malagón... en previsión de lo que faltaba por caer esta misma tarde. Por supuesto que eso no ayuda a los niveles. 
Esperemos que lo que viene esta semana y parte de la próxima sí que lo haga, porque según la tendencia de descenso del caudal rebosado en Peñarroya, al ritmo actual antes del 15 de mayo dejaría de soltar... 



Un último empujón en forma de lluvias no vendría mal para alargar la temporada durante la que los ríos corran hasta junio...
Por cierto, ¿que ocurre en la estación de aforo de Villarrubia? Ha aumentado espectacularmente las últimas 2 semanas, sin que se aprecie un cambio notable del caudal. Si los datos fueran ciertos, en 2 semanas se habrían introducido más de 4 Hm en las Tablas, con lo que estaría desbordando a chorro por Puente Navarro, y allí sólo hay una compuerta abierta 20 cm... Estimo un caudal de no más de 2 m3/s.

Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por el gráfico albertillovernel :Wink: .
Las cosas tienden todas a la baja. :Frown: 
Bueno, a ver si las lluvias son cuantiosas por la zona.

----------


## aginesg

El domingo 17 -abril, recorri desde las Ruidera hasta Alameda de Cervera. Pude observar que el Hundimiento sigue cayendo un caudal muy importante de agua, por lo que no creo que Peñarroya deje de soltar agua de momento. 

En Peñarroya, observe lo que comento Saihguadiana del canal de Riego, y que hasta ahora no lo habia percibido y el caudal que derivaba al canal de riego, podian ser unos 2,5 a 3,5  m3/segundo, si lo comparamos con los 4,30 que podian estar saliendo al cauce del rio.

Por otra parte, pude contabilizar 13 pozos de recarga entre Argamasilla y Alameda de Cervera y mi sorpresa, aunque el cuadal no era mucho, es que los pozos estaban en penoso estado para poder tragar agua del caudal, estaban llenos de lodo, o no tragaban agua, porque podian estar llenos. De los 6 que pude acercarme para verlos de cerca, uno solo se oia el agua que tragaba en abundancia, los otros cinco no se oian aunque se apreciaba algo de corriente hacia el pozo. Lo que se pude ver es que los pozos necesitan una limpieza/mantenimiento anual, para que puedan estar en funcionamiento. Entiendo que de los 23 pozos que se han echo apenas llegan al 50 % de su rendimiento, entre unos y otros. Aqui pude decucir que los pozos de recarga no es todo lo bonito que me imaginaba.

----------


## saihguadiana

> Por cierto, ¿que ocurre en la estación de aforo de Villarrubia? Ha aumentado espectacularmente las últimas 2 semanas, sin que se aprecie un cambio notable del caudal. Si los datos fueran ciertos, en 2 semanas se habrían introducido más de 4 Hm en las Tablas, con lo que estaría desbordando a chorro por Puente Navarro, y allí sólo hay una compuerta abierta 20 cm... Estimo un caudal de no más de 2 m3/s.
> 
> Saludos.


¿En villarrubia?¿aumentado?, paso grafica caudal de estacion Vilarrubia del ultimo mes y 20 dias.



No tengo noticias de que la estacion este dando datos incorrectos.

Un saludo

----------


## Vins

Nueva comunicación del nivel de los pozos de captación de Daimiel:
http://www.daimiel.es/post1989349/el...-del-guadiana-

Esta vez nos proporcionan interesantes gráficas, una de la evolución anual de los niveles desde abril de 1988 y otra de la evolución detallada de los tres últimos años.

Seguimos sin saber la cota exacta a la que se encuentra el pozo, aunque según el mapa topográfico del IGN a escala 1:25000 ésta debe rondar los 624m. Teniendo en cuenta que el nivel está a 15,8m de la superficie, el agua podría estar en estos momentos en torno a 608m.

----------


## albertillovernel

[IMG][/IMG]


> Seguimos sin saber la cota exacta a la que se encuentra el pozo, aunque según el mapa topográfico del IGN a escala 1:25000 ésta debe rondar los 624m. Teniendo en cuenta que el nivel está a 15,8m de la superficie, el agua podría estar en estos momentos en torno a 608m.


Creo recordar que el edificio donde se ubican los pozos está a 620-621 msnm, (dentro del cauce denominado _Cañada del Lencero_), y por tanto las medidas dadas coinciden básicamente con las que nos ha proporcionado Saihguadiana, metro arriba o abajo.

Veremos cómo evolucionan los niveles piezométricos a partir de ahora, pero estas últimas lluvias podrían tener un impacto positivo en ellos. De momento:
- No se ven ya riegos por el campo (esta misma tarde ha habido tormentas fuertes sobre el sur de CR y en Cuenca)
- Mañana puede haber nuevos episodios tormentosos en toda la cuenca situada sobre el acuífero 23.
- Ha habido episodios de precipitación muy importantes (30 litros recogidos en la estación SIAR de Manzanares el pasado viernes, tromba de agua con amago de inundación en Villarrubia, y zonas cercanas a Daimiel donde han podido caer casi 100 l/m2, en palabras de su concejal de agricultura).
- No sabemos nada del caudal de Peñarroya actualmente, dado que la página del SAIH no está accesible desde el viernes/sábado. La última noticia que tuve es que había aumentado hasta casi 5 m3/s.
- Se espera una nueva perturbación importante el próximo viernes, que se extenderá todo el fin de semana y parte de la siguiente.

Veremos cómo evoluciona el tema. De momento, el mes de Abril parece que va a arreglarse en precipitaciones. Ha sido sacar los santos a la calle y abrirse el cielo, _casi_ un milagro... :Big Grin: .
Saludos.

----------


## aginesg

Estaria bien tener unas graficas de nivel del acuifero de esta pasada semana. Con las lluvias y la Semana Santa, puede que haya subido algo.

Estuve por los Ojos del Guadina el Domingo (entre la carretera de Villarrubia y la N-430), y el número de ojos se cuentan por cientos, realmente ver salir de agua de todos ellos debe de formar una gran corriente de agua. Otra vez volvi a ver las canalizaciones del Guadiana en este punto, de echo han rebajado el terreno, por lo que evita que se forme una gran laguna en este punto.    :Smile: 

Gracias y un saludo!

----------


## Luján

> Estaria bien tener unas graficas de nivel del acuifero de esta pasada semana. Con las lluvias y la Semana Santa, puede que haya subido algo.
> 
> Estuve por los Ojos del Guadina el Domingo (entre la carretera de Villarrubia y la N-430), y el número de ojos se cuentan por cientos, realmente ver salir de agua de todos ellos debe de formar una gran corriente de agua. Otra vez volvi a ver las canalizaciones del Guadiana en este punto, de echo han rebajado el terreno, por lo que evita que se forme una gran laguna en este punto.   
> 
> Gracias y un saludo!


Tranquilo.
Ya llegarán las gráficas de nuestro amigo saihguadiana.

----------


## saihguadiana

Muy buenas noticias, empezad a buscar las camaras de fotos.
Alcazar


Daimiel


Todos los embalses de guadiana oriental soltando agua.

Un saludo

----------


## albertillovernel

Muchas gracias por la puntual información, Saihguadiana.
Si como se pronostica, tenemos un fin de semana de borrasca y pasado por agua, parece que al final Abril se va a arreglar y Mayo no va a ir por mal camino. De momento y con las últimas variaciones de caudal, Peñarroya alarga su ya mítico desbordamiento hasta bien entrado Junio, a la espera de lo que pase este fin de semana y que las lluvias sobre el Campo de Montiel tardan al menos una semana en manifestarse a la salida del pantano. Estamos a punto de rebasar los 500 Hm3 desbordados por Peñarroya, y además -antes lo había estimado muy a la baja, por error mío- Vallehermoso ha desembalsado ya más de 110 Hm3 desde diciembre de 2009.

Una pregunta: una vez abierto el canal de riego de Peñarroya, ¿el flujo es constante o es a demanda? porque cuesta imaginar que durante esta pasada semana hubiera demanda para riego... En caso de ser a caudal constante, y no haber demanda, ¿sabes dónde va a parar el caudal sobrante de la acequia, si se reincorpora al canal del Guadiana o se vierte al terreno?
Saludos.

----------


## Vins

Excelentes datos de subida, unos 25-30cm en la última semana, comparables a los ascensos que se han dado durante los meses invernales. Y hay que tener en cuenta, que probablemente ésta subida se deba únicamente al efecto de parada del riego y que el agua infiltrada durante las últimas lluvias todavía está por llegar...Más aún, parece que este puente también va a llover abundantemente.
De momento se posterga la visita del fantasma del descenso.

En lo referente al canal o canales de riego del Guadiana yo estoy casi convencido que hay un retorno de parte del caudal extraído. Viendo los mapas del IGN y las ortoimágenes disponibles se ve claramente que la acequia de la margen izquierda retorna al Guadiana a la altura de la Membrilleja-Casa de la Concha. Las acequias de la derecha no parecen retornar según las flechas indicadas en el mapa aunque no descartaría que muchas de ellas sean reversibles. Lo que si parece más claro es que el entramado de acequias de la derecha termina vertiendo a un especie de cañada-canal al norte de Tomelloso que lleva durante unos 12km un recorrido cuasi-paralelo al encauzamiento del Guadiana y que termina en una especie de laguna temporal artificial a la altura de la Alameda de Cervera, dejando al norte a tan sólo 3km el canal o acequia del Río Córcoles.

Me suscita muchas dudas este canal, tanto sobre su funcionalidad, que supongo que será la de suministrar agua a las parcelas adyacentes; como la de su naturaleza, ya que de no estar revestido puede actuar como zona de infiltración (en todo caso limitada). También la zona donde muere puede actuar como zona de recarga, aunque intuyo una naturaleza arcillosa del vaso de esa "laguna". En cualquier caso es una zona potencial para la creación de pozos de recarga y para una posible conexión con el Záncara, más deficitario y que también puede actuar como zona de recarga.

----------


## No Registrado

Buenas tardes a todos,el viernes pasado tuve la oportunidad de circular desde Manzanares hasta Alcazar y tengo que comentaros que los pivots estan regando ya muchas explotaciones agricolas.Otra cosa,ví que estan instalando un enorme parque solar cerca del cruce de la carretera que que va sentido Argamasilla,esta por lo menos,no robará agua al acuifero y de paso producira energia limpia y sobre todo segura................
A la altura del puente del canal del guadiana se puede ver un cauce mucho mas reducido en cantidad del que lleva a la altura de Alameda de Cervera y por supuesto el zancara seco como una mojama,a pesar de que su afluente, el corcoles no ha parado de correr desde ya mas de un año y medio (todos los dias paso po la A-43 y lo veo con una buena cantidad de agua),pero no llega al Zancara,porque???????????.Por cierto el amarguillo y el Giguela aun llevan agua en sus cauces.Un saludo de Juan y cuando necesiteis saber si corren estos rios a tiempo real,aqui estamos,todos los dias los veo.

----------


## aginesg

> Me suscita muchas dudas este canal, tanto sobre su funcionalidad, que supongo que será la de suministrar agua a las parcelas adyacentes; como la de su naturaleza, ya que de no estar revestido puede actuar como zona de infiltración (en todo caso limitada). También la zona donde muere puede actuar como zona de recarga, aunque intuyo una naturaleza arcillosa del vaso de esa "laguna". En cualquier caso es una zona potencial para *la creación de pozos de recarga* y para una posible conexión con el Záncara, más deficitario y que también puede actuar como zona de recarga.


Viendo los pozos de recarga como los he visto, confio mas en la filtracion natural formando lagunas en zonas donde el tipo de terreno lo permita y que se infiltre donde antiguamente lo hacia. 
Los pozos de recarga o se acierta donde el acuifero puede infiltrar y que altualmente no se como lo miden, o se lodan rapidamente y tienen que estarlos limpiando a menudo, es un coste muy elevado para la eficacia que tienen y dependen de la mano del hombre. 

Estupendas noticias, las nuevas graficas!!  :Smile:

----------


## albertillovernel

Creo que la recarga natural está siendo mucho mas importante de lo que en principio pudiera parecer -no tanto por los pozos sino por la infiltracion natural de los cauces- me explico; el Záncara, que decis va seco por Alcazar, afora casi 0,2 Hm diarios en el Provencio y algo menos en Socuellamos, para desaparecer pocos km. después... Cada 5 dias, 1Hm de agua se infiltra solo en el cauce del Záncara...la diferencia entre lo desalojado en Vallehermoso (110Hm) y lo aforado en Daimiel (unos 50 Hm) se ha debido infiltrar en su mayor parte, al igual que otra buena parte de lo que ha pasado camino de las Tablas... Ya os digo que con la revisión de los datos de Vallehermoso, ha aumentado bastante lo infiltrado, que ronda ya los 600 Hm. En breve os pasaré algunos datos actualizados.
Un saludo.

----------


## saihguadiana

> Muchas gracias por la puntual información, Saihguadiana.
> Si como se pronostica, tenemos un fin de semana de borrasca y pasado por agua, parece que al final Abril se va a arreglar y Mayo no va a ir por mal camino. De momento y con las últimas variaciones de caudal, Peñarroya alarga su ya mítico desbordamiento hasta bien entrado Junio, a la espera de lo que pase este fin de semana y que las lluvias sobre el Campo de Montiel tardan al menos una semana en manifestarse a la salida del pantano. Estamos a punto de rebasar los 500 Hm3 desbordados por Peñarroya, y además -antes lo había estimado muy a la baja, por error mío- Vallehermoso ha desembalsado ya más de 110 Hm3 desde diciembre de 2009.
> 
> Una pregunta: una vez abierto el canal de riego de Peñarroya, ¿el flujo es constante o es a demanda? porque cuesta imaginar que durante esta pasada semana hubiera demanda para riego... En caso de ser a caudal constante, y no haber demanda, ¿sabes dónde va a parar el caudal sobrante de la acequia, si se reincorpora al canal del Guadiana o se vierte al terreno?
> Saludos.


Hola, es a demanda de regantes.

----------


## Jaime160

excelente noticia, el aumento seguramente se deba más que a las lluvias de semana santa al cese de los riegos. Esta semana santa he viajado por la provincia de cuenca y albacete en zona de acuifero y había decenas de pivots eso sí ninguno funcionando.

----------


## No Registrado

> Buenas tardes a todos,el viernes pasado tuve la oportunidad de circular desde Manzanares hasta Alcazar y tengo que comentaros que los pivots estan regando ya muchas explotaciones agricolas.Otra cosa,ví que estan instalando un enorme parque solar cerca del cruce de la carretera que que va sentido Argamasilla,esta por lo menos,no robará agua al acuifero y de paso producira energia limpia y sobre todo segura................
> A la altura del puente del canal del guadiana se puede ver un cauce mucho mas reducido en cantidad del que lleva a la altura de Alameda de Cervera y por supuesto el zancara seco como una mojama,a pesar de que su afluente, el corcoles no ha parado de correr desde ya mas de un año y medio (todos los dias paso po la A-43 y lo veo con una buena cantidad de agua),pero no llega al Zancara,porque???????????.Por cierto el amarguillo y el Giguela aun llevan agua en sus cauces.Un saludo de Juan y cuando necesiteis saber si corren estos rios a tiempo real,aqui estamos,todos los dias los veo.


Esos 2 enormes parques solares de los que hablas, son electricas termosolares. Otro se está construyendo entre Villarta de San Juan Y Arenas. Energía limpia ya veremos si da, pero el consumo de agua que necesitan es enorme. La que tu hablas es de Florentino (el del Madrid). Y no se como, pero se les ha permitido cambiar de ubicación los pozos, acumular agua.... vamos que hagan lo que quieran, que como no son agricultores no necesitan control.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Esos 2 enormes parques solares de los que hablas, son electricas termosolares. Otro se está construyendo entre Villarta de San Juan Y Arenas. Energía limpia ya veremos si da, pero el consumo de agua que necesitan es enorme. La que tu hablas es de Florentino (el del Madrid). Y no se como, pero se les ha permitido cambiar de ubicación los pozos, acumular agua.... vamos que hagan lo que quieran, que como no son agricultores no necesitan control.


Efectivamente, son plantas solares termoeléctricas. Como cualquier planta de generación térmica, necesitan agua para mover una turbina de vapor y para enfriarlo en torres de refrigeración (en centrales térmicas de carbón o gas se ven muy bien, aunque en termosolares suelen ser pequeñas, como las que se ponen en azoteas de edificios). 
Ese es, básicamente, su consumo de agua, -aparte del necesario para la limpieza de los reflectores-. Suele bastar e incluso sobra con los derechos de agua de los terrenos sobre los que se ubican, y en su ubicación estoy de acuerdo contigo; que se plantan allí donde le conviene al pez gordo de turno, que suelen ser terrenos de humedales o riberas donde la especulación no ha hecho mella y se venden baratos. 
Estamos denigrando de la ocupación  de ríos, DPH y zonas de inundación para cultivar y cuando llega el mandamás de turno, -forrado como él solo y con buenos contactos-, a ocupar zonas del estilo en estos menesteres, se la conceden y bendicen con la etiqueta de que es "_sostenible_"... (el mantra moderno que justifica todos los desmanes).

Hay bien poco, -nada, diria yo- en nuestra forma de vida y economía que sea sostenible, por lo que cada actuación de este estilo debería pasar por todas las lupas y si no cumple, denegar tajantemente su construcción si no es en otra ubicación menos sensible o ya degradada. Porque no veo el beneficio de cambiar una dehesa o una laguna por una central eléctrica, por muy renovable que sea; no deja de ser un atropello y un delito ecológico.
Saludos.

----------


## DonQuijote

Yo tengo entendido que como el vapor de agua que sale de la turbina no se puede enfriar (pues para ello necesitarian un rio o un pantano) se expulsa a la atmosfera produciendo efecto invernadero y calentando (sino desertizando) un poco mas La Mancha humeda.
La energía limpia no existe, otra cosa es que no produzca CO2, pues esas centrales usan unos aceites y unas sales que esperemos no lleguen nunca al acuifero.

----------


## Vins

> Yo tengo entendido que como el vapor de agua que sale de la turbina no se puede enfriar (pues para ello necesitarian un rio o un pantano) se expulsa a la atmosfera produciendo efecto invernadero y calentando (sino desertizando) un poco mas La Mancha humeda.


Si el agua queda en forma de vapor es que todavía tiene energía y por tanto no creo que se "desperdicie". Yo creo que al convertir la energía calorífica del vapor en energía eléctrica este pasa a estado líquido, sino todo, casi todo. Agua caliente sí, pero líquida...
Es una opinión, tampoco tengo mucha idea.

----------


## Luján

> Si el agua queda en forma de vapor es que todavía tiene energía y por tanto no creo que se "desperdicie". Yo creo que al convertir la energía calorífica del vapor en energía eléctrica este pasa a estado líquido, sino todo, casi todo. Agua caliente sí, pero líquida...
> Es una opinión, tampoco tengo mucha idea.


Hay bastante agua que s deja salir como vapor, ya que su presión es insuficiente para mover las turbinas. Si no se dejara escapar agua, no veríamos las columnas blancas saliendo de las centrales operativas, ya sean nucleares o térmicas convencionales.


Por otro lado, si bien el vapor de agua es el principal (mucho más que el CO2) gas del efecto invernadero, el lanzado por las centrales a la atmósfera volverá a caer no demasiado lejos en forma de precipitaciones.

----------


## DonQuijote

Efectivamente, las turbinas tienen varias etapas para el vapor a alta presion y luego para el de baja presion, al final ese vapor hay que enfriarlo si lo quieres volver a meter en la central y repetir el ciclo. Para enfriarlo se usan las torres de refrigeracion y un rio cercano o pantano, esto hace que se aumente la temperatura del rio. Se podria pensar que esto no es un gran problema pero ¿que pasa con una coca cola caliente cuando la abres? Que sale todo el gas, es decir que al aumentar la temperatura del agua esta puede disolver menos oxigeno y los peces no pueden respirar. Hace poco leia noticias que decian que no se estaba cumpliendo la ley sobre el maximo aumento de temperatura previsto en el Ebro pues el caudal del rio no era suficiente, PERO A NADIE LE PREOCUPA ESTO.
En La Mancha, cerca de Cinco Casas no hay rios, ¿como se enfria ese vapor a baja presion que sale de la turbina? No hay problema, nos sobra el agua, tiremosla al aire Manchego, calentemos un poquito el entorno...ese agua ya caera en otro sitio lejano...que mas da todo. Antes usabamos ese agua para que un agricultor viviera, ahora ha venido Florentino a hacerse mas rico con el acuifero y tirar el agua...nuestro agua.
Perdon por la parrafada pero me parece indignante que nadie sepa nada de esto y que en La Mancha se pueda hacer de todo a espaldas de sus habitantes. Ya paso eso mismo en los ojos y nos sigue dando igual todo.

----------


## DonQuijote

En las noticias sobre las termosolares que se pueden leer en la "prensa normal" no encontrareis ningun dato interesante, pues estan al servicio del poder, y solo son altavoces de las empresas constructoras y de los politicos. Aqui os dejo un articulo con varios datos muy interesantes:
-consumo de agua: 1.600.000 m3
-ubicacion en el cauce (zona inundable de un rio)
-Burlan la ley dividiendo la central en dos partes para q la Junta la pueda aprobar

http://www.ecologistasenaccion.org/article16715.html

----------


## DonQuijote

Mas informacion: de los 1.600.000 m3 "solo" se evapora el 70% el otro 30% se "devuelve al acuifero" dice la consejera de medio ambiente. ¿A que temperatura? ¿Donde se vierte? ¿Al rio? ¿A Las Tablas?
Ademas nos ahorramos un 15% de derechos de agua...un gran ahorro señora consejera!

http://seo-ciudadreal.blogspot.com/2...-ayudaran.html

----------


## albertillovernel

> Mas informacion: de los 1.600.000 m3 "solo" se evapora el 70% el otro 30% se "devuelve al acuifero" dice la consejera de medio ambiente. ¿A que temperatura? ¿Donde se vierte? ¿Al rio? ¿A Las Tablas?
> Ademas nos ahorramos un 15% de derechos de agua...un gran ahorro señora consejera!
> 
> http://seo-ciudadreal.blogspot.com/2...-ayudaran.html


Cierto que, como chiste, está bien lo del ahorro de agua. Es como poner una máquina de aire acondicionado nueva con etiqueta energética AAAAAAA++++ y presumir de lo mucho que ahorra...¿el ahorro no estaría en prescindir de ella?  
Estamos en lo de siempre: terrenos que pertenecen al DPH o les pilla muy cerca (la diferencia entre considerar o no la máxima inundación como punto hasta el que llega el cauce de un río y, a partir de él, se establecen las figuras de protección), y que algún _personaje_ estima pueden darle mucho dinero si se recalifican _por arte de magia_ en agrícolas (o, en este caso, industriales). Este _alguien_ tiene mucho dinero y amigos influyentes que le van allanando el camino, haciendo, si fuera preciso, que los pulpos sean animales de compañía, las encinas matorrales y las zonas de protección y DPH cuestionables, sencillamente porque ese _alguien_ -a quien le sobra el dinero y quiere hacer mucho más con la jugada-, no quiere gastarse más cuartos en modificar su proyecto original o comprar otras fincas aparte de las que ya posee. 

La jugada es la siguiente: se plantea un proyecto inamovible con el que alguna empresa constructora se va a forrar independientemente de si funciona o no; una administración pública lo abandera como propio con alguna perogrullada tipo "_desarrollo_", "_empleo_" o "_sostenible_" (o una combinación de todas, ideal) y engaña a la sociedad diciendo que es necesario para el desarrollo de la zona. Como el proyecto debe cumplir unas determinadas legislaciones, se van recortando las figuras de protección que puedan afectarlo y el terreno protegido, o se licita separamente lo que forma un todo, hasta que encaje, tal como ya pasó con el malogrado aeropuerto de Ciudad Real; una vez construido, el dinero ya ha pasado al bolsillo adecuado y su explotación o su resultado es otro cantar...

En resumen, otra de tantas actuaciones que contribuyen a degradar nuestro entorno, por si no fuera bastante con lo que ya teníamos. No deja de ser una gota en un charco, pero esperemos que la fiebre termosolar se modere pronto y que no les de, mientras tanto, por llenarnos los campos (y los ríos) de plantas de estas...

Os recuerdo que poco ha cambiado desde el inicio de este despropósito; aquel personaje que inició el desastre allá por 1950, -que desembocaría en la l_ey de desecación de los márgenes del Guadiana y Cigüela_ y todo lo que vino después- sería, a la postre, el primer especulador patrio con terrenos rústicos. De aquellos polvos, estos lodos...
Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Acabo de leer lo que escribes... dos veces... y sabes lo que pienso!! Es raro, pero como algún personaje de esos lea lo que escribes estará pensando:
- Que j***o éste tío, acaba de escribir justo lo que está pasando!!!!!
Totalmente de acuerdo con tus palabras... la pura realidad!!!!

----------


## tescelma

Ojo con las termosolares, además de la problemática del agua que comentáis, está otro problema que subyace bajo ese manto de al energía limpia y que no se quiere airear. Resulta que no es una energía tan limpia ni ecológica como la pintan. Su funcionamiento se basa en el calentamiento de un aceite tóxico, que a su vez calienta unos depósitos de sales o acumuladores y éstos calientan el circuito de agua. Pues bien, esos depósitos de sales son 50.000 Tm  :EEK!:  de una mezcla de nitrato potásico y nitrato sódico. No se si alguno le suena de algo, pero os aseguro que esto hace "pum", y con esa candidad, dejará un crater que no se sabrá si ha caido un meteorito de estos que extinguen las especies. También es cierto qu es muy dificil que explote, pero bueno, el riesgo, aunque remoto, ahí está. Ya por no hablar de la ocupación de superficie que necesita cada uno de estos parques, creo que son del orden de las 200 Ha.

Ahora bien, si no queremos nucleares, algo habrá que hacer para generar la energía ...

----------


## DonQuijote

Pues lo primero que hay q hacer es reducir el consumo (que ellos ya se encargan de subirnos la luz)y lo segundo difundir esto para que no nos engañen mas con el tema de las energias "limpias". Ya podian haber instalado en Peñarroya una minicentral y dejarse de experimentar donde nadie se queja.

----------


## tescelma

> Pues lo primero que hay q hacer es reducir el consumo (que ellos ya se encargan de subirnos la luz)y lo segundo difundir esto para que no nos engañen mas con el tema de las energias "limpias". Ya podian haber instalado en Peñarroya una minicentral y dejarse de experimentar donde nadie se queja.


En esto estoy de acuerdo contigo, no podemos seguir consumiendo energía como lo hacemos. No podemos seguir queriendo tener en casa 24º C en invierno y 22º C en verano; ir con el coche a tomar café al bar de la esquina, etc.

----------


## albertillovernel

Volviendo al tema del acuífero, nuevas mediciones en el pozo de las Perdigueras, en Alcázar. Sube 72 cm. desde la última medición mensual, en Marzo, y se sitúa a 42,63 m de profundidad. 
El incremento se queda en algo menos de la mitad del que se midió entre Febrero y Marzo (+1,49m), pero parece que las últimas lluvias han arreglado un mes y una primavera que no iban por muy buen camino.
De abril de 2010 al presente, el incremento ha sido de 11,6 m, y desde el otoño de 2009, la friolera de 18 metros en 20 meses! (durante el anterior ciclo húmedo de 1996-1998, subió un total de 19,2 m en 32 meses)

-> ver en Aguas de Alcázar

Saludos!

----------


## culipardo

Pues ahora sólo queda que el Plan Especial del Alto Guadiana de los resultados esperados y durante el próximo ciclo seco el nivel del acuífero se mantenga o baje lo menos posible a la espera de otro ciclo húmedo.

----------


## jason

Según he leído en otro foro empiezan a haber filtraciones en la Albuera. Tiene que estar a punto de salir por algún lado ¿no?.

Además que han estado cayendo buenas tormentas por la zona conquense del acuífero; seguro que Gigüela y Záncara aumentan su caudal.

EDITO: mientras ponía el mensaje se ha liado buena también en la parte ciudarrealeña. Más litrejos.

----------


## DonQuijote

Ya tenemos la nube sobre el acuifero como ocurria el año pasado, a ver si corre el Zancara y se llena la laguna de la Albuera.

----------


## REEGE

Ahora mismo he hablado con mi mujer y dice que en Tomelloso está cayendo una buena...
Grandes noticias y eso... esperemos que los niveles suban y se note en el Acuífero 23 y en los campos manchegos!!

----------


## daimieleño

filtraciones en la laguna de albuera???? :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
¿en que foro?

seria la noticia bomba del año, que pena estar en mayo ya......

esperemos confirmacion

----------


## daimieleño

* perdon no queria poner el icono del dedo hacia abajo en el mensaje anterior. pero no lo puedo quitar

----------


## Luján

> * perdon no queria poner el icono del dedo hacia abajo en el mensaje anterior. pero no lo puedo quitar


Ya está arreglado.

Para hacerlo de nuevo: entras en el mensaje ->  -> Ir a Avanzado -> cambiar.

Sólo podrás hacerlo con tus mensajes.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, actualizacion

Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## albertillovernel

A por esos 605 metros!! Por otro lado, parece mentira que se siga regando estos días de nubes y tormentas vespertinas... ¿Veremos asomar el agua por alguna de las lagunas antes de verano, o habrá que seguir esperando?

----------


## Luján

Las gráficas son buenas, dentro de lo que cabe. Al menos no se les ha visto bajar de forma neta.

Me daría con un canto en los dientes y otro en el pecho si para finales de mayo, los niveles se mantuvieran por encima de 609.5 en el de Alcázar y 604 en el de Daimiel, ya que me temo que el final de mayo será seco (espero equivocarme).

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenos días; ayer tarde fuí a visitar la zona de las lagunas de Daimiel (en especial, las de la Albuera y Escoplillo). La primera, una de las mayores del término, y la que los paisanos identifican como "la guía del acuífero", sufrió un importante hundimiento, localizado en su parte exterior (en el límite de su zona tradicionalmente inundable), el pasado febrero, cuando el agua comenzó a recargar el 23 a paso rápido. Hay muchas fotos en la red del tremendo socavón (casi 10 metros de diámetro y más de 15 de profundidad, que poco tiempo después comenzó a llenarse de agua).
 Este socavón fué tapado con piedra y arena, quedando pocos vestigios de él a día de hoy. Unos 500 metros más al norte se abrió hace un par de meses un segundo socavón, -éste, ya fuera de la zona deprimida de la laguna y a una cota bastante mayor- que sigue abierto; me acerqué a él, pero sigue sin aparecer agua en su interior. Decir que es menos profundo que el otro y la cota a la que se sitúa puede establecerse en al menos 10 metros superior a la del fondo de la laguna. Bien, a lo que iba; desde el camino (tampoco se puede acercar nadie fácilmente, -la laguna es propiedad usurpada (perdón, _privada_) y se prohíbe el paso por los caminos que han abierto en su cuenca- no se ve ningun afloramiento de agua ni humedad. 
Según los planos del IGN la cota más baja de la laguna se sitúa a 607 msnm y el agua...pues no sabemos por donde anda. Estaba por preguntar a un par de paisanos sentados en su finca si tenían pozo y sabían la altura del agua, pero no me decidí y me quedé con la duda...

En cuanto a la laguna del Escoplillo (auténtica desconocida para mí), he accedido con bastante facilidad al borde, incluso podría haberme adentrado a la zona más profunda, pero no se veía tampoco rastro de humedad. Aquí sí que había un pozo a la vista y cerca del camino, el cual he utilizado para medir la profundidad. He cronometrado el tiempo en sonar el agua al arrojar una piedrecita por el interior del tubo; ha tardado poco más de 1 segundo (contando con mi falta de precisión y el retardo lógico), lo que, aplicado a los lejanos conocimientos de cinemática (x=V·t+1/2·a·t², donde t≈1seg), nos da una profundidad de entre 5 y 7 metros. La zona más baja se encuentra -a ojo- unos 2 metros por debajo de la ubicación del sondeo, luego el agua en la laguna del Escoplillo puede estar situada a unos 3 metros del fondo, siendo optimista... o a 5 siendo pesimista. En todo caso y desde Enero, cuando la CHG realizó el estudio hidrogeológico de los ojos detectados en el cauce del Azuer-Guadiana, el aumento ha sido de al menos 3 metros sobre lo que marcaba entonces... 
Ver ruta en googlemaps
Seguiremos intuyendo, que no viendo, lo que ocurre... un saludo.

----------


## jason

> ¿en que foro?


Fue en foros Castilla donde tenemos hecho un pequeño seguimiento de las Tablas (bastante menos currado que éste. De hecho muchas de las noticias las pasamos  otro forero y yo de aquí).

Se hablaba de pequeños afloramientos indicados por los paisanos...

Lo que a mí me extraña es que no esté más arriba el agua. La verdad es que es tan complicado de entender el acuífero que el día menos pensado, cuando ya no tengamos esperanza y esté llegando el verano, se empapa el vaso de la laguna y... Bueno, empiezo a soñar despierto :Smile:

----------


## jason

A ver que opináis,  al ver que aún no se da ninguna señal de que vaya aparecer agua en los lugares centinela los cuales avisarían del rebose del acuífero ¿puede ser que el largo tiempo transcurrido sin el acuífero lleno haya cambiado las características geólogicas del mismo y haya "cerrado" el "tapón" que serían los ojos y demás lagunas y manantiales?

----------


## albertillovernel

> A ver que opináis,  al ver que aún no se da ninguna señal de que vaya aparecer agua en los lugares centinela los cuales avisarían del rebose del acuífero ¿puede ser que el largo tiempo transcurrido sin el acuífero lleno haya cambiado las características geólogicas del mismo y haya "cerrado" el "tapón" que serían los ojos y demás lagunas y manantiales?


Yo creo que no, más al contrario, la turba que actuaba como elemento semipermeable que mantenía el encharcamiento en lugares como la cuenca de los Ojos, las Tablas y demás, está mucho más agrietada, con zonas quemadas y rehundidas por los socavones producidos por el agua. A mi entender, resulta hoy más fácil que el agua emerja por ellos, aunque ten en cuenta que estos últimos metros hasta que de señales son los más difíciles, requieren progresivamente de más agua para aumentar, ya que la cuenca se ensancha conforme la profundidad disminuye.

----------


## Vaelico

Buenas, fui yo la persona que comentó la posible afloración del agua en la laguna de la Albuera. Os comento, el jueves de la semana pasada estuve hablando con un trabajador del P.N. de las Tablas de Daimiel y me comentó que se había detectado un afloramiento de agua procedente del acuífero, mi alegría fue tal que lo di por sentado que era totalmente cierto y posible, y postee la noticia en el foro que comenta jason. Sin embargo por lo que estoy leyendo, la infiltración (de realmente haberse producido, que no lo puedo asegurar), sería por otros motivos, ¿no?

----------


## Vins

Bueno, al menos ya hay rumores!!
Por cierto, el MARM ya tiene actualizados el nivel de los piezómetros a día 28 de febrero. 
http://sig.marm.es/recursossub/visor...ta=Piezometros

Lo cual nos puede dar una idea de por donde va el agua. Han incorporado datos de un piezómetro situado en la zona de la Albuera. La cota de emboque es de 620m y el agua se sitúa a 12,47m, con lo cual el nivel piezométrico está a 607,5.
Los datos hay que tomarlos con cautela, pues aunque han completado los datos sobre cotas de emboque de los pozos, éstas están en muchos casos deliberadamente mal y en otros no parecen muy precisas...
He buscado la situación del pozo según sus coordenadas UTM, y en este caso la cota parece estar bien, aunque lógicamente si esto fuera del todo cierto, el agua ya tendría que haber aflorado.

En la zona del escoplillo hay otro pozo, se trata del mismo utilizado por la confederación para dar su informe (según he podido comprobar en unas tablas de correspondencia de los identificadores de cada pozo). El 29 de diciembre el agua estaba a 9,75m y a 28 de febrero a 6,39, con lo cual la subida es algo mayor de 3m ( sin contar lo que haya subido hasta ahora, que puede ser perfectamente otro metro más).
En lo que difieren el informe de la CHG y el visor del MARM es en la cota de emboque, 611 y 607 respectivamente (insisto que se trata del mismo pozo). Con lo cual surge la duda, aunque en mi opinión el valor de la CHG es el correcto, ya que coincide con lo que se deduce del los mapas del IGN (de hecho la cota 607 no debe alcanzarse ni en el fondo del vaso de la laguna). Haciendo cálculos vemos que el agua estaría a finales de diciembre a 601,25 (si no recuerdo mal coincide con lo indicado en el informe) y a finales de febrero estaría a 604,6m

Suponiendo que haya subido un metro más y que el vaso lagunar esté a 608-610m, el agua está a unos 3-5m... osea, que albertillo vernel tiene un buen ojo cinemático!!!
Saludos

----------


## DonQuijote

El sabado 7 de mayo fui a ver el Zancara en la autovia de los viñedos y sigue sin correr a pesar de la que cayo por la mañana. Sin embargo en la carretera de Arenales a Criptana pude tomar estas imagenes:




Asi que toda este agua acaba en el acuifero.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues es un gustazo ver que el Záncara contribuye, y de  qué manera, al crecimiento del acuífero por su parte superior.
Gracias por las fotos.

----------


## No Registrado

¿Cómo es eso posible? El viernes pasé yo por la carretera de Manzanares a Alcázar de San Juan, que está al oeste de la autovía de los viñedos es decir aguas abajo, y corría el agua tanto por el canal del Guadiana como por el Záncara. ¿O es que está mal indicado y los dos cauces corresponden al canal del Guadiana/Peñarroya?

----------


## DonQuijote

El agua que hay en el Zancara viene del canal del Guadiana, es agua remontante. El cauce esta encharcado y como mucho circulara algo hacia atras hasta meterse por algun agujero. De todas formas es posible que el Zancara vaya avanzando estos dias y llegue a la autovia de los viñedos, a ver si hay alguien por la zona que investigue este rio tan curioso.

----------


## Jaime160

> El agua que hay en el Zancara viene del canal del Guadiana, es agua remontante. El cauce esta encharcado y como mucho circulara algo hacia atras hasta meterse por algun agujero. De todas formas es posible que el Zancara vaya avanzando estos dias y llegue a la autovia de los viñedos, a ver si hay alguien por la zona que investigue este rio tan curioso.


Lo importante no es que el río avance sino que recargue el acuífero metiéndose por esos agujeros ¿No?

Para mi que sólo conozco la zona por la información sacada de este foro y de internet es complicado entender el comportamiento de los ríos manchegos.

----------


## DonQuijote

Es facil de entender si se ha visto alguna vez la extensa llanura manchega (os recomiendo subir a los molinos de Alcazar y ver por donde discurren estos rios, la vista es expectacular). Antes los rios tenian tendencia a salirse de su cauce pero hoy ese cauce se ha profundizado y canalizado, cuando llevan agua en abundancia o se represa puede ocurrir que al agua suba por algun afluente durante muchos metros. Eso ocure por ejemplo en las Tablas, el agua del Giguela remonta el Guadiana seco hasta mas alla de Griñon.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, me parecio interesante poner las graficas hoy, ya que Daimiel ha conseguido la cota 605 msnm

Alcazar (los picos son datos no recibidos, no darle importancia)


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias saihguadiana por mantenernos tan informados.
¿Llegará el pozo de Daimiel a 606 msnm este año?
Sería una muy buena marca.

----------


## saihguadiana

> Hola a todos, os dejo las graficas e intento despejar algunas dudas.
> Alcazar
> 
> 
> Daimiel
> 
> 
> Tema Vallehermoso, es mas por seguridad que por otra cosa, es imposible contentar a todo el mundo, el embalse es muy pequeño y se llena muy rapidamente, por lo que el control se hace muy, pero que muy dificil, si dejas margen, alguna gente como calatravo dice que por que, si lo dejas arriba, llegan 2 tormentas y tienes que abrir inundando zona (inundable por cierto) del "vecino" y dice que CHG no ha tenido prevision y por eso se ha inundado, este mismo "vecino" llega el verano y dice que por abrieron y dejaron el embalse medio vacio. Lo dicho, imposible contentar a todo el mundo, se regula lo mejor posible, y (desde hace poco), hay gente realmente interesada en hacerlo bien.
> Respecto al tema de sondeos, comentado por nonimo tanto los sondeos como la calidad del agua depende muchisimo de la zona.
> ...


Hola, os pongo grafica de Embalse Vallehermoso, tal como comente en su dia, aunque parezcan cosas "raras" bajar tanto un embalse,tienen su logica. (esta subida es con desagues de fondo abiertos)


Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Si se esperan tormentas que hagan llegar mucha agua al embalse, es necesario hacer que éste esté en una cota en la que no se ponga en riesgo su seguridad.

Si hay que desembalsar se desembalsa. Alguna gente no conoce el funcionamiento de los embalses y se queja de que desembalsa sin motivo aparente, pero no se dan cuenta de que las predicciones indican que pocos días después puede caer el diluvio, y más vale pecar de precavidos que lamentar inundaciones y vertidos por coronación después.

Otra cosa es que se equivoquen las predicciones. Entonces el desembalse habrá sido en vano, pero no hay forma de saberlo de antemano.

----------


## perdiguera

Una gran explicación gráfica del porqué es necesario el margen de seguridad.
Gracias saihguadiana

----------


## REEGE

Darte las gracias por las gráficas y las explicaciones de como "intentar" realizar la gestión de un embalse de la mejor manera posible... imposible darle gusto a todo el mundo... pero lo primordial que es la seguridad es lo que cuenta!!!! Algunos se piensan que un embalse es para tenerlo siempre lleno!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Sabes más cosas sobre la potabilizadora de la Cabezuela??? :Confused: 
Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## DonQuijote

Nueva subida en el pozo de Alcazar de 47 cm situandose el agua a 41,99 m., y seguira subiendo mientras el Zancara se meta entero en el acuifero y Peñarroya siga echando agua e inundando extensas zonas como la tablilla del Zancara.

----------


## aginesg

No hay duda de que son buenas noticias, el nuevo nivel del pozo de Alcazar, y ganando altura. Esto al menos garantiza que las zonas bajas, tarde o temprano ira a parar este agua.
Esta claro que sino fuera por la abundancia de agua que hay en superficie, el pozo de medicion de Saih Guadiana de Daimiel, bajaria de manera muy importante. La capacidad de extraccion de los pozos es muy alta, creo que es una suerte, que se mantengan el nivel, ahora que que se riega. 
Esperemos que llegue a 606 m en Daimiel, para llegar al nivel superior de las Tablas pero para ello tiene que llover solo un poquito mas. :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo

----------


## labanda

Alguien sabe que pasa con un embalse que lleva 2 años hecho al lado derecho de la autovia Ciudad-Real sentido Daimiel, hay al menos 30Ha inundadas y corre un riachuelo repleto de agua con dirección a Daimiel, no se si desemboca en las tablas o por debajo de ellas, lo que me pregunto es, como es posible que se haya creado ya que son tierras de labor, y como nadie a desviado toda esa agua al cauce, elevando o profundizandolo para que no se vuelva a inundar.

Os aseguro que lleva por lo menos 2 años sin bajar apenas el nivel, ya crian patos, gaviotas y garzas.

----------


## saihguadiana

> Alguien sabe que pasa con un embalse que lleva 2 años hecho al lado derecho de la autovia Ciudad-Real sentido Daimiel, hay al menos 30Ha inundadas y corre un riachuelo repleto de agua con dirección a Daimiel, no se si desemboca en las tablas o por debajo de ellas, lo que me pregunto es, como es posible que se haya creado ya que son tierras de labor, y como nadie a desviado toda esa agua al cauce, elevando o profundizandolo para que no se vuelva a inundar.
> 
> Os aseguro que lleva por lo menos 2 años sin bajar apenas el nivel, ya crian patos, gaviotas y garzas.


Hola, eso que dices, creo, que es una de las muchisimas zonas inundables, que existirian si todos los años fuesen como los dos ultimos, o, fuesemos (nos incluiremos todos) seres racionales y no desperdiciasemos los recursos naturales. Otro claro ejemplo de los "margenes" ridiculos que les ponemos a los rios, cuando el rio dice que es suyo, ya puedes ponerle cauce artificial.....

Yo no lo he visto, pero la gente mayor de los pueblos, me comenta muchas veces, las lagunas, humedales y zonas, que ahora son siembra o viñas o .....
Ahora estoy empezando a ver esos humedales, y realmente ver esos viñedos y demas tierras de labor, completamente inundados, te da que pensar.

Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Tarde o temprano, el agua reclama sus propiedades.

----------


## DonQuijote

En concreto esas dos balsas inundadas son obra de la estupidez humana, de alli se saco tierra para construir la autovia, justo de al lado del rio, un rio canalizado que no entiende de cauces. El año pasado, cuando llovio tanto, de un dia para otro el azuer se seco y es que se habia roto el cauce artificial inundando esas dos zonas vaciadas. El agua que debia llegar al cauce del Guadiana y a las tablas se perdia alli. Mas de un año despues y a pesar de las denuncias de gente de este foro (creo que Albertobernal) todo sigue igual. Quiza habra que ir pensando en poner alli unos patines, tumbonas ...

----------


## Luján

> En concreto esas dos balsas inundadas son obra de la estupidez humana, de alli se saco tierra para construir la autovia, justo de al lado del rio, un rio canalizado que no entiende de cauces. El año pasado, cuando llovio tanto, de un dia para otro el azuer se seco y es que se habia roto el cauce artificial inundando esas dos zonas vaciadas. El agua que debia llegar al cauce del Guadiana y a las tablas se perdia alli. Mas de un año despues y a pesar de las denuncias de gente de este foro (creo que Albertobernal) todo sigue igual. Quiza habra que ir pensando en poner alli unos patines, tumbonas ...


Creo que te refieres a Albertillovernel.  :Wink: 

Mirando por el lado bueno, el agua que queda retenida en esas balsas se infiltrará al acuífero más arriba de lo que lo haría en Las Tablas, lo que viene a ser bueno para el acuífero y, a medio plazo, para las Tablas.

----------


## DonQuijote

Si que me perdone Albertillo jeje. 
Pero no se si ese terreno es mejor que el cauce del Guadiana para que el agua se infiltre, quiza solo se evapore. Al menos los patos lo estan disfrutando.

----------


## albertillovernel

Pues sí, lo de las balsas del Azuer es una vergüenza, por decir algo. Primero, que se permita excavar junto al río, a menos de 3 metros en algunos tramos, y se extraigan de esta guisa millón y pico de metros cúbicos de terreno (si, algo más de 1 hm3 que ahora se llenan de agua). Segundo porque, alertadas todas las autoridades competentes, ninguna ha dedicado unos 500 (lo que cuesta alquilar una retroexcavadora un par de días) para solventar la situación. Y tercero, porque a diferencia de Ayuntamiento daimieleño u Obras Públicas, -a los que ni les va ni les viene que el río corra o deje de correr, más bien no les conviene-, tanto Confederación como el Patronato del parque de las Tablas deberían asegurarse de que el río corra por su cauce y no se derive a parcelas privadas, y que el destino de ese agua no sea otro que el que le corresponde, es decir, las Tablas.

Está claro que después de gastar millones de euros en excavar pozos y tuberías de emergencia para mantener el parque encharcado en épocas de sequía, parece lógico que pudieran dedicar una diezmilésima parte de ese dinero para asegurar la entrada de agua mientras fluya por el río Azuer. Las balsas serán bonitas mientras estén llenas de agua, pero en verano se secarán irremisiblemente, e impedirán que si el agua vuelve a fluir en otoño por el río (lo que parece probable), pueda superarlas hasta que no llueva en abundancia, tal como pasó en 2010, que estuvieron desde septiembre hasta noviembre llenándose y todo ese tiempo el agua no corrió. Para que os hagais una idea, la diferencia es que cuando el río corre, la zona del pre-parque (desde el molino del Nuevo hasta Molemocho) se inunda, y vuelve a ser lo que en tiempos pudo ser, aunque aún faltan los árboles por crecer... Es primordial que quien tenga las competencias pertinentes restaure el cauce del río y, si no se rellenan esas excavaciones, al menos que no se deje que el cauce se vaya erosionando y destruyendo hac hasta que se complique su reparación sobremanera...

P.D: A ver si cuelgo unas fotos de una excursión que hice en canoa por el mismo cauce desde Griñón al Nuevo...parecía lo que vieron los pescadores cangrejeros medio siglo atrás!!

----------


## DonQuijote

Pues si, a ver si los que vivis por alli nos mostrais lo bonito que esta el Guadiana que desde los videos que colgaba Ismamartin en su blog http://www.elguadiana.blogspot.com parece que nos hemos olvidado de el.

----------


## labanda

Si puedo mañana cuando pase por la autovia le hago un pequeño video y lo pongo en youtube el lunes.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, actualizacion
Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Mediados de mayo y siguen subiendo.

Buena noticia.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues según la AEMET se esperan precipitaciones para el miércoles por la zona.
Seguirá subiendo, espero.

----------


## jason

No sé no sé. Me da a mí que la naturaleza nos lo ha puesto en bandeja pero nos ha dicho algo así como: "ahí lo tenéis, haced algo vosotros". Y no veo yo que estemos por la labor de cambiar nada...

A día de hoy cambiaría mi voto y no creo que veamos manar los ojos. Ya estoy viendo esta  semana los pivots a todo meter...

----------


## Luján

> *No sé no sé. Me da a mí que la naturaleza nos lo ha puesto en bandeja pero nos ha dicho algo así como: "ahí lo tenéis, haced algo vosotros". Y no veo yo que estemos por la labor de cambiar nada...*
> 
> A día de hoy cambiaría mi voto y no creo que veamos manar los ojos. Ya estoy viendo esta  semana los pivots a todo meter...


Cuanta razón.

----------


## albertillovernel

> No sé no sé. Me da a mí que la naturaleza nos lo ha puesto en bandeja pero nos ha dicho algo así como: "ahí lo tenéis, haced algo vosotros". Y no veo yo que estemos por la labor de cambiar nada...
> 
> A día de hoy cambiaría mi voto y no creo que veamos manar los ojos. Ya estoy viendo esta  semana los pivots a todo meter...


Pues es increible (bueno, más bien muy creíble, lo que llama la atención son las mentes cuadriculadas del "esto siempre se ha hecho así"). Tormentas cada 3 días, fines de semana lluviosos, predicción de agua en esta misma semana...y el riego a todo trapo. Y el 70% aún por aspersión, que eso de extender y recoger goteos es muy laborioso y... oye, es que en la mancha de siempre se ha regado con aspersión, ¿no? El problema es que muchos confunden el "siempre" con lo que han vivido durante su existencia, la especie humana es así de egocéntrica y no aprende de las lecciones que nos da la historia.

Por cierto, yo sigo pensando que sí veremos  manar _según que ojos_; los tradicionales no, ya os lo digo, pero alguna surgencia sí que podríamos llegar a ver este otoño (lagunas de Daimiel, ojos en la Peñuela o Griñón...) Tiempo al tiempo. De momento estamos a 17 de Mayo y tanto Peñarroya como Vallehermoso aún alivian. Y a diferencia del año pasado, en éste el Záncara y el Córcoles han entrado en régimen, y creo que de ellos viene la mayoría del aporte fluvial al acuífero, (más aún que Peñarroya)...
Un saludo

----------


## labanda

Es lamentabel por no decir vergonzoso, que lloviendo todas las semanas todavia haya gente regando hasta cubrir el suelo con un palmo de agua (lo he visto este viernes en la carretera de puerto lapice a Herencia.

 Nadie les ha explicado que no es bueno tanta agua para algunas plantas, esta visto que en Ciudad Real no aprendemos nunca, la unica opción es "el palo" ya que "la zanahoria" no funciona, propongo ahora que hay elecciones que el nuevo presidente/a que salga CIERRE de una vez todos los pozos Ilegales y controle que todos los legales tengan el caudalimetro instalado.

Nos gusta criticar a los Murcianos (pd llevan 2 semanas con el trasvase mandando agua a todo trapo), pero no mirarnos nuestro ombligo.

BASTA YA de tolerancia con los derrochadores (en Francia, Alemania y otros paises tienen sequia este año y han puestro restricciones), que debil es la memoria humana, es que no nos acordamos de los 10 años de sequia que hemos tenido y que sin duda volveran.

Ahora es el momento de poner soluciones, cuando el problema tiene solución, cuando no llueva entonces no podremos hacer nada.

----------


## daimieleño

Pese a que hace ya unas semanas, gracias a los que me contestaron sobre la duda de la laguna de albuera. Creo que el agua tiene que estar cerquisima de la superficie.

Os traigo un post de J.A. Alcazar, fotografo daimieleño que salieron sus fotos en antena 3 de la tormenta del 14 de mayo, (fotos tomadas en el entorno del Guadiana)
http://daimiel.cuadernosciudadanos.n...toriatormenta/

Por otro lado
Actualizacion de aguas de alcazar.
41.85 m +15cm desde la ultima medicion, lo que viene a afirmar las graficas de saih guadiana, de momento sigue subiendo.

En lo referente a si veremos brotar los ojos, yo pienso que se riega muchisimo menos que antes, pero no se si lo suficiente como para que el acuifero anualmente se mantenga o suba de nivel en un año hidrologico normalito.

----------


## albertillovernel

Esta misma tarde, carretera Ciudad Real - Toledo, nubes de tormenta en el horizonte, cielo gris plomizo, lloviendo y...un campo de cebolla con sus aspersores funcionando!! Con semejantes cafres, vamos dad@s...

----------


## jason

Sí sí, es que es así. Predicción de lluvias toda la semana y hay gente, que hoy, con nubes de tormenta, se pone a regar. Habiendo llovido ya esta mañana...




> En lo referente a si veremos brotar los ojos, yo pienso que se riega muchisimo menos que antes, pero no se si lo suficiente como para que el acuifero anualmente se mantenga o suba de nivel en un año hidrologico normalito.


Sí, esto también es verdad, todo el mensaje. Yo creo que no es suficiente...

----------


## No Registrado

Hola, sigo desde hace bastante tiempo toda la web de embalses y en especial este foro y me encanta ver como suben los pantanos y lucho por la mejora en el consumo y en la calidad del agua. Por otro lado, mi familia es agricultora en Cordoba, una razón más para que me guste ver los pantanos llenos, puesto que es riqueza futura. Por ello me gustaría, sin ánimo de defender desde la sin razón ninguna postura radical hacer algunos comentarios:

No se que pasará por la zona de Ciudad Real, pero a nosotros regar nos sale muy, muy, muy caro. Lo que pagamos por el agua representa tanto como lo que nos deja el campo para comer en un año normal. En un año malo nos puede costar el agua más de lo que nos queda para comer. Por lo tanto, procuramos regar solo lo necesario y nada más. Eso si, todo lo necesario para sacar las cosechas adelante.

Nosotros, casi todos los cultivos los regamos con goteo. Esto es factible para aquellos que van por plantas a una distancia fija asociada a la distancia del goteo, pero no para los cereales (que no se deberían regar) que van por cobertura.

Aun en los cultivos que regamos por goteo, si fuera necesario hacer un "riego de nacencia" en el momento de la siembra por que justo en ese momento no hay humedad en el campo (y no vale la que está a más de medio metro de la superficie), este se tiene que hacer por aspersión ya que si no el agua no llega a la semilla para que nazca. Una vez nacida, ya si vale el goteo. Solemos esperar varios días por si llueve de forma natural, pero pasado ese plazo, ya no vale mirar al cielo por muchas razones: por que es un riesgo que se estropee la semilla, por que es un riesgo que se la coman, por que más tarde habrá que hacer otras labores y no se puede esperar. Por tanto, o hay una probabilidad muy alta de que llueva (más del 80%) o no te arriesgas y pasados esos días riegas (te va el pan en ello y para eso has pagado y pagas cada año una pastón al canal, quieras o no).

Por último, como comentaba, los cereales no se riegan ya que sale muy caro... a no ser un riego de nacencia o un riego en el momento en que grana la espiga cuando el año es muy seco "en las fechas en que estos 2 actos ocurren". Es decir, el agua caida mucho antes o mucho despues de estas fechas no es valida. Si tienes riego, no te puedes jugar perder la cosecha, en la que has invertido mucho dinero por no regarla.

Todo esto lo digo desde la posición de que respeto el uso del agua, disfruto viendo subir los pantanos y espero como todos ir a ver los ojos manar, pero creo que era bueno ver la visión de un agricultor, que no se hacer rico del campo, solo come.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por participar y por dar tu punto de vista sobre éste tema... Éste foro sabe que un gran porcentaje de los agricultores actúa con mucho tacto y conocimiento sobre el tema del gasto de agua, pero desgraciadamente todos sabemos que aún quedan muchos por aprender de una mejor gestión de ahorro del AGUA, de mejoras en los sistemas de riego, de colocación de caudalimetros, de basta ya de pozos ilegales, etc...
Poco a poco, en la zona de la mancha la agricultura empieza a dar un pequeño giro... muy poco a poco, pero algo se está consiguiendo.
Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

Nada mas qua añadir, que lo has expuesto muy bien

----------


## jason

A ver, no quiero parecer un radical que no hace más que meterse con los agricultores y que no se da cuenta de que el pan que come todos los días es cereal que crece en el campo.

Lo he dicho, provengo de una familia de labradores de Daimiel y sé lo que ha significado el agua para ellos. Simple y llánamente salir de la pobreza.

Un uso adecuado del agua de La Mancha puede dar buenas cosechas pero tenemos que ser conscientes que hay años en los que nuestra tierra no da para más. Que esto quiere decir que habrá años en los que ,si alguien vive del campo (cada vez son más las personas que lo tienen como un ingreso extra), no se sacará más que un jornal... Pues es lo que tenemos que concienciarnos.

Es que a lo mejor deja más dinero en nuestra tierra un turismo ornitológico, de naturaleza, de parques nacionales que el campo en si. Lo que no se puede consentir es el desperdicio de agua que se ve un día sí y otro también. Quizá con una explotación de nuestros embalses diferente a la que tenemos (por ejemplo modificar las condiciones del embalse de Peñarroya) se pudiese compaginar recuperación del acuífero y uso agricola del mismo...


Sólo quería hacer ver que entiendo a ciertos agricultores pero eso no me hace ser más indulgente con otros. 

Por cierto, buena semanita de agua. Quizá la zona de Montiel es la que menos agua ha recibido esta vez pero por La Mancha y los Montes se han hinchado...

----------


## No Registrado

Ya sé que en este foro, con buen criterio, no se suele hablar de política, pero la nota de prensa me ha parecido interesante y, desde luego, relacionada con el tema que aquí se trata:

http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...513183541.html

----------


## DonQuijote

Pues, efectivamente mejor dejar la politica fuera y este señor q se dedique a controlar los riegos, que ya sabemos como llegan todos los dirigentes a sus cargos, se le ve agradecido y parece q ve a los otros llegando...

----------


## No Registrado

> Ya sé que en este foro, con buen criterio, no se suele hablar de política, pero la nota de prensa me ha parecido interesante y, desde luego, relacionada con el tema que aquí se trata:
> 
> http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...513183541.html


 cospedal, como siempre en su linea.

----------


## DonQuijote

A mi me pareceria estupendo que todos los pozos tuvieran su caudalimetro y el q no lo tenga q se cierre y espero q a eso se refiera cuando habla de regularizar.

----------


## No Registrado

> A mi me pareceria estupendo que todos los pozos tuvieran su caudalimetro y el q no lo tenga q se cierre y espero q a eso se refiera cuando habla de regularizar.


 Eso sería REGULAR

Regularizar es otra cosa.

----------


## No Registrado

No creo que le importe mucho el agua al Sr Calleja, pero mientras tenga presupuesto, seguirá dando charlas, ruedas de prensa, coloquios, exposiciones, talleres.......... y cobrando sueldo y super dietas por ello.

----------


## No Registrado

Por si queda alguna duda:

 "La candidata del PP a la Presidencia de Castilla-La Mancha, María Dolores de Cospedal, ha anunciado que regularizará la situación de los pozos de la región"

http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...509200033.html

Más:

"Por ello, Cospedal se ha comprometido a que, si gana las elecciones, "de una vez por todas, sin más trampas, sin más dilaciones, sin más promesas incumplidas", regularizará "todos" los pozos, "que ya va siendo hora". 

http://www.dclm.es/news/143/ARTICLE/...011-05-09.html

Y más.
http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=810730


Queda claro, legalizar los pozos. La Mancha Húmeda está muerta.

----------


## perdiguera

Si es así la Mancha perderá todo su encanto.
No se puede regularizar la extracción masiva de un acuífero sobreexplotado. Como bien se dice más arriba, se debe regular en función de lo que hay disponible.
Claro que como no saben de lo que hablan y como lo único que les preocupa son los votos, sólo van una vez cada cuatro años a pedirlos, previas promesas que, aparte de ser dificiles de cumplir, al final se las lleva el viento. Estos y los demás partidos, todos por igual.

----------


## albertillovernel

Suerte que una cosa es prometer en campaña y otra muy distinta cumplir los programas, porque el PEAG tiene categoría de Real Decreto y establece una asignación tope de 200 Hm3 que no puede superarse, y que ni la Junta puede variar, por mucho que lo quiera esta mujer para captar votos.

El caso es que, por otro lado, regularizar así a las bravas todo pozo daría alas al incumplimiento de los caudales, lo que demuestra el total y absoluto desconocimiento de una problemática fundamental sobre la región que aspira a _tele-gobernar_ desde su despacho de Madrid (en el breve período comprendido de Septiembre 2011 a Mayo de 2012, cuando prevée dejar CLM por un puesto de ministra en un futurible gobierno rajoydiano). 
Más aún; se empeña, como sus compañeros de partido, en demonizar cualquier regulación, -que consideran innecesaria-, aunque confiar en la buena intención de la gente nunca sea suficiente, por tres razones;1) No toda la gente va a misa diariamente; 
2) No tod@s quienes son de misa diaria actúan siempre de buena fe, y 
3) La codicia, como actitud, está bastante más extendida que la solidaridad.Si para algo están leyes y prohibiciones no es porque sea agradable prohibir, sino porque hay que proteger a la mayoría de la ciudadanía de unos pocos que abusan de todo lo que pueden.
Saludos.

----------


## No Registrado

No estaría yo tan seguro de que no los pueda regularizar.

----------


## culipardo

Con promesas de este tipo trata de ganar los votos de los agricultores, a los que no les apetece ninguna regulación en el consumo. ¿Que el acuifero vuelve a agotarse? para entonces probablemente ella habrá salido ya de esta región. En general la sensibilidad de todos los políticos con el valor medioambiental del agua suele ser escasa, en el caso de esta señora parece que es directamente nula.

----------


## Luján

> No estaría yo tan seguro de que no los pueda regularizar.


Si por regularizar se entiende poner en norma, no. No se puede legalizar una multitud de pozos que a buen seguro superan con creces la extracción máxima autorizada. Más siendo un acuífero sobreexplotado como el 23. Iría, como se dice más arriba, contra un Real Decreto que la Comunidad no puede modificar porque sí.

En cambio, si por regularizar se entiende censar, contabilizar y asignar dotación conforme al RD nombrado, pues sí que se podría, pero eso significaría retirar dotación de otros pozos legales.

Es aritmética simple, 200Hm² entre _X_ pozos da a _Y_ Hm³/pozo. Si se aumenta _X_ sin variar los 200Hm³, _Y_ disminuirá.

----------


## REEGE

Muchas veces lo he leído en éste foro... lloviendo y regando!!!!
Hoy cuando venía de Tomelloso al Fresnedas por Argamasilla, lloviendo y los aspersores funcionando... He sentido lo que muchos que escriben aquí y denuncian la mala agricultura, el derroche, la sinrazón humana...
Hoy estoy un poco más en el lado de la balanza de albertillovernel y un poco más enfadado con la agricultura que nuestro gobierno nos propone realizar...
La gestión del agua parece tarea imposible para nuestros gobiernos...
Una pena... y un saludo!!

----------


## Varanya

Os pongo aquí un esquema explicativo de los ríos de la zona, que puede ser bastante aclaratorio para los que no son de la misma, aunque no se si es del todo correcto.



Estaba en un panel del centro de visitantes del PN Tablas de Daimiel.

Saludos

----------


## DonQuijote

Es una pena, pero supongo q inevitable, q se nos haya metido la politica, pero ya que estamos, aqui teneis al señor Barreda prometiendo aumentar los regadios:


http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1050036/0/

es cierto q los politicos prometen mucho en campaña, pero algunos llevan 30 años en el poder sin hacer nada. Al menos si llega Cospedal podremos comparar. Ninguno va a decir a los agricultores que no pueden regar para ganarse la vida pero a los grandes y poderosos si que hay que regularlos. Y recuerdo q lo ultimo que ha hecho el gobierno de Barreda es traernos a Florentino con sus termosolares.

----------


## No Registrado

¿Y con cospedal va a huir florentino despavorido?

Una cosa es hablar de políticos y otra cosa es hacer campaña de forma descarada.

----------


## albertillovernel

Está claro que ni Cospedal ni la Barreda tienen la más remota idea de cómo gestionar el agua. Uno, proponiendo más superficie regable (con menos recursos por hectárea, debemos suponer, para ser "sostenibles"), la otra, barra libre de agua para los agricultores, el empleo es lo primordial y nadie mejor que ellos sabe cómo emplearla (por ejemplo, regando bajo la lluvia como nos demuestran una y otra vez).

Por eso mismo estamos ya miles en la calle. Porque son unos incompetentes y los primeros que deberían estar en la cola del INEM por ello. Gane el que gane, esto no va a ir mejor (por ellos), sino que empeorará.
Saludos.

----------


## DonQuijote

No sabemos lo q hara Cospedal pero si sabemos lo q ha hecho Bono y su sucesor en la dictadura q tenemos en La Mancha. Cuando Cospedal haga lo mismo q estos me metere con ella. De momento los que han llenado los campos de paneles solares (mediante subvenciones) han sido los ecologos seguidores de ZP, si con ello solo nos hubiera subido la luz vale, pero lo de tirar el agua q no nos sobra, por ahi no paso.
Es que manda co... que haya sido Barreda el q ha metido a Florentino y no os deis cuenta q los dos partidos mayoritarios hacen la misma politica economica y lo q hay q votar es a gente competente y cuando no lo hacen bien se les quita.

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que deberíamos dejar la política, yo el primero, para otros lugares y aquí hablar de agua. Ya sé que van indisolublemente unidas pero deberíamos hacer un esfuerzo para evitarlo, repito, yo el primero.

----------


## DonQuijote

Estoy de acuerdo, hablemos de agua y seamos optimistas, yo si creo q las cosas van a mejorar y que dentro de poco veremos agua en los ojos mas bajos de Daimiel.

----------


## saihguadiana

Seguimos con buenas noticias

Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo y buen fin de semana

----------


## REEGE

Como siempre, desde que entraste en el foro... tus noticias son muy buenas... veremos lo que dura esa subida.
Me temo que ya nos quedan pocas semanas de disfrutar, no???
Un saludo y aunque algunos trabajamos, lo mismo...
Un buen fin de semana para todos...
Y traer fotillos a Embalses.net,no????
Ayer tuve una para hacer... Los aspersores de Argamasilla funcionando mientras llovía... pero me puse malo!!!!!!! :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> Como siempre, desde que entraste en el foro... tus noticias son muy buenas... veremos lo que dura esa subida.
> Me temo que ya nos quedan pocas semanas de disfrutar, no???
> Un saludo y aunque algunos trabajamos, lo mismo...
> Un buen fin de semana para todos...
> Y traer fotillos a Embalses.net,no????
> Ayer tuve una para hacer... Los aspersores de Argamasilla funcionando mientras llovía... pero me puse malo!!!!!!!


REEGE, antes de agradecer algo, fíjate si no está en la cola de moderación  :Wink: . Ahora ya está publicado.

saihguadiana, como siempre, buenas noticias las que nos traes, ojalá no pasen a ser malas.

----------


## Vaelico

Hoy he vuelto a ver riego por aspersión desde la autovía de Tomelloso a Ciudad Real. Yo es que no entiendo que hace falta para que se deje de regar aún en época de lluvias. 

Una gráfica meteorológica del último mes, sacada de Ogimet con los datos del observatorio de Aemet en Ciudad Real:



En el último mes no han pasado más de cuatro dias sin que llueva y se han recogido 114,8 mm. Y aún así siguen regando!!!! Es que debería ser motivo de sanción...

----------


## DonQuijote

Pongo a continuacion las primeras tablas que publico sahi guadiana:



> hola, como veo que aqui esta el tema de aguas, os paso grafica de piezometro en daimiel (aprox 4km al sur de los ojos (donde los "melones"))
> 
> 
> y en alcazar (ctra alcazar-mananares junto puente rio guadiana)
> 
> 
> por si no lo veis abajo es la fecha y en la derecha cota msnm. 
> 
> Espero que sea asi como se suben las fotos, si no ya vere como hacerlo.
> ...

----------


## DonQuijote

Este grafico no es mio pero lo he actualizado con los ultimos datos de SAHIGUADIANA, parece que el agua esta a punto de salir por la Albuera:

----------


## Luján

A ver si es verdad y en una semana empieza a encharcarse el fondo de la laguna.

----------


## No Registrado

Lo dudo porque el fondo de la laguna se ha labrado durante muchos años y se ha destruído su estructura inicial.

Aún así, estaría encantado de equivocarme.
No va a ser nada facil que manen los ojos, y con la que se viene encima, nos podemos despedir para siempre.

----------


## DonQuijote

Tu sigue politizandolo todo, ni el hombre ni la politica pueden dominar a la Naturaleza. Pero hay algunos hombres ciegos que son capaces de estropearla para siempre (pienso en el mar de Aral), esperemos que en nuestra tierra nunca esten en el poder demasiado tiempo "hombres ciegos".
Es posible que este año no llueva mucho mas, pero el año que viene partimos de una situacion inmejorable y con poco que llueva...Peñarroya sigue inyectando agua en Alcazar y los 5 metros de diferencia con la zona de Daimiel tienen que circular hacia Daimiel manteniendo el nivel.

----------


## No Registrado

> Tu sigue politizandolo todo, ni el hombre ni la politica pueden dominar a la Naturaleza. Pero hay algunos hombres ciegos que son capaces de estropearla para siempre (pienso en el mar de Aral), esperemos que en nuestra tierra nunca esten en el poder demasiado tiempo "hombres ciegos".
> Es posible que este año no llueva mucho mas, pero el año que viene partimos de una situacion inmejorable y con poco que llueva...Peñarroya sigue inyectando agua en Alcazar y los 5 metros de diferencia con la zona de Daimiel tienen que circular hacia Daimiel manteniendo el nivel.


 El hombre y la política pueden dominar perfectamente la naturaleza. Los Ojos, las Tablas, el Tajo son un ejemplo claro de destrozo por el hombre y sobre todo la política.
 Los políticos que habeis tenido allí hasta ahora se han comido todo en apenas 40 años, los últimos han querido desviar el trasvase desde Murcia a la Mancha; y a partir de ahora las Tablas, y los Ojos, para mí están muertos para siempre, las irresponsables declaraciones sobre los pozos, ahora mismo están haciendo la boca agua de los que pensaban en hacer uno o profundizar el que tienen.
 Si alguien se quiere forrar ahora mismo, que constituya una empresa de pozos lo más pirata posible en La Mancha.

Sólo un milagro puede salvar ese ecosistema, de la mano de los grupos que siempre han luchado por ellos sin más interés que verlos restaurados; y la normativa europea, aunque lo último es sólo retórica. No tengo ninguna esperanza en que la población de la zona tenga el más mínimo interés en recuperar lo perdido. 
 Ellos han permitido que El Marquesito destrozara todo a cambio de unas baratijas como si fueran indígenas de la selva cambiando su oro por plástico; y ellos lo siguen permitiendo.

 Quizás se hecha la culpa a los políticos en demasía, los auténticos culpables son quienes los ponen ahí y lo permiten ( ya que cuando el Marquesito no se podía elegir, pero sí se podía evitar).

 Malos tiempos para la Mancha Húmeda, eso de "húmeda", cómo los Ojos, sólo se leera en los libros de historia.

----------


## albertillovernel

Una pregunta para el conforero Saihguadiana; 
 :Confused: me ha surgido una duda los últimos días y quizás tú puedas aportar algo de luz. Pido disculpas al resto por la inevitable retahila de tecnicismos, pero entiendo que sea más rápido consultarlo aquí que en un privado, dado que requiere insertar gráficas y casi 4 veces más caracteres de los que admiten aquellos...

Como sabrás, llevo más de un año siguiendo y tomando las lecturas de la página de descargas en el SAIH, de todos los ríos que tienen influencia sobre el acuífero 23, tratando de inferir el comportamiento general a partir de los volúmenes de agua que aforan. 
Bien, también me dí cuenta que hay 2 mediciones disponibles para cada uno de los embalses sitos en terrenos -o con influencia- sobre el 23, esto es, Vallehermoso y Peñarroya. Son el caudal en río de Peñarroya y Vallehermoso (estaciones CR1-01 y CR1-02 respectivamente). Las otras que no sabía eran redundantes son las propias en los embalses (EM-01 y EM-02). De esta forma, hay 2 variables que parecen medir lo mismo (entiendo que alguna diferencia habrá), el caudal aportado al río. Estas son las variables 000477 y 000478 -embalses- frente a las variables CR1-01/AR1 y CR1-02/AR1, que son aportes al río.

Mi pregunta es, ¿las primeras miden exactamente el caudal que libera el embalse mientras las segundas corresponden a una estación de aforo sita aguas abajo? por ejemplo, en Vallehermoso lo aforado en el embalse desde 2010 hasta hoy (variable 000478) es de casi 112 Hm3 frente a 53 que afora Daimiel (la estación de Manzanares y la de aguas abajo de Vallehermoso llevan todo este tiempo sin lectura). Sabiendo que por medio se sitúan el aporte de Alhambra y las excavaciones de la A-43 (un embalse de facto que cubica 1,5 Hm3, de los que sólo 0,25 aproximadamente están en situación de poder salir de forma natural cuando cesa el aporte de agua) resulta muy complejo intentar desvelar cómo funciona este sistema con tan pocos datos. Más aún, como puede comprobarse en las gráficas, a principios del invierno Daimiel aforaba más agua de la que soltaba el embalse; después, se invierte la tendencia y el embalse suelta mucho más de lo que afora Daimiel, y en las últimas fechas ha vuelto a cambiar de signo. Curioso, ¿no? En la gráfica lo he marcado con 2 líneas verdes, oscura y clara.. 



En Peñarroya, sin embargo, ambas variables han permanecido parejas hasta mediados de Diciembre, cuando hubo un pico muy extraño y a partir de él, se desplomó la medida de aliviadero. Considerando la variable 000477, la evolución durante este invierno pasado, incluso la actual, parece algo más lógica, además una indica un total de 507 Hm3 desembalsados, frente a los 562 de la medida en embalse. Si es así, ¿corresponde entonces a que la variable de aporte al río es el total desaguado por Peñarroya entre aliviadero y canal de riego, y de ahí la diferencia? En la gráfica las tengo marcadas con lineas de color azul (la línea punteada es la tendencia interpolada)

Te agradecería si me pudieras aportar algo de luz sobre el tema, me temo que haya estado cogiendo datos que no he sabido interpretar correctamente.

Un cordial saludo y gracias por tu inestimable ayuda.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola a todos, intentare explicar el funcionamiento del SAIH y responder a Albertillo de la forma mas sencilla.
El SAIH se compone de metereologicas, en cabecera de los rios-arroyos principales, cuyo principal dato es la pluviometria (lluvia), con estos datos y despues de muchos años, se sabe que cuando llueve en "x" metereologica 10 l/m2, tarda 5 horas en llegar al embalse "y" o pasa por el aforo "z", Por lo que se puede abrir el embalse con cierta antelacion.
Los piezometros, que "solo" sirven para ver el nivel de los acuiferos.
Los embalses, datos principales nivel y volumen embalsado (entre otros)
aforos y marcos de control, son controles en rio donde los datos principales son nivel y caudal (aunque muchas llevan incorporadas metereologicas. La diferencia es que el aforo mide mas exacto (limnigrafo), mientras que el marco de control es mas para ver "picos", mide con radar.

Explicacion a Albertillo: TODOS los embalses llevan asociados un aforo o marco de control, ya que las aportaciones de embalse a rio, en los datos de embalse, son teoricas, dependen de las posiciones de las compuertas angulares, desagues de fondo, medio fondo...... etc, lo dicho todo "teorico", ya sabes que las compuertas no son "perfectas" + perdidas embalse + .....
Ahora los datos de Cr1-01 y cr1-02, son datos del agua que REALMENTE pasa por el tramo de rio que esta puesta, por lo que este es el dato mas cierto del caudal que pasa, tambien es verdad que cuando se suelta mucho, en algunos casos, el cauce se rompe y va por donde quiere.


El caso de Vallehermos es un caso "raro", ya que se controla el agua que sale del embalse con la Cr1-02, pero mas abajo, en el cauce del Azuer (400 metros aguas abajo de la cr1-02), se incorpora el Alhambra, con lo que esta aportacion, no se contabiliza hasta la cr1-03 Daimiel, por este rio, la gente de la zona lo sabe, a veces,(sobre todo estos 2 ultimos años), pasa muchisima agua, en algunos casos, bastante mas de la que saca el embalse, que es la diferencia que ve Albertillo.



En pocas palabras, el SAIH intenta controlar cuanto tarda el agua de punto de control a punto de control, para poder optimizar los embalses, intentando no inundar nada (o lo menos posible).

Espero os sirva la explicacion y disculpad el "mamotreto".

Un saludo

----------


## albertillovernel

Muchas gracias por tu explicación, Saihguadiana. Creo que ha quedado meridianamente claro, a mí y supongo que al resto del foro. (ya sabía yo que se me escapaba algo...) 
Con ese nuevo conocimiento, trataré de buscar alguna explicación a los datos que vamos recogiendo. No puedo hacer otra cosa que agradecer tu dedicación y ayuda en el foro.

----------


## albertillovernel

Noticias frescas; esta tarde he estado en la parcela de un familiar que dispone de pozo, a las afueras de Daimiel. Hemos medido la altura del agua, arrojando una profundidad de 17,6 metros desde la embocadura. 
La finca se encuentra en el paraje conocido como "el polvorín", y según los visores SIGPAC y Google Earth, su cota es de 623 msnm. Puedo asegurar que el nivel del agua bajo Daimiel supera, por tanto, los 605 msnm, cota similar a la del pozo donde la CHG mide niveles aguas arriba de los Ojos (del que dista al menos 15 km en dirección noreste); sin embargo la finca se emplaza a tan solo 3 km. de la laguna Albuera y 4 de la del Escoplillo. Por tanto, el nivel en éstas debería estar a tan sólo un par de metros de emerger. La lástima es que tendrá que pasar el verano y comenzar las lluvias para verlo...
Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Ya han aparecido los salvadores del Acuífero 23 y todos los demás... Sin palabras!!!!

Asaja pide la revisión de acuíferos sobrexplotados por aumento de los niveles. 
Valdepeñas (Ciudad Real), 26 may (EFE).- El Comité Ejecutivo Provincial de Asaja de Ciudad Real ha pedido a las administraciones que evalúen la situación actual de los acuíferos declarados sobreexplotados, ante la recuperación de sus niveles freáticos.

Asaja ha asegurado en una nota de prensa que la recuperación se constata en muchos municipios de la provincia de Ciudad Real, en los que han aumentado considerablemente los niveles freáticos y existen numerosas zonas encharcadas, por lo que "no es necesario que el nivel de protección sea tan estricto como hasta ahora".

Según Asaja, la realidad del sector agrario y la concienciación de agricultores por optimizar el riego a través de sistemas y prácticas más racionales y un uso más controlado, hace necesario un Plan Especial del Alto Guadiana (PEAG) "con un presupuesto suficiente para atender las necesidades de los agricultores y los regadíos de la región, para que el campo gane en competitividad".

Para conseguirlo serían necesarios "unos caudales y dotaciones superiores a los que en estos momentos tienen asignados los agricultores del Acuífero 23, que es de los más bajos de España", ha señalado la organización agraria.

Asimismo, ha reclamado que se desarrolle el Plan de Forestación según el compromiso adquirido en el propio PEAG.

Ha considerado que "la situación actual del acuífero es muy distinta a la de 1987, cuando fue declarado provisionalmente sobreexplotado" y ha recordado que este proceso culminó en 1994 "con la declaración definitiva de sobreexplotación y la aprobación del Plan de Ordenación de las Extracciones por la Junta de Gobierno de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG)".

A pesar de esta circunstancia, en los últimos años la reducción de extracciones y caudales asignados en derecho a los agricultores se ha reducido en un 50 por ciento, "sin ofrecerles compensación alguna por estas limitaciones", ha denunciado Asaja.

Los agricultores no han recibido compensaciones por la reducción a pesar de "las repercusiones tan negativas que la privación del agua, como elemento de producción, ocasiona en sus rentas".

La organización ha recordado que *medidas sencillas y económicas, como la creación de pozos de recarga, y el esfuerzo de los regantes para ahorrar agua* han permitido que en sólo en dos años, "la gran mayoría de los pozos están por encima del nivel de los años ochenta". EFE

----------


## daimieleño

Mayo y los niveles se mantienen segun el concejal de agricultura. Hace alusión a una de las medidas que por ser tan logica fue propuesta en embalses.net desde el primer dia, recuperar la funcion de los antiguos molinos.

_Los niveles del acuífero 23 se mantienen
Miércoles, 25 de Mayo de 2011 daimiel.es

Con la campaña en marcha de cebollas, patatas, pimientos y del melón, el concejal de Agricultura, Ramón Ruiz de la Hermosa, reconoce que ya es positivo que no hayan descendido los niveles freáticos y se mantengan los caudales del río Azuer y Cigüela. A tres meses de cerrar el año hidrológico cifró la media pluviométrica en 550 litros. No obstante, indicó, en algunas zonas de mayores tormentas se han llegado a recoger hasta 700 litros. Por eso, argumentó, de continuar esta tendencia, los datos serán similares a los del año pasado.

Un hecho que calificó de buena noticia, al tiempo que confió en un buen uso del agua. Ruiz de la Hermosa sigue creyendo que es posible ver manar los Ojos del Guadiana. Una circunstancia, comentó, que sería más asequible con una represa en cada molino harinero del término municipal para evitar el escape de agua en Puente Navarro y facilitar así el aumento de un par de metros del nivel freático.

Finalmente y respecto a los cultivos, el sector se encuentra pendiente de los cambios de temperatura para intentar evitar un posible brote de mildiu. También se está muy pendiente de la madurez del cereal y la situación atmosférica para su posterior recogida, como sucede con el resto de cultivos como los hortofrutícolas_

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 
> La organización ha recordado que *medidas sencillas y económicas, como la creación de pozos de recarga, y el esfuerzo de los regantes para ahorrar agua* han permitido que en sólo en dos años, "la gran mayoría de los pozos están por encima del nivel de los años ochenta". EFE



Sí, claro. Y dos años con precipitaciones superiores a la media (o en la media, según cuánto hacia atrás nos desplacemos) no han tenido nada que ver.

----------


## No Registrado

He conseguido descargar una imagen de satélite relativamente reciente (31-marzo-2011) y con suficiente detalle como para apreciar las zonas encharcadas y otros detalles interesantes y que puede aclarar algunas cuestiones que se vienen comentando en este hilo y también aporta datos que al menos yo desconocía. Puesto que la imagen es extremadamente pesada y requiere un programa específico para abrirla, solamente voy a colgar algunos recortes que me han parecido interesantes. 

En primer lugar un recorte de la zona de Argamasilla y sus regadíos: la imagen de a derecha es del año 75 y en ella se aprecia el área irrigada por el sistema de canales (color rojo intenso) de la comunidad de regantes de Peñarroya. La imagen de la izquierda es la actual, y en ella podemos apreciar que las zonas irrigadas son muy escasas a pesar de que el canal de Peñarroya llevaba unas dos semanas derivando agua del Guadiana....



A continuación una de la confluencia del Záncara y el Guadiana, en la que se aprecia como el frente de avance del Záncara llega de manera visible hasta unos 5km de la Autovía de los Viñedos (a unos 12Km de la confluencia). Lógicamente algún reguero puede llegar aún más cerca, dada la resolución de la imagen.



Ahora una de las Tablas y el Azuer. Se ve la gran superficie inundada en las Tablas (color azul oscuro). la lámina de agua se confunde en ocasiones con la vegetación palustre que aparece en un color morado, en un tono algo más claro que el agua, Si estuviese brotada aparecería con un color rojo intenso claramente diferenciado. Se ve la gran lengua de agua del Guadiana "remontante" desde Molemocho hasta la Peñuela. Se aprecian varios encharcamientos a lo largo del Azuer, no se exactamente cuales son las balsas que a menudo comentaís. Hay unas manchas con forma poligonal que por el color parecen agua y que creo que se corresponden con las balsas comentadas. Se aprecia claramente Navaseca y se ven evidentemente sin agua la Albuera, Escoplillo y los Ojos.



Y una zona muy olvidada el Guadiana entre las Tablas y el Vicario, se aprecia inundado tanto el cauce natural como el artificial y algunas lagunas adyacentes, También se aprecia agua en el Arroyo de Valdecañas y en área conocida como Los Prados y que parece ser una zona de descarga natural del acuífero actualmente funcional (está a unos 600m de altura)



En la zona sur del acuífero existen dos arroyos poco comentados que en los mapas topográficos aparecen de forma fragmentada y con diversos nombres y que han conseguido abrirse paso a través de cultivos anegando diversas zonas. A buen seguro están contribuyendo de manera positiva en los niveles del acuífero y no tenemos ningún dato de su caudal





Comentar que todas las imágenes, menos la primera y la del Tramo del Guadiana por debajo de las Tablas están a la misma escala y son perfectamente comparables.
Un saludo

----------


## albertillovernel

Esta gente de ASAJA son una auténtica mafia en CLM. Hablan de la recuperación de niveles (originada por un ciclo meterorológico inusual), pero son tan cortos de entendederas que no pueden ver más allá para razonar que la sobreexplotación no se trata de un problema de niveles, sino de concesiones. Se han permitido demasiadas, y por más volumen de agua de la que el acuífero es capaz de recargar en régimen natural. (vamos, que hay muchas pajitas sorbiendo del mismo vaso y todos quieren tomar un poco más sin que el contenido sea suyo). Proponen agua hoy y sequía mañana, tal y como han demostrado ser incapaces de gestionar las extracciones (años 90: bajada de 2-3 m/año (déficit de 375 Hm3 anuales); años 2000: bajada de 1-1,5 m/año (déficit de 175 Hm3 anuales)... 
La consecuencia de la sobreexplotación es la bajada de niveles freáticos, pero éste no es el problema en sí; el problema son los 10.000 sondeos existentes en el 23, la mitad de ellos ilegales y la mayor parte incontrolados. Si quieren mayores dotaciones, que empiecen a cerrar pozos, y les tocará a más. Y si no, que ahorren agua; lo que no se puede tolerar es que cada vez que el acuífero sube de nivel anden proponiendo sandeces y envenenando la opinión pública con ellas. Que nos pillen confesados, como algún político les haga caso.

----------


## Vins

> He conseguido descargar una imagen de satélite relativamente reciente (31-marzo-2011) y con suficiente detalle como para apreciar las zonas encharcadas y otros detalles interesantes y que puede aclarar algunas cuestiones que se vienen comentando en este hilo y también aporta datos que al menos yo desconocía.


Me autocito, no se porqué, pero he aparecido como no registrado...

Cuando inicio sesión, se me cierra a los pocos minutos, no se si os pasa también a vosotros, ¿alguna solución?

PD: Se queda uno sin palabras para comentar la actitud de ASAJA...

----------


## albertillovernel

Muchas gracias por compartir las fotos de satélite, Vins. 
Hay cosas que me llaman poderosamente la atención, como la gran cantidad de parcelas en tonos rojizos en los alrededores de Daimiel y Membrilla, serán -supongo- de las zonas donde más prolifera el regadío de toda la comarca... También que pueda haber una descarga del acuífero en la zona que señalas como "los Prados", sería curioso, creo que reconozco la zona donde se encuentra. Pero tenía entendido que el 23 no llega más allá de Flor de Ribera, o lo hace en una porción muy estrecha, como para que, esencialmente, su borde occidental sea considerado como un bloqueo natural al agua embalsada más al este, y permita que existan niveles piezométricos mucho más elevados en zonas como Alcázar, Pedro Muñoz, etc...
La comprobación es sencilla; se accede a "los Prados" por el carreterín que parte desde Calatrava la Vieja hacia la carretera Carrión-Malagón. El arroyo Valdecañas (la suma de los arroyos de El Seco, Pellejero y San Andrés, ha dejado de correr esta misma semana (hacía muchas décadas que no corría de forma continua a estas alturas del año, casi podría haberse considerado un río). Si la zona sigue teniendo agua, esto es porque rebosa del 23, no puede tener otra procedencia. La próxima vez que vaya por la zona, trataré de pasarme a comprobarlo.

Finalmente, comentar que efectivamente, esas parcelas anegadas que aparecen en Daimiel, junto a la A43 son, efectivamente, las balsas a las que nos habíamos referido. Todas son excavaciones para extracción de terreno; las que aparecen en la esquina inferior derecha de la imagen creo que son excavaciones más antiguas, extracción de arcillas para industrias tejeras. Y también sería interesante saber a qué se deben todas esas manchas que parecen indicar agua, en zonas como la situada entre Carrión y Almagro, o entre Bolaños y Manzanares...

----------


## REEGE

Éstas jornadas seguro que serían muy interesantes para poder ampliar nuestros conocimientos de las aguas subterraneas...
A ver si nos enteramos de algo...

http://hispagua.cedex.es/formacion/d...ubterranea.pdf

*Fuente:hispagua.cedex.com*

----------


## Luján

> Me autocito, no se porqué, pero he aparecido como no registrado...
> 
> Cuando inicio sesión, se me cierra a los pocos minutos, no se si os pasa también a vosotros, ¿alguna solución?
> 
> PD: Se queda uno sin palabras para comentar la actitud de ASAJA...


Muchas gracias por las imágenes de satélite. Me suena el sensor utilizado.

En cuanto a la sesión, tienes que marcar la casilla "recordar contraseña" o algo así (no lo recuerdo exactamente) para que te mantenga la sesión abierta y si no quieres escribir la contraseña cada vez que entras al foro, pues deberás hacer que el navegador también la recuerde.

Hay un método para evitar hacer esto, y es abrir la página de ¿Quién está en línea? (menú Enlaces). Esta página se recarga automáticamente cada minuto o así, tiempo menor al de finalizar la sesión por inactividad.

----------


## perdiguera

> Me autocito, no se porqué, pero he aparecido como no registrado...
> 
> Cuando inicio sesión, se me cierra a los pocos minutos, no se si os pasa también a vosotros, ¿alguna solución?
> 
> PD: Se queda uno sin palabras para comentar la actitud de ASAJA...


Hola Vins: 
Magnífica información la conseguida a través de ese satélite, que no has puesto cual es y me gustaría saberlo; además con tus anotaciones se nos aclaran mucho las cosas que habíamos leído en el hilo. Gracias.
Para evitar lo de que se te cuelgue, yo, cuando me conecto, le doy al botón recordarme y no suele hacerlo; aunque a veces si tardo mucho en escribir el mensaje me pone como leídos los mensajes nuevos y para verlos he de buscar por temas de hoy.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Éstas jornadas seguro que serían muy interesantes para poder ampliar nuestros conocimientos de las aguas subterraneas...
> A ver si nos enteramos de algo...
> 
> http://hispagua.cedex.es/formacion/d...ubterranea.pdf
> 
> *Fuente:hispagua.cedex.com*



Un poquito tarde nos enteramos de esto, ¿no?

Lástima.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, os paso actualizacion
Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Daimiel sigue subiendo, aunque se notan los momentos de riego, dos al día. Pero Alcázar parece que ha llegado a estabilizarse. No se observa muy bien por la escala vertical, pero parece que apenas sube. Al menos no baja.

----------


## DonQuijote

Ten en cuenta que las fechas son alternas, asi que solo baja por la tarde y sobre la medianoche empieza la recuperacion. En Alcazar se mantiene el nivel pero en Daimiel debe seguir subiendo unas semanas mas pues esos 5 metros de diferencia producen corrientes subterraneas, como por otra parte, ya sabian nuestros abuelos.

----------


## Vins

Hola
Gracias por las recomendaciones a la hora de iniciar sesión, a ver que tal me van.
En cuanto a las imágenes de satélite que he posteado están descargadas de una página americana y corresponden al satélite landsat.
http://glovis.usgs.gov/
Existen imagenes de varios sensores: ASTER, MODIS, LANDSAT, etc con cobertura global. La cobertura temporal depende de la zona y el sensor. Dentro de la península las que he consultado van desde 1972 hasta la actualidad.
Para descargarlas simplemente hay que estar registrado,  y se trata de una descarga directa. Algunas imágenes no aparecen como descargables (downloadable), pero se pueden solicitar (submit order) y en poco tiempo, uno o dos días te mandan un correo confirmándote que ya están disponibles.
El problema es que vienen unas cuatro, siete u ocho imagenes comprimidas, un por cada banda y hay que componer la imagen con un programa especializado (yo he utilizado el arcgis). Una vez combinadas las bandas la imagen resultante es muy pesada (unos 350mb o más). Las imágenes sin componer están en formato Tiff, y aunque se pueden abrir con cualquier visor común de imágenes, dan poca información ya que son en blanco y negro y con poca definición. La imagen combinada se puede representar de diversas formas alterando el orden de las bandas (eligiendo tres de ellas) según lo que se pretenda resaltar.

Con respecto a la zona de "los prados" y el posible afloramiento de agua, he consultado los mapas hidrogeológicos y geológicos del IGME y efectivamente forman parte del sistema acuífero. La zona lacustre está conformada por limos y arcillas orgánicas, así como afloramientos de turba y sales. Los materiales de la cuenca son calizas y margas, aunque es posible que su espesor en esta zona no sea muy elevado.

----------


## Vins

Otra imagen de satélite, esta vez del año 1973!!
Se observan los ojos perfectamente funcionales, con el cauce natural del Guadiana apreciable y una abundante vegetación palustre. También se observan con agua las lagunas de Daimiel (Escoplillo y Albuera), eso sí, por el el color azul claro es evidente que se trataba de aguas muy someras y con un probable fondo salino. También son observables los efectos de la canalización del Guadiana en las Tablas, ya que estas en su mitad occidental no presentan zonas inundadas apreciables, al igual que ocurre en la zona de Flor de Ribera.

----------


## aginesg

Vins, muy buena imagen, con un gran valor para el foro. Muchas veces nos hemos imaginado como podia ser antiguamente, pero esta foto describe muchos detalles, como las zonas inundables del Azuer que por lo que siempre habia oido creia que no habia llevado agua, pero evidentemente este rio ha estado dando caudal durante mucho tiempo, tambien se ve que entre la Daimiel y el preparque esta mucho menos canalizado que actualmente. Tambien se ve que la entrada del Cigüela a las tablas esta con zonas inundables por lo que entraba con un caudal mucho mas abierto que actualmente.

Gracias Vins

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, os pongo las graficas semanales.

Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Impresionante, finales de mayo y siguen subiendo.

----------


## perdiguera

Unos 15 cm en un caso y 10 en el otro; números más que satisfactorios, a pesar de los riegos y pozos.
¿Hasta cuando subirán? ¿completaremos otro año hidrológico subiendo?
Me gustaría que así fuese.

----------


## jason

Cae de lo lindo en el 23 y 24 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## albertillovernel

> Cae de lo lindo en el 23 y 24


Efectivamente, por lo visto bastante más en el 24. A ver si con esto se recupera un poco Peñarroya, que estaba ya de capa caída, y tenemos ríos vivos el mes de Junio (que falta hace...)

----------


## jason

¿Se notarán las tormentas que se han dado estos días?. Zonas como Criptana, Mota, Pedro Muñoz han recibido mucha agua. Quizá en otros sitios, al ser un agua torrencial, la mayoría se "escapase" por los cauces de los ríos, pero al ser tan llano el terreno debe de haber ido casi toda al acuífero, ¿no?.

Y además, algo se habrá dejado de regar... Vaya si manan los ojos en Julio  :Big Grin:

----------


## aginesg

Me temo que que con que lleguemos a 606 metros con las graficas de Saih Guadiana, y que no baje en Octubre que fue la mayor bajada del año 2010 en Daimiel, nos podemos dar con un canto en los dientes. 

El año que viene, deberia de empezar por encima de los 605 para que tengamos las mismas sumas que este con las de este, y entonces lleguemos a veeeer! los ojos antes en mayo-junio 2012.

----------


## REEGE

Se terminó la encuesta y seguimos sin ver los ojos manar después de éstos 2 años tan impresionantes... esperemos que no haya acabado el ciclo de lluvias y se cumplan nuestros deseos...

----------


## saihguadiana

Realmente sorprendente en Junio, ojala siga sorprendiendome.

Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Yo creoque aún tardará algunos días, o semanas, de éstas pocas, en bajar; ten en cuenta que la circulación subterránea va a una velocidad mucho más lenta.
De todas formas es gratificante ver esos niveles en éstas épocas.
Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

Vaya dos dias de tormenta que han caido en la zona de Pedro muñoz,Campo de criptana,Mota del Cuervo y alrrededores.A mi me pilló en Mota por la tarde esos dos dias y las calles del pueblo eran autenticos rios,cuando salí del pueblo pasé cerca del arroyo que muere en la laguna de manjavacas y este corria totalmente desbordado.
Desde Mota,pasando por Pedro Muñoz hasta Alcazar el terreno está completamente mojado y con muchas charcas en las tierras de labor,espero que estas ultimas tormentas sean un buen aporte para el acuifero,y mas en pleno mes de junio.Por cierto el viernes pasé por la carretera que une Socuellamos y Pedro muñoz, y el Giguela aun corre pero con poca cantidad y el Corcoles mas de lo mismo,por lo que me han comentado por la zona, el cauce de los dos no llega mas allá del paraje denominado el Puente de san vicente.
un saludo juan.

----------


## Calatravo

Hola a todos, comparto con vosotros un video que encontré y que es de hace escasas semanas, 25 de mayo, del Cigüela a su paso por Villafranca de los Caballeros.


Se puede apreciar que llevaba buen caudal y si os fijáis bien algo más. Mirad atentos en el 3:28 sg.El agua genera vida

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPzwxzpjZ5Y[/ame]

----------


## ben-amar

Es precioso, totlmente gratificante ver como baja el agua, mas aun ver a los peces ir contracorriente, subiendo esos escalones naturales, como si tal cosa.
Gracias, Calatravo; un saludo

----------


## DonQuijote

En junio el pozo de Alcazar sube 46 cm, situandose el agua a 41,39 m. Sigo pensando que mientras que los rios lleven agua el nivel no bajara. Seria interesante saber como va el Zancara pues este rio se mete enterito en el acuifero de forma natural.
Por cierto, aunque hoy se admiten los dos nombres para el Gigüela es mas correcto pronunciarlo con G pues antiguamente se llamaba Xigüela pronunciando la X como J.

----------


## Vaelico

Datos de precipitación caida en los últimos días por el Alto Guadiana:

Alcázar de San Juan 22 mm (SIAR)

Manzanares 18,5 mm  (SIAR)

Herencia 26,6 mm (SIAR)

Montiel 10 mm (SIAR)

Villanueva de los Infantes 40 mm (Aemet)

Valdepeñas 35 mm (Aemet)

Ossa de Montiel 16,6 mm (Aemet)

Belmonte 19,4 mm (Aemet)

Quintanar de la Orden 22 mm (SAIH)

Embalse la Cabezuela 20 mm (SAIH)

Confluencia Záncara y Córcoles 21 mm (SAIH)


A la precipitación caida hay que sumarle unas temperaturas suaves y bastante nubosidad, que mitigan la evaporación, además que estamos a 9 de junio y en muchos puntos ya se ha superado la media.

----------


## No Registrado

> Hola a todos, comparto con vosotros un video que encontré y que es de hace escasas semanas, 25 de mayo, del Cigüela a su paso por Villafranca de los Caballeros.
> 
> 
> Se puede apreciar que llevaba buen caudal y si os fijáis bien algo más. Mirad atentos en el 3:28 sg.El agua genera vida
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPzwxzpjZ5Y


No es que genere vida, es que además sin agua no hay vida.

Esa imagen que era habitual y abundante del barbo remontando hace bien poco en términos absolutos, ahora parece algo raro.

 La ocupación del cauce por la espadaña es una muestra clara de lo castigado que está el pobre Cigüela.

Pobre barbo, él sí que es un superviviente, y ni el tramposo de Bear Grylls.

 A ver lo que dura el río de nuevo.

----------


## jason

Con todo lo pesimisitas que somos hay que reconocer que nuestra tierra tiene un poder de regeneración brutal. Con las barbaridades que se han hecho y ver un pez de ese tamaño remontar el Gigüela a la altura de Villafranca es una pasada...

----------


## REEGE

> Datos de precipitación caida en los últimos días por el Alto Guadiana:
> 
> Alcázar de San Juan 22 mm (SIAR)
> 
> Manzanares 18,5 mm  (SIAR)
> 
> Herencia 26,6 mm (SIAR)
> 
> Montiel 10 mm (SIAR)
> ...


Jolin... que se te ha olvidado la caída por mi pueblo!!!! jejeje

*Presa de Fresnedas ............................. 14,5 mm*

----------


## JoseMi

> Jolin... que se te ha olvidado la caída por mi pueblo!!!! jejeje
> 
> *Presa de Fresnedas ............................. 14,5 mm*


Añadir a la lista Daimiel, donde solamente el domingo una tormenta descargo 37 litros en una hora, a los que habría que unirle unos 6 o 7 más del martes.

http://www.daimiel.es/post2096701/da...mino-municipal

Saludos a todos!

----------


## marcoscolmic

SOy pescador y mi pueblo es Quero , junto a Villafranca.
Conozco cada rincon del rio y desde el principio he ubicado la posicion del video , se trata de donde sale el canal que mete agua a las lagunas , se llega por un camino muy malo.
En mi vida he visto un barbo en ese rio , y menos en las lagunas.
He detenido la imagen y si que lo parece.
Me pregunto de donde ha salido , aunque lo mas seguro es que se haya " descolgado " desde rio arriba.


saludos

----------


## No Registrado

> SOy pescador y mi pueblo es Quero , junto a Villafranca.
> Conozco cada rincon del rio y desde el principio he ubicado la posicion del video , se trata de donde sale el canal que mete agua a las lagunas , se llega por un camino muy malo.
> En mi vida he visto un barbo en ese rio , y menos en las lagunas.
> He detenido la imagen y si que lo parece.
> Me pregunto de donde ha salido , aunque lo mas seguro es que se haya " descolgado " desde rio arriba.
> 
> 
> saludos


En el Cigüela, en los tramos que pasan al lado de Segóbriga y bastante más abajo, mientras lleva agua, sí hay barbos, aunque pocos.
es posible que con el agua que llevó el año pasado se haya descolgado del mismo río o bien de alguna de las lagunas cercanas.

Pero en tiempos, hace décadas, antes del expolio y destrucción del acuífero 23 y del cauce del río, sí había barbos, bogas y más representantes de la familia de los ciprínido.

 Es posible que quedara en algunas lagunas algun resto superviviente, incluso, ¿no es posible que remonten desde el Guadiana vía Tablas? ¿Hay agua de contínuo en éstas fechas?

----------


## jason

Yo supongo que vendrá de la tablas, ¿no?. Y supongo que habrá llegado a las tablas desde Ruidera. No le veo otra explicación...

Bueno, o directamente desde Ruidera :Smile:

----------


## No Registrado

> Yo supongo que vendrá de la tablas, ¿no?. Y supongo que habrá llegado a las tablas desde Ruidera. No le veo otra explicación...
> 
> Bueno, o directamente desde Ruidera


No hombre, el Guadiela no tiene conexión con Ruidera, el muro de Peñarroya se alza entremedias.

Pensandolo más fríamente, me inclino a pensar que ese barbo procede del Guadiana y a remontado el Guadiela.

Los barbos remontan una barbaridad de km río arriba

----------


## Calatravo

> No hombre, el Guadiela no tiene conexión con Ruidera, el muro de Peñarroya se alza entremedias.
> 
> Pensandolo más fríamente, me inclino a pensar que ese barbo procede del Guadiana y a remontado el Guadiela.
> 
> Los barbos remontan una barbaridad de km río arriba


Ein??

Supongo que te referías al Cigüela, el Guadiela pertenece a la cuenca del Tajo y vierte sus aguas en el embalse de Buendía (Guadalajara)

----------


## No Registrado

> Ein??
> 
> Supongo que te referías al Cigüela, el Guadiela pertenece a la cuenca del Tajo y vierte sus aguas en el embalse de Buendía (Guadalajara)


 Efectivamente, ha sido un error. Me refería al Cigüela. Perdón.

----------


## jason

> No hombre, el Guadiela no tiene conexión con Ruidera, el muro de Peñarroya se alza entremedias.
> 
> Pensandolo más fríamente, me inclino a pensar que ese barbo procede del Guadiana y a remontado el Guadiela.
> 
> Los barbos remontan una barbaridad de km río arriba
> Responder Citando


No creo. Es más fácil que el barbo aproveche el rebose de Peñarroya para bajar al Guadiana que tenga que saltar la presa de Puente Navarro para subir al río. Y no queda más agua permanente en el Guadiana y Gigüela, que pueda albergar peces, que las mismas lagunas de Villafranca. Pero según ha dicho un forero, pescador de la zona, en esas lagunas no hay barbos...

----------


## No Registrado

> No creo. Es más fácil que el barbo aproveche el rebose de Peñarroya para bajar al Guadiana que tenga que saltar la presa de Puente Navarro para subir al río. Y no queda más agua permanente en el Guadiana y Gigüela, que pueda albergar peces, que las mismas lagunas de Villafranca. Pero según ha dicho un forero, pescador de la zona, en esas lagunas no hay barbos...


 Es otra posibilidad, a saber la verdad. Aunque me cuesta creer que sobrevivan a una caída como la de peñarroya, aunque puede ser.

Personalmente pienso que en en circunstancias normales, Puente Navarro no se puede remontar, pero ha estado abierto cuando han hecho las obras hace poco más de un año.
Tampoco hay que descartar que algunos pescadores los hayan soltado en algunas charcas y se hayan reproducido, como ha ocurrido en las charcas formadas por las graveras de Arganda. 

 Y como hipótesis, para mí debe ser alguna población que ha sobrevivido a los peores momentos de las Tablas.

Vengan de donde vengan, lo importante es que estén ahí.

----------


## albertillovernel

A día de hoy tenemos continuidad de agua en todo el canal de Peñarroya, Gigüela, Riansares, Amarguillo y Azuer, hasta la presa de Puente Navarro en las Tablas -por la cual los peces no pueden remontar- También podrían haberse descolgado de las de Peñarroya ó Vallehermoso. En Záncara y Córcoles difícilmente puede haber peces, han estado secos muchos años y sólo se reunieron con el Gigüela unas semanas del 2010, en medio de la gran crecida; no es imposible, pero si improbable. 
Por el curso del Gigüela, unas 10 lagunas, naturales y artificiales, que actúan también como criaderos. Y es una lástima que lleguen a secarse en verano, por la gran cantidad de vida que se extingue y que tendrá que empezar de cero otro año más.
Por cierto, Puente Navarro ha cerrado ya sus compuertas pero sigue rebosando por las tres, a buen caudal. Ha vuelto a aumentar levemente el de Peñarroya, Azuer y Guadiana por Villarrubia, parece que las lluvias le han dado "vidilla", al menos un par de semanas más.
Saludos.

----------


## marcoscolmic

Del Guadiana es imposible que remonte un barbo porque esta la presa del Vicario , y en este pantano barbos no los hay.
Mi opinion es que se bajo con las riadas.

----------


## DonQuijote

El año pasado pudimos ver en video como algun pez llego al cauce del Guadiana (antes de las tablas)procedente de Pto. de Vallehermoso, lo podeis ver aqui:

http://www.elguadiana.blogspot.com

Es una lastima que hayamos olvidado que el Guadiana nace antes de las tablas, al menos hace tiempo que nadie nos informa de si el agua del Azuer llega a Griñon.

----------


## jason

Poca pero llega :Wink:

----------


## No Registrado

El Azuer sigue corriendo, con menos caudal que antes, pero sigue llevando agua. Comienza a remansarse y se desborda en el Molino del Nuevo (a unos 1,8 Km aguas arriba de Griñón) lo que hace que en el Molino de Molemocho (ya en las Tablas) el agua pase por sus canales y salte las compuertas de modo parecido a como lo haría antaño. Quiero decir que el agua no remonta de las Tablas hacia el Guadiana, sino que ahora el Guadiana lleva agua a las Tablas (la
del Azuer claro está)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Muy buenas noticias.
Vamos mejorando  :Smile:  :Smile: .

----------


## albertillovernel

Hace ya casi año y medio que el rio Azuer ha retornado a cierta "normalidad", llevando su caudal a las Tablas de forma constante. Tras las crecidas de febrero 2010, y una vez el lecho bajo los molinos Nuevo, Griñon y Molemocho se saturó de agua, el rio vuelve a llegar al parque con bastante facilidad; de hecho, solo se requiere un caudal minimo para que ésto suceda. 
Hoy, 12 de junio (y casi 1mes más tarde que el pasado año, cuando se secó el 18 de mayo), la existencia de las excavaciones junto a la A43 comienzan a hacer mella en su caudal, que se reduce notablemente por la evaporación sobre las más de 20 ha. encharcadas, y en breve dejara de correr por Daimiel.
Por otra parte, el pantano de Vallehermoso está casi al 80% por regulación -y subiendo-, lo que hace preveer que el proximo año hidrológico, a poco que retomen las lluvias, su excedente pueda facilmente llegar a las Tablas en Septiembre (si los organismos implicados se ponen de acuerdo y manos a la obra para reparar su cauce, y no se queda de nuevo retenido en las excavaciones, claro; pero parece que no debe haber fondos para alquilar una retroexcavadora para un día de trabajo) en fin, esas pequeñas cosas que haen tan difícil ver el futuro con optimismo... 

Y eso, a pesar de que los registros desde que comenzara el ciclo lluvioso ya han superado en todos los aspectos al pasado 1996-1998, con una recuperación neta mayor en 20 meses que en los 30 de aquel período. Luego os pongo algunas gráficas...
Saludos.

----------


## No Registrado

Aquí subo dos fotos. La primera corresponde al puente del Molino del Nuevo, donde digo que el Azuer (a la derecha) comienza a remansarse y se desborda (la foto es del pasado 25 de marzo)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

La segunda es del pasado 8 de junio, en Puente Navarro, donde se puede ver cómo el agua salta por encima de las 3 compuertas de la presa.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por las fotos "No registrado". Que agua tan clarita paso `por esa presa.

----------


## No Registrado

Los mismos parajes el 23 de abril:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## REEGE

Un mes y sigue un caudal algo parecido... Gracias por la comparativa de esas 4 fotos... Ah, y puedes registrarte... que aún estamos con la promoción gratuita...jajaja!!
Ya en serio, darte las gracias por tu participación y ese claro material que nos aportas...

----------


## albertillovernel

Bueno, ya que me dan pie, voy a postear tambien unas fotos algo más recientes:
Vista desde el molino de "El Nuevo", el 1 de Mayo de 2011.


Esta imagen corresponde al pre-parque, cauce del Azuer en el punto medio entre Griñón y Molemocho -a 2 km de cada uno-, el día 21 de Mayo. Se observan las grandes llanuras de inundación cubiertas por agua y vegetación.


Aquí podéis ver el caudal que salía el día 6 de Mayo de la represa-puente que han reconstruído detrás de Calatrava la Vieja, (después de que el año pasado la erosión se lo llevara por delante). Se aprecia que la obra al estar hecha con piedra sin compactar, permite mantener un nivel de inundación, pero no es estanca (el agua pasa por debajo sin problema, camino de la presa del Vicario en CR).


Y, finalmente, el caudal que saltaba por las compuertas de Puente Navarro el pasado sábado 11 por la mañana.


Ya tenemos para comparar la evolución. Un saludo!

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias por esas fotos que ya las tenemos para darnos una idea de como va todo en el post...
Sin duda es impresionante como está todo de agua ya a mediados de junio!!
A ver si sabemos mantenerlo y el tiempo también nos ayuda éstos añitos!!
Un saludo.

----------


## albertillovernel

Hola, Reege.
En mi perfil también podeis ver un álbum con fotos del Azuer entre el Nuevo y Griñón, de una excursión en canoa que hicimos el pasado mes de Mayo. Dan una muy buena idea de lo que debió ser aquello en su día, -a falta de las arboledas ribereñas, que en su mayor parte han desaparecido-. 
También puede ser que el cauce habitual llegara a ser más ancho, ya que con los hundimientos, la combustión de turbas y demás, el nivel del lecho ha podido bajar sensiblemente (aparte de que el cauce artificial sigue abierto). Teniendo en cuenta todo eso, debió ser impresionante cuando, además, el río contase con el aporte permanente de los Ojos...un lugar único, en definitiva, que difícilmente podrá recuperarse completamente, y del cual tampoco quedan más recuerdos que unas cuantas fotos (era tan habitual para la gente de la comarca que apenas hay unos cuantos testimonios gráficos)
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Sin duda lo tuvisteis que pasar genial... Debe dar mucho gusto navegar en esas aguas ahora que están como deberían estar siempre!!! La foto de las amapolas es sin duda impresionante...
Y gran foto para el hilo "El agua y los miembros de Embalses.net" jejeje
Bueno, si vuelvo a visitar Las Tablas con la señora... Te llamaré ya que seguro que te conoces toda la zona y tus conocimientos sobre ellas y todo el Acuífero 23 serían bien acogidos!!
Un saludo y muchas gracias por esas fotos.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, ya los calores se empiezan a notar.

Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Bueno, en junio ya tocaba que descendieran. Pero Alcázar sigue estable. Parece que aguantará, al menos, una semanita más antes de empezar a bajar.

El acuífero está como hace mucho tiempo que no se veía. A ver si se mantiene así, y sigue recuperando nivel, quedano a finales de verano más alto que el año pasado.

----------


## REEGE

Ya llegó la hora... la evaporación en las aguas superficiales debido a las calores y los abundantes riegos que hacen que las extracciones de agua reduzcan los acuíferos hacen a mediados de Junio que nuestra alegría termine...
De todos modos, estamos ante unos niveles históricos!!! 
Ahora hace falta que los cuiden!!

----------


## albertillovernel

Bueno...ley de calores (que no de vida, porque hay muchos otros factores que influyen). Lo que incita al optimismo es que en Alcázar hay una cota piezométrica casi 6 metros superior a la de Daimiel, que tenderá a igualarse...es decir, que el aumento de niveles seguirá presente en las zonas más bajas del 23, si bien la tendencia en conjunto sea de bajada, porque los riegos sacan más agua de la que se va recargando. Si, como esta semana, en ausencia total de precipitaciones y con bastante calor, sólo disminuyen los niveles 5 cm en 7 días, no iremos mal, porque quedan por delante 8-9 semanas de riego a saco y sin apenas lluvia. Y de cuánto bajen los niveles en Daimiel dependerá si vemos o no las primeras manifestaciones del acuífero en superficie, cuando acabe el verano (ya hemos visto que antes, no).
Saludos.

----------


## Vins

Pues, si parece que las aguas ya están en retirada. Todavía el ritmo no es acusado. De hecho el piezómetro del pozo de captación de Alcázar no registra aún bajada neta.
Actualización a día de hoy: 41,23 , unos 16cm más que a primeros de mes.

Con este ritmo, el descenso veraniego no se iría más allá del metro, pero es previsible que se intensifique. 

El gradiente entre los piezómetros de Alcázar y Daimiel es significativo pero está muy lejos del gradiente natural o al menos del que había a finales de los 70 (unos 15-20m) y este factor creo que es fundamental para una plena recuperación de los Ojos del Guadiana ya que el desnivel existente entre los primeros ojos y los ojos de la Peñuela o Griñón es considerable (unos 10m) y esto debería reflejarse en las aguas subterráneas. Haciendo una reflexión poco optimista de este hecho cabría decir que ante las medidas de reducción de riego que se han tomado puede ser que el acuífero se estabilice en un nuevo equilibrio en el que las Tablas, así como el Guadiana aguas abajo de éstas, estén plenamente recuperadas, incluso con niveles de agua mayores que en los 70 y sin embargo los Ojos del Guadiana permanezcan secos o funcionales únicamente de manera esporádica.

Parece como si las canalizaciones que se hicieron para drenar el Guadiana y que repercutieron en el vaciado del acuífero empezando por sus partes más bajas, ahora están repercutiendo negativamente en el llenado de las partes altas del acuífero (entre otros factores claro está).


No estaría de más hacer un seguimiento temporal del gradiente en el futuro y también ver la evolución que ha tenido a lo largo de estos dos años de lluvias. Si este continúa aumentando, podríamos decir que la componente natural en la recuperación es la imperante.

----------


## No Registrado

> Parece como si las canalizaciones que se hicieron para drenar el Guadiana y que repercutieron en el vaciado del acuífero empezando por sus partes más bajas, ahora están repercutiendo negativamente en el llenado de las partes altas del acuífero (entre otros factores claro está).
> .


 Habría quer tomar medidas correctoras para devolver (en la medida que se pueda) el río a su madre original.

Se deberían cegar las acanaladuras, ya que no sólo evacúan el agua fuera de la zona, sino que además rompen la capa freática semipermeable del cauce original.

Ya nada será igual que antes, pero pienso que se puede recuperar en gran parte la zona reteniendo al agua en ella por medio de represas naturalizadas, eliminación de drenajes, recuperación de DPH canibalizado por la agricultura, etc...

En la lagunas de Villafáfila se hizo, aunque no es comparable en cuanto a magnitud, pero creo que se opueden hacer muchas cosas y en la zona no hay el suficiente nº de gente concienciada y con ganas de recuperar lo perdido.

----------


## No Registrado

Me estan comentando telefónicamente, que han visto agua en zuhacorta, un pequeño charco y que la zona esta muy humeda. Ha sido este fin de semana, que no ha llovido.
Lamentablemente, esta persona no llevaba camara de fotos.

¿Alguien tiene alguna noticia más?

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, os pongo las graficas

Alcazar (611 msnm     ¡¡¡¡¡¡ a 20 de Junio)


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## No Registrado

Los inocentes no eran para Diciembre?¿?¿

----------


## perdiguera

Estupendas noticias sahiguadiana para todos.
A pesar de esas extracciones de Daimiel que dejan maltrecho al acuífero, parece que el nivel dura más o menos en positivo.

----------


## albertillovernel

Impresionante, tendencia creciente en Junio. En Daimiel, se notan cada vez más las fluctuaciones debidas al riego; se cosechó el cereal de invierno/primavera, ahora llega el maíz -por fortuna, la azucarera cerró y la presencia de la remolacha es testimonial en la comarca, por los costes del transporte-, pero aguardan 2 meses sin una gota de lluvia, empezando por el pronóstico hasta Julio (que es de exactamente 0,0 litros a repartir entre todas las provincias españolas al sur de Zaragoza).

Ahora las malas noticias (fluviales): el río Azuer, aunque sigue corriendo por Manzanares mientras va llenando lentamente el pantano de Vallehermoso, queda de nuevo retenido en las excavaciones de la A-43, y no llega hasta las Tablas, con lo que el descenso de sus niveles comenzará a notarse pronto. Anota un total de 205 días llegando a su desembocadura, frente a apenas 100 en 2010. El Córcoles se ha secado en su zona alta, el Amarguillo comienza a flaquear y, lo más importante: Peñarroya terminará este memorable rebosamiento de 19 meses ininterrumpidos a lo largo del presente Junio (el caudal diario pasó de 0,2 a 0,07 Hm3 este fin de semana, y bajando), con lo que pronto el Gigüela dejará de recibir su aporte. Mención aparte merece el Záncara que, a pesar de los calores, se mantiene en 0,1 Hm3 diarios a su paso por el Provencio, que en su mayor parte van directamente al acuífero (quizá sea el motivo por el cual Alcázar sigue subiendo).

En cuanto a Zuacorta...me parece poco probable, hay muchas zonas situadas a cotas inferiores, pero como apenas empezamos a comprender el funcionamiento de este sistema tan complejo del Guadiana y sus afluentes, ¿por qué no podría ser? Esperemos contar con fotografías o localización pronto.
Saludos!

----------


## Luján

La tendencia en Alcazar sigue siendo ascendente, impresionante. Por otro  lado, la tendencia en Daimiel, aún con la oscilación causada por las  extracciones, sigue siendo estable, manteniendo nivel e incluso, quiero  creer, ligeramente ascendente.

----------


## Vins

Ojo (y nunca mejor dicho) con lo de Zuacorta, Me descargue el modelo digital del terreno del IGN (con el que dan el sombreado a los mapas 1:25.000) y en zona de los Ojos del Guadiana daban cotas sorprendentemente bajas. La cota la situaban entre los 611 y los 618, pero lo más interesante es que aparecen muchas depresiones que aproximadamente coinciden con los ojos documentados en las diferentes cartografías que he consultado y con las zonas donde más turba se ha extraído. En concreto en Zuacorta aguas abajo del puente que va al molino hay una zona a 608m según este modelo. No son raras las depresiones entorno a los 610-612m en las zonas de Pico, Rincón, etc.  Como referencia, para las lagunas de la Albuera y el Escoplillo dan unos 612m de cota, y en Griñón 607 m, si no recuerdo mal...
No se exactamente la fiabilidad de este modelo, pero son datos a tener en cuenta.
Ahora mismo no tengo acceso a el, en cuanto pueda os mando una imagen con las curvas de nivel.

----------


## jason

Siento ser aguafiestas pero yo he estado en Zuacorta hoy y no he visto nada. Bueno sí, un buen rebaño de ovejsa por el cauce que provocaban una polvareda considerable...

Y no quiero j***r un poco más pero si es verdad que ya no se ven maizales por Daimiel también lo es que no había visto tantos en la zona de Tomelloso ningún año...

El Guigüela por Villarrubia ha bajado bastante...

Pero las noticias de Saih Guadiana son magníficas :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Normal... los riegos, calores, aumentos de abastecimiento, evaporación!!
Hemos estado "a punto" y debemos estar contentos con lo acontecido éstos dos años... Lo de los 19 meses de Peñarroya es sin duda IMPRESIONANTE...
¿Conocéis algún Embalse que ha estado ese o más tiempo desembalsando?
Un saludo a todos y esperemos tener un tercer año en éste gran ciclo!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Normal... los riegos, calores, aumentos de abastecimiento, evaporación!!
> Hemos estado "a punto" y debemos estar contentos con lo acontecido éstos dos años... Lo de los 19 meses de Peñarroya es sin duda IMPRESIONANTE...
> ¿Conocéis algún Embalse que ha estado ese o más tiempo desembalsando?
> Un saludo a todos* y esperemos tener un tercer año en éste gran ciclo!!*


Ojalá, a ver si dura siempre :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
A ver si el que viene es por lo menos como este(pero sin daños), y podemos ver los Ojos llorar, tanto los del Guadiana, como los de todas estas personas que leen y escriben en este hilo y todos los de la zona que están deseando volver a verlos.

----------


## DonQuijote

Si en Peñarroya hubiera un caudal ecologico no se habrian secado durante tantos años los Ojos. Pero quiza el fondo del embalse tenga fugas y este recargando el acuifero 23.
Lo de Zuacorta no me lo creo, faltan sobre 5 metros para que el agua llegue ahi, aunque me encantaria equivocarme.

----------


## aginesg

Hola, 

Va a costar mucho ver llorar los ojos el siguiente año, y espero equivocarme, puede que haya encharcamientos en Zuacorta, pero circular el agua lo dudo ya que los ojos que esta tal cual lo eran (sin arar) y que tienen posibilidad de verse, estan mas arriba de Zuacorta y esta altura es dificil de llegar con el ritmo de subidas anuales que tenemos. 
El Ojo de la Señora esta arado y por tanto ha ganado altura por lo que esta zona rezumará agua, otra cosa es que circule algun hilo de agua que alimente el Guadiana desde este Ojo.

De momento este año ha quedado encharcado el preparque de forma permanente, que es todo un logro, y estan funcionando los ojos de Griñon, pero desconozdo si el ojo de la Peñuela tambien le ocurre lo mismo, no recuerdo de que se haya mencionado.

Esperaremos a las lagunas rezumen agua, y despues ya se podra pensar en las siguientes cotas. Animo!!

----------


## DonQuijote

¿El ojo de la señora y el de Mari Lopez son el mismo? Porque el de Mari Lopez esta debajo de una carretera, ¡que ya esta bien! El de Mari Lopez debia ser el primer Ojo y de los primeros en secarse, hoy en dia pasas sobre el cuando cojes la carretera que va a Villarrubia desde la zona de los ojos en la CM-420.

----------


## jason

A ver si puede confirmar alguien esto pero es lo que me ha parecido ver con el coche. A su paso por la carretera ALcazar-Manzanares el Guadiana va seco. :EEK!:  La verdad es que me ha extrañado bastante pero eso explicaría el bajón del río por Villarrubia...

El Gigüela entre ALcazar y Herencia aguanta con poco caudal.

Las lagunas de Alcazar estaban preciosas llenas de flamencos y conejos (qué sustos :Big Grin: ).

----------


## No Registrado

Llevo un tiempo buscando fotos de la zona antes de la desecación, y no encuentro ninguna. Sólamente la que habeis puesto del ojo de Mari López.

Es una pena que no se encuentren esas joyas, aunque estoy seguro de que existen muchas, pero en papel, sin escanear.

 ¿Sabeis si existe algún visor tipo "nomecalles" de Madrid en el que se vean ortofotos de los 80-70-50-40 pero de CLM?

Sé que existe una documentación en fotografías del año 56 que se conoce como "el vuelo americano", pero no encuentro nada sobre la zona.

----------


## aginesg

> ¿El ojo de la señora y el de Mari Lopez son el mismo? Porque el de Mari Lopez esta debajo de una carretera, ¡que ya esta bien! El de Mari Lopez debia ser el primer Ojo y de los primeros en secarse, hoy en dia pasas sobre el cuando cojes la carretera que va a Villarrubia desde la zona de los ojos en la CM-420.


Hola DonQuijote
El ojo de la Señora por lo que he entendido, esta a la izquierda de la CR-201, pegado al Molino de Zuacorta. Si embargo el Ojo de Mari Lopez estaria situado a la altura de la CR-P-2012, que como bien dices estaria debajo. No he pasado por este ultimo pero parece que este tambien lo han arado, por lo que sera dificil verlo en funcionamiento a no ser que el agua tenga fuerza para eliminar la tierra de cultivo. 
Hay un grafico de muchos de los ojos por Vins, en el foro de 'Fotos Ojos del Guadiana'.

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenas noches: Sin dar por seguro nada antes de que podamos confirmar  fehacientemente el origen del fenómeno, me hago eco de lo que posteaba el forero Santiago en el hilo "Fotos de los Ojos del Guadiana": va para 6 días que el Azuer queda retenido en las excavaciones de la A-43, por tanto no cruza Daimiel ni llega al molino de la Máquina. El nivel del agua, mientras tanto, no parece haber bajado sustancialmente en Molemocho (apenas 10 cm la última semana), y Santiago afirma que bajo el puente de El Nuevo se aprecia caudal, es decir que el agua fluye camino a las Tablas. 
Yo, esta misma tarde, he podido comprobar que hay caudal bajo dos de los ojos del puente de Molemocho cuyas compuertas están abiertas (confirmado por la cantidad de carpas y barbos nadando en contra que pueden apreciarse desde las cristaleras del museo instalado en el molino; calculo que el caudal pueda ser de 0,5 a 1m3/s conjuntamente. Bajo el puente de Griñón, unos 6 km aguas arriba, también se apreciaba cierto caudal (más difícil de calcular, por la escasa velocidad del agua y estar parcialmente cubierto por ovas). 

Así pues, aplicando la ley de conservación de la materia, el Azuer no lleva caudal (aportes = 0), se mantiene el encharcamiento, y sin embargo un caudal considerable fluye bajo Molemocho, debe de haber algún aporte que no estemos viendo ¿algun(os) ojo(s)?.
También puediera ser por el vaciado del agua que queda en cotas más altas entre los molinos, pero creedme, no pienso que un charco escurriendo tenga ni el desnivel ni la presión necesaria para vencer por gravedad el empuje de los 15Hm3 que cubican las Tablas. El año pasado, creo recordar, se cerraron las compuertas de Molemocho antes de que el Azuer dejara de correr (el día 18 de Mayo) y el encharcamiento del pre-parque bajó de forma bastante rápida. Mas aún, no se apreciaba corriente desde días antes del cierre. Podemos estar ante los primeros síntomas de aportes del acuífero a la superficie, a través de los ojos de la Peñuela ó anteriores. 

Este fin de semana prometo coger el kit de exploración e ir a investigar el asunto, porque pinta bastante interesante. Desde luego, no faltará mucho tiempo para que se confirme (si la inundación del preparque persiste más allá de lo razonable). Ójala tengamos buenas noticias...
Saludos!

----------


## jason

Guau, se me ha puesto la piel de gallina.  Tiene toda la lógica lo que cuentas, puede que sea el de LA Peñuela. Esperamos noticias Albertillo.

Por cierto, ayer estuve en la lagunas y fue curioso escuchar una conversación ajena en la que alguien explicaba a un grupo el funcionamiento del acuífero 23 y 24 de forma detallada. Parecía alguien del foro jejeje.

Ójala y sea verdad.

----------


## REEGE

Esperamos noticias Albertillo... Ójala y tengamos suerte y se cumpla uno de los sueños de éste foro. Muchas gracias de antemano y  a ver si nos cae alguna foto... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aginesg

En el propio estudio que se hizo para el ojo de Griñon, ya existian ojos por lo que esta manando el agua, por lo que no tiene porque ser el Ojo de la Peñuela. Aunque si lo estuviera haciendo, seria una buena y nueva noticia, ya que esta a una altura muy parecida a la del Ojo de Griñon. 

Podriamos estar viendo el fenomeno de paso de agua hacia las tablas desde el preparque, durante todo el verano hasta la nueva entrada de lluvias. Ademas el agua no quedaria estanca en el preparque, y tambien indicaria que el agua es superior a 606 msn en esta zona.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Saludos!

----------


## jason

> En el propio estudio que se hizo para el ojo de Griñon, ya existian ojos por lo que esta manando el agua, por lo que no tiene porque ser el Ojo de la Peñuela. Aunque si lo estuviera haciendo, seria una buena y nueva noticia, ya que esta a una altura muy parecida a la del Ojo de Griñon.


Es cierto, lo comprobaremos en cuanto baje el nivel. La verdad es que lo más normal es lo que comentas.

----------


## DonQuijote

Si es cierto que algun ojo esta funcionando ya, no va a durar mucho ya que sigue habiendo 5 metros de diferencia entre el nivel freatico (605) y la altura de los ojos mas bajos (610). Supongo que el cauce humedo del Guadiana circula bajo tierra y sale a la altura de Griñon, es como que esta escurriendo. Una pena que habiendonos quedado a 5 metros ningun politico hable de recuperar los ojos. Esperemos que se sigan comprando derechos de agua en Las Tablas, que se recupere el Guadiana y se reconvierta esa zona en un centro turistico como es Ruidera.

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenas tardes:
Lo prometido es deuda. Esta mañana me puse el traje de explorador, cogí la bici y estuve pululando por los caminos del entorno de los molinos de La Máquina y el nuevo. No pude hacer más, el sol y el calor de estos días son tremendos si te pillan sin cobijo.
Pongo aquí las fotos que he tomado, y comento lo que he visto sin llegar a ninguna conclusión (eso sólo nos lo podrá proporcionar el tiempo, cuando pase)

*Foto nº 1:* Visión del cauce del Azuer aguas arriba del camino de la Máquina, unos 500 metros antes de su confluencia con la desaparecida corriente de los Ojos.


*Foto nº 2:* Desde el mismo punto, mirando aguas abajo. No hay ni agua, ni humedad. Hace una semana que el río dejó de llevar agua desde las excavaciones de la A-43


*Foto nº 3:* Imagen de la confluencia de ambas corrientes (ruinas del molino de "la Máquina"), mirando aguas abajo. Ni gota de agua. Eso sí, han crecido numerosos árboles en los alrededores del cauce.


*Foto nº 4:* Visión de la zona comprendida entre el molino de "la Máquina" y el de "El Nuevo", tomada desde la margen izquierda, y a cierta altura. En la línea media de la foto, la hilera perpendicular de vegetación corresponde al cauce artificial; las zonas con agua corresponden a la "madre vieja" o cauce antiguo que el río ha reclamado y deslindado, dibujando sus márgenes reales con línea de carrizo...


*Foto nº 5:* Cambiamos de márgen al lado derecho; visión de los meandros y las zonas de hundimiento que las inundaciones provocaron en 1996 y que se han ido ampliando con las crecidas de los últimos años.


Foto nº 6: Una bonita mancha de alameda que flanqueaba el encauzamiento artificial del Azuer junto a la zona reseñada para la foto 5. Actualmente, debido al  hundimiento generalizado del terreno, ha quedado en el centro de una laguna.


*Foto nº 7:* Lo que es realmente patético es que haya tanto irresponsable que vea en cada depresión, cauce o cueva el lugar ideal donde _deyectar_ sus escombros. ¡Seguro que son capaces de traerlos aquí gastando decenas de litros de gasóleo, con tal de no pagar un céntimo en el depósito de RCDs!!!


*Foto nº 8:* Detalle de la corriente aguas bajo el puente de "El Nuevo": el caudal era menor que el que se podía apreciar en Molemocho.


*Foto nº 9:* Vista de la zona de confluencia entre el desagüe de la laguna de Navaseca (depuradora de Daimiel) y el cauce del Azuer. Lo que se ve en lontananza es el paraje de la Peñuela, donde se sitúa el ojo homónimo; en primer plano puede apreciarse, en el cauce, un hundimiento que se abrió el pasado 2010, con motivo de las primeras inundaciones. Podéis comparar esta imagen con las últimas que fueron posteadas para comprobar la evolución en la zona (¿no ha bajado tanto en 3 meses, no?)


*Foto nº 10:* Finalmente, os regalo los ojos con una visión de lo que debieron ser las lagunas de Daimiel en su día. Actualmente, sólo persiste Navaseca, inundada con el efluente de la depuradora de aguas residuales. Pero, con lo que nosotros nó sabemos qué hacer, la naturaleza lo aprovecha y recicla eficientemente.


Dejo aquí el testimonio gráfico, para que opineis de donde puede venir este caudal de agua, si es por el vaciado o puede haber algún otro aporte. De cualquier forma, se me ocurre una forma de comprobar si realmente hay afloramiento de agua del 23: clavar una estaquilla (un junco) un día, y  medir la bajada del nivel "x" días más tarde. Comparando con la variable evaporación (en mm) que ofrecen los meteorólogos para la zona, podría saberse a ciencia cierta si hay aportes que no vemos. 
Saludos!!

----------


## Santiago

Buenas tardes, si las fotos las hiciste ayer sábado por la mañana no nos vimos por casualidad estuve en los mismos sitios que tu en bicicleta  pero mas temprano, hice las mismas fotos que tu, pero explore el campo de cardos y encontré este ojo que debe tener el agua limpia por que levanto el vuelo un Martín Pescador, envío foto.

----------


## saihguadiana

Con este calor.........

Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## HENR

Os envio unas fotos de este Domingo:

1 - Imagenes del molino de zuacorta. No se que será pero hay humedad en el suelo. ¿? 






2 - Las dos siguientes son del Giguela. Ha bajado mucho, pero todavia lleva un caudal aceptable, y hay bastante gente pescando cangrejos.
La primera es a la altura de la carretera de Daimiel - Villarrubia


Y la segunda es en el carreterin que va de Villarrubia a las Tablas

----------


## HENR

Y las 3 siguientes fotos son:

1.- La confluencia del Azuer con el Guadiana. El azuer como ya han mostrado Albertillo y otros, ya va seco, y al lado el siguiente cultivo y regando a las 11 de la mañana por aspersión (el calor ya era de aupa).


2.- La zona del pre-parque entre Griñon y Molemocho esta espectacular


3.- Y por último una foto de la corriente de agua limpia que pasa por debajo del puente al lado del Molino el Nuevo. (curioso nombre, para las ruinas que quedan).


Tambien tengo un video, que si consigo cambiar de formato, lo subiré.

Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Buenísimas fotos HENR, va aumentando el número de miembros de la zona.
Las noticias de saihguadiana son malas, aunque normales para la época.
El regar a las 11 de la mañana, por aspersión o por cualquier otro medio, es una tontería y pagas la energía al doble; la cosecha debe tener o un valor añadido alto o una subvención enorme.
Bienvenido al foro HENR, gran entrada.

----------


## daimieleño

Impresionantes fotos de Zuacorta.
Teniendo en cuenta que no habido precipitaciones y el calor sofacante de estos días....y No creo que discurra ninguna tuberia de agua de riego bajo esa tierra o haya riegos colindantes  solo puede significar que ¡el acuifero esta alcanzando esa cota!

algo francamente y sinceramente alucinante!

HNR ¿nos podrías indicar el lugar exacto a través de google maps o sigpac?.

Con este calor...... y la de sorpresas que nos sigue dando el acuifero.

----------


## albertillovernel

Gracias por las fotos, Henr. Desde luego, lo de Zuacorta es curioso, porque ese terreno es lo más parecido al polvo lunar en la Tierra; la ceniza de  combustión de las turberas del antiguo cauce que, a fuerza de arar, queda totalmente suelta y los pies se hunden casi un palmo, al intentar pasar; los días de viento, se levantan unas nubes de ceniza de la zona que ni las de los volcanes... Así, que haya humedad tiene su misterio, seguiremos pendientes si pasamos por allí. Una pregunta, ¿la imagen está tomada aguas arriba o abajo del cruce sobre la carretera Daimiel-Villarrubia?.

En cuanto a lo que sucede aguas abajo, en Nuevo y Griñón, todo parece indicar que se trata más de escorrentía de las lagunas que aún quedan encharcadas que de infiltración; el caudal en Molemocho se va reduciendo, y la bajada se hace más y más patente conforme pasan los días. 

Hablando con paisanos conocedores del entorno, coincidíamos en que no existe una voluntad real de salvar el acuífero por parte de la administración, presionada por lobbies de "agricultores" (por llamarlos de alguna forma) a quienes sólo les entra en la cabeza que para cultivar hacen falta tierra (mucha) agua (en igual cantidad, y sin control), nitratos, agrotóxicos variados y simiente, -en ese preciso orden de imporancia-. 
Estos grupos, que aunque no representan la totalidad del sector, son los que más vociferan y quienes se superan cada año en sus disparatadas pretensiones, se apoyan en su sólida posición caciquil en la sociedad manchega (que no en la economía, ya que en el caso del regadío, está subvencionado al 80-90%), y consiguen condicionar que, políticamente, trate de mantenérseles contentos, ocupados en deforestar, destruir y envenenar el terreno, con lo cual la consigna se reduce a mantener las Tablas lo más vistosas posible, pero sin acometer las necesarias actuaciones para asegurar su persistencia, originando de paso una situación de permanente riesgo que facilita cualquier actuación de emergencia basada en hormigón con costes, por lo general, bastante desorbitados (léase trasvases, tuberías, etc...)- 

También me comentaron el daño que los "ríos" _EDAR-Daimiel_ y _EDAR-Villarrubia_ están causando a las Tablas, porque en estas fechas el aporte de materia orgánica está causando el crecimiento descontrolado de algas, que ya veremos si no ocasionan mortandad masiva de peces o aves en un verano que parece intuirse tórrido y con cero precipitaciones. 

La única y definitiva solución sólo puede pasar por estas acciones, y no otras (medidas que, por otro lado, están casi todas contempladas en el PEAG, pero que se están demorando incomprensiblemente: en 2011, por ejemplo, debería estar acabado el deslinde de las zonas colindantes a las Tablas, zona de los molinos y Gigüela, y no se ha hecho ni el amago; eso sí, la asignación de derechos de riego estaba completa el primer año tras la aprobación)

1) Recuperar el cauce primitivo de los ríos y humedales, con expropiación forzosa de terrenos (no habría dinero suficiente para tratar de recomprar todos los terrenos robados al río, ni necesidad de hacerlo). 
2) Limitación real de los riegos e instauración de medidas de coacción (p. ej. multas ó precintado de pozos) a quien riegue durante el día, que es una práctica generalizada en la comarca, en especial con sistemas de aspersión;  el mismo sábado  pude ver más de 10 enormes parcelas de maíz regándose entre las 12 y las 3 del mediodía.
3) Recuperación de usos no agrícolas o agrícolas no intensivos del terreno  (dehesa, bosques, praderas y lagunas)

Como podreis intuir, el coste de estas actuaciones es muy inferior al de los parches que se han acometido hasta la fecha, aunque puedan ser poco apoyadas entre ciertos colectivos que, en última instancia, han sido los principales responsables de la situación actual por su visión a corto plazo y el "pan para hoy, hambre para mañana". Perdonad que hoy esté especialmente crítico, pero hay cosas que realmente duelen. Así que, de nuevo _contra natura_, veremos quien lleva las de ganar tras este verano; y ya me temo que van a ser los de siempre.
Saludos.

----------


## jason

Sí que es curioso sí. Además parece como si hubiese tenido un rodal con humedad más grande. Yo apostaría a que está aguas arriba de la carretera D-V (seguro que me equivoco :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## aginesg

Hola Henr, 

Comentando las fotos que has echado que agradezco, ya por el seguimiento que le estamos haciendo, con la humedad en el fondo, tengo que decir que son curiosas. Por lo que he podido observar es una charco que se ha formado en periodo de lluvias. Por el fondo es precisamente parte del encharcamiento. 

Las piedras tienen la sombra a la izquierda, y la pared de la hondonada la  humedad es precisamente donde menos o en menor intensidad debe de dar el sol. 

Para mi es un encharcamiento de alguna tormenta de las ultimas que hubo en Daimiel que fueron con bastante intensidad. 

El tiempo dira si es este u otro motivo (agradecimiento por estas y el resto de fotos). 

Creo que nos falta una foto para ver el caudal que esta pasando por debajo del puente de Griñon, en fin, pero con tanto calor entiendo que es una tarea dificil estos dias.

Un saludo

----------


## HENR

Hola:

Os envio la ubicación de la humedad. Esta cerca del Molino, al oeste de este. Si se intenta entrar por el camino al Molino, en vez de entrar se sigue por el camino que se va difuminando y se ve a unos 200 - 300 metros.

Pudiera ser que fuese del propio Molino, de desague de una piscina o ....., pero no lo creo. Yo de echo me acerque por alli, porque un amigo de Villarrubia me dijo que la habia visto una semana atras.

Lo siento pero no me acerque más porque llevaba conmigo un bebe de 1 año, y no me parecio prudente.

La URL de google maps es:

http://maps.google.es/maps?q=villarr...53027&t=h&z=17

1. HUMEDAD EN ZUACORTA


2.- Y el resto de las fotos son de GRIÑON. Tres de ellas desde el camino que lo atraviesa y mirando hacia el este, y la cuarta del agua que pasa actualmente por debajo. El volumen es muy superior (facilmente 10 veces más) que el que pasa por el Nuevo, lleva corriente sentido las tablas, pero el discurso del rio es muy muy lento.









Todas las fotos son del Domingo 26 de Junio.

Saludos.

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenas noches:

La última lluvia por la zona de Zuacorta de la que hay constancia fue los días 4 y 5 de Junio, cuando descargaron tormentas de cierta entidad por la tarde. Con mucha probabilidad, llovería allí bastante, pero no creo que lo suficiente para producir charcos o inundaciones (la tierra es ceniza muy fina). Desde entonces, sólo ha habido tormenta el día 21, pero me consta que no cayó ni una gota en la zona, ya que precísamente esa noche pasé por esa zona volviendo de viaje, y si llovió, estaba bastante más al Este. Así pues, con el calor que está haciendo y sin llover, descartados charcos de lluvia. Queda por descartar/comprobar todo lo demás, aunque sigo pensando que no es el lugar más propicio para que el agua del 23 haga aparición (está a una cota de 4 a 6 metros por encima de las Tablas). A ver si amaina esta ola de calor y se pudiera ir a verlo...
Saludos.

----------


## No Registrado

Malas noticias,el guadiana a su paso por alameda de cervera ha bajado mucho su caudal,ya hay zonas del lecho del canal con grandes calvas y por donde se vé pasar poca cantidad de agua,a este paso,dejará de correr en 2 semanas.
Mas,...el corcoles a su paso por la A-43 cerca de Villarrobledo aguanta con menos de una cuarta de altura,de agua por esa zona,a este paso como mucho aguantará hasta finales de semana,y mas teniendo en cuenta que su "hermano de nacimiento" el rio Lezuza,el lunes dejó de correr,asi como el arroyo que tambien nace en esa zona y pasa por Ossa de Montiel,y llega a las lagunas de ruidera,creo que se llama arroyo de alarconcilla.
un saludo y os seguiré manteniendo informados.
juan.

----------


## DonQuijote

Es normal, estamos en julio casi. Lo bueno es que ahora, al que le guste caminar, puede observar como la poca agua que lleva es tragada por la tierra en torcas. El año pasado en agosto corria por la Alameda pero no llegaba a la carretera de Manzanares a Alcazar, como quiza ya ocurra. En septiembre llegaran las lluvias  y si Peñarroya se mantiene lleno pronto rebosara de nuevo.

----------


## jason

No, si entre Alcazar y Manzanares va seco... Hace casi una semana.

El que aguanta hasta las tablas es el Gigüela.

----------


## Vins

Muy interesantes las fotos que habéis colgado estos últimos días. Sorprendentes esos "charcos" de Zuacorta. Como os comente hace poco tiempo me descargue un modelo digital del terreno del IGN y veo que es un buen momento para mostrarlo, la zona de los encharcamientos que comenta Henr coincide con una depresión que refleja este modelo y se sitúa por debajo de los 609m (unos 2-3m más bajo que la confluencia Azuer-Guadiana). No sabemos la fiabilidad de este modelo, pero teniendo en cuenta que el Azuer consiguió remontar hacia Zuacorta más allá de la motilla y lo pudo hacer aún más alla de no haberse infiltrado de manera tan eficiente, está claro que tiene que haber zonas en Zuacorta por debajo de los 611-610m que dan los mapas para la zona de la confluencia de los dos ríos.


En el recuadro rojo está el molino y el punto azul se corresponde con la localización que ha dado Henr para el charco. En la confluencia Azuer-Guadiana el agua debe estar próxima a la superficie, ya que lleva todo el año infiltrándose en esa zona y los charcos pudieran ser consecuencia de un flujo subsuperficial "remontante", favorecido por un nivel piezométrico de base ya de por sí "bastante" elevado (605m), e influenciado por fenómenos de capilaridad. Digamos que podría ser un fenomeno parecido al de este invierno en Griñón, aunque en este caso no es previsible que tenga continuidad, puesto que ya no hay aportes en la zona y los niveles empiezan a bajar claramente. 

Un detalle curioso:según me parece ver en las fotos es que está brotando la hierba en esas zonas húmedas, y esto podría indicarnos algo, aunque de momento no se me ocurre nada al respecto...

En cuanto a si el agua esta aflorando en la zona de Griñón o bien se trata de un escurrimiento de las zonas encharcadas, a mi parecer son ya muchos los días transcurridos sin aportes del Azuer, y aún muchos más con aportaciones muy modestas por parte de éste río como para mantener una lámina de agua de la que se pueden estar evaporando diariamente más de 5mm.
De todos modos creo que seria fácil saber si el agua es aflorada desde el subsuelo o no, ya que en este caso el agua se mantendría a una temperatura más baja que la del aire. Si fuese agua de escorrentía únicamente, esta estaría muy influenciada por la temperatura exterior, muy caldeada por tanto. Los que habéis hecho esos fantásticos viajes en piragua habéis notado cambios en la temperatura del agua dentro de las zonas encharcadas?...

Un saludo, seguiremos esperando...

----------


## albertillovernel

Muchas gracias por tu inestimable aportación, Vins. Cierto que cada modelo tiene lo suyo, en éste se aprecia muy bien la orografía del terreno, pero cuesta el situar las referencias con las que contamos. Sigo pensando que habrá que seguir con atención lo que pase en la zona, no vaya a dar una sorpresa, porque el detalle de la vegetación creciendo es muy significativo; esa zona es bastante pobre en nutrientes, tanto que si no se cultiva apenas crece nada (también influye el arado habitual, por supuesto).

Dejadme que os informe de los últimos datos del pozo de las Perdigueras; parece que el mes de Junio se despide con una tímida subida de los niveles -apenas 20 cm-, pero ya es algo para la que está cayendo. ¿Alguien podría localizar dónde se sitúa exactamente el pozo? Aunque deduzco que debe estar al sur de Alcázar, y por tanto muy ligado a la infiltración de los ríos Záncara, Córcoles y el Canal de Peñarroya, no puedo asegurarlo.

Os presento también la gráfica de evolución de niveles en las Perdigueras actualizada, (línea azul, nivel piezométrico; barras grises, pluviometría mensual en la estación SIAR de Alcázar), a la que le he añadido un par de comparaciones:
En línea roja, la comparación de la evolución en los dos últimos años hidrológicos (de septiembre 2009 a julio de 2011) frente a lo que sucedió en el último ciclo húmedo (septiembre 1996 - abril de 1999). Los 20 primeros meses arrojan un balance unos 4-5 metros superior, casi 19 metros de subida neta de niveles.

En línea magenta (y fuera del gráfico) la predicción (extrapolación a futuro) de lo que ocurriría si se repitiera la situación de 1999, con un año de transición donde hubo pocas o nulas precipitaciones tras el verano (vuelta a la sequía), y únicamente continuó la infiltración del agua caída en meses anteriores, una vez cesaron los riegos; de hecho, la tendencia creciente finalizó en marzo, cuando las bombas y riegos comenzaron de nuevo a ganar la batalla, mucho antes de lo habitual en un año de pluviosidad generosa. (Esto, considero, sería un escenario bastante desfavorable. Si el ciclo húmedo persistiera un tercer año, probablemente hablaremos de subidas aún mayores). 
Aún así, para principios de 2012, los niveles piezométricos en Alcázar podrían situarse fácilimente entre 37 y 35 metros de profundidad. La pregunta, como siempre, es si dejaremos escapar también esta nueva oportunidad que la naturaleza nos está brindando...
Saludos.

----------


## daimieleño

Desconozco si es el lugar exacto, pero un día vi un reportaje en cmt de las instalaciones y mas o menos cuadra con la imagen del satelite y el nombre que aparece en el plano.

impresionante la grafica y la timida subida del pozo con la que esta cayendo.

espero ir pronto a ver la humedad de zuacorta y analizar su causa, esperando y deseando una grata sorpresa


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola paso las graficas, estare fuera unos dias, si puedo intentare actualizar.

Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## albertillovernel

Gracias por tu puntual información, Saihguadiana.
¿Qué decir al respecto? Ni llueve, ni va a llover (quizá con suerte para mañana se desarrollen algunas tormentas al sur de CR, que puedan afectar a los nacimientos de Jabalón y Azuer), ni cesan las extracciones masivas. Sólo pensemos que cuando llovían barbaridades sobre zonas extensísimas, subían los niveles 1 metro al mes, como mucho (25 cm semanales). Ahora, descienden a razón de 15 cm semanales ó más. Ahí tenemos lo que se saca, aún con poco control. 
Como nos esperan al menos 6-8 semanas sin lluvia y con riegos, al ritmo actual pronostican una bajada de entre 1 y 1,2 metros a lo largo del verano. Empezaremos septiembre de nuevo en la cota de los 604 en Daimiel, y en la 610 en Alcázar, y a desear que llueva y todo vaya para arriba.

Por cierto, Peñarroya dejará de soltar muy pronto, es cuestión de días. Aunque oscila mucho, últimamente baja más que lo que después vuelve a recuperar, y la tendencia es claramente a la baja. El caudal se situó ayer en 0,03 Hm3 diarios, y bajando. Cuando cese, os pondré la gráfica del mayor desbordamiento conocido en España de un embalse...

Otra cosa, he estado consultando estudios del PEAG, tratando de averiguar cuál es la cota natural del pozo de las Perdigueras, y cuanto faltaría para llegar a ella. Aquí podeis ver una estimación de la piezometría de 2006 en el 23, puede verse en la página de la CHG correspondiente a documentación del PEAG (la zona verde marca el enorme cono de bombeo de 3500 Hm3 que ha causado la extracción indiscriminada, incluso tras haber sido parcialmente repuesto por el anterior ciclo húmedo; también coincide con la concentración de regadíos, que son particularmente abundantes en las proximidades de Daimiel -a pequeña escala, parcelas pequeñas- y sobre todo, en el triángulo comprendido entre Arenas de San Juan, Manzanares, Argamasilla, Tomelloso y Herencia, donde se aprecian los mayores regadíos; haced la prueba en googlemaps)

Con la aclaración sobre la situación del pozo que proporcionó Daimieleño, parece que la cota del terreno son unos 652m - nivel del pozo en  AguasdeAlcazar (41,20m) = cota de Saihguadiana, 611m. Hasta aquí bien, pero resulta que para llegar al estado natural del acuífero aun quedan nada menos que 25 metros!!! ¿Por qué, si no, se hizo allí la captación, salvo que el agua estaba somera?. Observad en esta otra imagen, correspondiente a la situación prístina o natural del 23. 

Cambia, ¿verdad? Bien, imaginad cual ha sido la variación de 2006 a aquí  (partiendo de la imagen anterior) si en Daimiel la cota ronda ahora los 605 (observad por dónde va la isopieza 600) y en Alcázar 611. Hemos pasado del verde más oscuro al verde clarito, pero aún quedan otras 4 gradaciones de color hasta llegar al que le correspondería de manera natural.
Está claro que es poco menos que utópico llegar de nuevo a esas condiciones, que requerirían de un aporte desde Peñarroya constante y mantenido en el tiempo (algo que ni se produce, ni se producirá, porque la infiltración sucede hoy mucho más al norte, en el curso del Canal de Peñarroya, y eso los pocos años que sucede). Estamos tratando de llenar un gigantesco "hueco" de agua en el embalse subterráneo. En Daimiel faltan poco más de 5-10 metros para completarlo (los más difíciles), pero en Alcázar, Tomelloso y Argamasilla...queda aún muchísimo. La situación más probable es, como ya he comentado otras veces, que se llegue a un nuevo equilibrio donde algunas de las aportaciones subterráneas a las Tablas acaben por aparecer (dependiendo de las lluvias), pero la recuperación del 23, con la laxitud con la que se está actuando, es harina de otro costal. Uno que nadie en las distintas administraciones se atreve a abrir, porque más de uno se sentirá molesto.
Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Como veo, seguís haciendo de éste tema ACUÍFERO 23 uno de los más ilustrados e importantes de éste gran Foro.
Muchas gracias a todos, por enseñarnos a todos los que lo visitamos éste hilo...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


¿Lo estais viendo el igual que yo? Ahí un poco más abajao de "Las Perdigueras", se encuentra nuestro entrañable amigo el "Comecocos", pero en su versión en verde :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

Saludos :Big Grin:  :Wink: .

----------


## No Registrado

Malas noticias,el guadiana ha dejado de correr a la altura de Alameda de Cervera(km. 106 de la CM-42),pero a la altura del puente de la misma autovia,km 110 aun lleva un minimo,por lo que se deduce que en esos 4-5 kms de cauce es absorbido.El que aguanta es el corcoles,pero ya he comentado,por desgracia le queda poco.Todos estareis deacuerdo que ha sido bonito ver correr estos rios durante 1 año y medio y aportando agua al acuifero que tanta falta hacia.El lunes os seguiré informando.un saludo,juan.

----------


## Luján

> Malas noticias,el guadiana ha dejado de correr a la altura de Alameda de Cervera(km. 106 de la CM-42),pero a la altura del puente de la misma autovia,km 110 aun lleva un minimo,por lo que se deduce que en esos 4-5 kms de cauce es absorbido.El que aguanta es el corcoles,pero ya he comentado,por desgracia le queda poco.Todos estareis deacuerdo que ha sido bonito ver correr estos rios durante 1 año y medio y aportando agua al acuifero que tanta falta hacia.El lunes os seguiré informando.un saludo,juan.


Aunque dejen de correr, seguirán aportando agua al acuífero. De hecho, es por esto por lo que dejan de correr.  :Wink: 

De ya no existir estos cursos de agua, han pasado a tener casi el esplendor de antaño.

----------


## DonQuijote

Ayer estuve en Argamasilla de Alba y en La Alameda de Cervera y tome estas fotos:
El Guadiana despues de Argamasilla con aguas cristalinas procedentes de Ruidera-Peñarroya.


El agua limpia pronto deja de serlo y empiezan los vertidos, es curioso pero el olor me recuerda a mi infancia cuando iba a las lagunas de Alcazar.


El Guadiana seco en La Alameda pasado el ultimo puente de la autovia:


Remontando el cauce y una vez pasada la autovia aparecen los primeros charcos:


Lastima que al desaparecer el agua la vida tambien se va:

----------


## DonQuijote

Al fondo se ve la autovia y algunas casas de La Alameda:


Es impresionante la vida y la riqueza que trae el agua y lo que perdemos cuando se va:

----------


## Luján

Muy instructuvas las fotos, pero estarían mejor si las hubieras reducido a 1024 píxles de ancho, para poder verlas enteras de una vez, y no tener que desplazarnos hacia los lados.

----------


## DonQuijote

Lo siento, a la proxima saldra perfecto jeje. De momento haciendo un zoom con ctrl - y se puede ver la foto entera.

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenos días; según los datos del SAIH Peñarroya ha dejado de soltar agua (vamos, que lo que suelta es ya un reguerillo, quizá ni ese desagüe de fondo infradimensionado que se podía ver en alguna de las fotos). Con ello acaba el que probablemente haya sido uno de los mayores episodios de desbordamiento registrados en un embalse (18 meses aliviando agua de forma constante). Según los mismos datos que llevo registrando, proporcionados por el SAIH, el desembalse ha cubicado un mínimo de 512 Hm³, aunque hay otra medición contradictoria que marca 582 Hm³. Esto es, prácticamente, de 10 a 11 veces el volumen total del embalse, o 3 veces el volumen almacenado en el pantano de la Torre de Abraham. En cualquier caso, una maravilla poder ver que los ríos vuelven a su ser y llevan agua. 
En el mismo período, el embalse de Vallehermoso tampoco se ha quedado atrás, con un total de 113 Hm³ aforados (más de 16 veces su volumen), aunque aún continúa regulando a razón de 0,04 Hm3 diarios y su volumen sigue aumentando incluso en Julio; al ritmo actual, antes de que acabe el mes se encontrará lleno al 100%.
Así, sumando todos los aportes a la red hídrica que discurre sobre el 23, y restándole las salidas (contabilizadas únicamente a través de Puente Navarro, que ha desalojado 145 Hm³) un total de casi 600 Hm³ se han infiltrado al acuífero 23 sólo desde los ríos (casi como una campaña de riego _de las de antes_, cuando se regaba lo que estaba _mandao_, sin chorradas de derechos de por medio) [ironic mode off]



Ahora bien; este período ha obrado, a mi parecer, un auténtico milagro: los ríos de la cabecera del Guadiana han entrado en régimen, esto es, responden positivamente a la lluvia: (llueve->los ríos corren). Esto, en los últimos 30 años, no había sido así, ya que la esquilmación de los recursos, los daños provocados a los cauces y la vegetación de ribera junto con varias sequías muy prolongadas y consecutivas, los habían hecho desaparecer. Ahora, con los embalses aún llenos, en cuanto empiecen las primeras lluvias en septiembre volverán a correr, que no es poco. Pero por otra parte, el verano se adivina seco, tórrido y largo, de forma que nos podemos ir preparando para ver cómo bajan los niveles alcanzados. Y puestos a pedir, si se pudiera, yo pediría otro año de tregua y de lluvia, a ver si la naturaleza termina de hacer lo que ya estaba apuntando bien, y de paso le da una buena lección de humildad a tanto inconsciente que puebla estos lares...

PS: ¿alguien ha consultado el nuevo plan hidrológico de cuenca de la CHG 2010-2015? 
 (en www.chguadiana.es) Cientos de documentos, muy técnicos y justificados, cada uno con mogollón de páginas; de lo poco que me ha dado tiempo a leer, se desmenuza el acuífero 23 en 3 masas de agua consideradas como independientes (¿ :Confused: ?) y se habla de necesidades hídricas y caudales ecológicos para diversos tramos del Guadiana, supongo que aquellos de especial protección, y para humedales, entre ellos, las Tablas. Sin embargo, esos caudales salen de la nada, porque en ningún momento se habla de regulación de los embalses aguas arriba (Peñarroya y Vallehermoso) para proporcionar esta dotación ecológica. Otro brindis al sol.
Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Por los cálculos, el anuncio del fin del desembalse de Peñarroya y por esa gráfica... La verdad es que ha sido impresionante y todo gracias a la naturaleza, por darnos dos años seguidos de bonanzas...
Ahora nos limitaremos a ver descender por todos sitios, la palabra que más nos gusta a los que entramos en éste foro: AGUA!!
Un saludo.

----------


## Azuer

> Por los cálculos, el anuncio del fin del desembalse de Peñarroya y por esa gráfica... La verdad es que ha sido impresionante y todo gracias a la naturaleza, por darnos dos años seguidos de bonanzas...
> Ahora nos limitaremos a ver descender por todos sitios, la palabra que más nos gusta a los que entramos en éste foro: AGUA!!
> Un saludo.


De nada sirve que la naturaleza nos brinde esta magnífica oportunidad para recuperar niveles y la salud de las Tablas si luego lo tiramos todo por la borda. Echad un vistazo a esta noticia: :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/0...309687911.html

En el foro de las Tablas de Daimiel he subido un par de fotos que ilustran el vertido de la depuradora de Daimiel al Guadiana/Azuer después de las tormentas de mayo.

----------


## albertillovernel

> De nada sirve que la naturaleza nos brinde esta magnífica oportunidad para recuperar niveles y la salud de las Tablas si luego lo tiramos todo por la borda. Echad un vistazo a esta noticia:
> 
> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/0...309687911.html
> 
> En el foro de las Tablas de Daimiel he subido un par de fotos que ilustran el vertido de la depuradora de Daimiel al Guadiana/Azuer después de las tormentas de mayo.


Debe ser el "rio EDAR-Daimiel" el causante principal de la contaminación, ya que este mismo año ha entrado en funcionamiento la ampliación de la depuradora de Villarrubia, que tiene tanque de tormenta y una balsa de tratamiento que ocupa 6 hectáreas. Daimiel no cuenta ni con tanque de tormentas (más aún, la toma de agua se realiza lateralmente en una acequia que conduce directamente a El Nuevo, y que sólo tiene una compuerta para retener el agua bruta, por lo que cualquier tormenta lo desborda y el agua llega prácticamente tal cual al preparque y a las Tablas), y el vertido se realiza a la antigua laguna de Navaseca (una parte de ella, además).

En lugar de tanta urbanización innecesaria, podrían haber gastado un poco más de dinero en separar de una vez aguas fecales y pluviales en el alcantarillado; así no habría problemas cada vez que llueve.

----------


## Luján

> Debe ser el "rio EDAR-Daimiel" el causante principal de la contaminación, ya que este mismo año ha entrado en funcionamiento la ampliación de la depuradora de Villarrubia, que tiene tanque de tormenta y una balsa de tratamiento que ocupa 6 hectáreas. Daimiel no cuenta ni con tanque de tormentas (más aún, la toma de agua se realiza lateralmente en una acequia que conduce directamente a El Nuevo, y que sólo tiene una compuerta para retener el agua bruta, por lo que cualquier tormenta lo desborda y el agua llega prácticamente tal cual al preparque y a las Tablas), y el vertido se realiza a la antigua laguna de Navaseca (una parte de ella, además).
> 
> *En lugar de tanta urbanización innecesaria, podrían haber gastado un poco más de dinero en separar de una vez aguas fecales y pluviales en el alcantarillado; así no habría problemas cada vez que llueve.*


El problema es el de siempre, invertir en infraestructuras no da beneficio. En cambio, invertir en urbanizaciones...... ¡buf!


Los ayuntamientos en especial, y el resto de Administraciones en general, deberían intentar olvidarse un poco del dinero, y acordarse un poco más de aquello que nos deja vivir sin pedirnos alquiler: La naturaleza.

----------


## daimieleño

vergonzoso que el ayuntamiento del pueblo cuyo nombre es referente y referencia clara al parque nacional de las tablas de DAIMIEL, no haya tomado las medidas necesarias, cuando desde hace años se insiste, insiste, insiste.......

las aguas de nuestro pueblo vierten a un parque nacional, no vale que cumpla simplemente la legislacion vigente a minimos, sino que tiene que ser ejemplo de calidad en el reciclaje del agua.

santos cirujano en su plan regata, proponia salvar los humedales manchegos con aguas residuales tratadas, es decir, los medios tecnologicos existen.... ¿por que no se han aplicado en el caso de la depuradora de daimiel? ¿por que? 

vergonzoso, indignante, cualquier palabro malsonante se queda corto.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, os dejo los nuevos datos.

Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Seis meses han transcurrido desde que saihguadiana nos puso los primeros datos de los pozos de Alcázar y Daimiel.
En aquella fecha, 13/01/2011, las cotas de partida eran:
Daimiel 600,90 msnm
Alcázar 605,80 msnm

Hoy, 11/07/2011, son: 
Daimiel 604,80 msnm
Alcázar 610,60 msnm

La ganancia neta en medio año es:
Daimiel 3,90 metros
Alcázar 4,80 metros
Dentro de seis meses veremos cómo es el comportamiento del acuífero, si se mantiene subiendo o si desciende. 
Si ocurre lo primero podríamos ver cosas interesantes por los ojos más adelante o si tendríamos que esperar otra época, larga, lluviosa para tener la esperanza de verlos de nuevo o nuevos lugares donde surja el agua, ésto último por si la acción del arado y la turba quemada se ha cargado los antiguos ojos.
Esperemos que la climatología sea propicia y que los hombres hagamos un uso responsable del agua.

----------


## albertillovernel

Gracias por tus puntuales datos, Saihguadiana. Qué decir...salvo que es lo habitual en estas fechas. 25 cm de bajada semanal son bastantes, incluso superiores al máximo ritmo de recarga que se ha experimentado (pocos meses ha superado el metro de ascenso neto en las captaciones), pero bastante inferiores a las bajadas de otros años.
Como dicen por la Mancha; "en mediando Julio", como ahora, tenemos aún 4-5 semanas de extracción intensiva, y a la lluvia no se la espera hasta Agosto (finales), por lo que pronostico un Julio 0,0 en gran parte de la comarca que recoge las aguas del 23.
Confirmaros que efectivamente Peñarroya finalizó su desembalse el día 2 de Julio, tras 559 días desbordado, y sus niveles se sitúan a día de hoy por debajo de los 50 Hm3, bajando casi a la misma velocidad a la que Vallehermoso sigue aumentando los suyos (hoy ya en 6,4 de 6,9 Hm3 totales). Aún queda agua en el tramo de los Molinos del Azuer-Guadiana, y el nivel del acuífero se sitúa 20 metros más somero que hace sólo 3 años, lo que no es poco.
Saludos!

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por vuestras aportaciones sensacionales en el Acuífero 23...
Sin duda una gran labor para todos los que estamos interesados en él.
Un saludo a ambos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Magnífico seguimiento, gracias por mantenernos informados :Wink: .
Hacía tiempo ya que no lo actualizábais :Wink: .
De nuevo gracias.

----------


## aginesg

a *14,6* metros de profundidad

http://www.efeverde.com/contenidos/n...tros-en-2-anos

Saludos

----------


## albertillovernel

> a *14,6* metros de profundidad
> 
> http://www.efeverde.com/contenidos/n...tros-en-2-anos
> 
> Saludos


Excelente noticia, aunque me temo que sea más bien plato recalentado. Suponiendo la consabida cota del pozo de abastecimiento de Daimiel a 620 m, el nivel piezométrico estaría en 605,6. (Posiblemente a día de hoy sea menor,  rozando los 605, y continúe bajando otro mes más). Pero la tendencia de aumento, de esos 17 metros, es innegable, y aún ha sido mayor en determinados puntos. En cualquier caso, la bajada de nivel en los lugares encharcados como las Tablas se hace patente, ha bajado 20 cm. desde que cesaran las tormentas y lluvias por Junio, aunque aún están en un buen nivel (de la calidad de las aguas mejor no hablar, porque no es la idónea, pero qué se le va a hacer).
La zona del pre-parque aún sigue encharcada, y el nivel va descendiendo también muy lentamente, pero queda aún muchísima agua en él. Como decía el nuevo concejal de medioambiente del ayuntamiento daimieleño en una entrevista, la posibilidad de recuperación del acuífero depende principalmente de si hay un tercer año pródigo en lluvias o no (aunque le quitaba hierro a la extracción legal e ilegal a través de las decenas de miles de pozos). Veremos lo que va pasando, y no será antes de Septiembre; mientras tanto, sólo podremos constatar las bajadas semanalmente.
Un saludo.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, actualizacion

Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## albertillovernel

Puf...baja 15 cm en Alcázar, 30-35 en Daimiel. Nos vemos en la cota 603,5 en Septiembre, y la bajada será de casi 2 metros durante el verano. 
Por otro lado, Peñarroya baja hasta 49 Hm3 (-1Hm3 en apenas 2 semanas) y Vallehermoso llega a 6,6 Hm3, incluso con el pequeño caudal que suelta (unos 0,2 m3/s y los usos para riego. A este ritmo, a mediados de Agosto volverá a rebosar.
Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Lo que hay... Y eso que estamos teniendo un verano suave... (Por ahora) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Gracias como siempre a SaihGuadiana y Albertillo por las gráficas y las sabias palabras!!!
Hay que rezar para tener otro 3er año hidrológico de los buenos... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 
Aunque será difícil...
Mirando las gráficas de lluvias por la zona del Guadalquivir desde que se tienen medidas pluviométricas... Otro año como los anteriores, es casi "MISIÓN IMPOSIBLE"... :Frown: 
Pero para eso están las estadísticas, no??

----------


## HENR

Hola:

Este pasado Domingo 31 de Julio, el Giguela en Villarrubia de los Ojos, poco antes de entrar en las Tablas todavia mantiene un hilo de agua.

Mañana subiré las fotos.

Saludos.

----------


## HENR

Mientras tanto, os envio 3 fotos de Marzo del Año pasado del Giguela.
Se puede apreciar perfectamente la cantidad de terreno que ocupo cuando se desbordo.

Entre las hileras de arboles, va el cauce del rio.

Por otra parte, que pena de que en vez de intentar recuperar terrenos aledaños al rio, riberas y zonas inundables, se permita construir una planta solar.

Este año, habiendo llevado mucha agua, no se ha desbordado.

----------


## REEGE

Unas fotos impresionantes!! Gracias por enseñárnoslas...
Como esta todo de agua!! Y lo que dices, que pena que en esos terrenos coloquen esas placas... :Frown: 
Un saludo.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Mientras tanto, os envio 3 fotos de Marzo del Año pasado del Giguela.
> Se puede apreciar perfectamente la cantidad de terreno que ocupo cuando se desbordo.
> Entre las hileras de arboles, va el cauce del rio.
> Por otra parte, que pena de que en vez de intentar recuperar terrenos aledaños al rio, riberas y zonas inundables, se permita construir una planta solar.
> Este año, habiendo llevado mucha agua, no se ha desbordado.


Precisamente ese terreno que aparece inundado, según la vigente ley de Aguas, es el nivel de máxima inundación del cauce, y por tanto, terreno de dominio público, sobre el que no se pueden establecer lindes, cultivar, etc (además de que todo lo que se ponga ahí corre serio peligro a largo plazo). La planta fotovoltaica se ha levantado en terrenos del DPH, contraviniendo gravemente la ley, y poniendo en peligro a personas. 
La depuradora de Villarrubia, -cuyas obras de ampliación se pueden parcialmente inundadas en una de las fotos-, tampoco está situada en un lugar idóneo, por el mismo motivo, pero al menos las instalaciones son de titularidad pública. Eso sí, ante una inundación como las de 2010, volverían a tener problemas de vertidos al cauce por desbordamiento.

Por otro lado, Villarrubia no es de los lugares donde más barbaridades se cometen contra el DPH; predominan los cultivos de vid y olivo, hay poco cereal y cultivo especulativo. Por eso se ven las orillas del cauce (tan natural como un patito de goma, como muestra su trazado rectilíneo) repobladas con álamos, y al menos allí no las tocan. Otro cantar son las márgenes de la práctica totalidad de los ríos manchegos a su paso por casi todas las localidades, asediadas por arboricidas y reducidas a la mínima expresión año tras año, sin que nadie mueva un dedo por evitarlo...
Saludos.

----------


## HENR

Unas fotos del Giguela, antes de entrar a las Tablas. Lo siento que no son de muy buena calidad, pero es lo que da el movil.

----------


## albertillovernel

Pues para estar sacadas con un teléfono, se ven bastante bien...Aparte de eso, no creo que el agua que se ve continúe corriendo. La estación de aforo del Guadiana a su paso por Villarrubia marca estos días 0,003 Hm3/día, lo que vienen a ser unos 35 l/s; pero también podría ser que los charcos en el fondo del cauce confundan el sensor, ya que éste no mide velocidades del agua, sólo su nivel. 

Lo que pude comprobar el fin de semana pasado es que, al otro lado de las Tablas -en la presa de Puente Navarro-, el agua seguía rebosando sobre dos de las tres compuertas, (¡a día 31 de Julio!)



Saludos!

----------


## aginesg

Las fotos que has colgado, es una buena y nueva noticia. Despues de haber visto los rios este ultimo fin de semana, Cigüela (caudal nulo) y Azuer (solo tiene caudal bajo en Manzanares, y Vallehermoso hasta la bandera, pero creo que en Daimiel es nulo, no lo pude ver bien), el caudal que cae en Puente Navarro es sintoma que el acuifero esta rebosando de manera continua, cuando no hay aportes de agua superficiales. Esto es un avance para este año y esperemos que se vaya superando la cota en proximos años. Algo es algo  :Smile: 

Estaria bien asomarse a las compuertas de Molemocho, para confirmar esto ultimo, que el Preparque esta aportando la cantidad minima de agua a las tablas, para que que se este reflejando en puente Navarro.

Saludos

----------


## albertillovernel

> Las fotos que has colgado, es una buena y nueva noticia. Despues de haber visto los rios este ultimo fin de semana, Cigüela (caudal nulo) y Azuer (solo tiene caudal bajo en Manzanares, y Vallehermoso hasta la bandera, pero creo que en Daimiel es nulo, no lo pude ver bien), el caudal que cae en Puente Navarro es sintoma que el acuifero esta rebosando de manera continua, cuando no hay aportes de agua superficiales. Esto es un avance para este año y esperemos que se vaya superando la cota en proximos años. Algo es algo 
> 
> Estaria bien asomarse a las compuertas de Molemocho, para confirmar esto ultimo, que el Preparque esta aportando la cantidad minima de agua a las tablas, para que que se este reflejando en puente Navarro.
> 
> Saludos


Debe ser que el paso del tiempo me hace mas esceptico, pero no lo tengo tan claro... Está por medio la presa del Morenillo (1 metro de desnivel), y si bien Puente Navarro no baja de nivel, lo situado aguas arriba del Morenillo (Pre-parque, Molemocho, pasarelas...) sí que lo hace! Necesitamos un tercer año humedo para completar la recuperación, pero históricamente pocas veces se han encadenado más de dos...(con permiso del cambio climático que desencadenó éste último ciclo húmedo)
Saludos!

----------


## redam

Hola muy buenos dias, os escribia porque estoy interesado en el tema de los acuiferos, ya que estoy trabajando entorno a uno que abastece a una empresa situada en una localidad de Palencia. Os dejo el enlace por si estais intersados en visitar la empresa, que ademas cuenta con un Centro de Interpretación La Casa del Agua
http://aquadomuslacasadelagua.blogspot.com/
Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Bienvenido al foro... Ojearemos ese enlace que nos pones, que parece interesante y como no, esperamos también tus aportaciones en éste foro, ya que parece que en el tema de los acuíferos nos puedes ayudar... :Embarrassment: 
Un saludo y estás en tu casa!!

----------


## HENR

13 de Agosto y el Giguela, todavia lleva un hilo de agua, a la altura de Villarrubia de los Ojos.

En cuanto al Guadiana, en la zona de los molinos de La Maquina, El nuevo y Griñon, en el primero ya no hay agua, en el segundo quedan algunos charcos, pero en Griñon todavia hay bastante agua, aunque no hay corriente.

Pero que queremos para ser un 13 de Agosto. A ver si hay suerte y tenemos un otoño normal, y vemos otra vez nuestros rios correr. Seria un lujo.

Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

> 13 de Agosto y el Giguela, todavia lleva un hilo de agua, a la altura de Villarrubia de los Ojos.
> 
> En cuanto al Guadiana, en la zona de los molinos de La Maquina, El nuevo y Griñon, en el primero ya no hay agua, en el segundo quedan algunos charcos, pero en Griñon todavia hay bastante agua, aunque no hay corriente.
> 
> Pero que queremos para ser un 13 de Agosto. *A ver si hay suerte y tenemos un otoño normal, y vemos otra vez nuestros rios correr.* Seria un lujo.
> 
> Saludos.


Ojala se cumplan tus (nuestros) deseos.
Un saludo

----------


## No Registrado

Buenas a todos, para vuestra informacion el viernes pasado pasé por la carretera 310 entre Corral de Almaguer y Quintanar de la Orden y el Giguela aun lleva un caudal de agua aceptable para estar a finales de agosto,pero a la altura del km 82 de la CM-42 no lleva ni gota,supongo que su cauce irá a parar  las lagunas de Villafranca de los Caballeros.Por otra parte,tambien parece increible pero el rio Corcoles aun sigue corriendo a la altura del km 122 de la A-43,parece increible que a la altura del verano que estamos y la escasez de lluvias de estos meses creo entender que algunos manantiales de estos rios aun mantienen buenas reservas, y si este otoño llueve de forma moderada otra vez veremos un buen caudal durante este año que viene.un saludo,os mantendre informado.

----------


## jason

Pues sí, resulta increíble lo que comentas. Esto quiere decir que en cuanto el acuífero se recuperase el paisaje de nuestra tierra en verano cambiaría si no radicálmente por lo menos forma bastante perceptible. Recemos por un otoño aceptable de lluvias...

Por cierto, menudo cambio el foro. Enhorabuena a quien corresponda.

----------


## albertillovernel

Otras noticias que creo pueden ser curiosas: el embalse de Vallehermoso sigue al máximo de su capacidad, desaguando 0,37 m3/s (0,032 hm3/dia) según la web del SAIH guadiana, cuando la campaña de riegos está ya a punto de finalizar. De hecho, eso parece a juzgar por la evolución de los niveles en Peñarroya, que abandonaron la senda decreciente la pasada semana y vuelven a aumentar. En breve se alcanzarán los 48 Hm3, y llueva o no, volverá a rebosar en pocas semanas. De los niveles del acuífero, no tenemos datos fiables desde hace unas semanas, pero os puedo facilitar uno testimonial: en un pozo sito en los alrededores de Daimiel, he medido un descenso de 1,7 m en estos últimos 2 meses y medio sin lluvia (rondará ahora los 603,5 msnm).

Saludos.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola de nuevo, ya sabeis como esta esto, entre vacaciones y compañeros de vacaciones. Pero bueno ya estamos de vuelta y con muy buenas noticias.

Os paso las graficas actualizadas de esta semana, y no, no estan mal, son correctas.

Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

El pasado 19 de agosto pasé, tras visitar el Cenajo, por la autovía de los viñedos. En los dos puentes que pasan por encima del río Guadiana (eso pone en los carteles de señalización), creo que en realidad es el Canal del Gran Prior, no llevaba agua ninguna, ni tampoco el Córcoles, ni el Guiguela, ni el Amarguillo.
Por lo que las mediciones de saihguadiana son una gran alegría.

----------


## Luján

El agua corre por abajo, como debe ser en verano. Un otoño/invierno con precipitaciones en la media, y veremos las tablas otro año más soltando agua por encima de las compuertas y, quién sabe, agua en los ojos más bajos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y no veas como sube Daimiel... :EEK!:

----------


## jason

El Azuer con agua por Daimiel después de que, por fin, arreglaran su cauce. Y sí, estamos a 29 de Agosto :Cool:

----------


## No Registrado

me parece que se esta condenando al agricultor manchego de cargarse la naturaleza, vale, me gustaria a mi ver a esos defensores incondicionales del acuifero en el pellejo de un agricultor que corre el peligro de arruinarse el y no poder hacer frente a una familia, por favor hay que dar soluciones logicas no drasticas, todo el mundo tiene derecho a vivir

----------


## Luján

> me parece que se esta condenando al agricultor manchego de cargarse la naturaleza, vale, me gustaria a mi ver a esos defensores incondicionales del acuifero en el pellejo de un agricultor que corre el peligro de arruinarse el y no poder hacer frente a una familia, por fabor hay que dar soluciones logicas no drasticas, *todo el mundo tiene derecho a vivir*


Sí, pero sin robar.

Si estos agricultures se ajustaran en sus riegos a los volúmenes otorgados en vez de cavar sus propios pozos para robar el agua de sus vecinos, posiblemente habría agua para todos, ya que se podría gestionar mejor.

Otro aspecto a tener en cuenta es que, cada vez más, hay en la Mancha ( y otros puntos de secano, muy de secano) cultivos de regadío. Esto es hídricamente insostenible, y es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.

Se ha dicho, y mucho, en este foro que hay que volver a cultivos acordes con el medio y con la disponibilidad de agua de la zona.

----------


## HENR

Hola, y ya estamos de vuelta en Septiembre, esperando el agua del cielo.

Pero de momento se ha conseguido que el Giguela siga con agua (un hilillo eso si), y que la zona del molino de Griñon siga inhundada, algo no visto desde hace más de 30 años.

Y por lo que comentais, el Azuer ya ha vuelto a Daimiel y Peñarroya a punto de volver por sus fueros.

Os adjunto 2 fotos de Griñon y otras 2 del Giguela poco antes de entrar en las Tablas. (fotos 4 de Septiembre)

Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

La verdad es que es una noticia sensacional... Parece ser que entre todos y mayormente gracias a la Naturaleza estamos consiguiendo algo muy importante... Muchas gracias por esas fotos y por tenernos informados!! Un saludo.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola actualizacion, para ser principios-mediados de septiembre ..... estupendo.

Alcazar


Cota 8/9/2008.-     592.07 msnm
Cota 8/9/2009.-     590.88 msnm
Cota 8/9/2010.-     600.86 msnm
cota 8/9/2011.-     609.61 msnm

Daimiel


Cota 8/9/2008.-     586.46 msnm
Cota 8/9/2009.-     586.07 msnm
Cota 8/9/2010.-     596.79 msnm
cota 8/9/2011.-     603.97 msnm

Un saludo

----------


## albertillovernel

Muy buenas noticias: van acabando los riegos, ergo aumenta el nivel del acuífero por lo que aún queda por infiltrarse. Vallehermoso ha aumentado estos últimos días su caudal desembalsado, y Peñarroya sigue aumentando lentamente su volumen, hoy en 49,32 Hm3. (ha aumentado 0,1 Hm3 desde ayer). Iremos viendo qué pasa... por el momento las aguas superficiales siguen en mínimos -apenas corren los ríos-, pero en cuanto cese el calor y llueva, seguramente vuelvan a correr... De momento, el Azuer ha superado todos los obstáculos en su cauce y cruza Daimiel, encaminándose con paso firme hacia las Tablas

Saludos.

----------


## Luján

Siguen subiendo....

Es impresionante.

----------


## perdiguera

A pesar de los riegos y los pozos y el calor suben.
¡Qué dificil de matar es la naturaleza! y a veces somos tan burros que la degradamos de tal manera que la convertimos en algo muerto.
Excelente noticia.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Espero, que las lluvias que no nos caigan a nosotros os caigan a ustedes, a ver si tenemos suerte, y volver a ver los ojo llorar.

----------


## HENR

Segun el saih del guadiana, parece que Peñarroya vuelve a desembalsar agua.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, Peñarroya lleva unos dias soltando agua, incluso con el canal de riego funcionando bien (no se que se riega ahora, pero bueno), por lo que pronto veremos volver a correr algun que otro rio.

Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por las actualizaciones saihguadina.
Y que buenas noticias, vamos. Espero que siga así la cosa.

----------


## DonQuijote

Vaya, parece que nuestros abuelos tenian razon y el Guadiana se mete bajo tierra para volver a aparecer luego. En cuanto Peñarroya empieza a soltar agua el acuifero sube, aunque no llueva. A ver si este año recuperamos un rio unico en el mundo, me refiero al Guadiana de los ojos a las tablas.

----------


## jason

Por Argamasilla lleva agua. A Alameda todavía no ha llegado.

----------


## Luján

> Vaya, parece que nuestros abuelos tenian razon y el Guadiana se mete bajo tierra para volver a aparecer luego. En cuanto Peñarroya empieza a soltar agua el acuifero sube, aunque no llueva. A ver si este año recuperamos un rio unico en el mundo, me refiero al Guadiana de los ojos a las tablas.


El acuífero lleva subiendo casi dos años consecutivos (por lo menos estos dos medidores), suelte o no Peñarroya.


Saihguadiana, ¿podrías ponernos una gráfica de la evolución de estos dos últimos años? o por lo menos de este último, y si es posible, con una marca indicando la cota de la boca del piezómetro, para ver la evolución general y lo "cerca" que están ahora de la superficie.

Gracias!

----------


## DonQuijote

Este verano dejo de subir alla por junio, debido a los riegos y Peñarroya dejo de soltar agua en julio. Lo unico que queria señalar es la coincidencia entre la suelta de agua en Peñarroya por desbordamiento y el aumento del acuifero a pesar de que no llueva. Quiza estoy equivocado pero creo que la construccion de esa presa es una de las causas de la desaparicion de los ojos.

----------


## Luján

> Este verano dejo de subir alla por junio, debido a los riegos y Peñarroya dejo de soltar agua en julio. Lo unico que queria señalar es la coincidencia entre la suelta de agua en Peñarroya por desbordamiento y el aumento del acuifero a pesar de que no llueva. Quiza estoy equivocado pero creo que la construccion de esa presa es una de las causas de la desaparicion de los ojos.


Que la presa es una causa de que se hayan secado los ojos es innegable. Pero este año el comportamiento del acuífero ha sido impresionante, con un constante aumento de nivel, tan sólo mermado durante algunas semanas. Que recuerde, en ninguna de las gráficas que nos ha ofrecido saihguadiana aparecen ambos sondeos en descenso durante la misma semana.

También se ve que el aumento del acuífero va más allá del tiempo que Peñarroya ha estado soltando, pues disminuyó su ascenso antes de que el embalse dejara de aliviar, y lo comenzó de nuevo antes de que la presa volviera a rebosar. Esto indica que por mucho que nos empeñemos en ponerle puertas al campo, la naturaleza siempre es más sabia que nosotros.

Lamentablemente, este año no vamos a tener unas precipitaciones como las de los dos últimos.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, un primer comentario, es decir que cuando Peñarroya aun no soltaba, el acuifero subia (poco pero subia), depende mucho mas del riego, con esto no quiero decir que no influya, es innegable que Peñarroya es un "corte" muy importante en la recarga.

Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

P.D. cuando tenga un hueco "grande" os pongo las graficas del ultimo año

----------


## albertillovernel

Muy buenos datos, parece que por fin los riegos empiezan a dar tregua y vemos el comportamiento natural del acuífero. Seguimos teniendo casi 5,5 m de diferencia entre Alcázar y Daimiel, pero obviamente, para que el sistema hidrológico funcione, esta diferencia debería ser mayor. Por cierto, si el agua de sus tributarios aún no llega a las Tablas (el Azuer sigue en camino y el Gigüela sigue seco por Arenas de San Juan), habría una forma bastante certera de saber si el nivel del agua que aún queda en la zona del pre-parque corresponde o no con el nivel freático; si sube ahora que el acuífero está en alza, sería innegable que la lámina de agua corresponde al propio nivel del acuífero.

Una cosa es innegable: algo está pasando ahí abajo, los niveles hace ya tiempo que están subiendo y se encuentran muy someros. En diversas lagunas, como la Albuera, Escoplillo e incluso en el mismo Molemocho, muchos árboles se han secado, total o parcialmente, del año pasado a éste. No porque hayan quedado sumergidos, sino porque los niveles freáticos bajo sus raíces han cambiado.
Saludos.

----------


## No Registrado

buenas noches,esta mañana he pasado por la autovia de los viñedos y tengo que confirmaros que el canal del guadina ya lleva agua a la altura del puente situado en el km.110, pero esta aun no llega a Alameda de Cervera,sera cuestion de dias,mañana y pasado pasaré por allí y estaré pendiente de informaros gustosamente.Y ya que estamos con el tema del nivel de los acuiferos de la zona,confirmaros que el rio Corcoles aun sigue corriendo a la altura del km.120 de la A-43 y con un caudal similar durante todo el periodo estival,lo cual permite pensar que la zona donde nace,en el complejo lagunar de el Bonillo,mantiene buena salud.
UN SALUDO,JUAN.

----------


## Azuer

> Por cierto, si el agua de sus tributarios aún no llega a las Tablas (el Azuer sigue en camino y el Gigüela sigue seco por Arenas de San Juan), habría una forma bastante certera de saber si el nivel del agua que aún queda en la zona del pre-parque corresponde o no con el nivel freático; si sube ahora que el acuífero está en alza, sería innegable que la lámina de agua corresponde al propio nivel del acuífero.


Los niveles del preparque ya subieron en diciembre de 2010 sin que los ríos (el Azuer concretamente) llegase por la superficie, dando lugar a lo que se llamó los "nuevos Ojos del Guadiana". El frente fluvial del río llega mucho antes que la corriente superficial, infiltrado bajo la superficie a través de la turba que conforma el lecho. El río Azuer en esta zona se comporta como "río perdedor", es decir, cede agua por infiltración al acuifero libre sobre el que se sitúa. Aquí lo explican mucho mejor: http://www.chguadiana.es/corps/chgua...uevos-ojos.pdf

Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

> Los niveles del preparque ya subieron en diciembre de 2010 sin que los ríos (el Azuer concretamente) llegase por la superficie, dando lugar a lo que se llamó los "nuevos Ojos del Guadiana". El frente fluvial del río llega mucho antes que la corriente superficial, infiltrado bajo la superficie a través de la turba que conforma el lecho. El río Azuer en esta zona se comporta como "río perdedor", es decir, cede agua por infiltración al acuifero libre sobre el que se sitúa. Aquí lo explican mucho mejor: http://www.chguadiana.es/corps/chgua...uevos-ojos.pdf
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias Azuer por recordarnos la información que me parece que ya fué publicada en el foro.
Sería interesante, dado que el informe es de diciembre de 2010, que se pudiese ver como está la zona del informe ahora que han pasado 9 meses para ver si esos afloramientos continúan o eran flor de un día; con la información que figura en el informe será fácil llegar hasta ellos.
Un saludo

----------


## HENR

Efectivamente, en el molino de Griñon el guadiana vuelve a tener corriente. Ya no se trata de agua estancada como estaba este verano sin circulación de agua. Ayer ya se volvia a ver corriente sentido a las Tablas.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Efectivamente, en el molino de Griñon el guadiana vuelve a tener corriente. Ya no se trata de agua estancada como estaba este verano sin circulación de agua. Ayer ya se volvia a ver corriente sentido a las Tablas.


Me dejas de piedra, HENR... ¿ya ha llegado el agua del Azuer? El viernes por la tarde estuve en la Máquina y allí no había llegado ni una gota, el cauce seguía seco a partir de un punto que no pude localizar en los dos kilómetros anteriores. Si en Griñón hay agua y fluye...¿cómo? ¿se está infiltrando todo el caudal aguas arriba de la Máquina y reaparece en Griñón? Si tienes alguna foto, ilustranos, por favor. Desde luego, puedo certificar que el ojo que apareció en diciembre de 2010 no ha llegado a bajar más de 1m. en todo el verano, lo que es dificilmente explicable sin ningún aporte y con la evaporación que se produce aquí durante los meses veraniegos.
Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

> Me dejas de piedra, HENR... ¿ya ha llegado el agua del Azuer? El viernes por la tarde estuve en la Máquina y allí no había llegado ni una gota, el cauce seguía seco a partir de un punto que no pude localizar en los dos kilómetros anteriores. Si en Griñón hay agua y fluye...¿cómo? ¿se está infiltrando todo el caudal aguas arriba de la Máquina y reaparece en Griñón? Si tienes alguna foto, ilustranos, por favor. Desde luego, puedo certificar que el ojo que apareció en diciembre de 2010 no ha llegado a bajar más de 1m. en todo el verano, lo que es dificilmente explicable sin ningún aporte y con la evaporación que se produce aquí durante los meses veraniegos.
> Saludos


La explicación podría estar en que el nuevo ojo funciona como ojo realmente, alimentándose de los caudales subterráneos.
También pudiera ser una explicación para que el agua llegara del Azuer a Griñón el hecho que la capa de turba se ha visto muy alterada por los incendios, modificandose la estructura subterránea de los hilos del acuífero, creandose nuevos caminos para ella.

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenos días:
He encontrado este documental sobre el funcionamiento del acuífero 24. Sin entrar en consideración sobre el qué, quién, cómo y cuanto, me parece muy interesante desde el punto de vista de mostrar mínimamente cómo funciona el acuífero sito bajo el Campo de Montiel, y su interrelación con el 23 e incluso con el resto de cuencas hidrográficas con las que interactúa (Guadalquivir y Segura). Tampoco conocía la existencia de las Navas de Montiel, ni tenía imagen alguna del mítico río Pinilla o Guadiana Alto hasta ahora; nada más allá de la laguna Blanca, y realmente tiene que ser precioso en vivo. 
Aparte de esto, también se dan cifras significativas de la aportación media del 24 al 23, que cifra en unos 150 Hm3 anuales (y pensar que sólo entre Azuer y Peñarroya hayan vaciado 700 Hm3 en dos años da que pensar acerca de la magnitud del período de elevada pluviosidad que vivimos el pasado 2010). 
Muy recomendable...y calentito, que sólo lleva 130 reproducciones en Youtube. Incluyo los enlaces a la página por si alguien quiere verlos en alta definición, creo que merece la pena.
Saludos!

----------


## aginesg

Alberto, 

Bonito reportaje para todos aquellos que conocen la zona, y que en este foro se menciona en muchos o varios lugares, cada detalle que menciona, dando otra vision.  

Gracias!

----------


## albertillovernel

Muy buenas noches...

*Confirmar que, -tal como nos anunció HENR-, el agua corre bajo el puente de Griñón, camino de las Tablas*. De momento el nivel de encharcamiento en el preparque aún está por debajo de las compuertas de _Molemocho_, pero no se ha secado en todo el verano. Podría ser el reflejo del nivel del acuífero, -que ronda los 605 m en el sondeo de los Ojos, por lo que en las Tablas bien podría superar esa cota-, o quizá el caudal del Azuer, aunque lo dudo razonablemente por motivos que expongo abajo.

A la altura del molino de _la Máquina_ no hay ni rastro del Azuer aún. En _el Nuevo_ aparecen 2 ojos anegados aguas arriba del puente y aguas abajo, camino de _la Peñuela_, también se aprecia un tramo encharcado.



En _Griñón_, sorpresa: el agua ha aumentado de nivel desde la última vez que estuve -hará unas tres semanas- y corre bajo el puente, como puede apreciarse en las fotos que acompaño. Estimo un caudal de unos 25-50 litros/segundo; poco, pero sorprendente. La primera imagen, tomada bajo el puente: 


Esta otra, vista aguas arriba del puente:


El ojo que apareció entre el cauce y el antiguo molino permanece anegado y hay miles de alevines de peces poblándolo; apenas se aprecia el tamaño, pero puedo asegurar que es enorme, parece haberse hundido del año pasado hasta hoy. Intentaré buscar otra foto para comparar...
 

Diría que apenas ha disminuido su nivel en 1-1,5 m durante el verano (ver la marca de ovas en su pared derecha; el ojo permaneció conectado con el resto de la laguna del fondo hasta Mayo al menos, cuando el Azuer dejó de llevar agua). 

Finalmente, la zona aguas arriba de _Griñón_ permanece anegada y con una extensa lámina de agua. El álamo que crecía en el centro se ha secado a consecuencia del cambio en los niveles freáticos, cosa que está sucediendo de forma recurrente por toda la zona (lagunas, Ojos, valle del Azuer-Guadiana...)
.

Deciros también que he marcado el nivel actual del agua en el ojo (sin conexión aparente con la laguna ni posibilidad de que le entre agua salvo por infiltración desde su fondo). El tallo que veis en primer plano indica el nivel del agua a día de hoy, 3 de Octubre a las 20h.

Veremos qué ocurre en los próximos días y compararemos la subida con la que nos proporcione Saihguadiana, para ver si las subidas en los Ojos y aquí están relacionadas.
Saludos!

*P.S:* ¿Por qué no creo que el caudal que corre por Griñón sea a consecuencia del agua que lleva el Azuer? Por un motivo principal: su cauce actual, -al menos los últimos 3 km. aguas arriba de la confluencia con la corriente de los Ojos-, es completamente artificial (ved en googlemaps como parece trazado con tiralíneas). Además, ni tan siquiera pasa por el lugar por donde lo hacía antaño. El terreno por el que transita está abierto en zanja con máquina (se aprecian aún los escombros retirados en la margen izquierda) y tiene una profundidad de unos 2-3 m. sobre el terreno circundante, probablemente para minimizar el cauce maximizando el terreno robado al río, al tiempo que al encajarlo podían desviarlo a conciencia y sortear desniveles que no estaban en su recorrido. De hecho, el cauce no está en equilibrio y se encuentra en permanente erosión, habiéndose encajado estos dos años más de 1m. en su parte final, en la confluencia con el canal de los Ojos. Sólo a partir de aquí puede hablarse de turberas propiamente dichas, que pudieran transmitir el flujo de agua bajo tierra y descargara en Griñón, pero el agua del Azuer aún se encuentra en algún lugar a unos 2-3 km que aún no he podido localizar, (lo que me está haciendo temer que algún "arrendatario" del DPH haya hecho de las suyas, quien sabe).

----------


## jemasan

Estoy de acuerdo, ese agua es del acuífero, si el nivel del acuífero estuviera unos metros más profundo, toda esa agua se infiltraría en cuestión de horas.
Desde diciembre del año pasado cuando el agua afloraba en el cauce del Guadiana antes que llegaran las aguas del Azuer,el nivel freático del acuífero en esta zona estaba por encima de la superficie,si no hubiera sido así, el agua no habría avanzado tanto,se hubiera infiltrado mucho antes.
Ya en el verano de 2010 paso algo parecido en el molino de Flor de Rivera, tuvo agua todo el verano y la presa de Puentenavarro estuvo bastante tiempo sin soltar agua al cauce del Guadiana.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, os paso la actualizacion, y esto sin lluvias ........

Alcazar


Daimiel


Queria hacer solo un comentario sobre el video de la zona Montiel (alto Guadiana), no se si habeis oido el comentario de 8730 hectareas, ¿¿ 250 Pozos ??? pertenecientes a 90 usuarios......... , la gente de este foro ya sabe a lo que me refiero. La gente que a escrito esto, me parece que no conoce la realidad o no quiere conocerla.

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Increible, pese a los pozos que comentas, y a que lleva casi tres meses sin llover, siguen subiendo.
Por mí, todas las lluvias podrías irse para vosotros(bueno, todas no jejeje  :Wink:  :Wink: )

----------


## saihguadiana

La grafica prometida es deuda.


Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias saihguadiana por la gráfica que es muy instructiva.
De ella se puede ver la merma que suponen las extracciones de pozos en los meses de junio a octubre: los dos primeros años baja cada uno de los pozos unos 3 metros y los dos años siguientes yo diría que entre 2 y 2,5 metros, es decir que sin pozos las cotas deberían estar una por casi el 620 y la otra por el 615 más o menos, es decir que hubiesen manado los Ojos otra vez.
Ahora que parece que viene sequía partimos de un nivel mucho más alto que antes y por ello si se hiciera un uso racional del agua se podría ver volver a manar el agua por los pozos a poco que lloviese con una intensidad moderada.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Gracias por la gráfica. Muestra muy bien que la naturaleza nos puede sorprender cuando quiera, por más que nos empeñemos.

Pero nunca está de más ayudar un poco.

----------


## aginesg

Hola, 

Gracias Saihguadiana, con la cota de agua que existe, se podria decir, que al igual que este verano se ha mantenido el encharcamiento en el preparque el verano que viene, se podria decir que habra un continuo flujo de agua hacia las tablas, procedente de los ojos que hay en el preparque, que ese era el mayor objetivo, para mantener sanas las tablas todo el periodo anual. 

Algo es algo, a ver si hay suerte, y vemos manar algunos ojos, a mayor altura en el preparque.

----------


## No Registrado

Buenas noches,como comenté la semana pasada,el canal de guadiana, a su paso por el km 110 de la 
CM-42,llevaba un pequeño caudal de agua y aun esa corriente no llegaba a Alameda de Cervera;bueno,desde el lunes ya corre por Alameda y cada dia aumentando sensiblemente su caudal.Supongo que ese agua ayudará de manera importante a subir el nivel del acuifero en la zona de Alcazar y alrrededores.Desconozco si la corriente llega ya a la altura del puente de la carretera de Alcazar a Manzanares,si paso por allí,os informaré encantado.
UN SALUDO.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, suma y sigue.
Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Excelentes noticias saihguadiana, aunque parece que algunos siguen bombeando agua de los pozos.

----------


## albertillovernel

Efectivamente, parece que son cada vez menos los que le dan al riego, y aunque no ha llovido nada, la cosa aumenta y va en progresión...¿hasta cuando? de momento, parece que el día 20 entrará la primera borrasca atlántica que pueda dejar lluvias generalizadas por la península desde el principio de Junio...¡serían 130 días sin llover en condiciones, que no es poco! En las proximidades de las lagunas de la Albuera y Escoplillo, el nivel freático ronda los 4 metros de profundidad, y en algunos puntos está a menos de tres.
Por cierto, el caudal bajo el puente de Griñón sigue aumentando -calculo entre 50 y 100 litros/segundo-, y el nivel del agua en el ojo ha subido del orden de 6 cm en 10 días. En el de Molemocho el aumento es mayor, en torno a unos 10 cm, y le quedan otros 15 para empezar a rebosar hacia las Tablas (una semana más, al ritmo que nos confirma Saihguadiana). Y todo ello, mientras la corriente del Azuer no llega aún a "el Nuevo". Definitivamente, a poco que llueva, el 23 va a dar que hablar.
Saludos!

----------


## Azuer

Noticias calentitas... 

http://www.publico.es/ciencias/40142...nar-las-tablas
http://www.europapress.es/epsocial/o...013143258.html
http://www.abc.es/20111014/ciudad-re...-20111014.html

----------


## Luján

> Noticias calentitas... 
> 
> http://www.publico.es/ciencias/40142...nar-las-tablas
> http://www.europapress.es/epsocial/o...013143258.html
> http://www.abc.es/20111014/ciudad-re...-20111014.html


Increíble.

¿Desde 1980 sin delimitar y ahora se echan encima de los populares porque ellos no lo van a hacer? Hay que tener caradura.

Además, me parece en parte lógico que quieran esperar a delimitar hasta que estén eliminados, o al menos controlados, los pozos ilegales.

----------


## Azuer

> Por cierto, el caudal bajo el puente de Griñón sigue aumentando -calculo entre 50 y 100 litros/segundo-, y el nivel del agua en el ojo ha subido del orden de 6 cm en 10 días. En el de Molemocho el aumento es mayor, en torno a unos 10 cm, y le quedan otros 15 para empezar a rebosar hacia las Tablas (una semana más, al ritmo que nos confirma Saihguadiana). Y todo ello, mientras la corriente del Azuer no llega aún a "el Nuevo". Definitivamente, a poco que llueva, el 23 va a dar que hablar.
> Saludos!


Sólo confirmar lo que nos comentaba el otro día Albertillovernel. Ayer, 16 de octubre, estuve por la zona y el Azuer (línea azul discontinua en el mapa) ya llegaba a "La Máquina" -círculo verde-, con poco caudal pero llega, mientras que aún no se observa corriente a la altura de "el Nuevo" -círculo rojo- aunque cada vez se ven más _charcos_ en el cauce seco. Curiosamente aguas abajo, en "Griñón" -círculo azul- el caudal bajo el puente sigue aumentando y el agua corre hacia el preparque. Curioso.

----------


## saihguadiana

Estimado Lujan, si hay que esperar que "alguien" elimine, o al menos, tenga controlado los pozos ........... podemos esperar, me temo.

Bueno, seguimos con la actualizacion.

Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## DonQuijote

Me parece impresionante lo que relatais sobre el curso del Guadiana-Azuer, digno de verse al menos. Ahora que las graficas que postea Saiguadiana me dejan igual de sorprendido, teniendo en cuenta el tiempo que esta haciendo. Y lo bueno es que de aqui a primavera esto solo puede ir a mejor, que siga, que siga subiendo...

----------


## Comizo

¿A qué se puede deber ésta subida contínua?

¿Puede que el tránsito de agua sea muy lento y tarde bastante hasta llegar a las zonas de medida desde los extremos del acuífero? 
¿Puede que la subida sea consecuencia del desbordamiento de los acuíferos vecinos, sobre todo el 24?

Es que es un poco desconcertante e ilusionante.

----------


## Luján

> ¿A qué se puede deber ésta subida contínua?
> 
> ¿Puede que el tránsito de agua sea muy lento y tarde bastante hasta llegar a las zonas de medida desde los extremos del acuífero? 
> ¿Puede que la subida sea consecuencia del desbordamiento de los acuíferos vecinos, sobre todo el 24?
> 
> Es que es un poco desconcertante e ilusionante.


Simplemente es que el movimiento del agua en profundidad es considerablemente lento. Y tanto el agua que cayó en la parte alta del 23 como la que cayó en el 24 todavía está llegando a la zona baja del acuífero.

Aunque superficialmente el 24 haya vuelto a desbordar, subterráneamente no ha dejado de hacerlo.

----------


## comizo

Y tan lento.
 Entonces el famoso experimento del tintado de las aguas pasado Peñarroya, que no existía en ese momento, y que brotaba en los ojos pasado los días, no es una verdad tal y como podía parecer entonces. A no ser que una parte pasara más rápido en esa zona en concreto.
 Aunque las mediciones y ese transitar tan lento indican una estructura mucho más compleja del acuífero que esa simple explicación de entonces.

----------


## Luján

> Y tan lento.
>  Entonces el famoso experimento del tintado de las aguas pasado Peñarroya, que no existía en ese momento, y que brotaba en los ojos pasado los días, no es una verdad tal y como podía parecer entonces. A no ser que una parte pasara más rápido en esa zona en concreto.
>  Aunque las mediciones y ese transitar tan lento indican una estructura mucho más compleja del acuífero que esa simple explicación de entonces.


El acuífero 23 se compone de, principalmente, dos capas húmedas separadas por una capa impermeable. El acuífero 24 se conecta directamente con la capa inferior, y aquí ha habido flujo constante. Lo caído en superficie que no ha llegado al 24 acaba en la capa superior del 23. La escorrentía de estos dos últimos años ha ido llenando esta capa superior.

Antiguamente, cuando no existían o apenas había pozos, éstos tan sólo pinchaban la capa superior del 23, por lo que el agua que tomaban provenía tan sólo de lo caído en la zona y en parte del 24. Esta capa se fue secando, entre la pertinaz sequía y la construcción de Peñarroya, por lo que se crearon más pozos que lo secaron más rápido aún, a la vez que se profundizaban otros, llegando a la segunda capa freática. Aquí tuvieron agua para mucho tiempo, pero a costa de ir desecando el 24 y con él Peñarroya, Ruidera y, evidentemente, las Tablas.

Los dos últimos años, con sus precipitaciones repartidas entre el 23 y el 24 han ido llenando poco a poco el 24 y las dos capas del 23. El agua que aún está en el 24 a mayor cota que la capa profunda del 23, seguirá intentando rellenar ésta que ya está llena, por lo que a través de los pozos y alguna fractura en la capa impermeable irá rellenando también la capa superior del 23, siempre que ésta esté a menor cota que la capa freática del 24.

He aquí el hecho de que aún estén en ascenso los pozos de la parte baja del 23.

En cuanto al tintado de las aguas, recuerdo algo sobre ello, pero no los detalles. Teniendo en cuenta los socavones que las últimas lluvias han dejado en los alrededores de los cauces de los ríos de esta zona, y que tragaban agua sin llenarse, no sería de extrañar que existiera una cierta red de conductos kársticos subsuperficiales que permitieran el movimiento del agua algo más rápido que a través de la simple porosidad efectiva de la roca del acuífero.

Para tener una aproximación de cómo se mueve el agua en el acuífero, deberíamos tener una serie de datos de piezómetros en el 24 y el 23 que comenzara algo antes del comienzo del ciclo húmedo. Representando la evolución de los niveles de dichos piezómetros, podríamos ver cuánto ha tardado el frente de avance en ir pasando de uno a otro. Pero habría que hacer algún cálculo adicional, restando el aumento de nivel por la infiltración de la precipitación caída directamente en la zona de influencia de cada piezómetro. Seguro que estas cuentas ya están hechas, pero a saber dónde.

----------


## perdiguera

Perfecta explicación Luján.
Si acaso añadir que como es natural no hay la misma permeabilidad, digamos, ni en planta ni en alzado. Que en función de dónde estemos situados hay distintas formaciones rocosas, con grosores y carácterísticas de permeabilidad diferentes, que hacen que el movimiento de las aguas subterráneas no sea uniforme en el mismo plano, pudiéndose alcanzar en momentos puntuales distintas alturas piezométricas que a lo largo del tiempo tienden a nivelarse. Y como se ve por los datos de saihguadiana el tiempo de nivelación es largo.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Sólo confirmar lo que nos comentaba el otro día Albertillovernel. Ayer, 16 de octubre, estuve por la zona y el Azuer (*línea azul discontinua en el mapa*) ya llegaba a "La Máquina" -círculo verde-, con poco caudal pero llega, mientras que aún no se observa corriente a la altura de "el Nuevo" -círculo rojo- aunque cada vez se ven más _charcos_ en el cauce seco. Curiosamente aguas abajo, en "Griñón" -círculo azul- el caudal bajo el puente sigue aumentando y el agua corre hacia el preparque. Curioso.


Otra curiosidad, Azuer, como tú mismo comentas:
¿Por qué en los mapas topográficos del SIG PAC el río Azuer está marcado en línea discontinua en todo el tramo que va desde la zona de la Motilla hasta el molino de La Máquina? ¿sólo por el hecho de que no haya corrido desde finales de los '80 hasta 1996 y desde 1998 hasta 2010? Entonces, ¿por qué el trazo azul del canal de la corriente de los Ojos (lo que se empeñan en llamar Guadiana), cuando:  1) nunca ha sido un "rio" como tal, sino un conjunto de surgencias que originaban una zona encharcada y pantanosa;  2) el canal que aparece es artificial, ejecutado para drenar la zona en los años '60, y;  3) hace casi 30 años que no aflora agua y tiene visos de que aún falte mucho para poderlo ver así?

Por cierto, quería acercarme este fin de semana para ver cómo evoluciona la corriente del Azuer, la de Griñón y las Tablas. Ya os comento...
Saludos!

----------


## comizo

> Entonces, ¿por qué el trazo azul del canal de la corriente de los Ojos (lo que se empeñan en llamar Guadiana), cuando:  1) nunca ha sido un "rio" como tal, sino un conjunto de surgencias que originaban una zona encharcada y pantanosa;  
> Saludos!


 Hombre, yo creo que el caudal que generaban los Ojos era bastante más que eso, de hecho, en un tramo tan corto, movía nada menos que 22 muelas repartidas en 7 molinos. Y para que los molinos se establezcan, es necesario que ese caudal tenga una regularidad determinada.

Sólo el ojo de Mari López medía 22 metros de largo por 19 de ancho, que daría un dedo por haberlo visto brotar. Y había al menos 14 más.

http://www.celtiberia.net/articulo.asp?id=3437

La zona pantanosa se formaba por los meandros naturales que formaba el río y por pequeñas surgencias complementarias, además de por lo llano del terreno.

Desgraciadamente no he conocido los Ojos en su esplendor, aunque por edad podía haberlo hecho perfectamente, pero sí he conocido el Guadiana antes de hacer El Vicario y poco después, y el caudal del río era importante.

Ójala podamos verlo de nuevo igual.

Volviendo a un tema anterior, y aprovechando que estais haciendo un seguimiento estupendo. ¿No tienen los ayuntamientos de la zona las deseadas fotos de los ojos en su estado anterior?

Saludos.

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenos días; lo que quería reseñar es que, para ser cartografía relativamente reciente, pasen por alto la existencia de un río y se mantenga otro que fué totalmente destruído como tal muchos años atrás, me explico: mientras el Azuer mueve habitualmente unos 20-30 Hm³ anuales (y lo hace siempre que no se extraigan ilegalmente aguas arriba de Vallehermoso), los ojos mueven 0, y sólo brotará el agua que dejemos que brote; esto es, el sobrante de la resta (aportaciones al acuífero 23 - extracciones legales e ilegales), que me temo no sea mucho. 

Si bien en épocas los Ojos pudieron desalojar un caudal anual de entre 40 y 60 Hm³, personalmente dudo mucho de que, sin un cambio de paradigma total y generalizado en el mundo agrícola, _los del arado_ de toda (su) vida permitan que semejante volumen se pierda aguas abajo de las Tablas; "antes te veo colgado de un arbol que les falte el pan a mis hijos", como dijo un lugareño a un hombre sabio y conciliador que trataba de explicarle las ventajas de los cultivos tradicionales. Pues eso, antes los ojos secos por siempre que las viñas sin su último riego de después de recoger la uva (¿¿??), o que el maíz sembrado y recolectado a golpe de subvención en pleno sahel ibérico, donde no cae ni gota de lluvia durante todo el período vegetativo del mencionado cultivo.

Creo que podremos aspirar a que las lagunas daimieleñas hagan su aparición éste año, y a que se mantengan encharcadas dependiendo de nuestra buena gestión (y ante todo, dependiendo de la racionalidad de los dirigentes, que nunca ha sido proverbial precisamente); pero la recuperación de los Ojos es otro cantar, habida cuenta que aún se sitúan a más de 10 metros de brotar, y esos son los metros más difíciles de recuperar y los que antes se pierden en circunstancias adversas como las que vivimos, con lluvias ausentes por casi 5 meses. Por suerte, el domingo vuelven las borrascas. 

En cuanto a testimonios gráficos, es probable que en el Centro del Agua de Daimiel tengan recopilado casi todo lo que haya, y creo que está digitalizado para evitar su pérdida; pero lamentablemente, no hay apenas fotos de esos lugares. Es tremendo, pero sólo se hacían como fondo de retratos donde los protagonistas eran las personas, ya que era una imagen tan cotidiana y que todos asumían como invariable que no despertaba admiración (más bien lo contrario por incómodo, ya veis la nula oposición que se encontró el proyecto de desecar y canalizar todos estos humedales entre la población local). La fotografía de la naturaleza es, prácticamente, un invento de los años '80.

Saludos y que se abra el cielo de una vez!

----------


## Comizo

> Buenos días; lo que quería reseñar es que, para ser cartografía relativamente reciente, pasen por alto la existencia de un río y se mantenga otro que fué totalmente destruído como tal muchos años atrás, me explico: mientras el Azuer mueve habitualmente unos 20-30 Hm³ anuales (y lo hace siempre que no se extraigan ilegalmente aguas arriba de Vallehermoso), los ojos mueven 0, y sólo brotará el agua que dejemos que brote; esto es, el sobrante de la resta (aportaciones al acuífero 23 - extracciones legales e ilegales), que me temo no sea mucho. 
> 
> Si bien en épocas los Ojos pudieron desalojar un caudal anual de entre 40 y 60 Hm³, personalmente dudo mucho de que, sin un cambio de paradigma total y generalizado en el mundo agrícola, _los del arado_ de toda (su) vida permitan que semejante volumen se pierda aguas abajo de las Tablas; "antes te veo colgado de un arbol que les falte el pan a mis hijos", como dijo un lugareño a un hombre sabio y conciliador que trataba de explicarle las ventajas de los cultivos tradicionales. Pues eso, antes los ojos secos por siempre que las viñas sin su último riego de después de recoger la uva (¿¿??), o que el maíz sembrado y recolectado a golpe de subvención en pleno sahel ibérico, donde no cae ni gota de lluvia durante todo el período vegetativo del mencionado cultivo.
> 
> Creo que podremos aspirar a que las lagunas daimieleñas hagan su aparición éste año, y a que se mantengan encharcadas dependiendo de nuestra buena gestión (y ante todo, dependiendo de la racionalidad de los dirigentes, que nunca ha sido proverbial precisamente); pero la recuperación de los Ojos es otro cantar, habida cuenta que aún se sitúan a más de 10 metros de brotar, y esos son los metros más difíciles de recuperar y los que antes se pierden en circunstancias adversas como las que vivimos, con lluvias ausentes por casi 5 meses. Por suerte, el domingo vuelven las borrascas. 
> 
> En cuanto a testimonios gráficos, es probable que en el Centro del Agua de Daimiel tengan recopilado casi todo lo que haya, y creo que está digitalizado para evitar su pérdida; pero lamentablemente, no hay apenas fotos de esos lugares. Es tremendo, pero sólo se hacían como fondo de retratos donde los protagonistas eran las personas, ya que era una imagen tan cotidiana y que todos asumían como invariable que no despertaba admiración (más bien lo contrario por incómodo, ya veis la nula oposición que se encontró el proyecto de desecar y canalizar todos estos humedales entre la población local). La fotografía de la naturaleza es, prácticamente, un invento de los años '80.
> 
> Saludos y que se abra el cielo de una vez!


 Estoy de acuerdo contigo en todo, sólo era un apunte a un deseo personal que, seguramente será imposible ver materializado. Una resistencia estéril a que una zona con un caudal capaz de mover esas piedras, pierda ese recuerdo.

 Había otra frase que recuerdo muy bien que se decía en la zona cuando saltaron las primeras protestas ecologistas y de científicos varios protestando por la pérdida de los humedales en la zona y en concreto cuando se declaró la ampliación del PN de las Tablas. En esas manifestaciones o concentraciones defendiendo la explotación salvaje del acuífero se decía mucho " EL AGUA PARA LOS CAMPOS Y NO PARA LOS PATOS" o alguna muy parecida.

----------


## albertillovernel

Bueno, hoy he vuelto a pasar por el molino de Griñón. Cual no habrá sido mi sorpresa, al ver que el nivel que marqué dos semanas atrás ha aumentado en más de 15 cm, y que el agua corre con fuerza bajo el puente del cauce artificial, ondulando su superficie incluso aguas arriba de éste. El caudal es sorprendente (mucho mayor, -puede que hasta el doble- que el del Azuer a su paso por Daimiel), ergo es innegable que el acuífero tiene que estar nutriendo de agua esta zona, que recordemos ha permanecido permanentemente encharcada desde el verano de 2010 a pesar de los últimos meses de evaporación. Ahora, a esperar que llueva y bien, para compensar lo poco que ha caído durante este último verano y otoño.

Comparad ambas fotos, están tomadas en el mismo puente (aunque desde ángulos distintos) con 17 días de diferencia. En todo este tiempo, el agua no ha llegado a correr bajo el puente de "el Nuevo", situado unos 3 kilómetros aguas arriba.
Día 3 de octubre, puente de Griñón desde la margen izquierda:


Día 21 de octubre, puente de Griñón desde la margen derecha:




Saludos!

----------


## Azuer

Albertillovernel, entonces, con este ritmo en el aumento del caudal, y si las lluvias ayudan un poco, el agua no debería tardar mucho tiempo en volver a rebasar el molino de Molemocho hacia las Tablas ¿no? 
¿Has pasado por allí? ¿sube el nivel del agua también en Molemocho?

----------


## albertillovernel

No he llegado a pasar por allí, porque iba de camino a Villarrubia y a la vuelta estaba reventado de tanto pedalear, jeje! Pero creo que si no ha rebasado ya, poco le debe faltar. El agua corre por Griñón y se está acumulando en el pre-parque, frente a Molemocho. Y la última vez que pasé por allí -el fin de semana pasado-, ya estaba a escasamente una cuarta de rebasar el azud que mantiene el agua bajo el molino. En el parque la lámina de agua está a un nivel ligeramente más bajo, luego casi con seguridad correrá hacia allá a poco que levanten las compuertas. El Gigüela, por Villarrubia, sin noticias suyas... aunque la tónica podría ser la misma, me parece muy poca agua la que queda en el cauce para que se haya mantenido durante todo el verano, con la que ha caído.
Saludos.

----------


## No Registrado

Buenas noches a todos,bueno esta noche me voy a extender un poco;el viernes pasado,pasé por la carretera que va desde Campo de Criptana hasta Arenales de San Gregorio,y da pena pasar por el puente del Zancara y ver seco su cauce,a unos cientos de metros pasa lo mismo a la altura del cauce del corcoles,cuando este aun sigue corriendo a dia de hoy por la zona de Villarrobledo.Bien,me dirijo desde Arenales a Pedro Muñoz por la carretera que enlaza  desde Tomelloso,y otra vez me encuentro con el cauce del Zancara,pero esta vez encuentro varias charcas con agua en su lecho....curioso verdad??????
la pregunta que planteo es ¿donde se acaba infiltrando el agua del corcoles?a la altura de?????si es así y no se dedica a riego para la agricultura supongo que será un apote impotantisimo para el acuifero.
Y el Zancará,alguien sabe si aun lleva algo de agua en sus primeros kms de recorrido?
Y otra mas,y la que mas me asombra de todas,como ya comenté este tiempo de atras el hermano del rio corcoles,el rio lezuza,ha vuelto a correr!!!!! despues de dos meses sin llevar ni una gota y sin llover durante varios,alguien de la zona de albacete sabria explicar ese fenomeno?? ya son tres semanas con un buen caudal,y el final de este es una laguna cerca de La gineta donde acaba infiltrandose y haciendo su aportacion al subsuelo de la zona.Todos esperamos que las lluvias de estos dias sean generosas y ayuden a subir los niveles freaticos un poco mas y ver de nuevo de manar los ojos.....que gran noticia,digna de portada de cualquier periodico,radio o tv.
un saludo.

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenas noches; lo que comentas sobre el Córcoles y el Lezuza es normal para los ríos de esta zona. Tanto Azuer, Pinilla, Córcoles y Lezuza (incluso el Jabalón, en parte) tienen su origen en el Campo de Montiel, y en gran parte (los 4 primeros, al menos) a partir de las aguas del acuífero 24, que van escurriendo hacia los bordes de dicha meseta y surgen en sus respectivas fuentes. La única diferencia estriba en los volúmenes que aportan cada una de las fuentes, dependiendo de la parte de la cuenca que reciben. Así lo vimos en un video que enlazaba unas páginas más atrás (página 86, mensaje 857). Mientras que el Pinilla (Alto Guadiana) suele desalojar anualmente unos 100 Hm3 (y sólo en años contados superan el embalse de Peñarroya, por lo que sólo en su zona regable se dilapida esta barbaridad de agua), el Azuer desaloja unos 20 Hm3 y el Córcoles apenas 2-3 Hm3 (supongo que el Lezuza tampoco superará esa cifra). 
Por tanto, la razón de sus caudales irá en proporción 1:10:50, y así lo han demostrado en estos últimos años: (Peñarroya 579, Azuer 115, Córcoles 20 Hm3 sin contar el verano 2011). 
Que el Córcoles aporta agua al acuífero es innegable, pero lo que hace realmente que el 23 aumente es el caudal que rebosa en Peñarroya, ya que el mismo Azuer transita la mayor parte de su curso por vegas muy arcillosas y poco permeables que apenas infiltran el agua, y sólo llegando a la zona de la Máquina es donde puede contribuir al 23, -siempre y cuando el nivel de éste quede por debajo-.

Así, el episodio actual nos demuestra que la infiltración en el 24 durante todo 2010 fué de tal magnitud que aún hay agua acumulada a un nivel que permite su escorrentía por las fuentes, a pesar de lo poco que ha llovido los últimos 5 meses. Los ríos han entrado en régimen, y responden con rapidez a cualquier precipitación sobre sus fuentes, a diferencia de lo que venía ocurriendo los últimos 30 años, cuando sus cuencas se hallaban secas; con la vista puesta en el futuro, dado que no se puede contar con que la actual situación se mantenga indefinidamente, sólo la planificación estricta de las extracciones legales y la persecución de las ilegales conseguirán que el 23 se mantenga en los niveles deseables. Y, puesto que los ciclos de sequía existen -como las meigas-, bien harían las autoridades pertinentes en plantear una solución salomónica a los humedales manchegos, por si acaso (y no hablo de _baterías de pozos de emergencia_ ni _tuberías manchegas_ que ya veremos en qué se quedan), me refiero a poder contar con los aportes que les fueron amputados con la construcción de Peñarroya. Al igual que hay una compuerta para el canal de riego, sería lógico y justo que la Confederación, -que no los regantes-, pudiera desembalsar a voluntad por el canal del Guadiana, cuando la situación de los humedales así lo requiera. ¿qué son los 20 Hm3 que requieren las Tablas del Guadiana (en sentido amplio, no sólo el parque) para mantener su lámina, a comparación de los 50 que cubica Peñarroya o el aporte promedio de 100 Hm3 que recibe anualmente? _Demasiado_, para algunos intereses que se consideran dueños de una infraestructura que les fué regalada a costa de la desecación de todo lo que mora aguas abajo; hay mucha gente que sigue prefiriendo gastar todo el agua que puedan a dejarla correr... Miseria humana y lógica de tierra quemada.
Saludos.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, os pongo actualizacion semanal de Alcazar y solo la diaria de Daimiel, lo siento problemas con la adquisicion de datos solucionado ya.

Alcazar


Daimiel, solo diario


Un saludo

----------


## jason

Señores, no quiero ser gafe, pero lo que se barrunta en cuestión meteorelógica para la próxima semana es más de los mismo que hoy durante varios días en la zona del acuífero. Hoy se ha dado un buen empujón que servirá para preparar la tierra. Crucemos los dedos.

----------


## albertillovernel

Muchas gracias por tus gráficas, Saihguadiana. Viendo la evolución, es impresionante ver como en Alcázar ha subido casi 30 cm. en una semana. En Daimiel parece confirmarse la misma tendencia, con casi 5 cm en un único día. Sigamos cantando en la ducha, y que siga lloviendo, que la cosa va relativamente bien, para la época que acaba de pasar.
Saludos!

----------


## Comizo

Si empalma la nueva lluvia con la lenta pero constante subida del acuífero puede ser impresionante.

 Por mucho que esté explicada la subida incluso sin llover, la verdad es que causa sensación, y esperanza.

----------


## Azuer

Esta mañana he pasado por Argamasilla de Alba y Peñarroya sigue desembalsando agua a buen ritmo, cada vez se aprecia mayor caudal por el canal (os pongo fotos antes de llegar a Argamasilla y también de la presa). Espero que los pozos de recarga estén funcionando a pleno rendimiento  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas fotos, Azuer, gracias.
Esperemos eso, que los pozos esten funcionando a tope.
Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas postales nos pones del mágico Peñarroya... Increíble lo que sucede en éste embalse que seguro tiene el récord de días desembalsados de toda España... Y como dice Embalses al 100%... Parece ser que seguirá la fiesta del agua la semana que viene!!
Un saludo y buenas lluvias!!

----------


## Comizo

Jolín, no me lo puedo creer.
¿Qué ocurre con el acuífero 24? parece que los planes para controlar su explotación están funcionando, ¿no?

Me parece increíble que en éstas fechas esté ocurriendo esta maravilla.

----------


## jason

Vaya, sí echa agua sí. Yo estuve hace dos semanas y no salía tanta.

De todas formas, no sé si serán los pozos, pero el 23 está chupando a base de bien porque el canal a su paso por la carretera de Alcazar a Manzanares todavía no lleva agua.

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenas tardes:
Traigo actualización de la situación en Griñón y Molemocho; esta misma tarde me he pasado por allí, comprobando que el agua ha subido notablemente de nivel bajo el puente y en la laguna. Aunque la corriente es menos apreciable por la profundidad que alcanza, el caudal comienza a ser realmente importante, no sabría estimarlo sin error pero podría superar el medio m3/s. (en cualquier caso, bastante mayor que el Azuer a su paso por Daimiel, el único aporte fluvial que se está produciendo en estos momentos). 
Podeis comprobar que la famosa caña que clavé en el borde del ojo que empezó a manar el pasado Diciembre ya ha sido parcialmente cubierta por el agua, lo que muestra que el nivel ha ascendido considerablemente (unos 20-25 cm, en la línea de lo confirmado por las gráficas de Saihguadiana).
En Molemocho, el nivel está a un par de cm. de rebosar el murete construido bajo el molino para mantener agua bajo sus ojos, luego es probable que -al ritmo que lleva-, esta misma semana comience a verter hacia el parque, cuyo nivel se encuentra unos 40 cm más bajo que el preparque. Sería la primera vez en décadas que el parque se nutre por su afluente meridional sin que reciba agua del Gigüela. Os muestro un par de fotos:



Situación bajo el puente de Griñón (comparar con las fotos de la semana pasada)


Situación en Molemocho visto desde el puente-museo: el nivel en primer plano corresponde al del parque, en segundo término es el nivel que alcanza en el pre-parque (y aumentando)


Saludos!

----------


## REEGE

Esperemos que las lluvias que pronostican para jueves y viernes sean lo abundante que parece ser que dicen y ayude a subir más esos niveles que son realmente impresionantes...
Recemos por tener un otoño lluvioso y ver algo que sería impensable hace unos años... :Wink:

----------


## DonQuijote

Yo tambien he estado por la zona y pude ver como el agua del Azuer no llega al Guadiana. Sin embargo en Griñon se puede observar como corre el agua hacia las Tablas y ese agua solo puede proceder del acuifero.

----------


## aginesg

Ecelentes noticias! 

En la pagina 75, se habia alcanzado 605,45 metros en junio y aqui aun esta por los 605,24 metros hay una diferencia aun de 20 centimetros que el acuifero ya habia alcanzado en junio y que aun le falta y que por tanto ya por entonces el acuifero estaba manando hacia las tablas. La cota de manar hasta las tablas esta alrededor de los 604,5 metros El acuifero se ha recuperado unos 2 metros casi sin lluvias. 

Lo que veo de las fotos de Griñon es que el agua a diferencia de hace meses, y es que es de marron tirando a rojiza, espero que no sea producto de aguas turbias, contaminadas que pueda estar el acuifero, y de una calidad inferior al parque. Esta claro que muy limpio, no está.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

En caanto llegue a 605,45 es posible que en Zuacorta se produzcan humedades, si es que se producian por el nivel y no por la lluvia. Es el momento de comprobarlo.

Un saludo

----------


## DonQuijote

Ojala se llene de agua toda la zona este invierno pero mirando el sigpac parece que Zuacorta esta entre 610 o 615 msn y aun le quedan unos metros al agua para llegar ahi. La inundacion del Guadiana me parecio que empezaba en el Nuevo, que debe andar sobre 605-608 msn y ese debe ser ya el nivel de acuifero cerca del cauce.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, espero esteis tan ilusionados como yo, con poco que haga la metereologia ........
Mas buenas noticias, acabo de mirar los embalses y Peñarroya esta soltando por encima de los labios 5 cms, es mucha agua. Vallehermoso a 4 cms de soltar por encima de las compuertas...... (algunos sabemos que no es lo recomendable, pero donde manda patron.....)
Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## albertillovernel

Es impresionante, sí. En Alcázar la infiltración se nota, y mucho. 25 cm de aumento semanal totalizarían 1m al mes, ¡y lo llovido aún está por llegar! En Daimiel, una subida neta de 15 cm tampoco son poco. Y como bien dices, hace varios días que, a pesar de estar desaguando Vallehermoso, se llena a una velocidad endiablada. A poco que siga lloviendo, tendremos ya caudales de 1 ó 2 m3/s que son los que empujan el agua hacia las Tablas. Este año, por primera vez, será el Azuer el que empiece a aumentar el nivel del parque en vez del Gigüela. Por tercer invierno consecutivo, volvemos a tener río, y creo que los lugareños empiezan a creerse que esta vez ha vuelto para quedarse.
Saludos.

----------


## aginesg

No se si estará bien dicho, habrá de todas las opiniones, ya que la definicion creo que se ajustar a la de Guadiana. 
Se puede decir que si salta antes de que llegue el Azuer a encontrarse con el preparque, se supone que el que salta a las tablas, es el Guadiana, el preparque se ha llenado con el agua del acuifero. 

Por otra parte, el nivel de acuifero ha llegado a la la cota de este verano en Daimiel, se supone que en el preparque debe de haber algo mas de nivel, por la distancia al pozo de Saih Guadiana.  He calcualdo que debe de haber sobre un metro mas sino el agua no podria estar manando, de hecho las cotas del pozo de Daimiel ha dado siempre mas altura que las graficas de SG. Lo que podria haber una altura sobre 606,5 metros.

Animo que este año se van a ver la como era hace 30 años, cuando se estaba secando.

Saludos

----------


## DonQuijote

¿Os imaginais que la carretera de Zuacorta quede bajo el agua? ¿No es curioso que el acuifero este subiendo tanto antes de llover? ¿Es posible que el agua procedente del acuifero 24 este pasando mas rapidamente al 23 por la desaparicion de algun tapon? Perdon por soñar tanto pero quiza la Naturaleza reclame lo que era suyo ¿no?

----------


## manchegoenmadrid

Creo que este año hay un alto porcentaje, de que vuelvan a manar agua los ojos. Relamente ya es están manando en la zona de la peñuela. Sería hermoso ver ese viejo caudal anegado, y por supuesto esa carretera que nunca debió estar ahí..
Alguien sabe si el Cigüela ha llegado ya a la zona de entrada al parque?

----------


## aginesg

> ¿Os imaginais que la carretera de Zuacorta quede bajo el agua? ¿No es curioso que el acuifero este subiendo tanto antes de llover? ¿Es posible que el agua procedente del acuifero 24 este pasando mas rapidamente al 23 por la desaparicion de algun tapon? Perdon por soñar tanto pero quiza la Naturaleza reclame lo que era suyo ¿no?


Seguramente el acuifero se ha estabilizado en las capas inferiores en estos casi dos ultimos años, rellenando el agua en las capas inferiores y ahora esta entrando en saturación, con poca agua sube con mayor facilidad. Se supone tambien que conforme vaya subiendo la unica salida que tiene es a traves de los ojos, por lo que actuan de tapon controlado. este año puede que llegue a verse algun debil encharcamiento o humedad en Zuacorta, falta mucha altura hasta que llegue a 610-611 metros de Zuacorta de momento nos conformaremos con esto, y que las zonas altas del acuifero alcancen mayor cota, para asi haber reserva  y este manando en periodos de poca lluvia.

Un saludo

----------


## jason

¡¡¡¡Cómo llueve!!!! En la zona del 23 este episodio de lluvias está siendo apoteósico. ¿Ha ido igual de bien por el 24?. El canal hace una semana no llevaba agua entre Alcázar y Manzanares pero con esto que ha caído seguro que estará al llegar.

Hay que ser optimista. El terreno, nuestra tierra, se está comportando de una manera nunca vista pòr los más jóvenes. Sería una pena que los ojos no llegasen a manr porque se quedarían muy cerca. Qué bonito sería, los míticos ojos del Guadina llorando de nuevo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sería un hacho, que seguramente se hablaría mucho en toda España y seguramente más allá.

----------


## Calatravo

Uno de los últimos núcleos de precipitaciones lleva prácticamente estacionario toda la mañana, primero por la zona de Guadalajara y después extendiendose a las zonas más occidentales de Cuenca y parte de Albacete. 

El Cigüela según la Confederación lleva 0,37 m3/sg. Esperemos que en breve pueda aportar a la recuperación del acuifero y a Las Tablas.

Un saludo.

----------


## Dany86

Buenas tardes. Os comento que por Villarrubia, las dos últimas semanas han sido muy generosas en precipitaciones (de hecho, está lloviendo desde hace un rato) pudiendo haberse recogido unos 80-100 mm. Sobre la subida de los niveles del acuífero, he de recordar que tal y como se dijo en el 2010... deberían pasar unos dos años aproximadamente para que el nivel del acuífero se estabilizara y de esta manera, ver cual ha sido la "recarga real" en estos años. Ha sido espectacular, como en apenas dos meses (en los cuales apenas llovió) practicamente se ha recuperado el acuífero en niveles de mayo de este año, por lo que todo lo que ascienda ahora nos sigue permitiendo soñar con ver pronto de manar los ojos del guadiana. No obstante, hay una duda que tengo... y es que me gustaría saber si tenéis la cota en la que el agua manaba en la llamada Fuente de las Pozas (situada al lado de la carretera yendo de daimiel a villarrubia, tras cruzar la primera rotonda...justamente al margen derecho), que era una especie de manantial que brotaba y llenaba varios arroyos que desembocaban en el Cigüela. Y es que, tal y como pienso... el día que brote agua en esa zona será un indicador muy fiable de lo poco que le queda por brotar a los Ojos del Guadiana. Un saludo.

----------


## HENR

El Giguela seguia el fin de semana pasado sin llevar practicamente agua (en Villarrubia). Llevaba el mismo hilillo de agua que ha estado llevando todo el verano. (no se ha llegado a secar a la altura de Villarrubia).

Pero a las Tablas debe estar entrando agua por el acuifero / guadiana, o por ......, lo digo porque el nivel del agua en Puente Navarro segun el saih del Guadiana, ha empezado a subir. Llego a estar a 1,38, y esta mañana ya iba por 1,44

----------


## DonQuijote

Ese agua procede del acuifero y en Griñon se puede ver como corre hacia las Tablas. Aunque tambien habra caido algo de lluvia estos dias. En Peñarroya y en el rio Gigüela tambien esta aumentando el caudal y en pocos dias llegara al acuifero y quiza a las tablas por superficie.

----------


## Alcazareño

Os dejo un mapa del seguimiento del agua en el canal del guadiana. En 3 semanas apenas a avanzado 600 metros ya que como indique habia llegado a una zona en la que el terreno es una autentica esponja y que se encuentra totalmente lleno de ojos que se tragan todo el agua que llega, lo que significa una grandisima noticia para el acuifero y otra aportacion mas para poder ver los ojos de manar, que con mi edad nunca he podido y que siempre he soñado con ver de brotar.

----------


## jason

Muchas gracias Alcazareño ;-)

----------


## albertillovernel

No pasa nada porque el agua de Peñarroya no avance, Alcazareño; el acuífero ya está entrando con fuerza en Las Tablas desde el viernes y este será el primer año en décadas en que el humedal se recargue principalmente por aportes subterráneos. De hecho, es mejor que suceda así, ya que ésto asegura que se infiltra mucha más agua y a mayor altitud topográfica, lo que redundará en beneficio del restablecimiento del flujo natural este-oeste del 23. 
El Azuer también ha aumentado su caudal con las últimas lluvias, aproximadamente 0,5 m3/s por Daimiel; sólo eso bastaría para que el agua avance en la zona de los molinos. (de hecho, el embalse de Vallehermoso debe estar ya rebosando, a tenor de los datos de altura y volumen de la página del SAIH, y no me extrañaría que en función de la precipitación de los últimos días sobre el campo de Montiel, pueda aumentar sensiblemente el caudal). Como bien nos decía Saihguadiana, en esta situación y ante un episodio de precipitaciones fuertes, la probabilidad de inundaciones en las poblaciones que cruza el Azuer sería segura, no hay volumen libre para acumular y el terreno comienza a saturarse de humedad. Ellos sabrán lo que hacen...

Os dejo también algunas fotos de la situación tomadas el sábado. Comparad las anteriores...

Situación de la estaca con la que marqué el nivel hace 3-4 semanas:


Caudal bajo el puente de Griñón:


Caudal que pasa a las Tablas bajo el molino de Molemocho (y aumentando)



Saludos!

----------


## aginesg

Gracias Albertillovernel, ademas de los agradables que es recibir fotografias del dia. Solo faltaria por cubicar la cantidad de agua que sale del acuifero, que sera complicado, y que aparentenmente es mucha, si sale con esta fuerza entiendo que es mas dificil que gane altura a largo plazo. 

Solo se podra ver los avances que las graficas de SaihGuadiana si sube con facilidad o no, y con las graficas que en su dia mostrarte en el foro de entradas y salidas al acuifero, que entiendo que existe una nueva variable.

Llevo poco tiempo observando las tablas como para haberlo visto cuando era pequeño, por lo que es la primera vez que veo este fenomeno. Realmente un momento para no olvidar.

Un saludo

----------


## DonQuijote

Lo que esta saliendo del acuifero por los ojos solo es un hilillo de agua aun. Ten en cuenta que el acuifero es enorme y la recarga tambien. Pensemos tambien que antes no existia la presa de Puente Navarro y la inundacion de las tablas se producia por el gran caudal que llevaba el Guadiana. Si podeis pasaros por Zuacorta e imaginaros toda esa zona llena de agua. Aqui podeis leer una descripcion de los ojos:
http://ropdigital.ciccp.es/pdf/publi...tomoI_9_02.pdf

----------


## albertillovernel

¡Curioso el texto! otra de aquellas "joyas" perdidas que alguien se ha tomado la molestia de buscar en los archivos. Habla de caudales (imagino que con buen criterio en lo técnico, no así en el resto de las afirmaciones, con las que predecía el futuro que _admiramos_ siglo y medio después, excepción hecha de la "riqueza" que pronosticaban con la puesta en regadío.) de 152 pies cúbicos al segundo, (lo que viene a ser 3,3 m3/s) en Zuacorta. Hoy, lo que aporta el Azuer ronda los 18 pies cúbicos (unos 0,4 m3/s) y el caudal que atraviesa Molemocho debe ser, al menos, otro tanto; (el muro que se extiende tras los 5 ojos del molino viene a medir unos 18 metros y lo supera una lámina de 2-3 cm uniforme en toda su extensión. Por tanto, el área será de 18x0,025=0,45 m2 y, al verter, se moverá a velocidades de entre 0,5 y 1 m/s: Resultado, sobre 0,3-0,4 m3/s, es decir; otros 18 pies cúbicos -) Por tanto, ya tenemos aproximadamente 1/10 del caudal histórico de los Ojos manando por la Peñuela, lo cual, si bien no es la situación original -y dudo que a corto/medio plazo se produzca-, era impensable tan sólo 3 años atrás.

Otros datos: Buscando en la base de datos del SAIH, en estas mismas fechas del año 2010 Peñarroya desalojaba nominalmente algo más que ahora, si bien no llegó a parar durante el verano (o se regó bastante menos), Vallehermoso desalojaba un 20% menos que actualmente (y sí paró el desembalse durante Julio y Agosto), Azuer comenzaba a llevar un hilo de agua a la altura de Daimiel, tras llenar las excavaciones de la A43, y por Villarrubia comenzaba tímidamente a aumentar el caudal del Guadiana, prácticamente seco durante Agosto y Septiembre. Aún hubo que esperar hasta Diciembre para que el nivel en las Tablas comenzara a aumentar con las aportaciones por Villarrubia, y el nivel del acuífero era al menos 7 metros inferior al actual en Daimiel, casi 8 en Alcázar. Si el año pasado el "movimiento" comenzó a partir aquel puente de la Constitución pasado por agua, este año parece que se anima la cosa incluso un mes antes! Hemos mejorado, ¿o no?

----------


## jemasan

> Lo que esta saliendo del acuifero por los ojos solo es un hilillo de agua aun. Ten en cuenta que el acuifero es enorme y la recarga tambien. Pensemos tambien que antes no existia la presa de Puente Navarro y la inundacion de las tablas se producia por el gran caudal que llevaba el Guadiana. Si podeis pasaros por Zuacorta e imaginaros toda esa zona llena de agua. Aqui podeis leer una descripcion de los ojos:
> http://ropdigital.ciccp.es/pdf/publi...tomoI_9_02.pdf


La presa de Puentenavarro la construyeron para paliar en parte lo que hicieron con la canalización, antes de canalizar el río en los años 60,70,el cauce del Guadiana estaba más alto que en la actualidad y en Puentenavarro solo hay que ver la altura de los ojos del puente del molino para ver la altura que alcanzaba el agua para mover las piedras del molino,hay dos metros o más de diferencia, y esto pasa en todos los molinos menos en el de Molemocho que ha sido restaurado y si no fuera por la presa del Morenillo a este molino no le llegaría el agua cuando solo tuviera caudal el Giguela.
Creo que se debería restaurar el Guadiana al estado que tenía antes de su canalización y que el agua pase por todos los puentes de los antiguos molinos o al menos a la misma altura, si no es así va a ser mucho más dificil que los Ojos vuelvan a manar ya que el agua correrá río abajo como ya está haciendo y esto dificultará la subida del acuífero.
El caudal que pasa por el puente de Griñón está aumentando bastante rápido y lo seguirá haciendo a medida que suba el acuífero, en el molino de Molemocho el caudal es aún mayor ya que se le van uniendo las aguas de bastantes ojillos, es increible que las Tablas se estén nutriendo en este momento de aguas casi exclusivamente del acuífero ya que el Azuer llega al puente del Nuevo, todo esto era impensable hace menos de dos años y creo que si el río estuviera en las condiciones anteriores a su canalización, esta primavera podríamos haber visto manar los Ojos, como no lo está, tendremos que ver como se comporta el acuífero, es muy probable que la recarga se ralentice ya que cada vez hay más zonas saturadas que en vez de aportar agua al acuífero lo hacen a los ríos, todos ellos canalizados.

un saludo

----------


## DonQuijote

Yo no soy experto, por una parte entiendo que la canalizacion hace que el agua fluya mas rapido hacia las tablas, pero por otra no creo que el acuifero se descargue mas rapido por eso. Quiza en un futuro seria bueno eliminar esa canalizacion pero de momento el agua que sale llena las tablas y alli se para gracias a la presa de Puente Navarro. Esperemos que todo el antiguo cauce se recupere y la Junta de Comunidades se fije en el y haga algo para devolverlo a su estado primitivo. Debo ser el unico que cuando voy por la Tablas me gusta mas pasear por el antiguo cauce e imaginar como debio ser. Ese parque debio llamarse Parque Nacional de los Ojos de Guadiana pero estos desaparecieron demasiado pronto y casi sin dejar rastro.

----------


## Comizo

No sé si sería fácil que el agua vuelva al cauce original. No dudo que sea pasoble.
Veo como un impedimento que la canalización ha roto la capa impermeable y no se cómo se podría reparar. ¿Quizás rellenándola de grava y arena y al final cubrirlo con una capa de arcilla?

 Lo que sería más fácil es acondicionar el cauce viejo. Si se consiguiera el encharcamiento, el agua volvería a crearlo poco a poco. Aunque no sé el daño que habrá hecho la extracción de turba a lo salvaje.

Yo no tuve oportunidad de verlos, aunque tengo edad de sobra para haberlo hecho.

Sólo se valoran las cosas cuando se pierden.

 Y, a los de la zona quería hacerles dos preguntas:

1- El color que se vé al agua del Guadiana que nace ahora por el molino que habeis puesto las fotos tiene un color pardo. ¿Puede ser por la dilución de los restos de turba? o es una contaminación sin más.

2- Ya que vivís allí, ¿qué ambiente hay en general por una posible recuperación de los Ojos? ¿Se vé a la gente con ganas en general?

Saludos

----------


## jacinto blanco del rio

¿ cuando mane agua ( el decuplo que ahora ) por los ojos , llegará al mar ?

me explico . si el agua sale por los ojos , corre el guadiana a las tablas y sigue rio abajo , la cosa sera muy natural y tal , pero el agua se desperdiciara . 

y si el nivel freatico estuviera donde antes ¿ cada cuanto tiempo se inundarian los pueblos de la zona ? 


y otra cosa  ¿ conoceis a algun tecnico que hace 2 años , cuando el fuego subterraneo , que previera el estado actual ?

si no lo conoceis es porque no existe . o sea no hay tecnicos infalibles .

----------


## jacinto blanco del rio

¿ tiene agua el pozo de la motilla de zauer ?

las fotos inundado de agua cristalina , y lo hondo que excavaron los antiguos , nos hablan de fluctuaciones enormes del nivel acuifero . 

y de que el que posee el agua es el amo  .

antes se morian mas jovenes , y cuando habia hambre emigraban .

¡ que tiempos aquellos !

----------


## Luján

> ¿ cuando mane agua ( el decuplo que ahora ) por los ojos , llegará al mar ?
> 
> me explico . si el agua sale por los ojos , corre el guadiana a las tablas y sigue rio abajo , la cosa sera muy natural y tal , pero el agua se desperdiciara .


Evidentemente, parte del agua que mane por los Ojos llegará al mar, al igual que lo hace, pero en menos medida, la que salta Peñarroya. Pero esto no significa que ese agua se desperdicie. Ese agua ayudará a aumentar el caudal del río, evitando o diluyendo la contaminación del mismo aguas abajo de las Tablas. Además, ayudará a fortalecer la vida que este río debería tener, recuperando (ojalá) especies y mocroecosistemas antaño perdidos.

Y aparte de todo lo anterior, un río DEBE llevar agua hasta el mar. Es su naturaleza y su función. Ese agua no se desperdicia (en términos ecológicos y ecologistas. Quizás si en términos agrícolas o "chupópteros acuícolas"), sino que ayuda a aportar nutrientes y minerales necesarios para favorecer la vida de las especies marinas asociadas a las desembocaduras, de las que algunas son un exquisito manjar.




> y si el nivel freatico estuviera donde antes ¿ cada cuanto tiempo se inundarian los pueblos de la zona ?


Eso depende de la inteligencia de los gestores de la cuenca y de los pueblos aledaños. Si las cosas se hicieran bien, respetando los cauces, las zonas de inundación y, en general, a la naturaleza, no habría que temer por inundaciones, como no se temía hace unos cuantos años. Pero claro, si se construye allí donde se sabe que el agua puede llegar, tarde o temprano llegará, y si se desvía un río, éste siempre tenderá a romper las barreras que se le han impuesto, para recuperar su curso natural.

Siempre que hablo, leo u oigo de este tema, me viene a la memoria una frase que mi abuelo repetía mucho: Tronco que el barranco entierra, tronco que el barranco desenterrará.




> y otra cosa  ¿ conoceis a algun tecnico que hace 2 años , cuando el fuego subterraneo , que previera el estado actual ?
> 
> si no lo conoceis es porque no existe . o sea no hay tecnicos infalibles .


Hace dos años, cuando los fuegos subterráneos de la turba, no había datos de que podría llegar a haber un ciclo húmedo tan intenso, por lo que tampoco se podía pensar que las Tablas recuperaran este nivel de forma natural.

Los técnicos tienen que basar sus actuaciones en unas predicciones que pueden ser más o menos acertadas y prever unos resultados lo mejor posible. Esto no es siempre posible, pero no por ello dejan de ser fiables. Si son gente de bien, hacen las cosas lo mejor que pueden, con la información y los medios que tienen.

Evidentemente, ningún técnico, al igual que ninguna persona, es infalible. Ni tú ni yo ni nadie es infalible.

----------


## Luján

> ¿ tiene agua el pozo de la motilla de zauer ?
> 
> las fotos inundado de agua cristalina , y lo hondo que excavaron los antiguos , nos hablan de fluctuaciones enormes del nivel acuifero . 
> 
> y de que el que posee el agua es el amo  .
> 
> antes se morian mas jovenes , y cuando habia hambre emigraban .
> 
> ¡ que tiempos aquellos !


Evidentemente, en el pasado hubo fluctuaciones del acuífero debidas a cambios en la climatología de la zona, igual que las habrá en un futuro, pero ello no quita para que el maíz (por ejemplo) sembrado en una zona de eminente secano ayude a reducir los niveles del acuífero de forma antinatural. El haber destruido toda la masa forestal de la zona tampoco es que ayude a mantener el acuífero.

----------


## albertillovernel

> ¿ tiene agua el pozo de la motilla de zauer ?
> las fotos inundado de agua cristalina , y lo hondo que excavaron los antiguos , nos hablan de fluctuaciones enormes del nivel acuifero . 
> y de que el que posee el agua es el amo  .


Otra puntualización; la motilla del Azuer no se sitúa en el acuífero 23 propiamente dicho, sino en el acuífero aluvial del Azuer, de escasa porosidad y permeabilidad y que se extiende por todo su valle. Este río, por las sucesivas avenidas, fué encajándose en el terreno y extendió una capa de arcillas bastante impermeable sobre las capas inferiores del acuífero. Me temo que los antiguos, apenas con las manos y las herramientas que usaran, no podían ni imaginar lo que se escondía bajo sus pies y el pozo de la motilla no era más que un intento desesperado de encontrar agua para la supervivencia cuando la climatología les era adversa y el río sufría estiajes; de otro modo, podrían haber ido a buscarla apenas a 500 metros, por donde discurría el cauce. 
De cualquier forma, los estudios arqueológicos realizados en la motilla y otros lugares de la comarca coinciden en que hace de 2000 a 3000 años el clima era significativamente más húmedo, a tenor de las semillas y los cultivos que se encuentran en estas motillas. Y ello podría haberse debido tanto a un ciclo climático más húmedo, como a la presencia de mucha más vegetación arbórea, (lo que parece ser más consistente). Todos concluyen que el período que hemos dejado tras el pasado 2010 ha debido ser, con diferencia, de los más secos que haya experimentado la zona en la historia. Pero claro, si en cuestión de décadas se talan los bosques, sustituyendo arbolado por cereal; se arrancan los encinares centenarios; se rotura, canaliza y deseca; y finalmente, se extrae el agua del subsuelo hasta rebajar en 40 metros el nivel freático natural, ¿qué es lo que pretendían? Obviamente, lo imposible sería que todo permaneciera igual y no hubiera consecuencias.

----------


## culipardo

> Yo no soy experto, por una parte entiendo que la canalizacion hace que el agua fluya mas rapido hacia las tablas, pero por otra no creo que el acuifero se descargue mas rapido por eso. Quiza en un futuro seria bueno eliminar esa canalizacion pero de momento el agua que sale llena las tablas y alli se para gracias a la presa de Puente Navarro. Esperemos que todo el antiguo cauce se recupere y la Junta de Comunidades se fije en el y haga algo para devolverlo a su estado primitivo. Debo ser el unico que cuando voy por la Tablas me gusta mas pasear por el antiguo cauce e imaginar como debio ser. Ese parque debio llamarse Parque Nacional de los Ojos de Guadiana pero estos desaparecieron demasiado pronto y casi sin dejar rastro.


 No estaría mal,si algún día se recuperasen los Ojos un zona fluvial protegida desde Zuacorta hasta Molemocho. Por soñar... Por cierto que manía tiene alguna gente con eso del agua que se pierde en el mar, como si aguas abajo de Puente Navarro el Guadiana no necesitase aguapor donde va pasando y hasta su desembocadura. Lo peor de todo es que este argumento se lo he escuchado a algunos políticos.

----------


## jason

Atención a las predicciones a 5 días vista. Según casi todos los modelos puede haber de nuevo sucesión de borrascas atlánticas que dejen bastante agua en el oeste, centro y sur peninsular. Ay qué al final va a ser verdad...

----------


## aginesg

> Yo no soy experto, por una parte entiendo que la canalizacion hace que el agua fluya mas rapido hacia las tablas, pero por otra no creo que el acuifero se descargue mas rapido por eso. Quiza en un futuro seria bueno eliminar esa canalizacion pero de momento el agua que sale llena las tablas y alli se para gracias a la presa de Puente Navarro. Esperemos que todo el antiguo cauce se recupere y la Junta de Comunidades se fije en el y haga algo para devolverlo a su estado primitivo. Debo ser el unico que cuando voy por la Tablas me gusta mas pasear por el antiguo cauce e imaginar como debio ser. Ese parque debio llamarse Parque Nacional de los Ojos de Guadiana pero estos desaparecieron demasiado pronto y casi sin dejar rastro.


El hecho que que no este canalizado los rios, las aguas permanecen mas tiempo y penetran con mayor facilidad en el subsuelo independientemente de si llegan o no mas rapido, el agua en el subsuelo aguanta mas tiempo que en superficie, y arbolada mas aún. Me parece una propuesta sensata para esta zona que aparezca Ojos del Guadiana en el nombre del parque, aunque se debe de avanzar mucho en las expropiaciones para generar naturaleza viva en el preparque, para liberarla de cultivos y obligaciones que quizas existan, para mantener el canal con el fin de que no se desborde, etc. Y los cultivos en el mismo cauce, es haber perdido mucho terreno en las gestiones administrativas de terrenos cultivados en el mismo rio, ahora va a costar factura, si es que se quiere arreglar esta decadencia de los organos responsables de llevar a cabo la recuperacion del alto Guadiana. 
Estoy convencido que si los ojos actuasen de manera como antiguamente, algunos cultivos del preparque tendrian que desaparecer de esta zona, el agua acumulada junto con el Azuer debe un buen rio. Como parque no lo veo, a conforme actualmente está, pero si podria haber sido con un poco de mimo. Entiendo que Daimiel deberia de desaparecer del nombre del parque. El daño que le ha producido y le esta produciendo, no tiene nombre...
A mi me ocurre lo mismo los paseos por el preparque me parecen diferentes a los de las tablas, no tienen nada que ver. Las tablas tienen su encanto, pero el preparque me hace imaginar si estuviera arbolado y sin el canal, ¿como seria?. Solo estoy recuperando la rivera del Guadiana que  creo que nos pertenece a todos.




> No estaría mal, si algún día se recuperasen los Ojos un zona fluvial protegida desde Zuacorta hasta Molemocho. Por soñar... Por cierto que manía tiene alguna gente con eso del agua que se pierde en el mar, como si aguas abajo de Puente Navarro el Guadiana no necesitase aguapor donde va pasando y hasta su desembocadura. Lo peor de todo es que este argumento se lo he escuchado a algunos políticos.


por ganar votos de agrícultores que no sea ...., el agua debe de fluir y crear ecosistema. El Guadiana en general ha estado seco hasta el rio Bullaque, no hay vida cuando deberia de ocurrir lo contrario. La sociedad por defecto, deberia de proteger estos lugares y no estar obligada a cuidarlos, hay una gran diferencia.

----------


## Dany86

Buenas tardes. Os traigo noticias frescas.... Un saludo a tod@s.

http://www.latribunadeciudadreal.es/...54FFC0064C28C8

----------


## sergi1907

Excelentes noticias.

Si acompañan las lluvias y hay un consumo controlado seguramente siga bajando la cifra.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## jason

Una pregunta: ¿se sabe el histórico de agua derivada desde el Tajo a las tablas?

----------


## albertillovernel

> Una pregunta: ¿se sabe el histórico de agua derivada desde el Tajo a las tablas?


Creo que se han autorizado 3 derivaciones de 20 Hm3, y una última por la tubería de no-se-sabe-para-que-servirá-ahora, presentada como la salvación del parque y que no llegó a los 0,5 Hm3. 
De las anteriores, realizadas por el cauce del Gigüela, la mayor parte se perdió en el trayecto, otra parte fué derivada a las lagunas del Gigüela... Los rendimientos variaron entre un mediocre 50% (llegaron 10 Hm3), y un pírrico 5%, en el penúltimo. Vamos, que un trasvase de urgencia y no hacer nada viene a ser poco más o menos; sólo podría funcionar desde Peñarroya, -si hubiese agua y no se considerase privativa de según quienes-.

----------


## jason

Muchas gracias Albertillo. Con todo el ruído que ha habido con este tema y son sólo 60 Hm3 lo que se ha trasvasado en toda la historia...

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola a todos, para los seguidores esporadicos de esta pagina decir, que desde que tenemos datos del SAIH, estamos en maximos historicos.
Con Peñarroya soltando, Vallehermoso soltando por desagues (y al 100%), y por fin algo de agua en el aforo de Villarrubia (poco pero ya ha empezado), ojala estos maximos los recordemos de aqui a nada como el comienzo .....

Alcazar


Daimiel


Puente Navarro, a 35 cms de empezar a soltar agua por encima de compuertas.

Estoy encantado con el foro y la gente que lo "habita", lo que sabeis....., y compartis con nosotros, gracias.

Un saludo

----------


## daimieleño

Simplemente como curiosidad os dejo la situación de Griñón en Diciembre de 2010, y la situacion en Griñón tambien a primeros de Noviembre de este año.

Si bien a finales del año pasado nos sorprendiamos de la aparicion de agua, en un griñon seco casi en navidades, este noviembre disfrutamos de un griñon repleto de agua, con agua brotando. A la vista esta.. os dejo los videos.

*16 DICIEMBRE 2010 - MOLINO DE GRIÑON*


*09 NOVIEMBRE 2011- MOLINO DE GRIÑON*

----------


## albertillovernel

Excelentes noticias, saihguadiana. Esta misma tarde me han comentado familiares que el Gigüela pasa seco por Arenas, así que el agua que aparece en el aforo de Villarrubia... realmente es curioso, ha habido un hilo de agua que no se ha secado en todo el verano y anda fluctuando levemente tras estas primeras lluvias.
En cuanto a la zona del preparque, noticias curiosas: en el antiguo cauce del río en la zona de "el Nuevo" (la madre vieja, quiero decir) han aparecido charcos inconexos que no pueden tener su origen en la circulación superficial (de hecho, no se aprecia corriente por el cauce artificial), señal bastante probable de que el acuífero está empezando a brotar cada vez más arriba. En Griñón, más de lo mismo: cada vez aumenta más el nivel y se nota el discurrir del agua bajo el puente (podría afirmar que el caudal va camino de ser de 1m3/s ya) y en Molemocho, la lámina de agua que se vierte va tomando dimensiones muy respetables.

Para finalizar, una _carta abierta_, a quienes siguen arando la zona de inundación del preparque, que más de uno debería empezar a tomarse en serio (y en unos meses, los arrendatarios de las lagunas daimieleñas también tendrán que planteárselo:
 Por favor, señores agricultores: dejen de luchar contra lo inevitable. Esas tierras nunca les han pertenecido ni lo harán, por más que tengan un papel oficial con membrete de otro régimen donde diga lo contrario. Es un gasto inútil de gasóleo y carece de toda lógica empeñarse en seguir arándolas; el río las reclamó para sí en 2010 y ahora en 2011, lo va a hacer el acuífero de forma más permanente. Ustedes mismos, pero luego no vayan con el cuento de las idemnizaciones por inundación...
Saludos!

Zona antes de llegar a "el Nuevo" (madre vieja), comienza a brotar agua en las zonas más bajas (observar el cauce artificial al fondo, marcado por la linea de arboleda):


Puente de "el Nuevo", vista aguas arriba (probablemente el agua del Azuer tenga continuidad hasta aquí, pero no se aprecia que pase bajo el puente en superficie:


Puente de "el Nuevo", vista aguas abajo:


Molino de Molemocho, caudal entrante a las Tablas:

----------


## HENR

Efectivamente el Giguela ha estado todo el verano con un hilillo de agua a la altura de Villarrubia. A ver si este finde, lo recorro para ver de donde sale este agua.
Tambien os adjunto un par de fotos de la torre de Prado Ancho (en las Tablas) y otra más del nivel en Puente Navarro. Todas las fotos son del miercoles 9 de Noviembre.

----------


## hispano

Hola buenas. Recorri hace poco el cigüela y el agua brota a un par de kilometros de Arenas de San Juan hacia Villarrubia de los Ojos. Es curioso que aun siga llevando agua por Villarrubia, ya que lleva todo el verano seco por Villarta y Arenas.

Alguien sabe porque la web aguasalcazar ya no actualiza las mediciones del pozo desde Junio?

Saludos a todos y esperemos que la lluvia no tarde en llegar.

P.D. SaihGuadiana podrias decir a que metros sobre nivel del mar tienen la boca los pozos de los que nos ofreces los datos?

Y las lagunas de Daimiel se sabe cuanto falta para que comienze a brotar agua?

Gracias por adelantado

----------


## jason

> Recorri hace poco el cigüela y el agua brota a un par de kilometros de Arenas de San Juan hacia Villarrubia de los Ojos


Pues esto es nuevo eh.

Nos hemos centrado en el cauce del Guadiana/Azuer y a lo mejor está saliendo desde antes por el del Gigüela. Aunque históricamente no hay nada que nos diga que en ese cauce hubiese ojos que manasen con este nivel en el acuífero...

----------


## Luján

> Hola buenas. Recorri hace poco el cigüela y el agua brota a un par de kilometros de Arenas de San Juan hacia Villarrubia de los Ojos. Es curioso que aun siga llevando agua por Villarrubia, ya que lleva todo el verano seco por Villarta y Arenas.
> 
> Alguien sabe porque la web aguasalcazar ya no actualiza las mediciones del pozo desde Junio?
> 
> Saludos a todos y esperemos que la lluvia no tarde en llegar.
> 
> *P.D. SaihGuadiana podrias decir a que metros sobre nivel del mar tienen la boca los pozos de los que nos ofreces los datos?*
> 
> Y las lagunas de Daimiel se sabe cuanto falta para que comienze a brotar agua?
> ...


Si te repasas el hilo verás que ya lo comentó. Si no, usa el buscador del foro.

----------


## DonQuijote

En Villarrubia tambien hay zonas del cauce a 608 msn o sea la misma altura del molino El Nuevo donde parece que empieza la inundacion del Guadiana. No se porque decis que en Villarrubia no hay ojos, solo mirad el nombre del pueblo jeje.
En Alcazar parece que estan de cambios politicos, esperemos que dentro de poco vuelvan a publicar los datos del nivel del pozo de Las Perdigueras.

----------


## Dany86

Buenas tardes. Ante la espera de las lluvias de principios y finales de la semana que viene (esperemos que sean generosas por nuestra zona), os adjunto una noticia que acabo de ver ahora sobre la ampliación de la superficie de las Lagunas de Ruidera por parte del MARM. Un saludo.

http://www.latribunadeciudadreal.es/...F314A576033100

----------


## jacinto blanco del rio

la noticia es propia de un territorio gobernado de forma remota .

los habitantes se enteran de lo que ha proyectado el ministro por la prensa .

recuerda el feudalismo .

la gente no pinta nada .

----------


## jacinto blanco del rio

a albertillovernel :

propongo dedicar el 30 % de las ganancias del aeropuerto que pusieron donde no habia pajaros , a expropiar cauces .

o le pedimos a los mercados dinerillo para dejar de producir frutos y vivir del turista accidental .

es que la cosa esta un poco arruinadilla , sabes .

----------


## perdiguera

> la noticia es propia de un territorio gobernado de forma remota .
> 
> los habitantes se enteran de lo que ha proyectado el ministro por la prensa .
> 
> recuerda el feudalismo .
> 
> la gente no pinta nada .


Vamos, con mando a distancia.
Y la radio y la televisión y por internet etc.
Pero sin derecho de pernada.
Ni tampoco esculpe nada.
Acaso volvemos a las andadas? Casimiro, Alejo, Higonio o
Amanda

----------


## ben-amar

Higinio, era Higinio.
Ya veremos como se desarrolla el tema

----------


## Dany86

Por favor, limitémonos a debatir sobre la situación actual del acuífero sin mezclar con temas políticos. La situación es la que hay, por desgracia, nos guste o no nos guste.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Por favor, limitémonos a debatir sobre la situación actual del acuífero sin mezclar con temas políticos. La situación es la que hay, por desgracia, nos guste o no nos guste.


Da igual, no le eches cuenta eso se quita de en medio rápido.
Lo que hay que hacer es no echarle cuenta, y ya se cansará...

----------


## albertillovernel

Entiendo que el hablar de la situación actual y la desastrosa gestión agrícola de la zona pueda levantar ampollas entre algunos. Sin embargo, el acuífero se sigue llenando y el antiguo cauce se verá inundado, pese a quien le pese; la naturaleza no entiende de economía ni falta que le hace, y quien priorice economía sobre la naturaleza más tarde o más temprano tendrá que asumir las nefastas consecuencias. 
Lo que no tiene lógica es seguir intentando cultivar lo que el agua cubrirá en cuestión de semanas o meses. Y en las riberas de los ríos y en los fondos de las lagunas no está la diferencia entre la miseria y la prosperidad, precisamente. Lo dice muy bien el paisano José Mota. Es el "ansia viva", nada mas. Los ríos vivos dan mucha más riqueza tanto paisajística como económica que usados para el cultivo, pero parece que algunos nunca lo comprenderán y seguiremos tropezando con la misma piedra una y otra vez, como los últimos 60 años.
Saludos.

----------


## Dany86

Os pongo un fragmento de las Relaciones topográficas de Felipe II, de 1575 (referidas a la localidad de Villarrubia de los Ojos):
"En cuanto al veinte y tres capítulos dixeron que esta villa es muy abundosa en aguas dulces y salobres e que por la mayor parte todos los vecinos beben de los pozos que tienen en sus casas y que encima desta villa hay una fuente abundante de agua donde estan los guartos que llegan a esta villa, e que desta fuente aunque es agua dulce no se bebe sino que solamente se goza della cara regar los huertos e labar los paños e que una legua desta villa donde dicen Renales hay dos fuentes la una junta a las huertas de Reñales y la otra más arriba hacia la sierra que se dice la Nogueruela en las cuales se riegan las huertas de Reñales e beben los ganados y donde dicen san Serbante hay otra fuente y en el Alcocer hay otra fuente, y otra que se dice la fuente de Santa María que esta en la ribera y otra que se dice la fuente las Pozas y otra que se dice el Ojo desta villa y otra que se dice el Ojo la Morena, e que hay otras muchas fuentes en tal manera que esta villa y su termino estan muy abundantes en agua..."

----------


## Dany86

Por cierto, mirando por encima la de Daimiel... se concentra más en el Guadiana y sus Ojos. Un saludo.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, seguimos con buenas noticias

Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## Dany86

Buenísimas noticias Saihguadiana!! Esperemos que sigan las lluvias y a ver por donde anda la cota el próximo mayo. Por cierto, ¿alguien sabría en cuanto se podría qedar aproximadamente para el mes de mayo si sigue esta fantástica tendencia de los últimos mese? Y también, ¿cuales serían los puntos del cauce más proclives a manar agua por sus ojos? Un saludo.

----------


## Dany86

Bueno, os pongo como anécdota una recopilación aproximada de lo que ha pasado hasta mayo en el acuífero gracias a los datos aportados por Saihguadiana (refiriéndome a Daimiel):

- Cota de 605.45 aprox. en junio 2011.
- Cota de 603.5 aprox. en septiembre 2011.
- Cota de 605.65 aprox. en noviembre 2011.

Yo creo, que de seguir la tendencia en Daimiel de subida unos 10 cms semanales, la subida del acuífero para mayo estaría rondando la cota de los 608 (unos dos metros y medio de subida). Cruzemos los dedos para que se cumpla o quien sabe, nos de una alegría la naturaleza y nos sorprenda...

----------


## albertillovernel

Esto se acelera! 25 cm de subida semanal en Alcázar, 17 en Daimiel... lo que indica que si arriba hay más recarga, abajo tiene un potencial de subida aún mayor. A este ritmo (el que imponen unas precipitaciones nada excepcionales, por el momento) en primavera florecerá otra cosa distinta a la cebada en las lagunas daimieleñas. Y si llueve con ganas, el acuífero reventará por sus cientos de fuentes y surgencias. Será histórico, en cualquier caso.

Saludos!

----------


## REEGE

Todo hace indicar, que si tenemos un otoño/invierno normalito... Seremos testigos de un renacer historicó!! Creo que todos veremos manar esos ojos y tendremos que anotar una próxima fecha que jamás olvidaremos!! El foro quiere fotos y quiere que todos los que estáis cerca de la zona caliente nos informeis mucho y bien...
Gracias por todo el trabajo que hacéis, comentarios, gráficos, artículos... todo vale para éste Acuífero 23 que obra milagros!!!!!!!

----------


## DonQuijote

Pero los ojos ya estan manando, yo he visto en la tele como sale el agua de la tierra. Cuando estuve en Griñon solo vi la corriente de agua que pasa por el cauce artificial pero es ya muy bonito ver la zona inundada de agua y rodeada de carrizos, como debio ser en un principio. Os pongo fotos del dia 30 de octubre, ahora habra mas agua aun.

----------


## Comizo

Están brotando tímidamente algunas surgencias. Pero me acaba de llamar un amigo que ha pasado por la carretera en donde estaban los ojos originales, y están arados o sembrados, no ha sabido decirme, trabajados en cualquier caso.

La duda es si la mano del hombre y la máquina no habrá destruído esas surgencias para siempre.

----------


## DonQuijote

Efectivamente los ojos mas altos, como el de Mari Lopez del cual podeis ver su localizacion aproximada en la imagen, esta arado. Este ojo se encuentra a unos 618 msn. Ahora mismo estan manando los ojos de la zona de Griñon a unos 608 msn, timidamente si, pero el caudal que atraviesa Molemocho ya es bastante considerable. Me pregunto si el Azuer habra llegado ya a la zona inundada del preparque.

----------


## Comizo

Efectivamente, esa es la zona, muy emblemática por lo que fué y por la enorme transformación que ha sufrido

 La enorme duda que tengo es si entre la destrucción del lecho por la maquinaria, el encauzamiento artificial, que hace que la cota de salida sea más baja, la extracción brutal de turba, etc..., sea posible recuperar los ojos aproximadamente como eran.

 Yo creo que si no se consigue recuperar el de Mari López no se puede estar satisfecho.

----------


## Dany86

Buenas tardes. Estoy realizando un trabajo de historia local de Villarrubia de los Ojos y zonas limítrofes, y he consultado algunos mapas desde 1888 hasta la actualidad, y me parece anécdotico las cotas que tenían puesto a algunos enclaves naturales, de vital importancia para nosotros en la actualidad. Mas o menos, os pongo una aproximación:
-Laguna de la Albuera: cota de 607 m.
-Laguna de Navaseca: cota de 612 m.
- Cota de 610 m. en el cauce del Ciguela desde el puente del Conde hasta el puente de la carretera Villarrubia de los Ojos/Daimiel.
- Ojos situados al margen derecho del Ciguela, dirigiendonos hacia Daimiel (me refiero mas o menos a los 2 km situados en el margen derecho en el que se encuentran la mayoría de los Ojos): cota en torno a 610-618 m.

Un saludo.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, actualizacion, si podeis pasaros por el embalse de Peñarroya, precioso, soltando mucha agua para el acuifero.(5 cms sobre labios fijos)

Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Que sigan subiendo.

Impresionante lo que puede hacer la naturaleza.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias saihguadiana por los datos que son para alegrarse enormemente.
De ellos se pueden extraer varias lecturas:
-Sigue existiendo un gradiente importante entre Alcazar y Daimiel, lo que asegura un flujo duradero de agua hacia la zona de los Ojos.
-Se sigue extrayendo agua de los pozos, esas bajadas de nivel sobre las 22:00 horas lo refleja. ¿Se sigue regando? parece que no sea época para ello y más tras las lluvias recientes que ha habido, salvo que existan cultivos bajo plástico o invernaderos, cosa que desconozco, no se debería regar ahora.
-Las curvas son realmente paralelas, del 16 al 20/11 fuerte subida y luego del 20 al 23 también subida pero ésta un poco más débil. Parece indicarnos que en los primeros días hubo un episodio de lluvias, lo desconozco, por la zona y que luego cesó tomando los niveles, un ritmo de crecimiento más pausado, como si correspondiera sólo a la diferencia de gradiente.
Un saludo.

----------


## albertillovernel

> -Se sigue extrayendo agua de los pozos, esas bajadas de nivel sobre las 22:00 horas lo refleja. ¿Se sigue regando? parece que no sea época para ello y más tras las lluvias recientes que ha habido, salvo que existan cultivos bajo plástico o invernaderos, cosa que desconozco, no se debería regar ahora.
> -Las curvas son realmente paralelas, del 16 al 20/11 fuerte subida y luego del 20 al 23 también subida pero ésta un poco más débil. Parece indicarnos que en los primeros días hubo un episodio de lluvias, lo desconozco, por la zona y que luego cesó tomando los niveles, un ritmo de crecimiento más pausado, como si correspondiera sólo a la diferencia de gradiente.


Puf... no creo que se siga regando a día de hoy, a menos que sea cosa puntual. Creo más bien que al estar muchos de los pozos abiertos al aire, influyen otras variables, como la presión atmosférica cambiante, o incluso  las mareas (que no debe ser desdeñable en una masa de unos cuantos miles de millones de toneladas de agua, aunque esté parcialmente confinada o precisamente por eso). 
Que yo haya visto, los invernaderos son muy puntuales en la Mancha, y salvo las posibles extracciones de alguna finca -que no serán para regar actualmente, porque el suelo anda ya bastante saturado de humedad-, las variaciones se deberían más a los motivos que expuse antes. Creo también que cualquier ondulación de la superficie del líquido es descartable debida a la escasa porosidad y a lo progresivo de extracciones y recargas. 

En cuanto a la influencia de los episodios de lluvia, podría ser que actúen de dos formas complementarias: una primera, inmediata -en horas o días-, por infiltración somera en las inmediaciones del pozo de medición, que encontraría rápidamente el nivel freático a través del propio sondeo; y otra más lenta, que se manifestaría a través de los gradientes propios del acuífero (a lo largo de semanas para la infiltración de superficie->freática ó de meses para equilibrado desde zonas orográficamente más elevadas, este es el caso Alcázar->Daimiel). Es probable que cada una tenga su reflejo particular, y la subida sea la suma de todas ellas. 
Así mismo, deberíamos considerar que el efecto de miles de pozos también pueda influir en la recarga del acuífero; por ejemplo, facilitando el llenado de las capas profundas de forma más rápida.

Nota: En la gráfica he igualado la escala vertical de ambas tendencias (aunque la de Daimiel se encontraría bastante más abajo); observad cómo los picos son prácticamente parejos en Alcázar y Daimiel, salvo excepciones. Lo que los provoca debe estar afectando a ambos lugares al mismo tiempo, y sólo se me ocurren 2 cosas que puedan hacerlo; las que mencioné arriba.

Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Si puedo, iré la semana que viene a Tomelloso y debo visitarlo, no??
Lo de éste embalse es impresionante!!!
Ah, y que decís de las lluvias por la zona del Acuífero??
Por la zona sur de Ciudad Real, éstos dos días de lluvia nos han aportado unos 12 mm.
Saludos.

----------


## jason

Pues las lluvias en la zona de La Mancha, en noviembre, han sido unas de las más altas de las que se tienen datos (zona de Pedro Muñoz) y hoy he estado en el Campo de MOntiel y , aparte de que me ha caído una buena, casi todos los arroyos iban con agua y el suelo se veía bastante saturado. Así que no me extraña que el pantano de Peñarroya suelte más agua y lo mismo el de Vallehermoso.

Por Arenas el Gigüela sigue sin llevar agua (¿siguen abiertos los pozos de captación?), el Azuer por Daimiel ha subido bastante en las últimas semanas. 

Todo parece indicar que este comienzo de año hidrológico le va a dar un nuevo empujoncito al acuífero. Lo único malo: a corto plazo se acaban las lluvias, vienen las nieblas (con sus buenas tardes para pasear) y el frío frío sigue sin llegar. Esperemos que a 10 días vista vuelvan las lluvias.

¡¡¡¡Un poquito más!!!!

----------


## albertillovernel

Este es el primer año que no importa demasiado si el Gigüela llega a las Tablas o no... Su otro afluente parece haber recuperado la vida y, con la ayuda de pequeñas surgencias del acuífero, parece que será capaz de mantener la inundación del parque en cualquier circunstancia. Sin embargo, es extraño, ¿no creeis? Ha llovido bastante este último mes, por Saelices y Quintanar el Gigüela lleva agua, el tímido aporte del Záncara -que este verano no ha dejado de correr- se le sigue sumando... pero a su paso por Arenas, sigue desaparecido. Al menos tenemos la constancia de que cada día un volumen de agua procedente de Peñarroya que estará entre 0,2 y 0,6 Hm3 (dependiendo de la variable del SAIH que cojamos, este año son demasiado dispares y no me fío de ninguna) se infiltra íntegramente al acuífero entre Alcázar y Alameda de Cervera, y eso es futuro.

----------


## jason

Sí, por eso preguntaba por los pozos de captación. Me parece extrañísimo que a estas alturas y viendo como ha reaccionado el acuífero el Guadiana Alto todavía esté por donde está.

Y lo que tú dices del Gigüela también es extraño. Por la sierra de Altomira ha llovido, igual que por la zona por donde discurre éste y el Záncara. Parece raro que no hayan llegado a ALcázar...

----------


## DonQuijote

Los picos de los graficos de SAIHGuadiana si que pueden ser debidos a las mareas pues algunos dias se ven claramente 2 picos y las mareas son cada 12 horas.

----------


## aginesg

Hola, 
La grafica que ha montado Alberto, es bastante clara para poder dedudir que es un efecto en ambos puntos geograficos es por igual. Y lo que se pueden empezar a confirmar que las mareas es parte del motivo de estas subidas y bajadas, mi pregunta puede estar relacionada, donde va el agua sobrante, ¿puede el agua comprimirse y expandirse ya que el espacio es el mismo (digamos la cuba que lo contiene es la misma)?, este punto puede haber alguno que la pueda responder de un modo cientifico. 
Tambien la presion admosferica tambien es un punto a valorar aunque aun habria que demostrar que cuando hay borrascas tiene de subir y cuando hace buen tiempo tiende a bajar. 

Por otra parte estando en el punto que estamos me gustaria saber, es como va la humedad que aparecio el pasado año antes de llegar a Zuacorta, esta claro que debe de haber vuelto a aparecer, los niveles del acuifero son mayores que cuanto aparecio, en medio metro por encima.  

Y un punto mas que aun he visto que se haya comentado, es que siempre he visto el acuifero por debajo, tal y como son las Lagunas de Ruidera, en forma de lagunas y que por tanto la laguna que hay por debajo de  Zuacorta, estaria a mayor altura que en la Maquina o Griñon, el pozo de Daimiel indica que la altura es superior a todas las mediones que llevamos con SaihGuadiana, de hecho he revisado las graficas del estudio de surgencias y hay metro y medio en la Laguna de Albuera menos que en el cauce del Guadiana. Esto indicaria que podemos decir que puede haber 1,5 metros mas en Zuacorta que en Griñon. 
Ahi estan los comentarios que pueden ser o no ciertos, pero creo que tiene cierta logica.

Saludos foro.

----------


## DonQuijote

El agua ni se comprime ni se expande pero por influencia de la Luna y el Sol si que puede aparecer una especie de joroba que es lo que se denomina marea. Nos tenemos que imaginar que esa joroba va siguiendo a la Luna con cierto retraso. Si es cierto que la causa de las variaciones son las mareas significaria que el agua en el acuifero tiene mucha facilidad para moverse.

----------


## Luján

En cuanto a la marea astronómica, es posible ¿por qué no? En Canarias las mareas son de unos 2m de altura en un entorno libre. Los milímetros que varía el acuífero son posibles. En cuanto a dónde va el agua, es fácil. Es una onda que se desplaza de este a oeste y una onda (ideal) no conlleva movimiento de masa.

A ver si me acuerdo y miro el anuario de mareas para ver las horas a las que las mareas son mayores en los puertos de Sevilla y Bilbao u otros, para calcular cuándo tocaría por la zona.

En cuanto a la marea meteorológica, con una gran baja presión el nivel del agua libre sube unos pocos centímetros, así que en un acuífero será inapreciable.


Ah, y el agua es compresible. Muy poco, pero lo es. Su mayor densidad se encuentra a unos 3.8ºC

----------


## hispano

Hola buenas noches. Comienza a esclarecerse un poco la situación del Cigüela ya que el rio ya llega practicamente a Arenas de San Juan. Ha avanzado aproximadamente 400-500 metros en los ultimos 3 ó 4 dias.
Seguramente en una semana o poco más llegara a las surgencias que hay entre Arenas y Villarrubia, las cuales ya comente la semana pasada.

Ojala y siga lloviendo y podamos ver algo parecido al paraiso que debio ser la zona de los Ojos en todo su explendor. 

A cantar todos en la ducha!!  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> En cuanto a la marea astronómica, es posible ¿por qué no? En Canarias las mareas son de unos 2m de altura en un entorno libre. Los milímetros que varía el acuífero son posibles. En cuanto a dónde va el agua, es fácil. Es una onda que se desplaza de este a oeste y una onda (ideal) no conlleva movimiento de masa.
> 
> A ver si me acuerdo y miro el anuario de mareas para ver las horas a las que las mareas son mayores en los puertos de Sevilla y Bilbao u otros, para calcular cuándo tocaría por la zona.
> 
> En cuanto a la marea meteorológica, con una gran baja presión el nivel del agua libre sube unos pocos centímetros, así que en un acuífero será inapreciable.
> 
> 
> Ah, y el agua es compresible. Muy poco, pero lo es. Su mayor densidad se encuentra a unos 3.8ºC


Haciendo un repaso rápido de las mareas peninsulares, parece que las mareas altas en esa zona deberían notarse a eso de la una y pico de la mañana y de la tarde.

----------


## Dany86

Os traigo nuevas noticias:

http://www.latribunadeciudadreal.es/...7360BBD5317ED1


1 abrazo...

----------


## Azuer

Interesante... muy interesante este debate acerca de las posibles causas de esas oscilaciones de nivel rítmicas, sobre todo para un profano en la materia como yo que os lee desde la más absoluta ignorancia. Lo único que os puedo decir es que, por mi trabajo, recorro la Mancha de punta a punta todos los días (Toledo, Cuenca, Albacete y Ciudad Real) y os puedo asegurar que hace muchas semanas que no se riega, al menos de manera significativa. 

Lo que es innegable es la evidencia que aportan los datos que habéis expuesto, aunque me extraña mucho que este hecho haya pasado desapercibido hasta ahora ¿seguro que no hay estudios al respecto?¿no hay ninguna publicación científica que trate de la posible influencia de las mareas sobre las masas de agua subterráneas?. A priori no parece una idea descabellada.

Os sigo con auténtico interés. A ver si podemos llegar a alguna conclusión válida  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## culipardo

Estaba claro que al nuevo gobierno regional no le gusta nada el Plan especial del alto Guadiana, es curioso alguno de los argumentos que utilizan para manifestar su oposición: *lesiona los intereses de Castilla La Mancha*,¿intereses de quien? *infravalora los recursos disponibles* que yo sepa el acuífero aun tiene déficit de agua!! ó *disminuye una asignación de regadíos, por sí bastante ajustada* Asignación bastante ajustada???

----------


## culipardo

Este es el enlace por si queréis ver la noticia completa:

http://www.latribunadeciudadreal.es/...4138C2FFAD3781

----------


## albertillovernel

Si de algo peca el PEAG es de ser excesivamente blando en las concesiones hídricas, de considerar que los insumos de agua se mantendrían constantes durante el tiempo sin cuantificar los efectos del calentamiento global, y de un "dejar hacer" por parte del anterior gobierno regional en los temas espinosos (deslindes, DPH, reducción progresiva de dotación para el riego, reforestación de parcelas no cultivadas...) 
Ahora tras el doble cambio de color político, veremos hacia donde avanzamos (o retrocedemos). Tiene que venir mucha agua del cielo para que, tal como pintan bastos, el PEAG no se convierta en papel (higiénico) mojado. Si no sucede, es porque Bruselas aún podría dar un toque y sancionar por incumplimiento de los compromisos medioambientales firmados, pero por lo que se ve...esta consejera es de las que en su día estaba a favor del "agua para el campo y no para los patos". Es triste que gente con poca formación y ninguna sensibilización medioambiental sea la que rige los destinos del medio natural impunemente. La única acción efectiva, en caso de derogarse o dejar sin efecto el PEAG, es el recurso ante Bruselas, y eso llegaría demasiado tarde.

----------


## jason

Es increíble la falta de vista de algunos políticos... Qué pena.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, Alcazar 612 msnm, no he podido resistirme a la actualizacion.

Alcazar


Daimiel


Un saludo

----------


## DonQuijote

Pues si esto hay que celebrarlo. ¿Y a cuanto esta el agua de la superficie del pozo? A VER SI SE VA A SALIR!! :Smile:

----------


## DonQuijote

> Buenas noches:
> Tal como os dije, he estado "fotoshopeando" las gráficas que el compañero Saihguadiana tuvo a bien proporcionarnos, lo primero para hacer unos cálculos yo mismo y en segundo lugar, para ilustraros mis conclusiones, que por amplias creo que tampoco son ningún ejercicio de adivinación.
> 
> Como comenté, es muy chocante el comportamiento estacional de los niveles piezométricos; aunque hay solo 3 años registrados, se repite de forma muy nítida una brutal bajada durante los meses de verano, coincidiendo con el riego. El acuífero tiende a experimentar una subida neta todos los años, llueva mucho o poco, pero esa contribución de todo el año es rápidamente dilapidada en un trimestre de verano. La diferencia entre las entradas y lo que se riega, conforma el balance hídrico anual.
> Este balance se retroalimenta, porque un año seco, en lugar de implicar una menor siembra de cultivos exigentes en agua, conlleva la misma actuación y por tanto una mayor extracción de agua, para compensar no sólo la falta de lluvia sino la situación de aridez del suelo. No hay, por tanto, ninguna adaptación a la climatología de una parte considerable de agricultores de la zona. (_"Si no llueve, siembro y riego, y si llueve, también..."_). 
> De igual modo, un año húmedo condiciona que el terreno esté muy saturado de agua y los riegos se limitan, no ya por ecología o ahorro, sino porque son contraproducentes para los cultivos. Se riega menos y por ende, se infiltra mucho más.
> 
> Ahora, mi pregunta: *¿qué pasaría si el riego estuviera escrupulosamente controlado a la tasa de regeneración del acuífero?* (no prohibido, sino regulado; es decir, que se pudiera extraer siempre por debajo de la tasa de subida del nivel freático, lo cual sería una situación ideal... que ya es sacar agua, posiblemente rondando los 200 Hm³ que intenta conseguir la CHG). Pues bien, en la segunda imagen podeis ver la diferencia; el nivel estaría casi 8 metros* por encima del actual tras sólo 3 años... ni que decir tiene que si esto continuara en el tiempo en pocos años el nivel freático alcanzaría la cota de los Ojos, aunque vinieran muy mal dadas como en 2009.
> 
> ...


Te quedaste corto Albertillo, ¿recuerdas? Calculaste 611 msn como maximo este año y la Naturaleza ya va por delante.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Te quedaste corto Albertillo, ¿recuerdas? Calculaste 611 msn como maximo este año y la Naturaleza ya va por delante.


Jajajaja! La verdad es que aquella predicción no tenía riesgo ninguno...era como decir que mi caballo entraría entre el primero y el útimo de la carrera, como finalmente ha sido. A nivel premonitorio, dije que estaría más cerca de los 610 que de los 600 en Daimiel, y también en esas estamos; actualmente en 606 y subiendo a razón de 10 cm semanales sin apenas lluvia, llegaremos a 1 de enero de 2012 rondando los 606,5 como mínimo. Era incluso más optimista, pero la caída en verano fue más pronunciada de lo que creía tras casi 5 meses sin llover. Podemos felicitarnos porque aún continúa la tendencia ascendente (menos marcada que los otoños anteriores, pero no cesa) y que sólo faltan unos 10-12 metros para alcanzar el nivel de los Ojos.

Ahora, viéndolo 10 meses después, los Ojos no han brotado (aunque sí algunos ojillos en la zona de la Peñuela y Griñón), las Tablas efectivamente se han mantenido encharcadas y vuelven a llenarse sin casi aporte fluvial; y en cuanto a las lagunas, quizá pecara de exceso de optimismo, pero faltan 3 ó 4 meses para verlas brotar; no será este año, desde luego. Creo, no obstante, que tal hecho sucederá independientemente de lo meteorológico, -si bien sólo unas lluvias generosas durante el próximo invierno garantizarían que perduren más allá de Mayo, cuando la subida de nivel del acuífero tiende a invertirse-. ¿alguna apuesta más?

_Os dejo aquí la proyección de tendencias para 2011 que hice en enero, con los datos recogidos hasta la fecha y los esperables hasta final de año._


Otra noticia: los presentes días de altas presiones y cielos despejados hacen que "llueva". Sí, y de forma generalizada aunque muy escasa, ya que las nieblas que se forman empapan la superficie tanto del terreno como la vegetación. Los pluviómetros dan una medida de entre 0,1 y 0,2 litros diarios de agua por m2, -lo que no es descabellado-, y el suelo se va humedeciendo y saturando de humedad. No afecta en nada al acuífero ni a los ríos, pero da una medida errónea.
Saludos!

----------


## jason

Bueno, hoy he hecho una pequeña ruta y os cuento lo que he visto: el agua todavía no llega a la carretera Alcázar-Manzanares. Por Argamasilla el caudal es considerable. El Azuer por Daimiel se mantiene bastante . Y lo más curioso: el Pellejero (creo que transcurre en parte por el 23), que como sabéis, es un arroyo que nace en la sierra de Moral y que puede pasar años sin que lleve agua. Estos dos últimos ha llevado durante bastantes meses. Pues bien, el que lo conozca sabe que cuando llega a la carretera Bolaños-Torralba el cauce casi desaparece, de hecho en algunos mapas viene como si el arroyo desapareciese y volviese a surgir unos metros más allá. Hoy el encharcamiento, no sé si corría, llegaba casi hasta el punto en el que el cauce se difumina. Me ha parecido espectacular ya que es un cauce al que le cuesta muchísimo coger agua pero es que ya casi en Bolaños, justo en su depuradora (un lugar que suele oler muy mal), llevaba mucha agua, casi como estos años antes del verano.

Pues eso, una noticia más.

----------


## hispano

> Bueno, hoy he hecho una pequeña ruta y os cuento lo que he visto: el agua todavía no llega a la carretera Alcázar-Manzanares. Por Argamasilla el caudal es considerable. El Azuer por Daimiel se mantiene bastante . Y lo más curioso: el Pellejero (creo que transcurre en parte por el 23), que como sabéis, es un arroyo que nace en la sierra de Moral y que puede pasar años sin que lleve agua. Estos dos últimos ha llevado durante bastantes meses. Pues bien, el que lo conozca sabe que cuando llega a la carretera Bolaños-Torralba el cauce casi desaparece, de hecho en algunos mapas viene como si el arroyo desapareciese y volviese a surgir unos metros más allá. Hoy el encharcamiento, no sé si corría, llegaba casi hasta el punto en el que el cauce se difumina. Me ha parecido espectacular ya que es un cauce al que le cuesta muchísimo coger agua pero es que ya casi en Bolaños, justo en su depuradora (un lugar que suele oler muy mal), llevaba mucha agua, casi como estos años antes del verano.
> 
> Pues eso, una noticia más.



Te refieres a que el agua que sale de Peñarroya aún no llega a la carretera Alcázar-Manzanares?

Pues entonces no entiendo muy bien de donde puede venir el agua que llega por Arenas de San Juan en la carretera Puerto Lápice-Daimiel. Si ese agua no llega de Peñarroya lo único que se me ocurre es que proceda de la planta solar que hay entre Arenas y Villarta. Estaria bien si alguien lo sabe y lo puede confirmar

----------


## jason

Sí, así es. De todas maneras pasé hace unos días por Arenas y no me pareció ver agua (aunque el brazo que antes suele llevar agua está bastante inundado de carrizo). Puede que sea lo que tú dices de la planta solar...

Lo que sí es seguro es que entre Alcázar y Manzanares ni Guadiana ni Záncara llevan agua.

----------


## No Registrado

Hola

En Villarta lleva agua, por lo que no es de esa planta, puede ser que sea de las termosolares entre Cinco Casas y Villarta, que tienen una tuberia para desaguar que llega al rio unos km antes de llegar a Villarta.

En mi opinion personal viene del desembalse de Peñarrolla.

un saludo a todos

----------


## jason

Creo que hablamos de ríos diferentes :Smile:  A ver si alguien puede confirmar lo de Alcázar-Manzanares y lo de Arenas porque me estáis haciendo dudar...

Juraría que el agua todavía no llega a Alcázar...

----------


## albertillovernel

Por la carretera de Alcázar a Manzanares se cruza sobre el Záncara, que efectivamente puede ir con poco o ningún caudal. Las últimas mediciones del SAIH daban unos 0,015 Hm3/día por Socuéllamos, es decir, el fabuloso caudal de 0,17 m3/s. Viendo lo tortuoso del curso y los numerosos sumideros abiertos en él (además de que el nivel del acuífero por esas zonas debe estar a entre 25 y 30 metros de la superficie) de seguro que su caudal se pierde íntegro.
Otro tanto sigue pasando con el rebosamiento de Peñarroya; lleva 2 meses y medio rebosando agua, y los 20-35 Hm3 que ha soltado desde entonces han ido íntegramente al acuífero, puesto que por Villarrubia aún no ha llegado ni una gota. Sin ser lo deseable, indica que el acuífero se sigue nutriendo de los ríos y proseguirá su ascenso. Me gustaría conocer el nivel actual del pozo de las Perdigueras, pero llevan ya 5 meses sin ponerlo en su web. Me imagino que la subida seguirá batiendo records.

----------


## jason

> Por la carretera de Alcázar a Manzanares se cruza sobre el Záncara, que efectivamente puede ir con poco o ningún caudal. Las últimas mediciones del SAIH daban unos 0,015 Hm3/día por Socuéllamos, es decir, el fabuloso caudal de 0,17 m3/s. Viendo lo tortuoso del curso y los numerosos sumideros abiertos en él (además de que el nivel del acuífero por esas zonas debe estar a entre 25 y 30 metros de la superficie) de seguro que su caudal se pierde íntegro.
> Otro tanto sigue pasando con el rebosamiento de Peñarroya; lleva 2 meses y medio rebosando agua, y los 20-35 Hm3 que ha soltado desde entonces han ido íntegramente al acuífero, puesto que por Villarrubia aún no ha llegado ni una gota. Sin ser lo deseable, indica que el acuífero se sigue nutriendo de los ríos y proseguirá su ascenso. Me gustaría conocer el nivel actual del pozo de las Perdigueras, pero llevan ya 5 meses sin ponerlo en su web. Me imagino que la subida seguirá batiendo records.


Pues eso digo yo, que ni el Záncara ni el canal del Guadiana llevan agua entre Alcazar y Manzanares. Por lo que sé, hace una semana el Gigüela tampoco llevaba agua entre ALcazar y Herencia por lo que el agua que han visto Hispano y No registrado en su cauce a su paso por Villarta y Arenas no sé de dónde puede venir...

----------


## saihguadiana

Poco antes de Villarta ,(ctra herencia-5 casas) hay una estacion de aforo, en la confluencia Ciguela-Zancara con Amarguillo, en el SAIH es la CR1-15, esta parada por problemas tecnicos, pero el agua que pasa es Amarguillo (sobre todo), con un poco de la confluencia Ciguela-zancara.
Espero en breve poder poneros las graficas de este punto, (si os parece interesante).

Un saludo

----------


## jason

Claro, Amarguillo. Se me había pasado aunque no creía que llegase "tan lejos"... Pues vendría de lujo Saihguadiana :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DonQuijote

Jeje estos rios manchegos son un misterio, aparecen y desaparecen cuando les place...solo espero que no sea algun desagüe residual.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, ¿os habeis dado cuenta que es el post 1000 ¡¡¡¡??? Para celebrarlo Daimiel, se a querido unir y a subido de los 606 msnm.

Daimiel


Alcazar


Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Y encima hoy está lloviendo algo por la zona... que no pare la fiesta y las lluvias no se olviden de ésta zona, que pronto será NOTICIA en el país. Ya que estoy seguro que pronto el *ACUÍFERO 23* estará en todos nuestros telediarios.
Un saludo chicos y buenas lluvias...

----------


## Azuer

Pues si el Sigpac no está equivocado, de seguir así, no tardaremos mucho tiempo en ver humedades en la Laguna de la Albuera ya que, según ese visor, se encuentra a una cota de 607 m.s.n.m  :Smile:

----------


## aginesg

Si Azuer, y no solo eso sino que hay cotas de 607 en otros lugares que no sospechabamos. En concreto en Zuarcorta en la parte norte, he detectado uno, tambien estaria bien ver la humedad que salio en mayo o junio, que se vio junto al molino de Zuacorta, quizas haya vuelto a salir. 

Adjunto un grafico que he hecho señalando cotas a lo largo del curso del Guadiana, hay varios puntos en azuel de 607 msm, antes de puente nuevo hay varios y posterior a la maquina a la zona de Zuacorta.


Saludos

----------


## DonQuijote

Pero Zuacorta no sale en este mapa y donde has encontrado un mapa tan preciso de alturas. Yo lo unico que veo en Sigpac es que a partir de La Maquina cruzamos la cota de 610 msn.

----------


## Dany86

Buenas tardes. A mí los datos que has proporcionado aginesg no me concuerdan... Es que mirando bien las cotas que nos ofrecen los mapas para la zona de Daimiel en el IGN (tanto el mapa de la década de los 50 como el de 2007, en la zona que nos comentas la cota mas baja es en torno a 614 msn.... Desde la zona de Zuacorta hasta los Ojos, la cota se situa perfectamente entre los 615-620 msn.

----------


## DonQuijote

Efectivamente al norte de Zuacorta hay una cota de 613 msn y cerca del ojo del Pico una de 612 msn, lo normal es que el agua vaya apareciendo poco a poco inundando el cauce hasta La Maquina (610 msn) donde quiza llegue en primavera. Me refiero a la inundacion producida por el agua del acuifero surgiendo, porque supongo que ya hay agua del Azuer llegando al Guadiana.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Efectivamente al norte de Zuacorta hay una cota de 613 msn y cerca del ojo del Pico una de 612 msn, lo normal es que el agua vaya apareciendo poco a poco inundando el cauce hasta La Maquina (610 msn) donde quiza llegue en primavera. Me refiero a la inundacion producida por el agua del acuifero surgiendo, porque supongo que ya hay agua del Azuer llegando al Guadiana.


Como bien dices, el Azuer ya junta sus aguas con la inundación producida por el acuífero, y el caudal es bastante espectacular bajo el puente de Griñón y aún más en Molemocho (comprobado hoy mismo).
Pero que el nivel llegue a los 613 metros, partiendo de los actuales 606, sigue siendo mucha tela para salvarlos en este año hidrológico. Yo soy más de la creencia que el nivel rozará los 606,4 msnm el 1 de enero y posteriormente, evolucionará según las lluvias. Pero sin un episodio de elevada pluviosidad como el de los años anteriores (que no se ha presentado aún y no tiene visos de suceder en lo que queda de año), el aumento de nivel apenas superará los 0,5 m/mes. Hasta mayo-junio, el potencial de ascenso sin un episodio de fuertes lluvias quedaría limitado a los 609-610 msnm. Ello implicaría, desde luego, la aparición de más ojos en el curso final del Azuer, así como el llenado de las lagunas de Albuera y Peñoncillo; La Nava dudo si se encharcará, y por supuesto la de Navaseca irá de la mano de las dos primeras, y en donde las aguas freáticas podrían mezclarse con las depuradas provocando algunos efectos indeseables que de seguro no se consideraron al construir la EDAR de Daimiel (y saldrán a relucir más pronto que tarde). 
¿El comportamiento después de Junio de 2012? no me atrevo a predecirlo; hay multitud de variables políticas, administrativas y de analfabetismo ecológico que pueden pesar tanto o más que la pluviometría. 

Saludos!

----------


## aginesg

> Pero Zuacorta no sale en este mapa y donde has encontrado un mapa tan preciso de alturas. Yo lo unico que veo en Sigpac es que a partir de La Maquina cruzamos la cota de 610 msn.


Hola DonQuijote, la cota que indicas de 610 como cota baja es cierta, de hecho es una cota muy normal en esa zona.

El mapa, viene de GoogleEarth y de las cotas mas bajas que marca en cada zona. Me he instalado el Sigpac, aun no lo tenia, pero no se ve claramente los niveles de msm, aunque los números que figuran se supone que son veraces, y no hay duda, no indica nada en el punto que señalo lo da como llano. 

He utilizado Google Earth por lo siguiente: la laguna de la Albuera da cotas de 607 en una zona muy amplia, lo cual es veraz y cierto, haciendome indicar, que no esta muy lejos de la realidad. Si algo tienen toda esta zona es que no tienen una cota determinada, se producen muchos altibajos, de hecho en los Ojos del Guadiana mas allá de Zuacorta le ocurre lo mismo, los niveles son dispares entre un punto y otro, y los ojos pueden estan en las zonas altas y en las bajas.

En la zona que he señalado con 607, no es nada grande como le ocurre a la Laguna de la Albuera, es apenas un espacio de unos 15 metros de diametros pero la cota es bastante baja. El hecho de que haya encharcamiento no significa que haya caudal sino que rezuma y se producira charco permanente, ya que para superar el nivel de la maquina esta algo mas alto y estos charcos no tendran salida hasta que llegue al canal del Guadina que esta pegado. Si Zuacorta es el espacio que esta entre la Maquina y el Molino esta zona es la que va a quedar encharcada en mayo. Aunque las lluvias como dice Alberto no estan ayudando mucho en lo que queda de año. Tambien tengo claro, que cuanto mas suba el nivel del acuifero, mucho mas lenta va a ser la subida. 

Un saludo

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, seguimos con subidas.
Alcazar


Daimiel (606,20 msnm) los picos, son datos no validos



Un saludo

----------


## Dany86

Que sigan las buenas noticias... Espero que las lluvias de este finde y las de mediados de la semana que viene impulsen más la subida... Gracias

----------


## CerroLorco

Ya está el nivel de acuífero en Daimiel por encima del nivel máximo de la presa de Puente Navarro, con lo que tenemos aegurado el encharcamiento completo de las Tablas durante una buena temporada. Espero que este año se llene la laguna de la Albuera (habría que ir a verlo)

----------


## albertillovernel

> Ya está el nivel de acuífero en Daimiel por encima del nivel máximo de la presa de Puente Navarro, con lo que tenemos aegurado el encharcamiento completo de las Tablas durante una buena temporada. Espero que este año se llene la laguna de la Albuera (habría que ir a verlo)


Realmente, el nivel en las Tablas se mantiene algo por encima del nivel en Puente Navarro (aproximadamente 1m) ya que en su zona oeste se interpone la presa (dispositivo hidráulico) del Morenillo, y mantiene el nivel algo más alto en la zona de las pasarelas; pero sí, llevas razón en que el nivel del acuífero ya ha superado la cota máxima de Puente Navarro.
Saludos!

----------


## jason

Nuevas noticias sobre los ríos del acuífero.
Aunque alguno me dirá que ya lo habían visto lo confirmo : el Giüela por Arenás con agua. No sé si será proveniente del mismo río o será que el sobrante de Peñarroya ha llegado pero el brazo del río que antes y más se suele inundar ya tenía agua.

También pasé por Vallehermoso y está lleno y el arroyo de ALhambra sigue echando bastante agua.

Pero lo raro raro raro es que el Pellejero avanza ya hasta casi la autovía de Daimiel a su paso por Torralba. Insisto mucho en el comportamiento de este "arroyo" porque es históricamente comprobable como en decadas puede conservarse seco. Está claro que estos dos años pasados han sido espectaculares pero este cambio tan radical sólo se puede deber a un cambio en la tendencia de los ríos con un acuífero casi lleno.

----------


## aginesg

> Nuevas noticias sobre los ríos del acuífero.
> Aunque alguno me dirá que ya lo habían visto lo confirmo : el Giüela por Arenás con agua. No sé si será proveniente del mismo río o será que el sobrante de Peñarroya ha llegado pero el brazo del río que antes y más se suele inundar ya tenía agua.
> 
> También pasé por Vallehermoso y está lleno y el arroyo de ALhambra sigue echando bastante agua.
> 
> Pero lo raro raro raro es que el Pellejero avanza ya hasta casi la autovía de Daimiel a su paso por Torralba. Insisto mucho en el comportamiento de este "arroyo" porque es históricamente comprobable como en decadas puede conservarse seco. Está claro que estos dos años pasados han sido espectaculares pero este cambio tan radical sólo se puede deber a un cambio en la tendencia de los ríos con un acuífero casi lleno.


Hola Jason, 
Soy de Almagro y puedo confirmar lo que comentas porque este pasa por Valenzuela, Almagro y Bolaños, es un rio que no lleva agua nunca, solo ha llevado cuando ha llovido mucho y copiosamente. 

Este agua ..., creo..., sin ningun fundamento, deberia de proceder del acuifero, no puede ser que lleve agua asi porque si, estaria viendo algo unico durante 4 decadas, que este rio circule sin lluvia. 

A ver si se averigua algo mas...
Saludos

----------


## aginesg

> Este agua ..., creo..., sin ningun fundamento, deberia de proceder del acuifero, no puede ser que lleve agua asi porque si, estaria viendo algo unico durante 4 decadas, que este rio circule sin lluvia.


Ahora recuerdo, que este fin de semana ha llovido un par de veces en Almagro, y estas aguas, estan encauzadas hasta la depuradora que esta en la carretera Bolaños-Torralba (rio Pellejero), a unos kilometros de la entrada en el Guadiana, y que sea el motivo de este agua. Al estar el agua a ras de tierra, es facil que el agua pase a superficie.

----------


## jason

Podría ser... Pero el cauce parece llegar a la depuradora con "bastante" caudal. A ambos lados de la depuradora hay unas pequeñas tablas ( aguas arriba y abajo ) y tendrías que ver la de patos, fochas, cigüeñuelas, garcetas...Cómo nunca ha estado.

La depuradora lleva en obras mucho tiempo, puede que ahora hayan cambiado la conducción hasta mas detrás, puede que esté echando más agua que antes pero no debería haber tanta diferencia de comportamiento...

LA verdad es que me jo***ía bastante que fuera por eso  :Frown:

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, actualizacion, ya que no se si podre a finales de semana.
Alcazar


Daimiel, sufriendo, pero subiendo, cada centimetro es un logro, las "conexiones naturales", a esta profundidad, ya se han visto afectadas por el hombre.


Un saludo

----------


## jason

Uf Daimiel como le cuesta. En la próxima veremos si sólo ha sido una medición puntual o marca tendencia. En ese caso la cosa se pondrá más difícil...

----------


## albertillovernel

No veo que la cosa se estanque; sencillamente el vaso es más ancho cuanto más arriba, y sube más despacio, pero el volumen que recibe es el mismo. También hemos de tener en cuenta que ya hay un cierto drenaje a través de los ojos en Griñón, que fluye hacia las Tablas (y este caudal podría andar ya entre 1 y 2m3/s). Y otra consideración; la subida de Alcázar empequeñece a la de Daimiel, ya que ambas se han movido entre los 10-15 cm semanales (algo más en Alcázar siempre). Sin embargo, esta semana Alcázar se dispara con 27 cm de subida neta, lo que en un mes totalizaría una subida de casi 1,2 metros ¡nada menos! Creo que por ahí van filtrándose las copiosas lluvias del mes de Noviembre.

Tambien puede que cuando el vaso de las Tablas se llene (y aún quedan unos 80 cm hasta alcanzar su máximo nivel), volverá a subir más holgadamente. En cualquier caso, si llegamos a 606,4 msnm en Daimiel el 1 de enero, creo que la cosa seguirá por buen camino... en tal caso, y pase lo que pase con las lluvias, podrían rozarse los 608 en Abril, y eso implica agua en las lagunas, que es lo que muchos estamos esperando -aunqueno más que una buena regada de lluvias o una nevada acorde a la fecha-.

Por cierto, ¿os habeis fijado en la mega-borrasca que se sitúa sobre el norte de Europa y las isobaras? pocas veces he visto algo así, y llevo tiempo fijándome en los mapas meteorológicos. Y sin embargo, aquí sol a ratos, y alguna gotita de lluvia. Vaya señor anticiclón tenemos encima, que no está dejando caer nada.
Saludos!

----------


## Dany86

Sí albertillo, he visto algunos videos sobre los vientos huracanados qe están atravesando esta semana las islas británicas... y es más, ayer se registró la ola más alta registrada en la historia frente a las costas escocesas.... Ayer por la zona de Villarrubia, se tiró lloviendo casi todo el día y lo más raro, es que en el radar de la AEMET no salía nada.... ¿? En fin, viendo los modelos meteorológicos a corto/largo plazo, lo que nos espera no tiene buena pinta.... De hecho, en la mayoría de mapas nos pronostica un final de mes, enero y febrero seco y más cálido de lo normal... Aunque ya sabéis, que este tipo de predicciones suelen fallar...  Saludos!

----------


## jason

> No veo que la cosa se estanque; sencillamente el vaso es más ancho cuanto más arriba, y sube más despacio, pero el volumen que recibe es el mismo. También hemos de tener en cuenta que ya hay un cierto drenaje a través de los ojos en Griñón, que fluye hacia las Tablas (y este caudal podría andar ya entre 1 y 2m3/s). Y otra consideración; la subida de Alcázar empequeñece a la de Daimiel, ya que ambas se han movido entre los 10-15 cm semanales (algo más en Alcázar siempre). Sin embargo, esta semana Alcázar se dispara con 27 cm de subida neta, lo que en un mes totalizaría una subida de casi 1,2 metros ¡nada menos! Creo que por ahí van filtrándose las copiosas lluvias del mes de Noviembre.


Es cierto, tiene toda la lógica del mundo.

----------


## REEGE

FUENTE:efeverde.com
La Junta se compromete a regularizar los más de 8.000 pozos alegales en CLM. 
Ciudad Real, 17 dic (EFE).- La consejera de Agricultura de Castilla-La Mancha, María Luisa Soriano, ha anunciado hoy que el Gobierno regional "buscará la fórmula" para regularizar los más de 8.000 expedientes de pozos alegales que existen en la comunidad autónoma.

Soriano ha hecho estas declaraciones durante su participación en una conferencia sobre la reforma de la nueva PAC, que ha tenido lugar hoy en Ciudad Real en el marco de la tradicional comida de hermandad que organiza la patronal agraria Asaja.

La consejera ha dicho que el "compromiso" del Gobierno regional es regularizar los más de 8.000 expedientes de estos pozos, que están pendientes desde mayo de 2009.

También ha mostrado el compromiso de la Junta en la defensa del agua para los agricultores castellanomanchegos y conseguir que la región tenga un mayor número de hectáreas de terreno dedicadas a cultivo de regadío.

Soriano ha considerado una "irresponsabilidad" la derogación el anterior Plan Hidrológico Nacional y ha calificado como un "fracaso" y una "estafa" el Plan Especial del Alto Guadiana (PEAG) que ha asegurado, no ha garantizado ni la llegada de dinero ni de agua para los agricultores.

"Lo único que han recibido -ha dicho a los agricultores- han sido multas y sanciones millonarias que os han llevado a la ruina".

Para la Consejera es necesario que los agricultores dejen de ser considerados "delincuentes" o "terroristas", cuando lo único que están haciendo es "buscarse la vida y los alimentos para los demás".

La responsable de Agricultura del Gobierno regional se ha comprometido a defender un Plan Hidrológico del Guadiana que se ajuste a las demandas de los agricultores y ha precisado que el Gobierno regional no aceptará que se reduzcan las dotaciones de agua para la agricultura.

Soriano ha defendido un Pacto Nacional del Agua que garantice a todos los territorios agua "en calidad y cantidad necesaria para todos". 


*Esperemos que cumplan lo dicho aquí... sería una gran noticia!!!!!!!!*

----------


## perdiguera

Se me ponen los pelos como escarpias. Pobre acuífero. Ocho mil pozos. Una locura. Excelente comienzo. No sigo que me sube la tensión.

----------


## jason

MAdre mía. Para echarse a temblar...

----------


## Comizo

Sólo cumplen con lo prometido, aunque lo prometido sea una barbaridad de dimensiones siderales. Además, viendo la manga ancha, se van a abrir otros 18.000 más.
Adiós definitivo a los Ojos, a las Tablas y al ecosistema que alberga.

 Y es que un amigo mío tiene razón cuando dice que los Ojos y el Acuífero se lo cargaron las mismas personas que lo pisan, y que esa mayoría (no todos) no desean verlo recuperado nunca.

 Veremos a ver como acaba todo, pero me parece que la guerra del agua está abierta.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me da a mí que esa "regularización" va a ser peor el remedio que la enfermedad. Ojalá me equivoque, pero me parece a mí que eso va a significar que esos 8000 pozos van a pasar de ser alegales a ser legales y poder extraer el agua que les de la gana.




> Soriano ha defendido un Pacto Nacional del Agua que *garantice a todos los territorios agua* "en calidad* y cantidad necesaria para todos*".


Uy, que mal me suena esa frase. Espero que lo que resalto en negrita no signifique lo que se me está pasando por la cabeza... indirecta de un nuevo trasvase  :Mad:

----------


## hispano

Pues a esa noticia se le puede dar la interpretación que se quiera. Yo opto por pensar que hasta ahora esos 8000 pozos han ido sacando el agua que les ha dado la gana, pero si los legalizan (aquí esta la clave de que piense que puede ser bueno) les deberían poner caudalimetros y de esta forma controlar la extracción de agua, cosa que hasta ahora no se producia porque tenian barra libre.

Por otra parte si se lleva a cabo el Plan Hidrológico Nacional que se llego a aprobar en el anterior gobierno del PP, significaria que siempre y cuando sea necesario (como por ejemplo cuando tenemos 4-5 años de sequía) se trasvasaría agua de las cuencas sobrantes (Ebro) a las deficitarias. Según el anterior PHN se trasvasaria el caudal que lleva el Ebro en un día o poco más (según necesidades) a lo largo de todo el año.
Habeis pensado por un momento que si durante la anterior etapa de sequía que hemos tenido, el acuifero podría haberse mantenido o disminuido muchisimo menos de lo que lo ha hecho y con las lluvias de los dos últimos años ahora si que podriamos estar viendo manar a los OJOS?

Yo creo que si la legalización la hacen con sentido común (caudalimetros y restricciones en cuanto al agua que se pueda sacar) podría ser una buena noticia. Yo tengo todos los pozos legalizados y  nunca llego al límite porque no considero que haga falta sacar tanta agua, pero estoy harto de ver como algunos con pozos ilegales y sin caudalimetros, claro, riegan con tanta ansia que hay veces que se provocan enfermedades (clorosis) por el mero hecho de que como no están regulados hacen lo que les da la real gana.

----------


## DonQuijote

Pues si es una verguenza que existan pozos ilegales y que nadie haya hecho nada durante años, si al menos se controla el agua que sacan sabriamos cuanta agua se saca del acuifero y se acabaria esa barra libre. Yo tambien estoy a favor que los agricultores dispongan de agua pero con medida y que los restauradores y hoteleros aprovechen el turismo que un medio ambiente protegido puede proporcionar. Lo del trasvase ya sabemos que es muy controvertido, si fuera asi y solo se trasvasaran excedentes y lo paga Europa en parte, pues es trabajo, para construirlo y despues tambien. Quiza el trasvase del Tajo se penso mal por cojer el agua de la cabecera, puede que en el Ebro no se note tanto un trasvase...si estas cosas las diseñaran y administraran cientificos y no politicos.

----------


## Comizo

> Pues a esa noticia se le puede dar la interpretación que se quiera. Yo opto por pensar que hasta ahora esos 8000 pozos han ido sacando el agua que les ha dado la gana, pero si los legalizan (aquí esta la clave de que piense que puede ser bueno) les deberían poner caudalimetros y de esta forma controlar la extracción de agua, cosa que hasta ahora no se producia porque tenian barra libre.
> 
> Por otra parte si se lleva a cabo el Plan Hidrológico Nacional que se llego a aprobar en el anterior gobierno del PP, significaria que siempre y cuando sea necesario (como por ejemplo cuando tenemos 4-5 años de sequía) se trasvasaría agua de las cuencas sobrantes (Ebro) a las deficitarias. Según el anterior PHN se trasvasaria el caudal que lleva el Ebro en un día o poco más (según necesidades) a lo largo de todo el año.
> Habeis pensado por un momento que si durante la anterior etapa de sequía que hemos tenido, el acuifero podría haberse mantenido o disminuido muchisimo menos de lo que lo ha hecho y con las lluvias de los dos últimos años ahora si que podriamos estar viendo manar a los OJOS?
> 
> Yo creo que si la legalización la hacen con sentido común (caudalimetros y restricciones en cuanto al agua que se pueda sacar) podría ser una buena noticia. Yo tengo todos los pozos legalizados y  nunca llego al límite porque no considero que haga falta sacar tanta agua, pero estoy harto de ver como algunos con pozos ilegales y sin caudalimetros, claro, riegan con tanta ansia que hay veces que se provocan enfermedades (clorosis) por el mero hecho de que como no están regulados hacen lo que les da la real gana.


  Y tú piensas, con la mano en el corazón, que si se legalizan POZOS ILEGALES, es decir, te saltas a la torera la legislación para ganar votos; ¿no te la vas a saltar en el control de caudales?
¿Cuanto personal haría falta para controlar esos caudales en los miles de pozos legales e ilegales?
 No me hagas reir, por favor.

Y no desempolvemos un PHN que era una tontería imposible de realizar (al igual que el Plan Borrel), ya se vió en el cálculo de F. Lázaro, que para impulsar el agua del Ebro, sin contar con la distribución, haría falta la energía al completo de una planta nuclear como la de Cofrentes para eso sólo.

¿No tenemos ya un ejemplo nefasto de los efectos de un trasvase?

Como siempre, no se piensa en racionalizar, sino en esquilmar.

Por mi parte, doy ya por seguro, salvo que el clima cambie y sea similar al de Inglaterra, o que Bruselas nos ponga en su sitio a varazos, que la esperanza de ver recuperados los Ojos está MUERTA, y que las Tablas entran en su agonía final.
 Todo ello por un discurso ya empleado en la desecación de los Ojos y que se ha demostrado falso totalmente. Se vuelve a apostar por la cantidad, en un mercado saturado y con excedentes de producción, y se abandona la calidad, que es la única salida viable.

Pero lo que más me apena es que la gente de allí esté contenta con esa situación.

 Como se dice en muchas ocasiones: Disfruten lo votado.

 En fin, una triste situación. No aprendemos nada.

----------


## DonQuijote

Ya sabia yo que era un tema controvertido y que enciende a la gente, yo intento estar de parte de los pequeños agricultores, que son los mas interesados en que el acuifero se recupere.
Con respecto a la energia necesaria hay que saber que una central nuclear o termica no se puede parar por la noche cuando el consumo baja en gran medida y es entonces cuando se usa esa energia sobrante para elevar el agua de un trasvase. 
No creo que haya nadie contento con ver los ojos como estan, mucho desconocimiento si que hay, pero tambien hay necesidades que hay que satisfacer.
Solo pido una cosa que dejemos la politica a un lado y sigamos hablando del acuifero que recordemos sigue subiendo a buen ritmo sorprendiendonos cada semana.

----------


## Comizo

> Ya sabia yo que era un tema controvertido y que enciende a la gente, yo intento estar de parte de los pequeños agricultores, que son los mas interesados en que el acuifero se recupere.
> Con respecto a la energia necesaria hay que saber que una central nuclear o termica no se puede parar por la noche cuando el consumo baja en gran medida y es entonces cuando se usa esa energia sobrante para elevar el agua de un trasvase. 
> No creo que haya nadie contento con ver los ojos como estan, mucho desconocimiento si que hay, pero tambien hay necesidades que hay que satisfacer.
> Solo pido una cosa que dejemos la politica a un lado y sigamos hablando del acuifero que recordemos sigue subiendo a buen ritmo sorprendiendonos cada semana.


 No, no es mi intención politizarlo, ni mucho menos, además considero que los otros son igualmente culpables por no haber hecho los planes de cuenca y no haber metido mano dura a los regadíos y pozos ilegales.
 La energía que produce una nuclear es contínua, de seguido, es cierto. Pero lo cierto es que las que se encienden/apagan son la hidraúlicas, eólicas, ciclo combinado, etc... Si se dedica una central nuclear al trasvase del Ebro, habría que generar más con los demás tipos, por lo tanto es algo insostenible y carísimo de mantener.
 Los cálculos de F. Lázaro y de Albertillovernel eran claros y demostraban esa insostenibilidad.

Lo que pasa es que la gente se piensa que le tienen que llevar el agua a su terruño valga lo que valga, que pague el Estado. Pero si se le dijera:"traer 1 m3 a tu casa te cuesta 4 euros por el transporte y otros 4 por la amortización de la obra", ya veríamos como no hacía falta tanta agua.

 Además, en el caso de los cultivos del acuífero 23 no se entiende la extensión de regadío, sobra producción en todos los sectores agrícolas, y cuando dentro de poco se acaben las subvenciones europeas, muchos abandonarán la producción.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ya se vió en el cálculo de F. Lázaro, que para impulsar el agua del Ebro, sin contar con la distribución, haría falta la energía al completo de una planta nuclear como la de Cofrentes para eso sólo.


Si arrancasen todas las bombas a la vez, la punta de intensidad de arranque sí que se comería entero el reactor nuclear de Cofrentes (energéticamente hablando).

Luego, una vez que estuvieran en marcha, consumiría aproximadamente la mitad de la potencia del reactor nuclear de Cofrentes, que aun así, sigue siendo una barbaridad.

Por lo demás, totalmente de acuerdo contigo Comizo  :Smile:

----------


## albertillovernel

Yo creo, desde mi humilde opinión, que la regularización o no de los miles de pozos existentes es lo de menos; porque esos pozos ya existen, y cada verano chupan el agua que requiera el cultivo al que abastecen; y porque decir que se van a abrir tropecientos mil más por el hecho de una posible regularización es una entelequia, ya que virtualmente cada parcela donde se cultiva regadío tiene ya su propio pozo. 
La solución pasaría por poner caudalímetros en aquellos pozos que se regularicen, cegar aquellos que no lo estén, controlar las extracciones (distribuir los derechos en función de lo que haya disponible, según los caudales requeridos para el cumplimiento del PEAG) y controlar estrictamente a todas las empresas de sondeos, pidiéndoles coordenadas de cada prospección, permisos y desguazando todas las máquinas perforadoras antiguas que puedan usarse para perforar clandestinamente. Pero mucho me temo que el actual gobierno autonómico -y el futuro de españa-, tengan la política medioambiental como la última de sus prioridades, por lo que la evolución dependerá de dos principales parámetros, a saber:

1. Climatología. Como vemos, ha sido prácticamente el único fenómeno que ha podido revertir la situación preexistente del acuífero, aunque parece que este año hidrológico vuelven a pintar bastos (confío en equivocarme, pero el invierno parece que va a ser de seco a muy seco)
2. Evolución de la crisis económica y energética. Aquí, por suerte, también pintan bastos para los despilfarradores a los precios que se barajan para el gasóleo y electricidad en fechas venideras; por otro lado, veremos cuantas rondas de recortes aguantan las subvenciones al regadío y a la actividad agrícola, y si realmente siguen compensando esos dispendios de agua para engordar excedentes. 

Quiero decir con ello que la tendencia natural del acuífero es la recarga, y esa situación se ve alterada principalmente por una industria de engorde de excedentes agrícolas (maíz, remolacha, cebolla, vid...) que no se corresponde con la demanda real de dichos productos. Mientras se dan subvenciones, habrá a quien le compense destruir el futuro por tener ingresos hoy, pero no me extrañaría que esas ayudas desaparezcan en breve en tanto la situación económica no mejore (o se siga deteriorando, en el caso de que el gobierno entrante profundice en los recortes). Pronto lo veremos.

----------


## perdiguera

> Yo creo, desde mi humilde opinión, que la regularización o no de los miles de pozos existentes es lo de menos; porque esos pozos ya existen, y cada verano chupan el agua que requiera el cultivo al que abastecen; y porque decir que se van a abrir tropecientos mil más por el hecho de una posible regularización es una entelequia, ya que *virtualmente cada parcela donde se cultiva regadío tiene ya su propio pozo*. 
> La solución pasaría por poner caudalímetros en aquellos pozos que se regularicen, cegar aquellos que no lo estén, controlar las extracciones (distribuir los derechos en función de lo que haya disponible, según los caudales requeridos para el cumplimiento del PEAG) y controlar estrictamente a todas las empresas de sondeos, pidiéndoles coordenadas de cada prospección, permisos y desguazando todas las máquinas perforadoras antiguas que puedan usarse para perforar clandestinamente. Pero mucho me temo que el actual gobierno autonómico -y el futuro de españa-, tengan la política medioambiental como la última de sus prioridades, por lo que la evolución dependerá de dos principales parámetros, a saber:
> 
> 1. Climatología. Como vemos, ha sido prácticamente el único fenómeno que ha podido revertir la situación preexistente del acuífero, aunque parece que este año hidrológico vuelven a pintar bastos (confío en equivocarme, pero el invierno parece que va a ser de seco a muy seco)
> 2. Evolución de la crisis económica y energética. Aquí, por suerte, también pintan bastos para los despilfarradores a los precios que se barajan para el gasóleo y electricidad en fechas venideras; por otro lado, veremos cuantas rondas de recortes aguantan las subvenciones al regadío y a la actividad agrícola, y si realmente siguen compensando esos dispendios de agua para engordar excedentes. 
> 
> Quiero decir con ello que la tendencia natural del acuífero es la recarga, y esa situación se ve alterada principalmente por una industria de engorde de excedentes agrícolas (maíz, remolacha, cebolla, vid...) que no se corresponde con la demanda real de dichos productos. Mientras se dan subvenciones, habrá a quien le compense destruir el futuro por tener ingresos hoy, pero no me extrañaría que esas ayudas desaparezcan en breve en tanto la situación económica no mejore (o se siga deteriorando, en el caso de que el gobierno entrante profundice en los recortes). Pronto lo veremos.


Hola albertillo, completamente de acuerdo con lo que dices, sólo un pero, en lo que te pongo en negrita. ¿No abrirán nuevas zonas regables con nuevos pozos asociados o eso sólo pasa en otros sitios?

----------


## Comizo

> Hola albertillo, completamente de acuerdo con lo que dices, sólo un pero, en lo que te pongo en negrita. ¿No abrirán nuevas zonas regables con nuevos pozos asociados o eso sólo pasa en otros sitios?


 Yo creo que eso es lo que va pasar, se da una sensación de impunidad que el que no haya hecho pozo ilegal por miedo, ahora ya no lo tiene. Y el que lo tiene hecho dirá "p´alante, que no pasa ná. Y ya está.

Igual que se hicieron miles de Has de reagadío ilegales al amparo de El Cenajo y después con el ATS,

----------


## perdiguera

> Yo creo que eso es lo que va pasar, se da una sensación de impunidad que el que no haya hecho pozo ilegal por miedo, ahora ya no lo tiene. Y el que lo tiene hecho dirá "p´alante, que no pasa ná. Y ya está.
> 
> Igual que se hicieron miles de Has de reagadío ilegales al amparo de El Cenajo y después con el ATS,


Y en otros, y en otros, que de la ilegalidad nadie tiene la patente.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Yo creo que eso es lo que va pasar, se da una sensación de impunidad que el que no haya hecho pozo ilegal por miedo, ahora ya no lo tiene. Y el que lo tiene hecho dirá "p´alante, que no pasa ná,y ya está. Igual que se hicieron miles de Has de reagadío ilegales al amparo de El Cenajo y después con el ATS,


Ya os digo que en la Mancha, virtualmente TODO se riega... lo único que no, los olivos y el cultivo de invierno (por las heladas), pero si la primavera viene seca... hasta a la cebada se le da un riego. La Mancha es zona regable al 100%, salvo cultivos leñosos (y ni siquiera todos). La vid, que era cultivo de secano -y lo sigue siendo en casi toda españa-, se ha reinventado aquí como regadío. Las únicas limitaciones han existido sólo en aquellas zonas cuyo subsuelo tiene una porosidad relativa menor y de las que no se obtenían caudales aprovechables. 
Ya os digo que la sensación de impunidad aquí siempre ha sido casi total; hace años, en los '90 se veían perforadoras trabajando todos los días sin mayor problema en una zona declarada sobreexplotada; aparecían pintadas en plan graffiti anunciando "POZOS Tel: XXXXXX"... 
Actualmente, la diferencia entre que los pocos que aún no han hecho su sondeo ilegal lo hagan o no, apenas cambiaría la cuestión, ya se extraía sin freno y todo lo que requiriera aquello que al señor propietario de la parcela -y de su subsuelo hasta las antípodas- le viniera en gana plantar. Sólo se ha notado la disminución de extracciones cuando se han multado los excesos, (ya que un pozo puede esconderse, pero un maizal no tanto), y cuando el descenso de los precios han hecho caer los ingresos hasta el punto de no compensar la energía gastada en combustible y riego.
Saludos.

----------


## Comizo

> Y en otros, y en otros, que de la ilegalidad nadie tiene la patente.


 En muchos, por supuesto, he puesto los más conocidos, pero los hay en todos lados.

----------


## aginesg

Hola,

Ya que se ha sacado el tema de los pozos ilegales, y la sostenibilizad de la zona, añado un link sobre la evaluacion del MaB de esta Reserva de la Biosfera, analizando lo que és y lo que debería de ser:

EVALUACIÓN DEL CONSEJO CIENTÍFICO DEL COMITÉ MaB.

http://www.altoguadiana.es/web/fiche...n_JVINUELA.pdf


Saludos

----------


## No Registrado

Me parece que Alertillo tiene toda la razón. Hace unos años, aqui se regaba todo lo regable y lo no regable tambien, de día y de noche, sin parar las bombas en verano salvo para cambiar la postura de riego, los plantios, los maizales y la remolacha, fundamentalmente.
Por suerte, esto está cambiando, la remolacha, gracias al cierre de la azucarera de Ciudad Real ya no es rentable en la zona, y no se cultiva, respecto al maiz, no tengo datos objetivos, pero un conocido tiene una cosechadora, y las temporadas de maiz cada año son más cortas. 
Respecto al riego de otros cultivos, como la vid, evidentemente creo que se deberia limitar, ya que con el riego lo único que hace es aumentar mucho la producción, si, pero a costa de una menor calidad de uva.
Solo hay que darse una vuelta por el campo para observar como se riega cada vez menos.
Una legalización generalizada de los pozos alegales, no creo que supusiese un aumento en las estracciones, porque, de hecho todos estos pozos, sacan el agua que quieren, y no hay nadie que lo controle.
De hecho, los pozos legales, si estan controlados, tanto en volumen de extracción, como en la superficie que pueden plantar, por lo que esto creo que sería bueno.
Lo que no me parece tan bien, es que se cargen el PEAG, justo ahora, donde gracias a 2 años de una pluviometria muy generosa, sería un paso atras, dificil de arreglar ya que si se aplicase estrictamente este plan, seguro que los ojos no tardarían en manar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Respecto al riego de otros cultivos, como la vid, evidentemente creo que se deberia limitar, ya que con el riego lo único que hace es aumentar mucho la producción, si, pero a costa de una menor calidad de uva.


Regar las viñas? Están locos...

De siempre he visto los viñedos en los sitios donde no se ha podido plantar otra cosa al ser un secarral total y absoluto, y sólo con el agua que les cae del cielo, salen unas uvas que vamos... tiembla el misterio, y el pitarra que sale de esas uvas, ya ni te cuento... pura dinamita  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

La viña admite el agua en un abanico de proporciones de tal modo que si toma poca salen vinos fuertes de grado y si toma mucha los vinos salen con poco grado. Fijaros en los vinos gallegos, con poco grado, y en los de Valdepeñas, Cariñena, el pitarra que dice F. Lázaro, o los Jumillas y Yeclas vinos de fuerte graduación propios de zonas de secano.
Es decir el arbusto se adapta perfectamente a la pluviometría del lugar donde está plantado y a su cadencia más o menos regular.
El hecho de regar las viñas, que se ha puesto de moda por todas partes, lo que provoca es un aumento de la producción de hectólitros, que la UE está regulando de manera de no alcanzar una determinada producción. Los excesos o se convierten en alcohol o se tiran. A la larga se deberá reducir o bien la superficie o bien el regadío, pues si no dejará de ser rentable.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Hola, Ya que se ha sacado el tema de los pozos ilegales, y la sostenibilizad de la zona, añado un link sobre la evaluacion del MaB de esta Reserva de la Biosfera, analizando lo que és y lo que debería de ser: EVALUACIÓN DEL CONSEJO CIENTÍFICO DEL COMITÉ MaB.
> http://www.altoguadiana.es/web/fiche...n_JVINUELA.pdf


Gracias aginesg por compartir este interesantísimo documento, donde poder comparar lo que fué y lo (poco) que queda...más aún, la escasa disposición a que alguna vez pueda volver a serlo, reduciendo las áreas protegidas y las intervenciones de conservación a un par de puntos importantes, pero no representativos de la totalidad de la Mancha húmeda.

Me ha llamado poderosamente la atención el desconocido y casi extinto río Saona... canalizado desde su nacimiento (en una piscina de una antigua casa de baños en Santa María de los Llanos, en Cuenca) hasta su desembocadura en el Záncara, es en realidad otro manantial de descarga de acuíferos que origina un río, antaño poblado por numerosas choperas, fuerza motriz de 7 molinos, y hoy apenas un canal mantenido por si alguna vez le da por volver a llover como hace dos años.
Lo más curioso es que ni la CHG lo menciona apenas en sus documentos -incluyendo el PEAG-, por lo que corre el mismo destino del olvido que muchos pequeños afluentes y arroyos de esta comarca que hoy sólo son una sombra de lo que fueron, sólo perceptible en las fotos satelitales entre un mar de campos arados... (¡Más quisiera que el Azuer tuviera tramos medianamente conservados, como el Saona!)

Río Saona en Wikipedia
Un interesante PFC que detalla la situación del río y las actuaciones para su restauración
Saludos!

----------


## jason

NUevas noticias. Definitívamente el Pellejero continúa corriendo aunque todavía no llega a la autovía. Precioso como estaba helado hoy tanto el arroyo como los campos de alrededor.

El canal del Guadiana a su paso por la carretera Alcazar-Manzanares sigue sin agua. Con lo que el agua que fluye por Arenas es la del propio Gigüela que a su paso por la carretera Alcazar-Herencia lleva agua, no mucha pero lleva.

Con lo que el subidón de ALcazar que comentaba Albertillo se debe de dar tanto por las últimas lluvias en la zona de La MAncha como por el agua que le está metiendo el Guadiana Alto en esa misma zona.

----------


## culipardo

Malas perspectivas se avecinan para le recuperación del acuífero:

1-Tanto la presidenta de CLM como la Consejera de Agricultura han manifestado su hostilidad al Plan Especial de Alto Guadiana, que según el documento que nos ha proporcionado aginesg (muchas gracias) es actualmente quizás la única solución factible que salve La Mancha húmeda. La Consejera incluso ha declarado que quiere aumentar las hectáreas de regadío en la región. http://www.crdiario.com/noticia.php/...s-de-la-region.

2- Es de suponer que la CHG estará en sintonía con el gobierno regional.

2- Se nota que la influencia de ASAJA ha aumentado mucho.

3- Aunque ha aumentado la conciencia medioambiental aun es bastante escasa en las poblaciones manchegas.

4-Tampoco parece que la reforma de la PAC vaya a ayudar en exceso.

En fin, lo último que hay que se pierde es la esperanza, confiemos en Europa y en la pluviometría.

----------


## Dany86

Buceando por internet, he encontrado esta "noticia".... Saludos...

http://boe.es/boe/dias/2011/12/19/pd...2011-19753.pdf

----------


## albertillovernel

> Buceando por internet, he encontrado esta "noticia".... Saludos...
> http://boe.es/boe/dias/2011/12/19/pd...2011-19753.pdf


Jejejeje....Declaración negativa, les ha salido. Aunque llega un poco tarde, la crisis ya se encargó hace 3 años de frenar en seco esa monstruosidad llamada "_Reino de Don Quijote_". No les dió ni para acabar la urbanización y el saneamiento, no llegaron ni tan siquiera a excavar los cimientos de los edificios que pretendían construir. Creo que, al igual que el aeropuerto ciudadrealeño, el negocio estaba únicamente en construirlo y no en gestionarlo, ya que la mayoría de los grandes empresarios de la provincia sólo saben de ladrillo, y no en obras tan grandes... Ahora hay una bonita parcela abandonada dotada con saneamiento, conducciones y viales junto al Guadiana, lindando con la cola del embalse del Vicario. Una de tantas actuaciones en donde se ha enterrado el dinero del futuro en forma de hormigón -con muy mal criterio, por cierto-. Ya no hay ni vigilancia, los viales están abiertos y la empresa ha desaparecido o quebrado. Si nadie lo toca, en pocos años tendremos un bonito bosque silvestre de árboles jóvenes en medio de viales.
Por cierto, ante la más que probable desaparición del ministerio de Medio Ambiente como tal, preparémosnos para que en los próximos 4 años prácticamente cualquier proyecto pueda ser licitado sin problemas; sólo la crisis podrá salvar a la naturaleza en España.
Saludos.

----------


## No Registrado

¿Se puede saber el beneficio que nos ha dado este ministerio desde su creación?
¿Se puede saber el dinero que nos ha costado?

Gracias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por cierto, ante la más que probable desaparición del ministerio de Medio Ambiente como tal


No creo que desaparezca... como mucho, lo podrán concentrar con algún otro, tipo "Fomento y Medio Ambiente" o algo por el estilo, aunque no es que casen demasiado precisamente.




> sólo la crisis podrá salvar a la naturaleza en España.


Pues sí, porque había preparados algunos proyectos que vaya salvajada...




> ¿Se puede saber el beneficio que nos ha dado este ministerio desde su creación?


Uno de ellos, por ejemplo gestionar las cuencas intracomunitarias de manera íntegra en vez de que cada comunidad se gestionara su trozo de cuenca, lo cual hubiese suscitado una guerra tremenda por el agua.




> ¿Se puede saber el dinero que nos ha costado?


Pues también mucho... al igual que todos los ministerios, ninguno se salva de la quema  :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

> ¿Se puede saber el beneficio que nos ha dado este ministerio desde su creación?
> ¿Se puede saber el dinero que nos ha costado?
> 
> Gracias.


Un organismo que cuide el medio ambiente es absolutamente necesario pues tenemos que transmitir una herencia a nuestros hijos que nos fué legada a nosotros y que no es nuestra sino que somos los administradores. Si alguien no entiende esto se debe replantear la propia existencia.
Es evidente que todos tenemos fallos y el organismo, llámese como se llame, no iba a ser menos, pero también nos cuesta el agua para beber y el pan de cada día y nadie pone en duda su necesidad. 
En mi opinión personal la no existencia de un organismo de ese tipo nos costaría mucho más que su existencia.
Otra cosa es cuando sus decisiones, a veces, van en contra de la lógica económica y hacen que el coste se dispare. Pero eso no es exclusivo de ese organismo, por desgracia.
Un saludo.

----------


## albertillovernel

> No creo que desaparezca... como mucho, lo podrán concentrar con algún otro, tipo "Fomento y Medio Ambiente" o algo por el estilo, aunque no es que casen demasiado precisamente.


Yo tampoco creo que puedan despachar las competencias ambientales a las bravas, porque a nivel europeo tenemos una serie de responsabilidades adquiridas para la conservación de la naturaleza, pero al refundir el ministerio como secretaría de estado o incluso de menor entidad, se reduce la capacidad que tenga el gobierno para legislar en defensa del medio (y creo que con la crisis por delante, no se va a avanzar mucho). 
Se da por hecho que se lo va a refundir en un futuro Ministerio de Agricultura y Pesca, pero tanto como si fuera en Fomento, equivale a decir que vamos a tener una clínica pulmonar-estanco ó una sala de tratamiento de la ludopatía en el sótano de un casino...no puede dejarse a los zorros al cuidado de las gallinas.
Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Chicos... yo seguro que a partir de unas horas ya no formaré parte del MARM... estamos casi seguros que nuestros embalses españoles formarán parte del ministerio de fomento!!!!!!!!!!!
Que sea lo que Dios quiera, pero que cuiden nuestro medio ambiente... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## No Registrado

En este foro creo que nadie se cuestiona la importancia del medio ambiente. Lo que si creo que está en cuestión son las políticas para que exista una sostenibilidad entre los intereses particulares y los generales y es precisamente ahí donde desde un único ministerio parece razonable que una buena política se pueda hacer. Ahora bien, buscando información en la red encuentro que:
Elena Espinosa es la nueva Ministra de Medio Ambiente, Medio Rural y Marino. En un primer apunte positivo sobre el cambio de nombre y la fusión de agricultura y medioambiente en el nuevo gobierno de Zapatero, cabe destacar que junta e integra el "sector agrícola" de producción en el de medioambiente. Es decir, coloca la actividad agrícola de producción en un lugar medioambiental, reconociendo así lo que constituye realmente su sustancia básica: la frágil productividad primaria que realizan unos seres vivos llamados plantas y sus ecosistemas de tierra, sol y agua. Contrariamente, la visión agroindustrial canonizada por los Ministerios de Agricultura se funda en una errónea y simplificadora comprensión de las cosechas y granjas como máquinas industriales para maximizar la producción.
     Quizás estemos de enhorabuena, con este pequeño avance simbólico-cultural de la fusión ministerial entre agricultura y medio ambiente podamos recolocar la agricultura en lugar ecológico que realmente le corresponde. Este cambio nominal minimiza el vigente dominio del productivismo agrícola a favor de un más complejo "medio rural" que incluye el desarrollo económico diversificado de los pueblos, el papel de guardianes el miedo ambiente de sus habitantes y un giro de la producción agrícola hacía la calidad y la ecología.

Luego parece que no se ha inventado nada nuevo..., o ¿es que una buena política intercomunitaria de las cuencas no es posible hacerla desde Agricultura?

Pero quizás alguien pensó que le iba a dar más rédito electoral tener un Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, ahora que se lo piense un poco...

----------


## Comizo

> Luego parece que no se ha inventado nada nuevo..., o ¿es que una buena política intercomunitaria de las cuencas no es posible hacerla desde Agricultura?
> 
> Pero quizás alguien pensó que le iba a dar más rédito electoral tener un Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, ahora que se lo piense un poco...


 Pienso que no, que no es posible hacerla desde Agricultura, es como dice F. Lázaro, poner al zorro a cuidar las gallinas.

Con la creación de un ministerio de Medio Ambiente se había avanzado, no mucho pero algo sí, se había puesto la primera piedra al independizar algo que debe vigilar primero a Agricultura, luego a Industria, etc... de que no se cometan atropellos.

Encima han puesto de ministro al Cañete, ese que en una reunión con los agricultores levantinos tras una comida fué captado por una cámara diciendo que "el Trasvase del Ebro se va a hacer por c*j*n*s", en un alarde de democracia ante los aplausos de los excitados agricultores.

Si Cañete va a ser el Jefe de Medio Ambiente, entonces no es que pongas al zorro, es que pones al lobo, a los chacales y a los tiranosaurus al cuidado de las gallinas.

Por mi parte, creo que con las últimas actuaciones que se ven en el Acuífero 23 y la confianza con la que hablan los sectores pro-esquilmación ríos y pro-cementazo y tentetieso, soy tremendamente pesimista con lo que ocurra en el futuro en éste campo.

Ya puede sacar la vara Bruselas, y los ribereños y asociaciones medioambientales ponerse las pilas, porque la guerra va a comenzar.

----------


## No Registrado

Está clara cual es la postura de cada uno.

Para mi lo importante es la sostenibilidad y el símil a utilizar debería ser que han puesto al pastor a cuidar del lobo..., veremos si el lobo se termina conservando, las gallinas no me preocupan mucho.

----------


## Comizo

> Está clara cual es la postura de cada uno.
> 
> Para mi lo importante es la sostenibilidad y el símil a utilizar debería ser que han puesto al pastor a cuidar del lobo..., veremos si el lobo se termina conservando, las gallinas no me preocupan mucho.


 Pues si a tí no te importan las gallinas, a mí la gallina llamada Mancha Húmeda, la gallina llamada Ríos Vivos y en general todas las demás gallinas que son muchas y variadas, SÍ ME IMPORTAN.

 Si a tí no te imporatan esas gallinas, es que la historia de los desastres medioambientales que se han perpetrado en España no la has aprendido, y necesitas ayuda.

Te compadezco.

----------


## javalientem

me estais artando de politica, cuando a los politicos les importa todo eso, pero por otra parte a los que el medio ambiente les importa tanto, quisiera verlos viviendo del campo haber si de verdad eran tan ecologistas, yo conozco ecologistas, que viven del campo de verdad, con 10/15 € de gasolina al mes, 25 € de luz, cada 2 meses, se calientan con una poca lumbre y a tortas 
a mi lo que me cuenten estos los apoyo total, a un ecologista que tiene un buen todo terreno, una casa si puede grande, en una ciudad, pagando 100 € al mes de luz, otros 100 semanales de carburante para su vehiculo y otros tantos ó mas de calefacion, que no me cuente peliculas que no me lo creo. Un MODELO de defensor del medio ambiente (a sus pies) Al Gore creo que se llama, tiene la desfachated de dar conferencias y cobrarlas mas caras que NOS jeje claro que para pagar las facturas electricas le hace mucha falta y muchas conferencias.
Un saludo, a todos y dejar la politica para cuando haya que botar

----------


## Comizo

> pero por otra parte a los que el medio ambiente les importa tanto, quisiera verlos viviendo del campo haber si de verdad eran tan ecologistas, yo conozco ecologistas, que viven del campo de verdad, con 10/15  de gasolina al mes, 25  de luz, cada 2 meses, se calientan con una poca lumbre y a tortas 
> a mi lo que me cuenten estos los apoyo total, a un ecologista que tiene un buen todo terreno, una casa si puede grande, en una ciudad, pagando 100  al mes de luz, otros 100 semanales de carburante para su vehiculo y otros tantos ó mas de calefacion, que no me cuente peliculas que no me lo creo.


 Es decir, que a tí te parece perfecto que se esquilme el acuífero, que se pierda la biodiversidad de la Mancha Húmeda y en definitiva, que se quede la zona de los Ojos y el cauce abajo del Guadiana como si hubiera caído una bomba atómica que es lo que parece ahora.
 Apoyarás entonces la famosa frase "el agua p´a los campos y no p´a los patos", que con tanta demagogia se extendió por la zona. Como si todo el ecosistema de la zona consistiera meramente en ver unos patos nadando en un alarde de simplificación ignorante. Todo ello para un beneficio que no ha sido tal y como se prometió, sino más bien ruinoso si no fuera por las subvenciones europeas.
La política no tiene nada que ver en ésto, pero no la puedes excluir si por la promesa de legalizar algo prohibido, como son unos pozos abiertos ILEGALMENTE que ha apoyado determinada candidatura se ha conseguido un rédito electoral. Y te aclaro, que los otros para mí la han pifiado bastante también.

Exagerando, y no quiero que nadie en absoluto me lo saque de contexto, es como si el nº de asesinos apuñaladores o de estafadores creciera exponencialmente y supusieran un grupo digno de tentar electoralmente, y se aprobara una ley legalizando el asesinato con cuchillo y la estafa. Es que hay lineas que no se pueden traspasar, entre ellas la de legalizar esos pozos que se han barrenado de forma contraria a la ley.

¿Quien le va a decir ahora a cualquier paisano que no haga un pozo sin permiso? ¿es él menos que los otros? ¿tiene menos derechos? Es que es indignante. Y que haya gente que todavía apruebe ésta inmoralidad... La verdad es que huele todo a podrido. Lo que me extraña es que todavía haya un triste m3 en las Tablas, es un milagro.

La verdad es que es penoso que una parte de la población manchega tenga tan poco cariño a su tierra y a sus maravillosos contrastes, y no piense que es un legado que debe transmitir a sus descendientes mejorado si cabe.
 En una generación y media se ha acabado con algo que se había mantenido durante milenios en un equilibrio entre el aprovechamiento y la conservación, en algo sostenible. Ahora es " me lo como yo y el que venga detrás que arrée". Los descendientes verán a esa generación como un ejemplo a evitar.

Es lamentable. Y, por cierto, Al Gore no es ejemplo de nada, nada serio al menos.

----------


## Calatravo

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo expuesto por varios de vosotros.

No se pueden unir competencias en un mismo ministerio donde los intereses de ambas materias son practicamente en el 100% de los casos contrapuestos. No juzgo ni la capacidad ni la idoneidad de la persona designada, pero el aglutinamiento de competencias es perjudicial para lo que a muchos nos interesa. Es como unir Sanidad con Economía, o Interior con AAEE.

Partiendo de que dadas las circunstancias el gobierno es claramente un ejecutivo economicista, y sabiendo que los recursos generados () por la actividad agrícola y ganadera son muy superiores a los recursos generados por lo relacionado con el medio ambiente, cualquier decisión medioambiental quedará supeditada a su repercusión sobre la agricultura y ganadería. 

De tal manera, que en tanto en cuanto lesione los intereses de agricultores y ganaderos cualquier iniciativa beneficiosa para el medio ambiente será sistemáticamente modificada o anulada para mitigar ese daño en el mejor de los casos, o para eludirlo totalmente.

Y para muestra de que esto será así, veamos los últimos hechos:

1-Cospedal se reune con Asaja (donde habla de los pozos) y el señor Barato dice textualmente que si fuera por él, de la CHG no quedaría "ni la fotocopiadora". También dice que hay que acabar con el Plan del Guadiana porque no funciona. No funciona para quién señora mía? No funciona para Barato y compañeros martires.

http://www.latribunadetalavera.es/no...B6AEFF17682454


2-Arias Cañete toma posesión en presencia de Cospedal (mira que hay ministerios)



Personalmente no tengo ninguna esperanza en la recuperación del acuifero 23. No es solo por la unificación de competencias en el ministerio, además veo una total falta de preocupación por este tema en el gobierno de CLM.

Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

> .............
> Partiendo de que dadas las circunstancias el gobierno es claramente un ejecutivo economicista, y sabiendo que los recursos generados (€) por la actividad agrícola y ganadera son muy superiores a los recursos generados por lo relacionado con el medio ambiente, cualquier decisión medioambiental quedará supeditada a su repercusión sobre la agricultura y ganadería. 
> 
> De tal manera, que en tanto en cuanto lesione los intereses de agricultores y ganaderos cualquier iniciativa beneficiosa para el medio ambiente será sistemáticamente modificada o anulada para mitigar ese daño en el mejor de los casos, o para eludirlo totalmente.
> 
> ...........


Si quitásemos las subvenciones de la UE a la PAC no habría tanto recurso generado.
Yo he visto a agricultores, en plural, sembrar, ha dicho bien sembrar, girasol y no recolectarlo, solamente recogían la subvención. Y no eran pocas hectáreas.

----------


## albertillovernel

Madre mía, ya volvemos de nuevo por los mismos fueros... Hay una cosa llamada medio ambiente, que es el entorno donde todas las actividades biológicas (y entre ellas, las de cierto tipo de bípedos implumes que nos autodenominamos humanos) tienen lugar. Todas ellas están condicionadas a un balance hídrico favorable entre agua precipitada y existente en la corteza terrestre. 
Quiero decir con ésto, que si no hay agua no hay actividad biológica posible, ni tan siquiera la de los humanos. Cuando se trata el tema de la convivencia entre agricultura y ecología, siempre surgen sesudos comentarios que reducen todo a cuestiones monetarias y económicas. Pero el dinero no genera agua, vida ni un entorno favorable en el que vivir. Es un invento humano que condiciona nuestra vida (y en muchas ocasiones, también la muerte).
No es cuestión de elegir entre economía y ecología, es que no hay elección. Optar por destruir el medioambiente para sobrevivir siempre será la opción equivocada, es elegir la penuria futura (y al ritmo que evolucionan las cosas, futuro próximo). Veremos cómo evoluciona el invierno; el pasado verano tuvimos 5 meses sin apenas precipitación, ¿pensais que no se puede volver a repetir incluso ahora? Dejémoslo en manos de los negacionistas del cambio climático, ellos lo arreglan todo con unos billetes morados.

----------


## Calatravo

> Si quitásemos las subvenciones de la UE a la PAC no habría tanto recurso generado.
> Yo he visto a agricultores, en plural, sembrar, ha dicho bien sembrar, girasol y no recolectarlo, solamente recogían la subvención. Y no eran pocas hectáreas.


Correcto estimado Perdiguera, y hay también casos en que se han instalado huertos solares y se ha seguido cobrando como si se cultivase, pero los €/tn y las cuotas de producción quedan enmarcadas en una negociación en Europa en la que cada cual defiende sus intereses y tu autonomía en cuanto a tomar decisiones es limitada. Y eso en temas agrícolas porque hoy en día en temas económicos y financieros es el mundo al revés: el gobierno central tiene que negociar con autonomías y obedecer a Europa.

Yo creo que el tema se debería de abordar como lo que es. Puedes tener un Parque Natural o Nacional en el que las actuaciones sobre los terrenos colindantes (aunque disten muchos km) no tengan tanto impacto en la estabilidad y el equilibrio de un ecosistema, pero cuando se trata de algo cuyo sustento son los recursos hidrícos disponibles no puedes dar barra libre a que se haga lo que quiera con ellos, porque entonces las Tablas sufren las consecuencias. Eso ya pasó y afortunadamente las Tablas se recuperaron, pero la distancia que nos separa de recorrer hacia atrás el camino es cuánta manga ancha den a los agricultores.

Es un cambio de mentalidad y un cambio de cultivos en la región,no estoy hablando de abandonar a los agricultores a su suerte. Pero sigo diciendo que unas Tablas exultantes y los Ojos manando, siempre generarán menos que hectáreas sembradas de remolacha o maíz.Y es la estrategia a la que se aludirá cuando haya que dar las explicaciones, dirán que CLM tiene un déficit de casi el 5% y que no se "puede perder el tiempo" en cosas improductivas. Es lo que sucede siempre, no se le da un valor a conservar un ecosistema, pero si se puede cuantificar el valor económico que se pierde por conservarlo. Y así nos va

Pero lo más triste de todo es que da exactamente igual, porque los que hacen las leyes y deberían defenderlas, son los primeros que las eluden o no las cumplen con el más absoluto descaro. Un ejemplo de ello, y que algún forero extremeño como F. Lázaro sabrá bien, es lo sucedido este último medio año con el megaproyecto en Valdecañas.

----------


## Comizo

> Si quitásemos las subvenciones de la UE a la PAC no habría tanto recurso generado.
> Yo he visto a agricultores, en plural, sembrar, ha dicho bien sembrar, girasol y no recolectarlo, solamente recogían la subvención. Y no eran pocas hectáreas.


Exacto. Extensas zonas de Guadalajara y Cuenca han sido sembradas durante años con girasol que nunca se ha cosechado.

Pero extensiones enormes.

Igual que se han plantado olivas en cualquier maceta libre y con regadío. ¿Resultado? Exceso de producción y el aceite en mínimos históricos.

 Yo, de verdad es que no conozco ningún sector agrícola sobre cuyo producto haya una demanda creciente.

Es más, ésta mañana he estado comprendo las cosas para la cena de Nochebuena y la comida de Navidad en el Carrefur de Madrid enfrente de La Moraleja en la N-I, que debido a su situación tiene bastantes exquisiteces. Pues bien, me he fijado producto a producto en frutos un poco de calidad y que se salen de la norma. Había fresas, moras, arándanos, etc... Y todas ellas lugar de origen: !!!!MARRUECOS!!!! incluso cítricos, tomates, etc... entre un 50 y un 60% provienen de Marruecos.

Pero lo más indignante, es que la empresa titular que pone el nombre comercial ES ESPAÑOLA, andaluzas y sobre todo de Murcia.

 Sinceramente no lo comprendo. Incluso llego a pensar que ya es extender regadíos por que sí.

----------


## jason

> Pero sigo diciendo que unas Tablas exultantes y los Ojos manando, siempre generarán menos que hectáreas sembradas de remolacha o maíz


Yo creo que no paisano. Mi empresa sin ir más lejos ha ganado más dinero con las tablas estos dos últimos años que con los agricultores y la política de regadíos en 25. Yo tampoco estoy en contra de los agricultores, creo que se merecen poder trabajar sus tierras con dignidad pero tenemos que ser conscientes de que los recursos se agotan y que una vez que el ecosistema se recupere se puede volver a sacar agua con un poquito más de cabeza.

Puede haber campesinos y tablas.

----------


## albertillovernel

> "Exacto. Extensas zonas de Guadalajara y Cuenca han sido sembradas durante años con girasol que nunca se ha cosechado. Pero extensiones enormes...."
>  "Sinceramente no lo comprendo. Incluso llego a pensar que ya es extender regadíos por que sí."


Eso es, precísamente. Aquí en CLM estábamos hartos de ver al expresidente ó al consejero de turno anunciando una nueva ampliación de las hectáreas regadas o inaugurar tal o cual obra que permitirían "regar tropecientas hectáreas". Como si regar fuera la panacea, la cura de todos los males, como si repartieran billetes de lotería premiados, a no se cuanto la hectárea regada. Hay una cosa en un sistema movido por avaricia pura, y es una enorme falta de planificación en todos los aspectos: las personas individuales y empresas buscando el máximo beneficio nunca conseguirán algo bueno para todos; en el mejor de los casos, habrá sobreproducción de bienes, y muchos acabarán siendo basura antes de venderse; y en el peor, esquilmará la naturaleza por un beneficio económico que en ningún caso permitirá devolver el entorno a las condiciones previas. Es necesario una regulación estricta y tajante para evitarlo.

Sólo me remito a un documento que podéis consultar en el Molino de Molemocho, en el parque de las Tablas: un bando propagandístico publicado en 1977 por el _Grupo Sindical de Colonización_ (de las Tablas, se supone) el lobby pro-agrario que, comandado por el _Marquesito_ y otra gente de dudosa catadura moral, prevaricó para que la administración pública pagase el coste de las obras para destruir el patrimonio natural de la provincia de Ciudad Real y les regalase los terrenos "rescatados" [sic]  Fijaos bien:




A mí me llama poderosamente la atención (y cito textualmente):

<<_"Daimieleños: si el agua está más baja en los pozos, NO es por la canalización del RIO GUADIANA y sus afluentes"_ (me repugna esta forma de escribir en mayúsculas, como a cualquier forero mínimamente respetuoso)
_"Según los especialistas en esta materia"_ (¿especialistas en qué? ¿pagados por quién?) 
_"Que el nivel del agua, en todo el mundo, baja cada año más y más"_ (Maravilloso y tranquilizador. ¿y debido a qué, por voluntad divina? eso es visión de futuro)
_"Que la canalización del río sólo puede tener una muy pequeña influencia en el nivel de los pozos"_ (Pues ya veis que no)
_"ESTA ES LA VERDAD"_ (bis) (la mentira, no por repetida deja de serlo. Sería *su* verdad, pero de ahí a ser categóricamente cierta...
[Seguidamente, una avalancha de datos para embobar a ignorantes: *"miles de hectáreas, cientos de km, miles de toneladas, millones de pesetas, y bla, bla, bla..."*] (El único dato importante -y cierto- no lo citan... ¿cuánto se embolsaron los instigadores del desastre?)
_"Lo que hace falta es: más pan, más trabajo, más producción, más cultura y más dignidad para todos"_ (¿os suena? del Manual del buen demagogo, página 2.)
_"La obra es provincial y para todos! Una obra para el futuro, desde el presente!"_ (Pues sí, pagada por todos, sufrida hasta en este futuro lejano desde el que nos vemos, 33 años más tarde y con iguales perspectivas.

Resumiendo; que durante mucho tiempo los poderosos han seguido las mismas tretas para que el pueblo aprobase la destrucción de su hábitat y sus formas de vida tradicionales a cambio de las migajas. Escritos como éstos no distan mucho de los que se pueden ver en campaña electoral, y ya veis lo mal que envejecen, ¿no? No dejemos que vuelvan a engañarnos con la misma historia, hay que luchar para que no permitan a unos pocos destruir el patrimonio de todos.

Un saludo, y espero que al menos los niveles sigan aumentando estas últimas dos semanas del año y lleguemos a los ansiados 606,4 msnm en Daimiel.

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola, la naturaleza no entiende ni de politica, ni de nada, va "a su bola"
Alcazar


Daimiel (le cuesta, pero seguimos poco a poco)


Un saludo

----------


## albertillovernel

Excelentes noticias por parte de la naturaleza; otros 23 cm en la cuenta de Alcázar y algo más de 10 para Daimiel. Llegaremos a 2012 con prácticamente los 606,5 msnm en Daimiel. A ver si el dichoso anticiclón se debilita y entra lluvia, que falta va haciendo ya.
Saludos!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A ver si el dichoso anticiclón se debilita y entra lluvia, que falta va haciendo ya.


Pues... el futuro lo tenemos más negro que la axila de un grillo  :Frown: 

Anomalía de precipitación hasta junio de 2012



Sin embargo, según lo siguiente, en teoría nos esperarían lluvias...

----------


## aginesg

Ademas de ver y reflejar en las graficas todo lo que llovió los dos anteriores años, como para que siga almacenando agua a su aire, en las graficas de Saihguadiana se puede empezar a ver un detalle que es agradable de comentar, el acuifero es capaz de retener agua en las partes altas (Alcazar/Alameda de Cervera/Argamasilla de Alba) y no soltarla en los niveles bajos de Daimiel, me explico, internamente el acuifero tiene corrientes de agua hacia los Ojos (son rios rubterraneos), Villarrubia de los Ojos, etc, pero las corrientes o caudales no son suficientes como para desagüar lo que hay almacenado en Acazar, esto significa que podremos estar viendo como sube Alcazar que en Daimiel no tiene porque aumentar el nivel y estar actuando de presa subterranea. Evidentemente cuando llegue ciertos niveles rebosa internamente o superficialmente. Hasta hoy sigue subiendo en Alcazar con mayor alegria que en Daimiel y esto es indicativo de salud para años venideros. *Este detalle da garantias que las fuentes de Villarrubia  de los Ojos, Ojos de Griñon, Pellejero, Lagunas de la Albuera  permanezcan*, porque la parte alta de Alcazar suministrará en tiempos de sequia a las partes bajas, y esto se traduce en salud para las Tablas de Daimiel y que no sean tan sensibles a la meteorologia a corto plazo, como hemos visto este verano que ha bajado el nivel unos 60 centimetros en las tablas, porque no tenian ningun aporte superficial.
Mientras que en las tablas fluya la corriente, que decir mas allá de puente Navarro, Castillo de Calatrava y Vicario, que ha estado secos durante años y ahora van a tener agua todo el año, lo que alimenta el turismo, pesca, caza (para los que le guste) y rutas en bicicleta desde Ciudad Real.

Por el tema de las lluvias y partes meteorologicos que has mencionado F.Lazaro, estaba esperando estas navidades para recorrer ciertos puntos, donde el agua fluye y es abundante, pero no va a a posible, ver lagunas superficiales como el año anterior, con la esperanza de ver riqueza de aves diversas, en cualquier punto de toda la Mancha de forma inesperada, a la vez que disfrutar que hay agua para todos. Aunque los dias soleados, harán agradables paseos a cualquier hora del dia.

Saludos y Feliz Navidad!!

----------


## Vins

Bueno, ante todo saludos ya que llevaba una temporada sin postear y felicitaciones por el excelente seguimiento que venís haciendo entre todos!
Aunque no haya intervenido, os he seguido periodicamente, y da gusto ver como van mejorando los niveles aún sin lluvias con el rédito de los años precedentes.

Me uno al comentario de aginesg y recalcar la importancia de su apreciación. La descarga que se está produciendo en diversos puntos entre Gríñon y las Tablas está empezando a repercutir en una menor subida en Daimiel, y ese efecto no se da aún en Alcazar y esa es la buena noticia, ya que de seguir esa misma tendencia pronto empezaran a verse valores piezométricos más acordes con el régimen natural. 

Un sencillo analisis numérico de la situación:

Nivel a principios de los 80:.....Daimiel..........615   Alcazar......630

Nivel actual............................................  .606.................612

Diferencia........................................  .........-9..................-18

Como vemos el deficit piezométrico de Alcazar es justo el doble que el de Daimiel. En estas dos semanas el crecimiento de la lámina también ha sido el doble en Alcazar, por lo que de seguir esa tendencia la diferencia entre uno y otro tiende a equipararse. 

Esto es una excelente noticia, ya que de no ser así, dificilmente se podrían recuperar los ojos altos del Guadiana.

De todos modos, habrá que esperar a los datos de la próximas semanas para ver si realmente se trata de una tendencia real o simplemente un efecto pasajero.

----------


## jason

Muy buen análisis Aginesg y Vins. Es un gusto haber encontrado este foro, la verdad.

----------


## saihguadiana

Feliz Navidad a tod@s, que la naturaleza siga sorprendiendonos.

----------


## Dany86

Feliz navidad!!!!! Ojalá 2012 nos siga trayendo magníficas noticias sobre la situación de nuestro acuífero... 1 abrazo fuerte a tod@s los que colaborais en este foro y haceis que estemos tan bien informados.

----------


## argamasillero

Hola a todas,aqui os mando el enlace a unos videos, donde se puede comprobar el Guadiana  en su recorrido hacia las tablas, el ultimo es el mas interesante,un saludo y Feliz año nuevo a todos.

----------


## jason

Impresionante, por mucho que lo haya visto, sobre todo en el Záncar, no deja de impresionar ver como esa cantidad de agua se mete , literálmente, para dentro en la gran llanaura. ¿A qué altura se esconde argamasillero?

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias argamasillero por los vídeos... realmente parece magia cómo la tierra se traga el agua como si de un sumidero de la bañera se tratase  :Smile:  Esperemos que dentro de poco las lluvias vuelvan a reinar por todo el país y vaya mucha más agua "tierra adentro".

PD: Te he insertado los vídeos para que se puedan ver directamente.

Un saludo.

----------


## albertillovernel

Impresionante el vídeo de cómo la tierra se "bebe" literalmente el caudal de Peñarroya, gracias por compartirlo, argamasillero. Si estamos hablando de tu tierra, aún le queda trecho hasta llegar a las Tablas, creo que de no llover con ganas no podrá llegar. Y barrunto que el año va a empezar seco, pero seco de veras. La lluvia se escurre en el horizonte de previsión día tras día, semana tras semana y nunca acaba de llegar con un anticiclón inmutable en su apogeo, tal como ocurrió este verano, sin ver una sola nube por el centro y sur peninsular. Creo que podemos dar el ciclo lluvioso por concluído, ahora esperemos que, al menos, no venga una sequía tras él.

Volviendo al tema, en el primero de los vídeos se aprecia un caudal bastante respetable. Si hubiera pozos de recarga en el trecho entre Peñarroya y la zona donde se ha grabado, en tal caso el caudal que vierte Peñarroya se me antoja bastante mayor que los 2 m3/s que marca el SAIH. (Hay otra medida, la del propio embalse, que marca 8,5 m3/s. ¿alguien se atreve a juzgar cuál es más fiable?).
Saludos!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> el caudal que vierte Peñarroya se me antoja bastante mayor que los 2 m3/s que marca el SAIH. (Hay otra medida, la del propio embalse, que marca 8,5 m3/s. ¿alguien se atreve a juzgar cuál es más fiable?).


Viendo los videos se me antoja muy poco esos 2 m3/s, yo más bien tiraría a esos 8 m3/s.

Según veo, ahora vierte 8,89 m3/s  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Impresionante ver cómo la cantidad de agua del primer vídeo, cercana a los 8 m3/seg, se va perdiendo poco a poco hasta llegar al agujero final por donde caen muchos menos litros.
Eso es una buena noticia que nos asegura que el acuífero se está recargando desde arriba con lo que la recarga de las zonas inferiores continuará por bastante tiempo.
Una duda ¿qué hace el tubo negro en el último vídeo junto al agujero?
Tiene toda la pinta de ser o haber sido, una conducción de aguas.
Gracias argamasillero por tan impresionante aportación.

----------


## jason

> Y barrunto que el año va a empezar seco, pero seco de veras. La lluvia se escurre en el horizonte de previsión día tras día, semana tras semana y nunca acaba de llegar con un anticiclón inmutable en su apogeo, tal como ocurrió este verano, sin ver una sola nube por el centro y sur peninsular. Creo que podemos dar el ciclo lluvioso por concluído, ahora esperemos que, al menos, no venga una sequía tras él.


Según hablan los entendidos se adivinan cambios para después de Reyes. Es más un deseo que la realidad de los modelos pero algo se ve...

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias por los videos... Como impresiona ver como ese agua se filtra... aunque va a parar a nuestro querido Acuífero no?? :Stick Out Tongue: 
Está en buenas manos!!!jejeje
Gracias por ese paseo que muchos es la primera vez que vemos Argamasillero!!

----------


## argamasillero

Me alegro que os hallan gustado los videos.
Lo de la manguera que se observa, con casi toda seguridad,es de algun trozo de los sistemas de riego por goteo, que se encontrarie en el cauce,por haberlo tirado alguien,lo habra arrastrado el agua,y me imagino que cuando llego a ese lugar, se produciria un poco de hundimiento,hasta quedar descubierto por donde se filtra el agua, quedando este atrapado.

El primer video esta grabado a unos 6 kilometros tras pasar Argamasilla, a partir de hay es donde se hicieron los pozos de recarga,pues es donde empiezan las calizas abundantes del acuifero, y que estan casi todos en un trayecto de unos 10 kilometros,hasta la Alameda de Cervera

El 2º y el 3º estan grabados a unos 15 kilometros del primero,ya despues de pasar Alameda de Cervera, y con una distancia uno de otro de unos 500 metros. para los que sean de la zona y quieran acercarse,desde Alameda de Cervera,  direccion cinco Casas, sale un camino asfaltado, pues en vez de seguir a Cinco Casas, cogemos una pista asfaltada que sale a la derecha y que nos indica la direccion hacia una casa rural,no me acuerdo del nombre, pero es facil de ver pues es un grupo de casas que se ven a simple vista, y a partir de hay se temina el asfalto, y sigue un camino sin asfaltar que es recto, va por toda la larga de lo que era el canal del Gran Prior, todavia se pueden observar restos, y mas abajo a unos 500mtros va el rio, una vez en ese camino, van saliendo sucesivos caminos hacia la derecha, que se dirijen hacia el rio,en el 2º ,antes de llegar a la via que biene de Andalucia hacia Alcazar, por ese se llega al lugar donde grabe el tercer video, tambien se puede observar todo lo que era ese humedal( la tierra de color grisaceo, y que iremos atravesando)

Os dejo otro video que grabe en el mismo sitio en donde hice el primero, pero con una ligera diferencia de caudal. Saludos.

----------


## albertillovernel

> Muchas gracias por los videos... Como impresiona ver como ese agua se filtra... aunque va a parar a nuestro querido Acuífero no??
> Está en buenas manos!!!jejeje


Pues sí, y si los datos del SAIH son ciertos (y a fé que tras ver el video de argamasillero lo parecen), cada día 0,7 Hm3de agua van íntegros al acuífero, sólo por la infiltración de lo desbordado en Peñarroya. Es decir, cada día que pasa, y al ritmo de salida en los afloramientos del Guadiana-Azuer, se acumula para entre 3 y 5 días de descarga de éstos manantiales.

Otra noticia; el caudal por Villarrubia comienza a aumentar tímidamente, aunque no se trata del agua del Gigüela, que según parece, aún no pasa de Arenas de San Juan. (SaihGuadiana, si pudieras ponernos una gráfica antes de que acabe el año para ver por donde caminan los niveles, te estaríamos aún mas agradecidos).

Saludos

----------


## Dany86

Lo de tímidamente, lo pongo entre comillas.... es que esta ultima semana, he pasado al lado del rio por la carretera hacia Daimiel debido a que ibamos a la aceituna, y  el 16 de diciembre llevaba un hilillo y ni siquiera, y ahora toda la parte de abajo del rio (unos 30/40 cms a ojo) lleva agua... Por tanto,  a simple vista ha aumentado considerablemente el nivel de agua del rio Cigüela, ¡y eso qe solo ha llovido noviembre, porque desde julio hasta octubre, ni gota, y en diciembre... menos aun (cuatro gotas igualmente)! Por cierto, juraría que esta mañana estaba ardiendo una zona muy próxima al río, entre la Madrechica (zona depuradora) y el Puente del Conde... espero que solo haya sido un incendio controlado... 

PD. No es por ser pesimista, pero a corto/medio plazo las previsiones siguen insistiendo con el dichoso anticiclón de las Azores, y solo hasta mediados de Enero parece que podría cambiar algo la cosa... pffff....

Saludos!!

----------


## saihguadiana

Hola a todos, ya tenemos referencia, vamos a ver como empezamos el año.

Alcazar (referencia 613 msnm)


Daimiel (referencia 606.5 msnm)


Un saludo, y buena entrada y salida de año.

Nos "vemos" en el 2012.

----------


## albertillovernel

Gracias Saihguadiana. Neto de 20 cm para Alcázar, y casi 14 cm. en Daimiel, con una curiosa (por brusca) subida ayer por la tarde ¿a qué se debería? Son misterios del funcionamiento de este impresionante sistema acuífero que difícilmente acertaremos a comprender...

Me quedo con lo que resaltas: Daimiel superando ya los 606,5 m, -mejor de lo que intuía-, y parece que el ritmo de recarga vuelve a acrecentarse. Sólo de lo que rebosa Peñarroya, cada día casi 0,8 Hm3 van directos al acuífero, y según las subidas reportadas (de al menos 10 cm semanales), corresponderían a un volumen infiltrado de unos 10-12 Hm3 semanales en todo el acuífero, lo que indica que aún en estas condiciones siguen infiltrándose (más bien llegando a los niveles freáticos) unos 1,7 Hm3 diarios. Como decía Vins hace unos pocos posts, aún quedan 8 metros para alcanzar el nivel del régimen originario en Daimiel y más del doble (casi 18) en Alcázar. Esos son los metros que más va a costar de ver subir, tanto por la situación meteorológica como por la influencia de las extracciones a partir de la primavera próxima (quedan apenas 3 meses para que empiece la extracción y cese el aporte de Peñarroya, como siga la cosa así).
Resumiendo: aunque las cosas van en la buena dirección, aún vivimos de las rentas que dejó el excepcional (en pluviometría) 2010 ; será mejor que ese anticiclón perenne desaparezca cuanto antes y tengamos el invierno y las lluvias habituales de una vez por todas.
Saludos!

P.D: ¿os suena lo que es una _onda amortiguada_? es lo que sucede en un muelle cuando lo estiramos y soltamos bruscamente; comienza a oscilar, pero cada oscilación es menor exponencialmente que la anterior, hasta que en un tiempo éstas se hacen imperceptibles. Pues eso está ocurriendo con los niveles de los ríos manchegos: se les dió un formidable empujón el año hidrológico 2009-2010, (primera oscilación) que ha estado manteniéndose en 2010-2011 (segunda oscilación), y que tiende a estabilizarse la presente campaña (tercera oscilación, en la que nos encontramos). Me temo, por los datos que voy conociendo, que el próximo año hidrológico apenas correrá más agua por los ríos que la que desembalse el propio acuífero, a menos que no se le dé un "empujoncito" a base de buenas lluvias. Pero, al menos, habrá embalsado una parte importante del agua que ha circulado estos años, lo que posibilita que poco a poco y a más largo plazo, volviera a surgir todo el sistema fluvial que yacía seco y olvidado en esta tierra, si el balance hídrico acompaña. Espero poneros estos días, -antes que acabe el año-, el resumen gráfico de los caudales circulantes durante estos 3 años, y vereis como la aproximación polinómica a las gráficas se asemeja totalmente a la gráfica siguiente (fijaos únicamente en la parte superior de la función):

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Y cual era la cota de superficie? 
Ahora eso sí, es sorprendente, que no ha parado de subir desde hace ya un chorro tiempo...

----------


## albertillovernel

> ¿Y cual era la cota de superficie?


En tiempos, -antes de las obras de canalización del Guadiana aguas abajo de Puente Navarro-, parece que el nivel freático en Daimiel oscilaba en torno a los 615-616 metros, ascendiendo levemente hasta los 619-620 de los Ojos (10 km más al este) y hasta 630 metros en Alcázar (a 60 km). El gradiente del nivel freático, así a ojo de buen cubero, podría ser de 1m más de altura por cada 4 km más al este. 
Y la profundidad del agua desde la embocadura de los pozos depende de la cota en cada punto, pero en Daimiel, que conozco mejor (en el casco urbano, altura promedio 624 msnm) había pozos que con apenas 8 metros de profundidad tuvieron agua hasta 1970, luego se secaron. Existen innumerables cuevas y pasadizos históricos que discurren bajo la localidad, algunos con varios siglos de historia, luego tampoco el nivel debió subir muy por encima de los 616 msnm. 
Los pozos con noria en las proximidades de la localidad eran algo más profundos, -también se requería regar más con ellos-, pero como mucho, he llegado a ver algunos con 12 ó 14 metros de profundidad (que ya es)... quien tenía una finca en lo alto de una loma, no se molestaba en cavar una mina hasta llegar al nivel del agua, no regaba y punto.

----------


## daimieleño

resumiendo quedan unos 15 metros de recuperación del acuífero en la zona de los ojos.
Si bien hay que tener en cuenta la increíble subida de estos 2 años excepcionales (Diciembre 2009 - Diciembre 2011)

Muy bien explicado por parte de albertillo y demás foreros la evolución del acuífero y esperemos que esa onda se estire un poco mas para el 2012.

En el post de las Tablas de Daimiel, a modo de cierre del 2011 y conmemorando el segundo aniversario de las lluvias extraordinarias iniciadas en diciembre de 2009 he subido unas fotos comparando el paraje de griñón desde el comienzo de las lluvias hasta este mismo mes. Sobran las palabras.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por las explicaciones albertillo y daimileño.
Debería de llover en Primavera un poco bastante, para que siguiera este verano subiendo.

----------


## albertillovernel

> resumiendo quedan unos 15 metros de recuperación del acuífero en la zona de los ojos.


Creo que queda algo menos; si a 4 Km de los Ojos (donde se sitúa el piezómetro) el nivel es de 606,5 msnm y en Alcázar 613, hay una variación de 6 metros en, pongámosle, 45 km. Esto indica, si fuera lineal, que la subida de nivel es de 0,15 m cada km hacia el este, y en negativo hacia el Oeste. Si tomamos la medida del piezómetro, la de los Ojos sería 0,6 m inferior, es decir, 606 m "pelados". Quedan escasamente 12 metros (o menos) para ver los Ojos brotar, si bien el nivel freático original era algo mayor, de ahí que estuvieran permanentemente encharcados. También hay que tener en cuenta que la capa de turba se ha quemado, compactado y extraído en muchas zonas, por lo que no me extrañaría que el nivel haya descendido al menos 2 metros en la zona de Zuacorta hasta los Ojos.

----------


## sete

Esta mañana, camino de Villarrubia, al pasar por el molino de zuacorta, en dirección a la maquina, en el tono pardo del terreno, ví una zona en el cauce con un tono más oscuro, cosa que me llamo la atención, y supuse que sería humedad del terreno, por la subida del acuifero, y más teniendo en cuenta todo lo que se ha publicado en este foro en los últimos días.
Pues bien, esta tarde de vuelta, cuando todavía habia luz, puedo confirmar, que esa mancha de esta mañana, se ha convertido en un charco, en mitad del terreno arado.
Es decir ¡HAY AGUA EN EL MOLINO DE ZUACORTA!
Por tanto, entre Zuacorta y La Maquina, seguro que hay más surgencias como esta. 
Al otro lado del rio, en dirección a los Ojos, creo que es un poco más complicado, por la diferencia de altura de un lado a otro de la carretera de Daimiel, si bien es cierto, que con la turba que se saco en esta zona, el nivel del rio en algunos puntos puede estar mas bajo que aqui en Zuacorta y quiza tambien existan florecimientos como el que os estoy contando.
En definitiva, creo que Albertillo tenia toda la razón cuando aconsejaba a los agricultores que tienen terrenos en antiguas lagunas de Daimiel, o en el cauce del Guadiana que no realizasen ninguna siembra, ya que este año el rio les iba a cobrar todos sus desmanes de estos años. Sr. Guadiana, me alegro de que al menos por este año reclame lo que es suyo.
Un saludo a todos, y espero que la noticia os haya alegrado tanto como a mi darla.

----------


## albertillovernel

Gracias por las buenas noticias, Sete: te animamos a que te registres en el foro, toda colaboración siempre es bienvenida.

Por lo que comentas, parece que la zona de Zuacorta será un punto interesante a explorar en los próximos días o semanas. Yo puedo informar de una cosa buena y otra mala; comienzo por la buena; que tras pasar esta tarde-noche por el camino de Griñón, el caudal bajo el puente sigue aumentando (más de medio metro de profundidad, 5 de ancho y velocidad considerable). En contrapartida, la mala es que para algunos la temporada de riegos ya ha comenzado. Poco importa que el relente de la mañana deje el suelo empapado todos los días, o que haya nieblas esporádicamente cuyo efecto es equiparable a la lluvia fina, o que el nivel freático esté prácticamente a ras de tierra...en la misma vega, junto al molino de el Nuevo, 3 pivots funcionando y dando el primer riego de la temporada -espero que sea una ofrenda a algún dios de la lluvia, y no el _ansia viva_ que tan bien refleja el paisano José Mota-. Adjunto una foto (disculpad por la mala calidad, pero daba el sol de frente y no he podido sacar nada mejor)...

----------


## Dany86

Fantásticas noticias!!! Sobre lo que has comentado sobre los riegos albertillo, he de puntualizar de que es algo "inusual", y más en las fechas en las que estamos... pero es que las noticias meteorológicas a día de hoy, son muy pesimistas y puntualizo:
-a...: desde junio hasta octubre apenas llovió nada en la zona.
-b...: noviembre vino de la mano de lluvias, sobre todo en la segunda mitad (recuerdo que los agricultores estaban preocupados porque el terreno estaba seco y no se podía sembrar.
-c...: diciembre, a sido seco y cálido, solo cayeron "cuatro gotas".

Y lo más preocupante, -d...: vista a corto/medio plazo, las precipitaciones brillan por su ausencia.... Incluso ya se está diciendo que el anticlón nos acompañará buena parte de enero e incluso febrero. Problema: ¿cómo le cuentas a un agricultor que no riegue en estas circunstancias? Es un dilema muy grande, cuando sabiendo que se están jugando la producción de dicha siembra... Llevas razón en cuanto a las nieblas y heladas, pero ya sabes que los agricultores son muy "a la antigua", y en cuanto no llueve ya estan como locos regando. Desde mi punto de vista, el acuífero se está comportando mejor de lo que esperaba ante lo poco que ha llovido y ante las numerosas sutracciones que se hacen (por ejemplo,, para el consumo humano). Me recuerda esta situación a la del 95/96... que se tiró todo el otoño, invierno y parte de la primavera sin llover, y luego se tiró lloviendo todo el verano. Habrá que estar muy atento en los próximos meses haber como evoluciona la cosa (acuífero/precipitaciones). Un saludo.

PD: Sigo sin entender, como puede ser que por Zuacorta pueda estar brotando agua y en la Fuente de las Pozas (al lado del desvio de Villarrubia que va para Daimiel o Manzanares) no hay nada de nada.
PD2: A manera personal,, empecé en la aceituna hace dos semanas y el suelo estaba mojado y con humedad, pero ya esta semana estaba bastante seco y comenzando a agrietarse...

----------


## REEGE

Buenas noticias!! A excepción de esos pivots regando el penúltimo día del año 2011... Pero bueno todos sabemos que la única solución que tiene el Acuífero es cosa de la Naturaleza ya que el hombre no pondrá de su parte!! 
Un saludo y a rezar para que nos llueva pronto.

----------

